# 2009 Qld Xmas Case Swap



## sqyre

I think it is usually tradition to get the next case swap thread going the day after the last swap so I thought I'd better get in early, 

so I hereby raise my glass filled hand to once again host this years Qld Xmas Case Swap. :icon_cheers: 



I would normally put forward a vote for preferred dates to hold the event but this year is a little different.

I have it on good authority that Pistol Patch will be in Brisbane in November and to co-inside with his visit I will be holding this years Qld xmas Case swap on the 14th of November.. 



Food, etc. will be the same as the previous years, I will organize and supply all meals and work out a cover charge to cover all costs, normally we do a Pig on a spit with Nibblies and a Breakfast Feast. 



I will ask for a volunteer to organize the Case Swap bottles on the day but I am happy to maintain the website swapping adjustments leading up to the swap.(they normally look after them selves via the Articles section anyway)



The Mega-esky/ keg esky to put everyone's kegs in worked well last year so we will do that again..

And lots of room for camping or just pass out ..ummmmanywhere.. . . :unsure: 



Due to possible financial issues on my side and the fact money chasing on the day is a PITA another change to this years Swap will be prepayment 2 weeks in advance via EFT or cash. This will help to lock-in final numbers and allow me work out correct food costs i.e. size of pig, etc. so we don't blow the budget. . again 



For anyone who has never attended a Case Swap, you don't have to be in the swap itself

This is a meeting of Brewers for Brewers. Just bring some of your finest Beers for us to sample and just enjoy the evening.





Sqyre :icon_cheers:


----------



## MrsSqyre

I'm In....  

especially if Pats coming


----------



## Screwtop

Me Too, be great to catch up with Pat again, won't be swapping, will bring a keg to share. No worries with prepayment Bruce, think it's a good idea.

Screwy


----------



## winkle

MrsSqyre said:


> I'm In....
> 
> especially if Pats coming



and Incider h34r: 

Pick me , shouldn't be any work parties then!
(good idea about the payment thingie BTW)


----------



## yardy

I'm in with a keg to share B) 

cheers


----------



## winkle

Screwtop said:


> Me Too, be great to catch up with Pat again, won't be swapping, will bring a keg to share. No worries with prepayment Bruce, think it's a good idea.
> 
> Screwy



Carn, I need a bottle of your IRA :icon_cheers:


----------



## jayandcath

Count me in Brucey, and I might as well kick off the swappers list as well.

Jay


----------



## winkle

jayandcath said:


> Count me in Brucey, and I might as well kick off the swappers list as well.
> 
> Jay



1. Jay
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8
9.
10. Winkle (Xmas ale)


----------



## scoundrel

bugger it im in 

1. Jay
2. Scoundrelrogue (seth-afrikan blakk bokk)
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8
9.
10. Winkle (Xmas ale)


----------



## sqyre

i have started an Article on this - HERE
I will update with some more relvant info later..
Chuck your names on the list.

Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB

Count me in too! Will attempt to be in the swap and bring a keg.

Added my details to the wiki.

Cheers


----------



## frogman

Me Too.

1. Jay
2. Scoundrelrogue (seth-afrikan blakk bokk)
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8
9.
10. Winkle (Xmas ale)
11. FROGMAN


----------



## hayden

hells yes im in


----------



## hayden

Swappers.
1. NickB + 1 Keg shaped vessel for consumption.
2.jay
3.Scoundrelrogue (seth-afrikan blakk bokk)
4.half-fix (something ag)
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.winkle (xmas ale)
11. FROGMAN


----------



## bonj

I'll be there. :super:


----------



## chappo1970

Swappers.
1. NickB + 1 Keg shaped vessel for consumption.
2.jay
3.Scoundrelrogue (Little Sack balls bok and a keg of Wherthers Butterscotch)
4.half-fix (something infected)
5. Chappo et al Supra Jim Damnation IPA
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.winkle (Spmething Piggy "Swine Flu-ish")
11. FROGMAN


Sqyre InCider is officially an ass pirate butt monkey and is our bitch for all future Case Swapping Ok?

InCider the circus freak


----------



## hayden

oh chappo got your sunnies at my place still.


----------



## InCider

MrsSqyre said:


> I'm In....
> 
> especially if Pats coming



What are you going to Swap Mrs Sqyre? 

Oh well, another bairn due in August. :lol:


----------



## stillscottish

Excellent choice of date. I'll be up to my arse in Scottish snow at the end of the month so I'm glad it's earlier.

Swappers.
1. NickB + 1 Keg shaped vessel for consumption.
2.jay
3.Scoundrelrogue (Little Sack balls bok and a keg of Wherthers Butterscotch)
4.half-fix (something infected)
5. Chappo et al Supra Jim Damnation IPA
6. Stillscottish + keg
7.
8.
9.
10.winkle (Spmething Piggy "Swine Flu-ish")
11. FROGMAN


----------



## kram

I'm in on the swap and if I get things organised i'll make it there this year

Swappers.
1. NickB + 1 Keg shaped vessel for consumption.
2.jay
3.Scoundrelrogue (Little Sack balls bok and a keg of Wherthers Butterscotch)
4.half-fix (something infected)
5. Chappo et al Supra Jim Damnation IPA
6. Stillscottish + keg
7.kram - beer... maybe
8.
9.
10.winkle (Spmething Piggy "Swine Flu-ish")
11. FROGMAN


----------



## InCider

And we'll need some marker pens for JayandCath :lol:


----------



## chappo1970

I'm bringing my best set of chaps.... :icon_drool2:


----------



## staggalee

Chappo said:


> I'm bringing my best set of chaps.... :icon_drool2:



Jesus Christ, this is much much worse than I thought.  

stagga.


----------



## InCider

staggalee said:


> Jesus Christ, this is much much worse than I thought.
> 
> stagga.



I'm with your Staggers - those gloves are too big.


----------



## Snow

InCider said:


> I'm with your Staggers - those gloves are too big.



Yeah - and god that hat is just way too pointy.


----------



## Snow

PS -I'm in.

but not swapping this year

Cheers - Snow


----------



## yardy

Chappo said:


> I'm bringing my best set of chaps.... :icon_drool2:




Chappo, wtf !

you're starting to confirm the majority of rumours about queenslanders....

sheeesh....


----------



## kram

You just wait 'til he brings out the chapstick


----------



## Snow

yardy said:


> Chappo, wtf !
> 
> you're starting to confirm the majority of rumours about queenslanders....
> 
> sheeesh....



Yeah... we're not backwards and coming forwards! :unsure:


----------



## staggalee

We`ve bent over backwards for other people!!!

stagga.


----------



## staggalee




----------



## MattC

Only a newcomer, but would love to come!! If a New South Welshman is welcome..You blokes should be over your 2-1 state of origin loss by then anyway.. even it will be Swine Flu influenced.

Have added my name via the article

Cheers


----------



## browndog

I'm in, well done Bruce and Renae. 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## PistolPatch

Mr & Mrs Sqyre - Thank you guys, I am wrapped!!! 

Can't tell you how much I have been looking forward to getting back for the Swap. I hope this date doesn't throw anyone else out??? Can't wait to see the host and hostess (though she may not recognise me after my recent penis reduction :huh: ) and all my other favourite reprobates who taught me and/or I so miss having a beer with.

And, by what I read and hear, there are quite few more characters to meet now. Excellent!

Also very pleased to see the post count at over 30 after 1 day. This augurs well  

Spot ya ron,
Pat

P.S. Browndog and Ned - thanks for letting the Sqyres know. I meant to call them but haven't had a chance as my webcam hasn't been working. Mrs Sqyre gets really pissed off when I call without my webcam. Ha! Women


----------



## AndrewQLD

Swappers.
1. NickB + 1 Keg shaped vessel for consumption.
2.jay
3.Scoundrelrogue (Little Sack balls bok and a keg of Wherthers Butterscotch)
4.half-fix (something infected)
5. Chappo et al Supra Jim Damnation IPA
6. Stillscottish + keg
7.kram - beer... maybe
8.AndrewQLD: Alt
9.
10.winkle (Spmething Piggy "Swine Flu-ish")
11. FROGMAN

Already in the calendar and a chance to meet up with PP again is not to be missed.

Andrew


----------



## browndog

Folks , there is a swappers list in the other thread, let's not have another one here or confusion will reign.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## AndrewQLD

browndog said:


> Folks , there is a swappers list in the other thread, let's not have another one here or confusion will reign.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Not sure what you mean Tony, I just copied from the last post of page one on this thread, is there another thread?

Andrew


----------



## Ross

there's a wiki list Andrew, just found it myself through the link under sqyre's avatar.

Looking forward to Qld's Brewers premier gathering & will be good to chew the cud with olde Pistol Patch, it's been a while :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers Ross


----------



## browndog

Link here Andrew

cheers

Browndog


----------



## PistolPatch

Good point browndog. AndrewQLD hasn't even filled it out correctly. He has put, "Alt," where it should say, ''One of my brilliant lagers."

Please Andrew, brew a lager! (Or, can you sneak me a bottle? Looking forward to seeing you ) 



browndog said:


> Folks , there is a swappers list in the other thread, let's not have another one here or confusion will reign.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Relax mate! You should know by now that things will sort themselves out after seven or eight hundred posts.  :blink:


----------



## AndrewQLD

Ross said:


> there's a wiki list Andrew, just found it myself through the link under sqyre's avatar.
> 
> Looking forward to Qld's Brewers premier gathering & will be good to chew the cud with olde Pistol Patch, it's been a while :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> cheers Ross




AAh, thanks Ross, to be honest I didn't realise it was a link, I thought it was a signature and didn't read it, after wading through several off topic posts it escaped my notice :icon_offtopic: 

It might be a good idea when posting a link in your signature to draw attention to it in the main body of your post.

Andrew


----------



## PistolPatch

MattC said:


> Only a newcomer, but would love to come!! If a New South Welshman is welcome..You blokes should be over your 2-1 state of origin loss by then anyway.. even it will be Swine Flu influenced.
> 
> Have added my name via the article
> 
> Cheers



Matt, New South Welshmen are always welcome at a QLD Swap - they certainly welcomed me. DucatiBoy rarely misses one and others have even driven from South of Sydney to attend. It really is the Mecca of Australian Swaps.

Talking of New South Welshman, I reckon we should all pressure Tony into attending. Ross, you have met Tony and know he is great fun. Maybe you can get the ball rolling?


----------



## scoundrel

Swappers.
1. NickB + 1 Keg shaped vessel for consumption.
2.jay
3.Scoundrelrogue beer + Keg (containing the fermented mixed contents of baabra. )
4.half-fix (something infected)
5. Chappo et al Supra Jim Damnation IPA
6. Stillscottish + keg
7.kram - beer... maybe
8.AndrewQLD: Alt
9.
10.winkle (Spmething Piggy "Swine Flu-ish")
11. FROGMAN


thats a bit more like it. h34r:


----------



## sqyre

AndrewQLD said:


> AAh, thanks Ross, to be honest I didn't realise it was a link, I thought it was a signature and didn't read it, after wading through several off topic posts it escaped my notice :icon_offtopic:
> 
> It might be a good idea when posting a link in your signature to draw attention to it in the main body of your post.
> 
> Andrew


Hopefully the Links will stand out a little better now...  
Yes, and a big thanks to Browndog for contacting me and letting me know Pat was going to be here.
And Ned, for double checking... :lol: 

Sqyre..


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Well I'm in guys ... but that was a given I supose... 

cheers Ned


EDIT: could you add me too that list thing Brucey,, too much code for me this morning ...


----------



## Sully

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Well I'm in guys ... but that was a given I supose...
> 
> cheers Ned
> 
> 
> EDIT: could you add me too that list thing Brucey,, too much code for me this morning ...



Done Ned  

Definately attending, would like to be in the swap but cannot commit yet.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970

I'll be there BTW.... Chap Chap!


----------



## yardy

FNQ Bunyip said:


> EDIT: could you add me too that list thing Brucey,, too much code for me this morning ...



and me as well if you don't mind :icon_cheers: 

+ keg of AIPA

cheers


----------



## Sully

yardy said:


> and me as well if you don't mind :icon_cheers:
> 
> + keg of AIPA
> 
> cheers



Done :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz

yardy said:


> and me as well if you don't mind :icon_cheers:
> 
> + keg of AIPA
> 
> cheers



And me too

I'll be in the swap and bring a keg, I see Andrews been added but not to the swap list.

Batz


----------



## Sully

Batz said:


> And me too
> 
> I'll be in the swap and bring a keg, I see Andrews been added but not to the swap list.
> 
> Batz





Done and Done


----------



## sqyre

FNQ Bunyip said:


> EDIT: could you add me too that list thing Brucey,, too much code for me this morning ...



Why is the Wiki full of code when you edit? :blink: 
Should be just whatever you type in there...well it was for the first few hours.

Sqyre... :huh:


----------



## jlm

Added myself to the swap (I think). 3rd time lucky in making it? At least this this economic slowdown will be good for something, shouldn't be working like a bastard this year.


----------



## Duff

I'll keep Ned company on the plane on the way down.

Will attend at this stage, no swap, and will confirm closer to the date based on work commitments.

By attending I can cross another thing of my to do list before I die :lol: 

Cheers.


----------



## InCider

:icon_offtopic: 

Happy Biffy Sqyre!!


----------



## Mothballs

I am definitely in as an attendee and will bring a keg.


----------



## kram

jlm said:


> Added myself to the swap (I think). 3rd time lucky in making it? At least this this economic slowdown will be good for something, shouldn't be working like a bastard this year.


Get to BABBs!!!!!


----------



## Screwtop

This thing is shaping up to be one great swap! I'm Excited


Screwy


----------



## jlm

kram said:


> Get to BABBs!!!!!



Was just saying to Mothballs on friday I nearly made it last month...... I'll be a definate this month, I'll bring a membership form and will even have a porter in the comp.... The only thing that concerns me with this swap is the whole khe sahn thing. Think we'll be able to convince the crowd that dragonforce is the ultimate in beer drinking tunes?


----------



## Batz

Screwtop said:


> This thing is shaping up to be one great swap! I'm Excited
> 
> 
> Screwy




Unfortunately Joe drove last year so I suppose it's my turn this year,as your just up the way 
would you like a lift?
You may have to drive home.

Batz


----------



## clean brewer

Im in ATM... :chug:


----------



## Lilo

In with Bells on.
Not Swappin.
I will bring a keg. 
Added my name to attendees list.

Look forward to meeting a few more brewers......


Lilo


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> Unfortunately Joe drove last year so I suppose it's my turn this year,as your just up the way
> would you like a lift?
> You may have to drive home.
> 
> Batz




Batz, happy to drive down and back if you two need a lift, will have some stuff to drop off at no.1 son's place about 10K from Sqyres, possibly Clean Brewer will be on board too. 

Screwy


----------



## Batz

Screwtop said:


> Batz, happy to drive down and back if you two need a lift, will have some stuff to drop off at no.1 son's place about 10K from Sqyres, possibly Clean Brewer will be on board too.
> 
> Screwy



Sounds like a Friday night before at the Batcave to me :beerbang:  :icon_drunk: 

Sort of a warm up ? Some of those Bundy boys maybe interested. 


Batz


----------



## paulwolf350

yardy said:


> I'm in with a keg to share B)
> 
> cheers



does this mean the bus trip is going ahead?

Paul


----------



## yardy

paulwolf350 said:


> does this mean the bus trip is going ahead?
> 
> Paul




yeah mate, you in ?


----------



## kram

jlm said:


> Was just saying to Mothballs on friday I nearly made it last month...... I'll be a definate this month, I'll bring a membership form and will even have a porter in the comp.... The only thing that concerns me with this swap is the whole khe sahn thing. Think we'll be able to convince the crowd that dragonforce is the ultimate in beer drinking tunes?


If all goes well i'll have a Porter in there too (sorry Anthony, your offer was appreciated but I had to decline haha).

After looking up Khe San last year as I had no idea what it was, I think Dragonforce would induce a fair bit of :icon_vomit: due to having too much going on for these folk.


----------



## paulwolf350

yardy said:


> yeah mate, you in ?



yeah, i will have to keep an eye on you bundaburgers, so you dont get into trouble

Paul


----------



## NickB

I'm more in than my last post... Mind you, only if InCider signs a sworn affidavit NOT to dress in drag for the evening.....


Ahem...


Will be good to meet some new peoples!

As for BABBs, will be there sometime soon again, however, the June meeting (AGM if I'm not mistaken) is boring as Batz Shit (No Offence mate)...... Noone cares about the separate sections of the rules FFS....! h34r:




Cheera


----------



## Gavo

Ok I'm in ATM and will swap... beers. I just hope I still will be allowed when the time comes.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## Scruffy

NickB said:


> Ahem...
> 
> 
> Will be good to meet some new peoples!



Anyone object to another body (albeit Slightly Warm English Pale Male)...


----------



## NickB

Depends, do you come with nice English beers........ 


h34r:



Cheers!


----------



## Scruffy

NickB said:


> Depends, do you come with nice English beers........
> 
> 
> h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Technically it'll be Aussie but made with Ingredients from England, New Zealand and Woollies... (...and Ross)


----------



## NickB

Scruffy said:


> Technically it'll be Aussie but made with Woollies...




BaaBra will be there and enjoy that immensely h34r:


----------



## sqyre

I have edited the Attendee's / Swappers list to highlight we can only take a maximum of 26 swappers..
I think we worked out last year that 26 is just the right amount for a batch? :huh: 

Sqyre..


----------



## chappo1970

Sqyre,
Do you need any volunteers mate? PM if you want a hand to set stuff up etc?

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Batz

I took my name off the swap list as there is that chance I maybe working.
So when and if the list fills and a reserve list starts, I'll go on there.

Batz


----------



## sqyre

Chappo said:


> Sqyre,
> Do you need any volunteers mate? PM if you want a hand to set stuff up etc?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chappo



We will see how we are going when we get closer mate...
I dare say Ned will be here to help me shove my pole up the pigs arse..
and once we are done with Renae we might look at getting the spit ready.. :lol: 

Sqyre.. h34r:


----------



## daemon

sqyre said:


> We will see how we are going when we get closer mate...
> I dare say Ned will be here to help me shove my pole up the pigs arse..
> and once we are done with Renae we might look at getting the spit ready.. :lol:
> 
> Sqyre.. h34r:


h34r: Will we need an alternate venue after the divorce? 

I'm planning to be there, it was great to chat to all the brewers at the recent mini case swap. Please pencil me in for the case swap too, I tried to edit the article but it just displayed the HTML code. Not sure exactly what I'll be brewing yet, will know a bit closer to the day.


----------



## InCider

NickB said:


> I'm more in than my last post... Mind you, only if InCider signs a sworn affidavit NOT to dress in drag for the evening.....
> 
> Cheera



Oh Piss :angry: 




NickB said:


> BaaBra will be there and enjoy that immensely



She loves a rough crowd. Sqyres Swap is like a quiet beer with the Cronulla Sharks.



sqyre said:


> We will see how we are going when we get closer mate...
> I dare say Ned will be here to help me shove my pole up the pigs arse..
> and once we are done with Renae we might look at getting the spit ready.. :lol:
> 
> Sqyre.. h34r:



PMSL!


----------



## chappo1970

sqyre said:


> We will see how we are going when we get closer mate...
> I dare say Ned will be here to help me shove my pole up the pigs arse..
> and once we are done with Renae we might look at getting the spit ready.. :lol:
> 
> Sqyre.. h34r:




Psssst!......Psssssst! Bruce?
Any chance Renae might see this post? huh?

:lol: 

Chappo


----------



## jayandcath

Lilo said:


> In with Bells on.
> Not Swappin.
> I will bring a keg.
> Added my name to attendees list.
> 
> Look forward to meeting a few more brewers......
> 
> 
> Lilo



Not swapping. you big dog rooter. At least Incider will have one first timer to toy with. Sqeeeel Sqeeeel Tie him up Bubba.


----------



## PistolPatch

sqyre said:


> We will see how we are going when we get closer mate...
> I dare say Ned will be here to help me shove my pole up the pigs arse..
> and once we are done with Renae...:
> 
> Sqyre.. h34r:



Oi! I thought that was going to be my job :angry:


----------



## Batz

Post #20

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=33826&st=0


I thought it was funny anyway

Batz


----------



## jlm

sqyre said:


> We will see how we are going when we get closer mate...
> I dare say Ned will be here to help me shove my pole up the pigs arse..
> and once we are done with Renae we might look at getting the spit ready.. :lol:
> 
> Sqyre.. h34r:



There it is folks, post of the year. Taken me a few minutes to regain my composure and be able to type.


----------



## Batz

sqyre said:


> We will see how we are going when we get closer mate...
> I dare say Ned will be here to help me shove my pole up the pigs arse..
> and once we are done with Renae we might look at getting the spit ready.. :lol:
> 
> Sqyre.. h34r:


----------



## paulwolf350

jlm said:


> There it is folks, post of the year.





Yep, absolutely has to be.....The post of the year!


Paul


----------



## Gavo

Brave, no very brave man that Sqyre.

Gavo.


----------



## InCider

gavo said:


> Brave, no very brave man that Sqyre.
> 
> Gavo.



He got his 'birthday special' yesterday so he has 306 odd days to make it up to Mrs Sqyre. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Gavo

InCider said:


> He got his 'birthday special' yesterday so he has 306 odd days to make it up to Mrs Sqyre. :icon_cheers:



He's gunna need every one of those 306 days too.

Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970

Need a lift to work tomorrow Brucie? Found this on Renae's facebook...


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

sqyre said:


> I dare say Ned will be here to help me shove my pole up the pigs arse..
> and once we are done with Renae we might look at getting the spit ready.. :lol:
> 
> Sqyre.. h34r:




Would't miss it for quids,, getting ready is allmost as much fun as the show it self.. 

Cheers Mate..


----------



## MrsSqyre

h34r: h34r: h34r:


----------



## chappo1970

ROFL! :lol: 

BUSTED!!!!

Gigs up fella's I'm outa here...

Chappo


----------



## winkle

Guys, remember that the beer that you enter into the swap is your 'best' beer.
Not an experimental one (says me, guilty in the past).Bring a keg of the experiment stuff to poison get feedback on the day.


Note to self : watch the local news for reports of a violent bashing at Woodhill.


----------



## Gavo

winkle said:


> Guys, remember that the beer that you enter into the swap is your 'best' beer.
> Not an experimental one (says me, guilty in the past).



Bloody hell Winkle I don't know if I have a best beer yet. Will have to step up the scientific testing regime.  

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## frogman

Batz is out of the swap at the moment so I will show my hand early with my Banana Wheat beer for the swap, off tap this time. Hopefully will show you what can be done with a can of man cordial. 

Cheers FROGMAN.


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Guys, remember that the beer that you enter into the swap is your 'best' beer.
> Not an experimental one (says me, guilty in the past).Bring a keg of the experiment stuff to poison get feedback on the day.
> 
> 
> Note to self : watch the local news for reports of a violent bashing at Woodhill.



This reminds me of a drunken conversation between you, Ross and myself.

Batz


----------



## InCider

Hey Brewerhoodlums, 

Who wants to come dressed as a woman?

Cheers,

InCider.


----------



## Lilo

InCider said:


> Hey Brewerhoodlums,
> 
> Who wants to come dressed as a woman?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> InCider.



Do you not want to be the only one ??


----------



## bradsbrew

InCider said:


> Hey Brewerhoodlums,
> 
> Who wants to come dressed as a woman?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> InCider.



I only get dressed in man clothes when I need to leave the house.


----------



## chappo1970

InCider said:


> Hey Brewerhoodlums,
> 
> Who wants to come dressed as a woman?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> InCider.




Hell yeah!!!! That's a cracking idea! Let's go as the spice girls???

Problem is Batz dolls up pretty good from what I've heard... h34r: 

Chappo


----------



## clean brewer

This topic still has 5 months to run until the actual event.. Could this end up the most posts per Topic(at this rate)??? :excl: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## InCider

Chappo said:


> Hell yeah!!!! That's a cracking idea! Let's go as the spice girls???
> 
> Problem is Batz dolls up pretty good from what I've heard... :
> Chappo



Nice. I'll be Scary Spice!



clean brewer said:


> This topic still has 5 months to run until the actual event.. Could this end up the most posts per Topic(at this rate)??? :excl:
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



Hey CB check the other QLD swap threads - I think 2100 is the current record - it should fall I reckon!


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> Nice. I'll be Scary Spice!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey CB check the other QLD swap threads - I think 2100 is the current record - it should fall I reckon!



Nah, last year 66 pages with 1315 post.
2007 was a pathetic 50 pages of 983 illuminating invaluble postings.

edit: thank wiki for the swap list - can you imagine wading through 20 pages of cross dressing sheep photos to find your case swap number. :lol:


----------



## Batz

Chappo said:


> Hell yeah!!!! That's a cracking idea! Let's go as the spice girls???
> 
> Problem is Batz dolls up pretty good from what I've heard... h34r:
> 
> Chappo




Now Chappo keep me out of this if you please.





Batz


----------



## InCider

I can see it ending up like this by November....


----------



## InCider




----------



## yardy

fancy dress is it ?


all the queenslanders could wear their best maroon gear as come as losers.......


or maybe have a shower and come as a stranger....



Yard


----------



## TidalPete

yardy said:


> fancy dress is it ?
> 
> 
> all the queenslanders could wear their best maroon gear as come as losers.......
> 
> 
> or maybe have a shower and come as a stranger....
> 
> 
> 
> Yard



And where are you getting your cockroach suit from Yardy?
If I was going to the swap I could come as a can of Mortein? :super: 

TP


----------



## bradsbrew

yardy said:


> fancy dress is it ?
> 
> 
> all the queenslanders could wear their best maroon gear as come as losers.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yard


Or we could all wear Australian Jerseys and you can be the one NSW player that got picked in the team Yardy :icon_chickcheers: 

Brad


----------



## Scruffy

Can we get foles to send some Hoes?


----------



## paulwolf350

> Or we could all wear Australian Jerseys and you can be the one NSW player that got picked in the team Yardy




As, an ex NSWman, it stings a bit............................but I do have to pay that

Paul


----------



## yardy

TidalPete said:


> And where are you getting your cockroach suit from Yardy?
> If I was going to the swap I could come as a can of Mortein? :super:
> 
> TP



c'mon mate, it's common knowledge that a cocky can survive a nuclear holocaust whereas a toad cannot even survive a good thump from a golf club, around my joint anyway..




bradsbrew said:


> Or we could all wear Australian Jerseys and you can be the one NSW player that got picked in the team Yardy :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Brad



i think this just proves that 1 NSW player is equal that of 12 from qld..


----------



## PistolPatch

Scruffy said:


> Can we get foles to send some Hoes?


 Just heading off to the Royal Perth Beer Show Exhibitors Tasting.

What New Topic do you guys want me to start when I get home tonight?  

By the way, PET bottles or glass for this years' s swap?


----------



## winkle

PistolPatch said:


> Just heading off to the Royal Perth Beer Show Exhibitors Tasting.
> 
> What New Topic do you guys want me to start when I get home tonight?
> 
> By the way, PET bottles or glass for this years' s swap?



Just something about no-chill will do  .

PET mate.


----------



## bconnery

PistolPatch said:


> By the way, PET bottles or glass for this years' s swap?



It's been PET ever since you had your little encounter with Hoops' Oatmeal Stout


----------



## InCider

bconnery said:


> It's been PET ever since you had your little encounter with Hoops' Oatmeal Stout



:lol: or was is just 'overcarbed' Pat - when it hit the concrete floor! :icon_cheers:


----------



## clarkey7

Attending + keg of who knows what Ale.

PB :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970

InCider said:


> Nice. I'll be Scary Spice!



Cool I'll go as baby spice because I'm wayyy cuter than you!

Chap Chap


----------



## paulwolf350

yardy said:


> c'mon mate, it's common knowledge that a cocky can survive a nuclear holocaust whereas a toad cannot even survive a good thump from a golf club, around my joint anyway..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think this just proves that 1 NSW player is equal that of 12 from qld..


 and I think it was more like 3 players from nsw


----------



## InCider

Chappo said:


> Cool I'll go as baby spice because I'm wayyy cuter than you!
> 
> Chap Chap




Guess who will be Ginger Spice?


----------



## chappo1970

You owe me a new keyboard..... <_<


----------



## chappo1970

I can see it now.....






Batz is in tha middle :wub:


----------



## Screwtop

yardy said:


> fancy dress is it ?
> 
> 
> all the queenslanders could wear their best maroon gear as come as losers.......
> 
> 
> or maybe have a shower and come as a stranger....
> 
> 
> 
> Yard
> [/quote
> 
> I'm goin right off you Yard


----------



## chappo1970

It's ok Screwy we know who will need the box of tissues come game #2....


----------



## InCider

I'm with Yardy - just wait 'till we mash the swine flu team in the next State of Origin!


----------



## bonj

Edit wasn't fast enough, InCider.... I caught your original post  
Or was that the intention? :lol:


----------



## sqyre

Guys, i have just received a PM that some of the Adelaide Boys will be hopefully joining us in the Festivities this year.
I have just added to the Attendee List - 
BackYard Brewer & Scotsman06.
Welcome to the Qld Case Swap boys..  

P.s. does Scotsman06 play the pipes??? 
possibly 2 pipers at a swap? Earplugs may be mandatory this year... :lol: 

Sqyre..


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> P.s. does Scotsman06 play the pipes???
> possibly 2 pipers at a swap? Earplugs may be mandatory this year... :lol:
> 
> Sqyre..



And Tidalpete will give his pipes a clean too. You can hear Campbells, but TPs are modified so deaf people can enjoy them! :lol:


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> And Tidalpete will give his pipes a clean too. You can hear Campbells, but TPs are modified so deaf people can enjoy them! :lol:




Nobody but Pete enjoys them :unsure: Quite possibly one of the worst things I have ever experienced,it made me fall off my stool once.

Batz


----------



## bonj

Batz said:


> Nobody but Pete enjoys them :unsure: Quite possibly one of the worst things I have ever experienced,it made me fall off my stool once.
> 
> Batz


Stool being the operative word.


----------



## stillscottish

:angry:


----------



## sqyre

stillscottish said:


> :angry:



Now you have pissed off Campbell...comparing his pipes to Pete's arse.. :huh:


----------



## winkle

Just as long as you don't join them together. h34r:


----------



## Snow

Ok I think this year, everybody should bring some sort of musical instrument. Then, at about 1am, we all bring them out and record the "AHB blues". Then we can sell copies of the song to all the mad keen brewers around Australia. Maybe Franko could design a CD cover for us? 

......... or is this too optimistic?

Anyway, I'll bring a didgeridoo, a harmonica in c#, and an empty beer bottle  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## bonj

Snow said:


> Ok I think this year, everybody should bring some sort of musical instrument. Then, at about 1am, we all bring them out and record the "AHB blues". Then we can sell copies of the song to all the mad keen brewers around Australia. Maybe Franko could design a CD cover for us?
> 
> ......... or is this too optimistic?
> 
> Anyway, I'll bring a didgeridoo, a harmonica in c#, and an empty beer bottle
> 
> Cheers - Snow


Deal! I'll bring a soprano ukulele.


----------



## kram

At 1am there's gonna be plenty of natural wind instruments going off


----------



## browndog

I've got an electric bass.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Snow

Sweet! Looks like the WoodhillBillys might finally realise their artistic dreams....

Speaking of wind instruments, I also have some Peruvian pan pipes.....


----------



## InCider

I'll bring my skin flute.


----------



## yardy

Screwtop said:


> I'm goin right off you Yard






InCider said:


> I'm with Yardy - just wait 'till we mash the swine flu team in the next State of Origin!



Gday Screwy,

look out if the blues get up mate   


cheers
Yard





if the blues don't happen to get up i may well have work duties that keep me from said swap.....


----------



## stillscottish

InCider said:


> I'll bring my skin flute.



Do you need help with the fingering? :blink:


----------



## Batz

I got a 'Jimmy Cricket Clicker" Tell you what, I can bash some clicks out on this bugger.





Batz


----------



## yardy

Batz said:


> I got a 'Jimmy Cricket Clicker" Tell you what, I can bash some clicks out on this bugger.
> 
> View attachment 28049
> 
> 
> Batz




:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KHB

sqyre said:


> Guys, i have just received a PM that some of the Adelaide Boys will be hopefully joining us in the Festivities this year.
> I have just added to the Attendee List -
> BackYard Brewer & Scotsman06.
> Welcome to the Qld Case Swap boys..
> 
> P.s. does Scotsman06 play the pipes???
> possibly 2 pipers at a swap? Earplugs may be mandatory this year... :lol:
> 
> Sqyre..



Unfortunatly i dont play the pipes!
Hoping like crazy to be able to get there

Scotsman


----------



## sqyre

Scotsman06 said:


> Unfortunatly i dont play the pipes!
> Hoping like crazy to be able to get there
> 
> Scotsman



Welcome aboard Scotsman... :beer: 

Sqyre..


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

looking like a big event Brucey mate ...


----------



## sqyre

FNQ Bunyip said:


> looking like a big event Brucey mate ...



I dont think just a pig on a spit is going to cut it this year Ned... :huh: 
Luckily..i have a plan... B) 

Sqyre...


----------



## winkle

Just need to dig up one of these Sqyre  .
View attachment 28121


----------



## Gavo

sqyre said:


> Luckily..i have a plan... B)



I love a plan.






Gavo


----------



## PistolPatch

bconnery said:


> It's been PET ever since you had your little encounter with Hoops' Oatmeal Stout



Yeah, but, but, but now that we don't see Hoops any more, wouldn't it be safe to go glass again? I'm bringing my safety goggles anyway. The IBU's some of you guys throw in a PET bottle is close to lethal when opened let alone when under pressure, for goodness sake. 

I hope the other inter-staters know that they should stop taking Panadol from today. You can only take 8 a day or something before you exceed the allowance. I remember needing four or five hundred at the last one and so am saving up my allowance starting now for sure.

Tony is really keen on attending the Swap but keeps mentioning problems with wife and kids. His wife is no problem (I've always done a good job with them in the past) and maybe InCider could run a Swap creche, maybe at Kin Kin pub, so parents could rest easy?

Spam and put pressure on Tony by PMing him here

Is anyone bringing their wife/wife's sister/own sister/any female relation? If so, can you please post pics? My excitement level about this Swap is already at 10/10 but I am hoping for 12. (Also, last time I went to a brewer's do, I ended up with a real dog - seriously - I have the proof

 
Pat

P.S. 150 posts in a week! While this is truly great stuff, I heard there was a thread last week that got 200 replies in just 2 days, so I am slightly disappointed. BTW, what transfer hoses have people used for their Swap beers? 

Edit: On last link above, go to post #31. Link should take you straight to the right place but it doesn't. Reminds me of an old girlfriend who required an excessive amount of foreplay. If you know her, don't bring her to the Swap.


----------



## Scruffy

PistolPatch said:


> BTW, what transfer hoses have people used for their Swap beers?



Foinest quality silicon, don't you worry about dat Mr Pat Sir......


----------



## PistolPatch

Donya Scruffy. Please bring a keg to the Swap 

I am thinking of entering the Swap too but I have a 100% polyester BIAB bag that's melting point is 250 degrees celcius and I don't want to kill anyone. I have decided to cover all the polyester in my bag with Plasti-Bond and then stab holes in it one night when I am really pissed. Until then, I cannot make an honest commitment to the Swap.

Spot!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

you can post here to your hearts content Pat my mate, nothing is off topic in a qld swap thread..

Hose ??? I use the same hose that lives in my boat , it's a fule siphon hose , I allso use it on the sprayer when killing the weeds around our non organic vegi patch... 

cheers


----------



## chappo1970

Pistol,

Do think it would be alright to bring my twin sisters?






Cheers

Chappo


----------



## InCider

Hoo Har Chappo!

If I'd missed that I'd be unhappy! Will have to stay logged on at work today


----------



## chappo1970

InCider said:


> Hoo Har Chappo!



Just make sure you make it to this one. No excuses like "I'm washing my hair" or "I have run off to the circus to be a circus freak"  


Chap Chap


----------



## InCider

Chappo said:


> Just make sure you make it to this one. No excuses like "I'm washing my hair" or "I have run off to the circus to be a circus freak"
> 
> 
> Chap Chap



It will be my 7th Xmas / Xmas July Swap. Not bad going! :lol: You've three years to catch up on me Chapso!


----------



## Screwtop

Chappo said:


> Pistol,
> 
> Do think it would be alright to bring my twin sisters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chappo




Good on ya Chap Chap, they'll be nice for the rest of us but somebody will have to bring a bag for BIAB boy. I'll bring some stinking hose to flog him with if he starts on with one of his 2hr verbal posts :lol:

Screwy


----------



## stillscottish

InCider said:


> It will be my 7th Xmas / Xmas July Swap. Not bad going! :lol:



All well and good but when are we going to see some real beer instead of that man-cordial ??????  

Campbell


----------



## PistolPatch

Chappo said:


> Pistol,
> 
> Do think it would be alright to bring my twin sisters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chappo



Excitement level up to 15! I was about to go to work and then saw your sisters Chappo. Now I am going back to bed - might be a while. (Getting pictures in my head of the sister's playing with Ned's garden sprayer  )


----------



## InCider

stillscottish said:


> All well and good but when are we going to see some real beer instead of that man-cordial ??????
> 
> Campbell



All kegged and ready to go Campbell!AG Cherry Popped! :lol:


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> All kegged and ready to go Campbell!AG Cherry Popped! :lol:



I'll believe in this Yowie ale when I drink it  .


----------



## scoundrel

just don't drink it before bloody xmas swap. might bring my lambic cider to taste.


----------



## chappo1970

PistolPatch said:


> Excitement level up to 15! I was about to go to work and then saw your sisters Chappo. Now I am going back to bed - might be a while. (Getting pictures in my head of the sister's playing with Ned's garden sprayer  )




Geez PP your easily satisfied mate.... wait till you meet me ugly skanky cousins then!






Yes I know Blondes run in the family unfortunately


----------



## Katherine

Chappo I hope there married!


----------



## bradsbrew

Not long now :huh: less than five months :super: Ahhh but whos counting


----------



## bradsbrew

Might have to add a different kind of sheep this year


----------



## Fatgodzilla

Chappo said:


> Geez PP your easily satisfied mate.... wait till you meet me ugly skanky cousins then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know Blondes run in the family unfortunately




The only things that runs in your family are snotty noses.

Sadly the only three sisters Chappo knows are these ones.







State of Origin 2 .. bring it on !


----------



## jayandcath

Wasn't this taken at your vasectomy chappo???

Jay



Chappo said:


> Geez PP your easily satisfied mate.... wait till you meet me ugly skanky cousins then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know Blondes run in the family unfortunately


----------



## PistolPatch

Chappo said:


> Geez PP your easily satisfied mate.... wait till you meet me ugly skanky cousins then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know Blondes run in the family unfortunately



I'm going straight back to bed  My excitement level is about to shoot through the roof


----------



## yardy

PistolPatch said:


> I'm going straight back to bed  My excitement level is about to shoot through the roof





thanks for that image.....


----------



## Sully

PistolPatch said:


> I'm going straight back to bed  My excitement level is about to shoot through the roof





go the "Menage a Tois" - Yourself - Your hand and a Mirror.... h34r: 


(well the thread was heading to hell anyways......)


----------



## PistolPatch

Sorry about that yardy and sully. Forgot to turn my web cam off.


----------



## browndog

Chappo said:


> Geez PP your easily satisfied mate.... wait till you meet me ugly skanky cousins then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know Blondes run in the family unfortunately



See ya's, I need to go and bother the missus now......for some reason... :blink: 

-BD


----------



## hayden

don think she'd mind too much rather than sitting at the computer screen and "bothering" your desk


----------



## PistolPatch

browndog said:


> See ya's, I need to go and bother the missus now......for some reason... :blink:
> 
> -BD



So how'd things work out for you there BD? Any pics?


----------



## Scruffy

What hymns are we singing, will there be a reading? I hope it's from the new testament...


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Scruffy said:


> will there be a reading? I hope it's from the new testament...



I'm sure we can get pastor pat to read a few chapters of his testaments from the silicon hose tread ,,,


----------



## browndog

PistolPatch said:


> So how'd things work out for you there BD? Any pics?



Pics yes, only of the pain of rejection on my face Pat.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle

browndog said:


> Pics yes, only of the pain of rejection on my face Pat.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



That Mrs Palmer can be a real bitch some times


----------



## PistolPatch

browndog said:


> Pics yes, only of the pain of rejection on my face Pat.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Sorry to hear that mate. Swing low sweet chariot 

Must say things got pretty messy at my end :blink:

Ned, you naughty boy, I'm actually hoping to do a sermon on the mount with someone's wife if that's ok?


----------



## paulwolf350

Just edited the atendees list, to take me off the atending only and onto the attending and swapping list, I will be swapping my Dark Ruby Bitter, AG too none of that extract shiite from me.

is there any reason why AndrewQld is on the swapping list twice (no 12 and no 14)


Paul


----------



## winkle

He is pretty good


----------



## paulwolf350

winkle said:


> He is pretty good



Yeah, I know. His Altbier is probably a ripper, would be worth getting two, especially in trade for one of mine  

Paul


----------



## reviled

Why dont you guys just all put in a few bob and have strippers at the case swap :super: 

Might distract people from the beer tho :lol:


----------



## Sully

Why pay for strippers when you have inCider and Chappo who will strip for free? :wub: 



Sully


----------



## reviled

Sully said:


> Why pay for strippers when you have inCider and Chappo who will strip for free? :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> Sully



:icon_vomit: Whatever youre into I guess?


----------



## InCider

Sully said:


> Why pay for strippers when you have inCider and Chappo who will strip for free? :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> Sully




23 pints and I'm anyone's :lol: !


----------



## Gavo

InCider said:


> 23 pints and I'm anyone's :lol: !



You are an easy floozy aren't you. :lol: 

Gavo.


----------



## frogman

InCider said:


> 2.3 pints and I'm anyone's :lol: !


----------



## Sully

Sully said:


> Why pay for strippers when you have inCider and Chappo who will strip for free? :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> Sully



Word of advice guy, if Chappo is near by your computer, LOG OUT OF AHB <_<


----------



## chappo1970

Sully said:


> Word of advice guy, if Chappo is near by your computer, LOG OUT OF AHB <_<



I would never ever do anything like that...  . Surely you can't solely blame moi for such tom foolery?

Chappo


----------



## PistolPatch

Chappo, I think you would like lloydieP. Should we invite him to the Swap?

I asked Katie to do the right thing in the Birthday Drinks thread here but got no response until ten posts later here

Top effort Lloydie :beer: 

Katie, lift your game. As InCider, Chappo, and Lloydie know, lifting your game sometimes means lifting your singlet or something like that :blink:


----------



## chappo1970

PistolPatch said:


> Chappo, I think you would like lloydieP. Should we invite him to the Swap?



Damn right Patch, LlyodieP should shead the chains of oppression and get his ass to the Qld case swap...  



Besides InCider could do with some fresh meat  


Chappo


----------



## InCider

Hey Frogman! You edited my quote! :lol:


----------



## chappo1970

Only to be more accurate InCider.... h34r: 

Remember last time??????????








Chappo


----------



## Wisey

Hahahhahahahahhahahaha

Nice


----------



## InCider

Chappo said:


> Only to be more accurate InCider.... h34r:
> 
> Remember last time??????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chappo



That mash-tun made the beer taste like up-and-under!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

I am in


I will be using the secret cross border tunnel to get past the old bloke on the milk 


Looks like Inciders price has gone up....last year we only had to show him a beer and he was anyones...


----------



## PistolPatch

That is great news Stu :super: 

Can you sneak InCider's sister (she lives in NSW) past TP because InCider said that sleeping with her would be no worries? This would be great for me as a backup if no one brings their wife or if Mrs Sqyre is too busy.

I can hardly wait Stu!


----------



## InCider

If InCider's sister is good enough for me, she's good enough for you lads. And she comes highly recommended! :lol:


----------



## sqyre

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I am in
> 
> 
> I will be using the secret cross border tunnel to get past the old bloke on the milk
> 
> 
> Looks like Inciders price has gone up....last year we only had to show him a beer and he was anyones...




:super:


----------



## InCider

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I am in
> 
> 
> I will be using the secret cross border tunnel to get past the old bloke on the milk
> 
> 
> Looks like Inciders price has gone up....last year we only had to show him a beer and he was anyones...



If truth be told, Screwtop and Stu just _mentioned_ beer on the way down and had there way with my silky arse.


----------



## winkle

It doesn't seem to be right to have a xmas swap without Zizzle there to wreck a security door or two, so I've formed a Zizzle support group to encourage him to ditch the yank winter & turn up.

View attachment 28453

I'm in, its all about the hair
View attachment 28451

Batz thought it was worthwhile.
View attachment 28452

and so did Ross. 
StillScottish avoided the camera (very soft).


----------



## winkle

Hellloooo, is anyone there???

Guys??
(I bet Sqyres' bollox are in the jar again)


----------



## Henno

Just added my name to this affair. I hope there is no drinking at these things.


----------



## winkle

Henno said:


> Just added my name to this affair. I hope there is no drinking at these things.



Well not much more than the allowable level of Python sketch quotes.
Mostly herbal tea, scone baking, knitting and poetry readings mostly.


h34r:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

winkle said:


> It doesn't seem to be right to have a xmas swap without Zizzle there to wreck a security door or two, so I've formed a Zizzle support group to encourage him to ditch the yank winter & turn up.
> 
> View attachment 28453
> 
> I'm in, its all about the hair
> View attachment 28451
> 
> Batz thought it was worthwhile.
> View attachment 28452
> 
> and so did Ross.
> StillScottish avoided the camera (very soft).



I think that shot of batz is a classic ,, rasta batz .. lol 
good job winkle


----------



## Batz

FNQ Bunyip said:


> I think that shot of batz is a classic ,, rasta batz .. lol
> good job winkle




Doesn't look out of place in Kin Kin, even with closed eyes.

Batz


----------



## InCider

FNQ Bunyip said:


> I think that shot of batz is a classic ,, rasta batz .. lol
> good job winkle



And not a bad Willie Nelson impersonation either! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> And not a bad Willie Nelson impersonation either! :icon_cheers:




Hey!!
He looks much older!

Batz


----------



## yardy

Batz said:


> Hey!!
> He looks much older!
> 
> Batz




yeah, much older, about a fortnight.... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz

[

They both look a little 'pastie' hey? They need to get out in the sun,grown some organic paws paws, live a free and permaculture life style. Oh and brew beer! 

Ross looks like a drunk and Winkle some sort of a surveyor or something.



Batz h34r:


----------



## Batz

yardy said:


> yeah, much older, about a fortnight.... :icon_cheers:




I'm going to catch up with you one day :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## sqyre

Man...i need to start wearing my glasses..
I just thought it was 3 different profile shots of Whoopie Goldberg... :blink: 
Damn... she's let herself go...

Sqyre...


----------



## chappo1970

sqyre said:


> Man...i need to start wearing my glasses..
> I just thought it was 3 different profile shots of Whoopie Goldberg... :blink:
> Damn... she's let herself go...
> 
> Sqyre...




I think you better Sqyre....








I just don't see it myself??/


Chappo


----------



## chappo1970

Sqyre I don't care how many times you PM me I won't wear this ok?


----------



## Henno

I just looked at that Chappo. My lawyer and libido want to take legal action!


----------



## sqyre

There is a serious lack of Man-Boobs in that photo...
I am un-aroused... <_< 

A bit of Incider in a Man-kini and i'm there..  

Sqyre...


----------



## chappo1970

Ask and thou shalt receive!


----------



## Batz

Chappo said:


> Ask and thou shalt receive!





> What a load of bull crap!
> 
> Post elsewhere if you want to stir up crap mate!
> 
> Chappo


----------



## chappo1970

ROFL

Sometimes I just don't like you Batz <_<


----------



## sqyre

Just a reminder of what can happen....


Not sure if this will Help or Hinder...  

Cheers,
Sqyre...


----------



## lczaban

Thought I'd better put my name down for a little bit of fun and frivolity... :icon_drunk: 
BTW Chappo - mankinis are soooo 2006, how about some really tight, short, yellow lederhausen???

Actually, we just want manly men coming along to this thing...


----------



## bonj

GravityGuru said:


> Actually, we just want manly men coming along to this thing...


You haven't been to one of these yet have you? :lol:


----------



## NickB

And Speaketh Bonj, the PonyTaileded Manly Hermaphrodite of the QLD Swap Scene. Chappo want's to know if you're easy, or easy after 2+ beers like InCider.... h34r:

Cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Easy...Hmmmm



Do I smell Keg Lube. :icon_chickcheers: .

I think there is still some left over in the 44 gallon drum from last year :icon_drool2:


----------



## NickB

Stu, there's plenty left over for Ben. He loves is fast and thick.... Ironically just like Sqyre.... h34r:


I'm sure Chappo has spare room for you, if not, InCider is welcoming to all 

Cheers


----------



## lczaban

Bonj said:


> You haven't been to one of these yet have you?



I haven't attended one of these little jaunts, but knowing the players you can imagine how the hilarity will ensue! :icon_drunk: 
It should be good to catch up with everyone and partake in the Xmas spirit. :icon_drool2:  Hopefully I won't be the first one to bed - I've been told about what happens to those who haven't got staying power... :unsure:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Alright.... who blabbed about the Goat... :unsure: 

He is older and wiser this year....with longer " Appendages"


----------



## therook

Looks like I'm going to be in Qlnd for a couple of weeks around this time, is a skinny old Victorian Geelong supporter allowed to tag along....
I promise to leave the sheep alone

Rook


----------



## Fents

i'll pretend i never saw that post rook <_<


----------



## therook

Fents said:


> i'll pretend i never saw that post rook <_<




I'm still true to the allegiance Fents


----------



## Katherine

Put some class into Qld hey Rook...


----------



## Snow

therook said:


> Looks like I'm going to be in Qlnd for a couple of weeks around this time, is a skinny old Victorian Geelong supporter allowed to tag along....
> I promise to leave the sheep alone
> 
> Rook


Mate it'd be great to have you along! Don't forget your musical instrument :icon_cheers: 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## winkle

therook said:


> Looks like I'm going to be in Qlnd for a couple of weeks around this time, is a skinny old Victorian Geelong supporter allowed to tag along....
> I promise to leave the sheep alone
> 
> Rook



There's 10s of thousands of the buggers about 50km to the East so one more wont make much difference  .
Be good to have you along Rook.

(PS we've got goats and chooks as well, money on the fridge)


----------



## sqyre

therook said:


> Looks like I'm going to be in Qlnd for a couple of weeks around this time, is a skinny old Victorian Geelong supporter allowed to tag along....
> I promise to leave the sheep alone
> 
> Rook



It will be great to have you Rook!!!  
The more the Merrier!!! :icon_cheers: 

Sqyre...  

EDIT: I have added you to the Attendee List, Rook...


----------



## sqyre

Not a Bad effort Guys!!!
Only a little over 4 months untill the Swap and we have 43 Attendee's!!! 

I think this is going to be a big one...

Below is a copy of the List for anyone who might have Missed the LINK...←(Link is there..  , and at the bottom of the Case swap ad on my Signature.)

_*Attending Only (Not in Swap)
*1. Sqyre.
2. Screwtop + Keg
3. Snow + Keg (or 2)
4. Ross + Keg
5. FNQ Bunyip 
6. Sully + ??
7. yardy + keg of AIPA
8. Bonj + some sort of consumable... more than likely in a keg
9. Bradsbrew + keg
10. mossyrocks + keg
11. Duff
12. Mothballs + Keg
13. Clean Brewer + Keg (able to attend at present)
14. Lilo + Keg
15. Scruffy + small bottle shaped kegs (and probably holding roughly the same...) 
16. PistolPatch + DNA - wives/sisters/cousins/BaaBra to take home. 
17. Pocket Beers + Keg
18. Backyard Brewer
19. Scotsman06
20. InCider + Keg 
21. Kiwi_Greg
22. The Scientist + Keg
23. The ROOK
24. 
25. 
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


*Swappers.* (Maximum of 26.) 

1. NickB + 1 Keg shaped vessel for consumption.
2.jay ?? + keg
3.Scoundrelrogue (seth-afrikan blakk bokk)
4.half-fix (something ag)
5. Chappo et al Supra Jim Damnation Double IPA + keg of something butterscotch or infected
6. Stillscottish +keg
7. kram - beer... maybe
8. MattC - Not sure what yet + Keg of something hopefully..
9. Browndog - number 9 number 9 number 9 number 9 ale
10.winkle (xmas ale)
11. FROGMAN Banana Wheat Beer. + Keg.
12.AndrewQLD - Alt
13.jlm- + a keg
14. AndrewQld-Alt + Keg
15. Gavo - some kind of ale
16. Daemon - NFI yet
17. Henno - some kind of beer
18. GravityGuru - TTL (unless something else inspiring enters my head between now and brewday)
19.
20
21.
22.
23. Paulwolf - Dark Ruby Bitter + keg of something (part of Yardy Northern Beer Bus)
24.
25.
26.Ducatiboy Stu - Beer _




Still room for heaps more!!!
:super: 
Sqyre...


----------



## PistolPatch

You're the man Brucey!!! You too Mrs Sqyre :unsure: 

And the rook is coming too :beerbang: 

Mr Rook, I have my neices's place to stay at before and a little after the swap on the Gold Coast so methinks you should come and stay there a bit as well and we go exploring  

Top stuff,
Pat


----------



## chappo1970

therook said:


> Xsnip...a skinny old Victorian Geelong supporter allowed to tag along....
> I promise to leave the sheep alone
> 
> Rook



Rook the skinny Geelong supporter and Victorian thing I can understand BUT...

What's wrong with sheep Mate? Your not one of those weirdo guys that fancies gerbals and guinnea pigs are ya? You know what they say "When in QLD do as the QLDers do"? Baaa!


Great to see ya there.

Cheers

Chappo

Edit: Grammarrar


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Gerbals are totally unacceptable

If you wish you can have a go at a greasy pig, but just be carefull you dont catch fire...


----------



## chappo1970

Oh Rook someone's patiently waiting for you by the window....









Look at the legs on that honey.... :icon_drool2: 


Cheers

Chappo :lol:


----------



## PistolPatch

ROFL!!!

Where is the rook anyway? Not a peep from him since he threatened to attend :unsure:


----------



## winkle

Cor, just look at the shanks on that......


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Did anyone notice that she is topless :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## therook

PistolPatch said:


> ROFL!!!
> 
> Where is the rook anyway? Not a peep from him since he threatened to attend :unsure:




I'm still here Pistol.....taking it all in

Rook :icon_cheers:


----------



## Screwtop

Katie said:


> Put some class into Qld hey Rook...




Class......that's what's so boring about the other states :lol: Rook you'll return to Vic a much enlightened man after a visit to Qld.

Looking forward to catching up, even if you do follow the small balls code :lol:

Screwy


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

So whats wrong with Gerbal's ,,, I did 4 up for xmas dinner last year ...









Cheers

Edit : fix pics


----------



## Screwtop

FNQ Bunyip said:


> So whats wrong with Gerbal's ,,, I did 4 up for xmas dinner last year ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Edit : fix pics




You keep posting yummy pics like those Ned and we'll have Ecuadorian and Guatemalan brewers wanting to join the Qld Swap :lol:


----------



## chappo1970

OOhhh yeah! Gerbals in plum sauce accompanied with a nice robust Stout... :icon_drool2: 

Ned I'm coming up for Christmas lunch it's not everyday you get a feed like that!

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## bonj

therook said:


> .....taking it all in


Funny you should phrase it like that. :unsure:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Well....He sure will appreciate that comment in the morning when Sqyre attempts to wake him up with the 
" Mash Paddle Tickle"


----------



## Henno

FNQ Bunyip said:


> So whats wrong with Gerbal's ,,, I did 4 up for xmas dinner last year ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Edit : fix pics



What are those Ned? I'm pretty sure we don't get gerbals in Aus and the corny kegs and the SPC sauce makes me think it is an Aussie photo. They look a bit small for bunnies but bloody tasty whatever they are. 

Please explain?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

To big for Gerbals

I would guess they are Guinea Pigs.. About the size and shape...and the shape from the front legs up along the neck

:icon_cheers:

BUT...they do look like young rabbit . :icon_drool2:


----------



## bonj

Guinea Pigs would be par for the course if we lived in Peru. Surprising amount of meat on them. Don't know if I'd be accurate enough to hit one with the longbow though. Probably easier to chase them into a ditch.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

They are Guinea pigs in fact ,,, and very tastey .. But shit they are a bugger to dress. Well undress actuley Lol .. They are a lot less robust than a rabbit and trying to skin the same as a bunny caused a lot of broken bones in the rib cage and almost pulled the forquaters off ,, Need to take a lot more care with thease little buggers ...

For the work involved in getting them from the hutch to the plate its not somthing that I'll serve up to often . The little Gnome down the road has plenty of them and I offerd to prepare them so we could all try it.. went down well as a starter type of dish at our xmas feast...

I won't be bringing any to the swap ...

Cheers


----------



## Katherine

FNQ Bunyip said:


> They are Guinea pigs in fact ,,, and very tastey .. But shit they are a bugger to dress. Well undress actuley Lol .. They are a lot less robust than a rabbit and trying to skin the same as a bunny caused a lot of broken bones in the rib cage and almost pulled the forquaters off ,, Need to take a lot more care with thease little buggers ...
> 
> For the work involved in getting them from the hutch to the plate its not somthing that I'll serve up to often . The little Gnome down the road has plenty of them and I offerd to prepare them so we could all try it.. went down well as a starter type of dish at our xmas feast...
> 
> I won't be bringing any to the swap ...
> 
> Cheers




OMG... that's a south american thing hey, have you tried one deep fried?


----------



## Snow

Katie said:


> OMG... that's a south american thing hey, have you tried one deep fried?



I tried one baked, in Peru. It was whole, with the head on and with a carrot between its teeth and a tomato stuck to the top of its head with a toothpick. It looked gruesome and a few in our party were not willing to try it, but i ate all mine with gusto. It was delicious and not unlike rabbit. I think the ones they eat over there are a lot larger than the little pets we see here in Australia.

Cheers - Snxow


----------



## bconnery

Off topic (he says firmly tongue in cheek given the thread ...)
My grandmother used to tell a story about a neighbour of hers who came over from South America and would head down to the pet shop and ask 'You have Guinea Pig?'. On receipt he would take it with him and give it the Ned treatment as above...
Most weeks he'd be back in with the same question...
After a month or so of this the pet shop owner jokingly said 'Mate what are you doing? Eating them?'
"Yes Yes. Is very good"

He was banned after that...


----------



## Katherine

They keep them in there kitchen in little cages until ready. One of my friends has had one deep fried fur and all. I dont like them as an pet I couldnt imagine eating one. I wonder were Ned gets them.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Katie said:


> I wonder were Ned gets them.





FNQ Bunyip said:


> The little Gnome down the road has plenty of them and I offerd to prepare them so we could all try it..
> 
> Cheers




No haven't tryed deep fry yet , but it has been planed... I also butterflyed one on the Bbq , They good eating but too much work , a rabbit is ezyer to skin and clean and has more meat ... 

Cheers


----------



## Batz

Banjo loves them as well ! He had one just last week !






Easier to catch than crows too, hey Banjo :lol: 

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch

I am offended by all this. I am a fervent Guinea Pig lover and have several rolls of gaffa tape to prove it.

Ned you should be ashamed of yourself and I have decided to not eat at the Swap. I am confining myself to liquids only :angry:

And what's going on here???? Chappo has gone to the trouble of getting BaaaBraaa's shopaholic cousin to a brew day and most of you are busy crocheting???

What is the QLD world coming too???

:icon_cheers: 
Pat


----------



## bonj

FNQ Bunyip said:


> No haven't tryed deep fry yet , but it has been planed... I also butterflyed one on the Bbq , They good eating but too much work , a rabbit is ezyer to skin and clean and has more meat ...
> 
> Cheers


And rabbits are a larger target if you're hunting with a projectile weapon.


----------



## Snow

Ok, it's Monday night which is ususally day 1 of my 2 day "alcohol free" period each week. But...... my neighbour who was celebrating a milestone in his professional career this afternoon (was issued his professional builders licence) decided a coupla beers were in order. I agreed and one thing lead to another and I ended up bringing jegs of homebrew over which were warmly received. Anyway now i'm, pissed. . ........... ...really pissed. we eneded up drinking my tripel which is 9% . so i am now onAHB and looking at this thread andI must say I am super excited about the swap at Mr and Mrs Sqyres. Deadset one of the real highlights of the year. It's in my missus' diary so it's locked in stone. i just hiope i don't fall asleepagain with that sheep.






cheers- snowy


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Snow...YOU KNOW ITS GOING TO HAPPEN


Screwy is going to help, and Incider will pass the keg lube


----------



## PistolPatch

Snow said:


> Ok, it's Monday night which is ususally day 1 of my 2 day "alcohol free" period each week. But......
> cheers- snowy



Practice makes perfect Snowy!

Really looking forward to seeing you and Stu (and all the others.) It is *THE* event of my brewing calendar.

Now go and have another beer


----------



## jlm

Alright, swap beer is brewed. As long as that pesky fermentation thing goes well, it's all downhill from here. If not, well I'll slap a hefe together the week before the event.


----------



## winkle

jlm said:


> Alright, swap beer is brewed. As long as that pesky fermentation thing goes well, it's all downhill from here. If not, well I'll slap a hefe together the week before the event.



Wow, now that is organised


----------



## jlm

winkle said:


> Wow, now that is organised


Lagering time......


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

There may be a surprise guest turning up this year...

Cant say who it is, but you all know who he is......


----------



## Jye

Santa?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Jye said:


> Santa?




Errr NO

This person is on AHB


And he has her/his own milk crate


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Jye....you best get that stumbling kegs ass of yours to this years meet


----------



## Jye

Ducatiboy stu said:


> And he has her/his own milk crate



They better have :angry: 

My ass should be there this year. Ive missed the last few so I better make up for it with randall


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Yes... or you will get randell'd


----------



## sqyre

Who?..What??.. When??? Actually i know when... but who?.. :huh:


----------



## browndog

Ha, I bet I can guess, but I won't spoil the surprise.

-BD


----------



## winkle

Visitors, schisitors.

I'm in training to win the best man boob competition this year.
Bring it on.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Sorry browndog....you definatly dont know who it could be


----------



## yardy

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Sorry browndog....you definatly dont know who it could be




it's not Nigella is it... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Errr NO...


----------



## jlm

yardy said:


> it's not Nigella is it... :icon_chickcheers:



Hey, no fat chicks.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Tell that to Incider and BAARBAARAA.... :icon_drunk:


----------



## browndog

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Sorry browndog....you definatly dont know who it could be




It _could_ be anyone.....must be some AHB members I've never heard of before :blink:

Anyway, did I read correctly we are going to bring musical instruments for a jam session to this swap?


----------



## Snow

browndog said:


> It _could_ be anyone.....must be some AHB members I've never heard of before :blink:
> 
> Anyway, did I read correctly we are going to bring musical instruments for a jam session to this swap?


Damn straight! I'm bringing pan pipes and a didgeridoo :icon_drunk: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## chappo1970

I'm bringing my ukulele! h34r: :beerbang: 

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## sqyre

jlm said:


> Hey, no fat chicks.




Carefull.... <_< A Fat chick runs this show....

Sqyre... :unsure:


----------



## jlm

sqyre said:


> Carefull.... <_< A Fat chick runs this show....
> 
> Sqyre... :unsure:


Was a dig at the nigella lovers out there, plus I think I'm going to have to do a lot worse to out do your earlier post. You know the one.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Not shure if I am supposed to let this out, but Sqyre is just a big girl, dressed as a man/sheep/goat


----------



## bonj

Chappo said:


> I'm bringing my ukulele! h34r: :beerbang:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chappo


I'm already bringing mine, so we'll almost have a uke band!

I'm not bringing my pineapple shaped one though:


----------



## Batz

browndog said:


> It _could_ be anyone.....must be some AHB members I've never heard of before :blink:
> 
> Anyway, did I read correctly we are going to bring musical instruments for a jam session to this swap?




Is it Banjo? Sort of fits both criteria.

But hell he would have told me if he were going.

Batz


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Banjo does have secrets...


----------



## PistolPatch

Jye said:


> Ive missed the last few so I better make up for it with randall


Oh f*^k! No way! Not the f*&ck'n randall!

I'm not coming now.

:angry:


----------



## therook

Well we're booked in for 11 nights in Queensland from the 5th until the 16th

Flights & Accommodation paid for.

Just need to organise a few days of car hire to do the touristy things

Rook


----------



## sqyre

PistolPatch said:


> Oh f*^k! No way! Not the f*&ck'n randall!
> 
> I'm not coming now.
> 
> :angry:



Whats wrong with the Randall??? :blink: I was thinking of making one myself...
(I keep getting this feeling like i've turned over 2 pages at once.. :unsure: ..)

Sqyre...


----------



## Screwtop

therook said:


> Well we're booked in for 11 nights in Queensland from the 5th until the 16th
> 
> Flights & Accommodation paid for.
> 
> Just need to organise a few days of car hire to do the touristy things
> 
> Rook




Good one, see ya there Mark

Screwy


----------



## clean brewer

Looks like this Swap will be a Cracker with about 45 Attendees already... :beerbang: 

Cant wait..  

CB


----------



## MrsSqyre

Hi Everyone 

Just been catching up on the goings on in the thread, have been a little busy of late (looking after Pat and Inciders children)  .

Anyway I just wanted to say Im really looking forward to catching up with you all again, I haven't done much brewing this year so I wont enter into the swap.

cheers
Ren

ooh by the way, when I was going through the thread I was a little disappointed to see so many alterations to some of the pics uploaded. So I have taken apon myself to post the originals...


----------



## winkle

Gees, Half-fix has bulked up a bit. :huh:


----------



## Batz

therook said:


> Just need to organise a few days of car hire to do the touristy things
> 
> Rook




Going to Kin Kin then?


----------



## PistolPatch

MrsSqyre said:


> Just been catching up on the goings on in the thread, have been a little busy of late (looking after Pat and Inciders children)  .



Thanks for the pics of the kids darlin'. I can't believe how quickly they have grown . Mother's milk I reckon.

Can't wait to see you and all the kids. FNQBunyip has a new phone plan which will allow us to stream live across the internet the whole swap just from his mobile phone .

Honey, can you please ban randalls from the swap. The lengths that some of these guys will go to just to cover up all their beer faults stuns me!

You and I won't have to sleep in my van again this year will we? If so, I will give it a wash.

Lots of love,
Patch


----------



## MrsSqyre

PistolPatch said:


> Honey, can you please ban randalls from the swap. The lengths that some of these guys will go to just to cover up all their beer faults stuns me!
> 
> You and I won't have to sleep in my van again this year will we? If so, I will give it a wash.
> 
> Lots of love,
> Patch




Honey let me see what I can do with regards to Randall.. and I do have other accomodation all sorted out.. see below


----------



## Screwtop

MrsSqyre said:


> Honey let me see what I can do with regards to Randall.. and I do have other accomodation all sorted out.. see below
> 
> View attachment 29532




Aww Noice, can just see you and Patch and the kids on the randa, talk about luxury. Although doing pro bono may disturb the serenity in such a small space :lol:


Screwy


----------



## PistolPatch

MrsSqyre said:


> Honey let me see what I can do with regards to Randall.. and I do have other accomodation all sorted out.. see below
> 
> View attachment 29532



This is not we agreed on darling.

Where is the spa, brewery, 7 fridges, shed and toilet that we discussed and actually did a little practice on or against?

Also, do not invite Screwtop to the Swap. Beers he brings to the Swap are always infected and he has a very small Pro Boner.


Pat


----------



## staggalee

Well I can tell you rite now for nothing, for such a renowed and notorious Pantsman, you are very disorganised.  
Straighten up there son or I`ll have to show you how it`s done!
{Women that "know" me {wink} just call me The Sheik. h34r: 

stagga.


----------



## stillscottish

staggalee said:


> {Women that "know" me {wink} just call me The Sheik. h34r:
> 
> stagga.



And how many times a day do you sheik it? <_<


----------



## staggalee

"Oh Sheik", {they`d shriek}
"Can we just cop a small peek,
At that fearsome mutton dagger"?

"Too risky", I`d cry
Someone could well lose an eye"  
Then I`d depart with a bow and a swagger :lol: 

With apologies to Wm. Shakespeare.


----------



## Fatgodzilla

Have confirmed a number of business appointments in Brisbane for the week following the day, so have added my name to attendees for the BIG SHOW. You need more NewSouthWelshmen to put shit on etc so volunteering for the venture.

See there is not a full list for the case swap - anyone any objections to my name being added and joining the swap ?


----------



## bradsbrew

Good news FatzG. You'll be able to talk to Yardy about just what happened during S.O.O h34r: . Might have to add myself to the swap list also. Gettin closer.

Brad


----------



## Sully

Fatgodzilla said:


> Have confirmed a number of business appointments in Brisbane for the week following the day, so have added my name to attendees for the BIG SHOW. You need more NewSouthWelshmen to put shit on etc so volunteering for the venture.
> 
> See there is not a full list for the case swap - anyone any objections to my name being added and joining the swap ?







Oh Shit..... :blink: 




Nah, be good to see ya again Fatz.


----------



## browndog

Fatgodzilla said:


> Have confirmed a number of business appointments in Brisbane for the week following the day, so have added my name to attendees for the BIG SHOW. You need more NewSouthWelshmen to put shit on etc so volunteering for the venture.
> 
> See there is not a full list for the case swap - anyone any objections to my name being added and joining the swap ?



Join away big fella. At least you will have Ducatiboy Stu and maybe a mystery guest to cower with !

cheers

Browndog


----------



## chappo1970

Fatgodzilla said:


> Have confirmed a number of business appointments in Brisbane for the week following the day, so have added my name to attendees for the BIG SHOW. You need more NewSouthWelshmen to put shit on etc so volunteering for the venture.
> 
> See there is not a full list for the case swap - anyone any objections to my name being added and joining the swap ?




FatzG,

There's bed at Chappo Manor with your name on it mate. And yes I will be offended if you don't take up the offer. Really looking forward to catching up with ya. :icon_cheers: 

Cheers


Chappo


----------



## Bribie G

No need, Chappo, FG sleeps in his car like I do at case swaps

Edit: sleep = catatonic coma :icon_cheers:


----------



## Zizzle

Wow Brucey, so many Qld Xms Case Swap Virgins this year, starting thinking of a new initiation procedure now, InCider gets worn out too quickly these days... from what I hear...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Yes...the goats where a bit hard on him last year, and with out you to hold his hand, he went down hill quick


----------



## browndog

Zizzle said:


> Wow Brucey, so many Qld Xms Case Swap Virgins this year, starting thinking of a new initiation procedure now, InCider gets worn out too quickly these days... from what I hear...



he's taken to hiding out in the scrub wearing cammo gear so he lies undisturbed Zizz, he needs a big dose of HTFU.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Yes...the goats where a bit hard on him last year, and with out you to hold his hand, he went down hill quick


----------



## Duff

Righto Brisbane brewers, Jetstar threw on a sale today and the flights are booked.

I'm arriving at 11.45am into Brisbane on the Saturday :super: 

Anyone heading by the airport at that time?

I'm on my way to the swap


----------



## Screwtop

Duff said:


> Righto Brisbane brewers, Jetstar threw on a sale today and the flights are booked.
> 
> I'm arriving at 11.45am into Brisbane on the Saturday :super:
> 
> Anyone heading by the airport at that time?
> 
> I'm on my way to the swap




Should be passing by about then, can make a detour. If duff takes a seat that leaves another 2 on offer from Gympie or pickup on the way through. Get on board and book your seats brewers.

Screwy


----------



## clean brewer

Screwtop said:


> Should be passing by about then, can make a detour. If duff takes a seat that leaves another 2 on offer from Gympie or pickup on the way through. Get on board and book your seats brewers.
> 
> Screwy



Hey Screwy,

Ill take a Tentative seat mate, Ill travel to yours in Gympie mate and go from there.. (all going to plan <_< )

CB :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB

Put me down as a tentative final seat Screwy - might drive yet but we shall see. If anyone else desperately wants the spot, please feel free.

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop

clean brewer said:


> Hey Screwy,
> 
> Ill take a Tentative seat mate, Ill travel to yours in Gympie mate and go from there.. (all going to plan <_< )
> 
> CB :icon_cheers:



Done Cb



NickB said:


> Put me down as a tentative final seat Screwy - might drive yet but we shall see. If anyone else desperately wants the spot, please feel free.
> 
> Cheers



Nick, replied to a PM from Batz to confirm, could fit 5 at a squeeze but it is a 3hr trip. Will keep you posted.

Screwy


----------



## clean brewer

> Done Cb


Thanks mate, Ill be quitting my Job for that weekend... :beerbang: 

CB


----------



## winkle

I really should get a grip and decide on the Swap Beer recipe (I'm dithering over 3 ATM), but rest assured it'll be Belgian and Strong. The keg will be something not experimental this year, possibly self-propelled :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Is it rue that QLD will still only accept DC3's into their airscpace... :lol:


----------



## winkle

Come on, still vacancies on the swap list, Andrew's that keen he's doing 2 batches  .


----------



## Sully

winkle said:


> Come on, still vacancies on the swap list, Andrew's that keen he's doing 2 batches  .





I dont think my beers would meet the standard as yet... maybe next year. 

Wouldn't be fair swapping one of my dodgy arsed brews for some of the Serious Brewers beers.


----------



## clean brewer

Sully said:


> I dont think my beers would meet the standard as yet... maybe next year.
> 
> Wouldn't be fair swapping one of my dodgy arsed brews for some of the Serious Brewers beers.



How about an "A.R.A"???? Dare you.... :lol: 

:icon_cheers: CB

I may put one in yet, I try to be a serious brewer... :unsure: What is a serious Brewer Sully?


----------



## bradsbrew

Sully said:


> I dont think my beers would meet the standard as yet... maybe next year.
> 
> Wouldn't be fair swapping one of my dodgy arsed brews for some of the Serious Brewers beers.



FFS sake Sully HTFU and brew ya Choc Choc Stout and put it in the swap. How many people have enjoyed that one.....fckn heaps. Well I did, it didnt last long at all.

Brad


----------



## winkle

+1
And nowt from Manshed as normal  .


----------



## sqyre

Its been a while since i last clicked on the AHB link... :unsure: 
welcome aboard Duff... :super: 

Jezus... Not long now untill the swap.. Its gunna be a biggun..
Hopefully with the Swine flu contraversy we can get some cheap Pig..  

Sqyre...


----------



## bradsbrew

Is 26 the cap on the swap, thinkin of adding myself to the swaplist, and when can we start sending the covercharge through Sqyre.

Cheers Brad


----------



## clean brewer

> Its been a while since i last clicked on the AHB link...


To much Facebook for you Sqyre.. h34r: 


> Jezus... Not long now untill the swap.. Its gunna be a biggun..
> Hopefully with the Swine flu contraversy we can get some cheap Pig..


2 Pigs???? :huh:


----------



## sqyre

bradsbrew said:


> Is 26 the cap on the swap, thinkin of adding myself to the swaplist, and when can we start sending the covercharge through Sqyre.
> 
> Cheers Brad



Firstly... i'm gunna have to work out what the cover charge is... :blink: 
I'm thinking $30 this year as i know i wont be able to get a Pig as cheap as last year...They have like doubled in price..
I got last years 35kg whole pig for $5.85 a kg... and the Butcher lost like 50c a kg because he didnt read his Pork chart properly.. "Quotes a Quote"

The last few years we have almost broken even with $25..if it wasn't Vet bills for the Chooks and Goats.. (thats you Sean)

Lets make it $30 this year and will invest it into the usuall requirements of Nibblies, Pig, Seafood and Breakfast...and shit Paper...
Unfortunatly i only have 1 spit... but i hope to have mastered my Yank-style Woodfired Slow Cooker by then..

All in favor say "eye"... especially you Campbell...

Sqyre...

P.s.- if there are any Hog farmers out there that have a spare 35kg suckling Pig they can sell me cheap.. PM me...  
(i'd love to see that riding shotgun on the trip here.. :lol: )


----------



## jlm

sqyre said:


> P.s.- if there are any Hog farmers out there that have a spare 35kg suckling Pig they can sell me cheap.. PM me...
> (i'd love to see that riding shotgun on the trip here.. :lol: )



Next year perhaps Sqyre, bloke I work with is packing up and farming saddlebacks up north (Organic farming from data/home theatre/domestic automation, a natural progression....). Has assured me I will be looked after once he's up and running.


----------



## chappo1970

Sqyre $30 sounds more than reasonable.

I have a double wood fired spit if you need it?


Well I've thought long and hard about the case swap beer and I've made my mind up on a Roggenbier.

'ere the recipe

Recipe: Flaming Zepplin RoggenBier
Brewer: Chappo
Asst Brewer: DeeJay
Style: Roggenbier (German Rye Beer)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) A dunkelweizen made with Rye rather than wheat with a fuller body. A fine rye note with a rich malty character.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.73 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 27.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 16.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.20 kg Rye Malt (9.3 EBC) Grain 63.15 % 
1.36 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 26.84 % 
0.45 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 8.88 % 
0.06 kg Carafa II (811.6 EBC) Grain 1.12 % 
25.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (90 min) Hops 14.7 IBU 
9.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (15 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
2 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.07 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Full Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest Add 9.51 L of water at 55.6 C 50.0 C 
60 min Saccrification Add 8.47 L of water at 90.0 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.70 L of water at 99.9 C 77.0 C 

For the keg prolly a hop monster?

@Sully I agree with the boys Choc Choc Stout didn't leave any enemies behind...


Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Fatgodzilla

Sully said:


> I dont think my beers would meet the standard as yet... maybe next year.
> 
> Wouldn't be fair swapping one of my dodgy arsed brews for some of the Serious Brewers beers.



You've got a bloody HERMS worth more than my house ..and you aint a serious brewer yet ???? 

Sully .. get in there man !


----------



## winkle

Chappo said:


> Sqyre $30 sounds more than reasonable.
> 
> I have a double wood fired spit if you need it?
> 
> 
> Well I've thought long and hard about the case swap beer and I've made my mind up on a Roggenbier.
> 
> 'ere the recipe
> 
> Recipe: Flaming Zepplin RoggenBier
> Brewer: Chappo
> Asst Brewer: DeeJay
> Style: Roggenbier (German Rye Beer)
> TYPE: All Grain
> Taste: (35.0) A dunkelweizen made with Rye rather than wheat with a fuller body. A fine rye note with a rich malty character.
> 
> Recipe Specifications
> --------------------------
> Batch Size: 21.00 L
> Boil Size: 29.73 L
> Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
> Estimated Color: 27.8 EBC
> Estimated IBU: 16.9 IBU
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
> Boil Time: 90 Minutes
> 
> Ingredients:
> ------------
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 3.20 kg Rye Malt (9.3 EBC) Grain 63.15 %
> 1.36 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 26.84 %
> 0.45 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 8.88 %
> 0.06 kg Carafa II (811.6 EBC) Grain 1.12 %
> 25.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (90 min) Hops 14.7 IBU
> 9.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (15 min) Hops 2.2 IBU
> 2 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat
> 
> 
> Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Full Body
> Total Grain Weight: 5.07 kg
> ----------------------------
> Double Infusion, Full Body
> Step Time Name Description Step Temp
> 30 min Protein Rest Add 9.51 L of water at 55.6 C 50.0 C
> 60 min Saccrification Add 8.47 L of water at 90.0 C 67.0 C
> 10 min Mash Out Add 8.70 L of water at 99.9 C 77.0 C
> 
> For the keg prolly a hop monster?
> 
> @Sully I agree with the boys Choc Choc Stout didn't leave any enemies behind...
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chappo


 Good work Chappo, I was just going to line up my least worst recipes and go eene, meane, minee, mo - yo da ho, sucker.

Edit: $30 is fine, can probably get hold of a heavy gas/electric spit if you are doubling up  .


----------



## clean brewer

Sounds like a great deal Sqyre, where does the Pig come from??? I could make a few enquiries with some old Wholesale Meat suppliers that I use/d to use!!!! B) 

Also, ATM up here, I can get 5kg Boxes of Cooked King Prawns(Local) for about $16 a kg or some real nice BIG Green King Prawns for a good price too... We have a walk-in freezer that I could keep them in, the prices will only go up as Summer comes.... Id be happy to Spot them for now and get fixed up at the Swap from the $$ per head???

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## sqyre

clean brewer said:


> Sounds like a great deal Sqyre, where does the Pig come from??? I could make a few enquiries with some old Wholesale Meat suppliers that I use/d to use!!!!
> 
> Also, ATM up here, I can get 5kg Boxes of Cooked King Prawns(Local) for about $16 a kg or some real nice BIG Green King Prawns for a good price too... We have a walk-in freezer that I could keep them in, the prices will only go up as Summer comes.... Id be happy to Spot them for now and get fixed up at the Swap from the $$ per head???
> 
> CB



I will keep you the short dial list CB... 
normally Mr Bunyip from The North and Far QLD brings about 10kg+ with him... (He's a Hairy Angel with a Big Package)... umm..thats Prawns... :unsure: 
But we will see how things pan out...closer to the date...


As for the Pig.... i guarrentee you could find better than me.... i just go to the butcher with the out-of-date price list...
If you can do better... let us know... Its all for a good cause... US!  
Sqyre... :icon_cheers:


----------



## clean brewer

No worries mate, Ill make a couple of Enquiries on the Pig anyhow mate....


----------



## sqyre

clean brewer said:


> No worries mate, Ill make a couple of Enquiries on the Pig anyhow mate....



Thanks Mate,  
The way we are going we may need the prawns too as last year we pollished Neds load off easy...(that didnt sound good... <_< )
and I i think he got stung for excess bagage on his flight down last time...


Sqyre...


----------



## browndog

And in the food department I will have a bit of a surprise this year, I won't be firing it up till after 10pm so you blokes better make sure I don't got too hard too early lol..

cheers

Browndog


----------



## clean brewer

sqyre said:


> Thanks Mate,
> The way we are going we may need the prawns too as last year we pollished Neds load off easy...(that didnt sound good... <_< )
> and I i think he got stung for excess bagage on his flight down last time...
> 
> 
> Sqyre...



Mate, 

Ill grab some anyhow hey?? They are nice and always go down a treat...  10kg? If you watched "Airways on TV last night" some guy got slugged an extra $120 for an extra 8kg Baggage, theyd be expensive Prawns in that case....


> And in the food department I will have a bit of a surprise this year, I won't be firing it up till after 10pm so you blokes better make sure I don't got too hard too early lol..


Will it be "Muff" h34r: Sorry, just put "Suprise" & "10pm" & "Dont go to hard too early" together...


----------



## PistolPatch

browndog said:


> you [blokes] better make sure I don't got too hard too early lol..



I used to say that to my old girlfriend when she'd consider wearing this great white spandex top just before we were heading out to dinner.

Sorry, am I on topic? :huh:


----------



## sqyre

browndog said:


> And in the food department I will have a bit of a surprise this year, I won't be firing it up till after 10pm so you blokes better make sure I don't got too hard too early lol..
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



I have heard "RUMOURS" of a "CHILLE BONG" with "Acid Chaser" floating around..... :huh: ...
The ASSTERMINATER.... *sissssssssssssssssssssssssss...PLOP*

ewwwwww....


Sqyre...


----------



## sqyre

PistolPatch said:


> I used to say that to my old girlfriend when she'd consider wearing this great white spandex top just before we were heading out to dinner.
> 
> Sorry, am I on topic? :huh:



thats the shortest post ever old son... :lol: 
Cant wait to catch up... (neither can Mrs Sqyre..she's been using the "Patlube300" you sent her.. I'm not sure what that's all about... :unsure: )
Anyhooo.. be great to catch up!! :super: 

Sqyre...


----------



## PistolPatch

sqyre said:


> ...we pollished Neds load off easy


Well let's face it, Ned isn't getting any younger. 


sqyre said:


> ...I think he got stung for excess bagage on his flight down last time...


Christ! I never knew they even measured down there :huh:. I am going to wear a jock strap on my flight.


----------



## PistolPatch

sqyre said:


> Mrs Sqyre..she's been using the "Patlube300" you sent her.. I'm not sure what that's all about... :unsure: )



If she won't tell you what it is about then all I can suggest is that you tell her to stick it up her....

Hold on, I am behind a post or two ...

Brucey, I just got back from an Ag College reunion in Sydney. Man, I can't imagine what a combined ag college reunion and QLD Swap would be like. I reckon I would truly die laughing.

I am hanging to have a beer with you mate and a little something else with Mrs Sqyre. It's been way too long :angry: and, of course, the QLD Brewer's breeding cycle needs to get back on track.*

Building the post count,
Pat

* This sentence does not imply or accept responsibility for any illegitimate children currently living now or born within 9 months and three weeks of the abovementioned swap. Any enquiries regarding this should be directed to PistolPatch_MakeHimPay.com


----------



## TidalPete

Sully said:


> I dont think my beers would meet the standard as yet... maybe next year.
> 
> Wouldn't be fair swapping one of my dodgy arsed brews for some of the Serious Brewers beers.



Know what you mean Sully. That's still my excuse for not wanting to spread the excellence.  

TP


----------



## PistolPatch

Just reading back through the thread and what do I see?

Duff and Fatgodzilla are attending as well!!!!!!!!!

Man, this is going to be a top Swap :super: 

(3 posts in a row I know* but still building the post count,)
Pat

*That is the best of news though.


----------



## chappo1970

Pat any change of ya sneeking Katie and Lloydie in ya hand luggage?

Chappo


----------



## PistolPatch

Chappo said:


> Pat any change of ya sneeking Katie and Lloydie in ya hand luggage?
> 
> Chappo



Katie is always trying to sneak her hand in my luggage Chappo but Lloyd always stops her.

Never worked out why myself?

I'll ask them on Saturday as I am having dinner with them. I know they were keen but their wedding is on a week or so after the Swap so I think that might count them out.

Are you going to bring a sister or perhaps your wife who wouldn't mind handling a little baggage from WA?

Yours in anticipation,
Patch.


----------



## chappo1970

PistolPatch said:


> Katie is always trying to sneak her hand in my luggage Chappo but Lloyd always stops her.
> 
> Never worked out why myself?
> 
> I'll ask them on Saturday as I am having dinner with them. I know they were keen but their wedding is on a week or so after the Swap so I think that might count them out.
> 
> Are you going to bring a sister or perhaps your wife who wouldn't mind handling a little baggage from WA?
> 
> Yours in anticipation,
> Patch.


 Mrs Chappo is quite keen considering your reputation and rave reviews from Mrs Sqyre but wants to know if your luggage is more like an army duffle bag or a Gucci handbag?


----------



## TidalPete

Chappo said:


> Mrs Chappo is quite keen considering your reputation and rave reviews from Mrs Sqyre but wants to know if your luggage is more like an army duffle bag or a Gucci handbag?



More like an army duffle bag with the bottom worn & rusted right through the bottom. :lol: 
Goodonya Patrica long time no meet.  :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## PistolPatch

Chappo said:


> Mrs Chappo is quite keen considering your reputation and rave reviews from Mrs Sqyre but wants to know if your luggage is more like an army duffle bag or a Gucci handbag?



Don't listen to my old friend TP. We will deal with him on the night. (Miss you TP!)

In answer to your question, I think it is probably cross-bred. Just tell her that, like an army duffle bag, it'll hold anything and like a Gucci handbag, women always want more.

Tell your wife, sisters, female cousins and in-laws.

Please?


----------



## Bribie G

I'm wondering if it's possible to do a bulk pork vindaloo in a Birko 40L urn? Element needs a bit of a de-scale.  

Annual leave application has been submitted (I usually work weekends)


----------



## Scruffy

BribieSan said:


> Annual leave application has been submitted (I usually work weekends)



Brilliant - someone who finally speaks English!!


----------



## Bribie G

Scruffy said:


> Brilliant - someone who finally speaks English!!



Weee ah divvent knaa aboot that me bonny lad, ah taak English like me mam and me da laarned us at hyem, but ye mob from ower the wraang side of the Pennines are a wee bit hard tee unnerstand.


----------



## Scruffy

Two Geordies at the case swap... check!



from Wikipedia... said:


> ...mercenaries employed by the Ancient Brythons to fight the Pictish invaders after the end of Roman rule in Britannia in the 5th century, the Angles, Saxons and Jutes who thus arrived became, over time, ascendant politically and - through population transfer from tribal homelands in northern Europe - culturally over the native British. The Anglo-Saxon Kingdoms that emerged during the Dark Ages spoke a mutually intelligible Old English, though each would have varied in dialect. Thus, in northern England, dominated by the Kingdom of Northumbria, was found a distinct 'Northumbrian' Old English dialect. Old English, or Anglo-Saxon, is the forebear of Modern English; but while the modern dialects of most other English regions have been much changed by the influences of other foreign languages, Norman-French and Norse in particular, the modern dialects of Northern England (including Geordie), remain closer to the sounds and words of the 'Northumbrian' Anglo-Saxon dialect, thus featuring many characteristics of Old English lost in Standard English.



Ha way man, ah hope wuh sha the natives ha tuh drink.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

sqyre said:


> I will keep you the short dial list CB...
> normally Mr Bunyip from The North and Far QLD brings about 10kg+ with him... (He's a Hairy Angel with a Big Package)... umm..thats Prawns... :unsure:
> But we will see how things pan out...closer to the date...
> 
> 
> As for the Pig.... i guarrentee you could find better than me.... i just go to the butcher with the out-of-date price list...
> If you can do better... let us know... Its all for a good cause... US!
> Sqyre... :icon_cheers:




Looking at the list, I will have to get a lot more oysters this year.. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Snow

Bruce, $30 is a fine price for one of the best days/nights on my social calendar. 

If I can get my rusty burner working, I'll bring the BBQ again for the breakfast fry-up.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## browndog

Scruffy said:


> Two Geordies at the case swap... check!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha way man, ah hope wuh sha the natives ha tuh drink.



I was born in Sunderland Scruffy, does that make three ? why aye man.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## sqyre

I can't remember and i couldn't be botherd looking back through the post but..
I wanna chuck out a Welcome aboard to Fatgodzilla who will also be joining us on the day...
Just like DB Stu, He has also offered to bring along some Oysters on the day...  

Snow - Cheers for the BBQ offer i reckon will be needing it!!!

Sqyre...


----------



## stillscottish

sqyre said:


> All in favor say "eye"... especially you Campbell...
> 
> Sqyre...



Och Aye!!


----------



## Fatgodzilla

sqyre said:


> I wanna chuck out a Welcome aboard to Fatgodzilla who will also be joining us on the day...
> Just like DB Stu, He has also offered to bring along some Oysters on the day...
> 
> 
> Sqyre...



tah Brue, but if DS is supplying oysters I'll bring some smoked fish instead.

Did I read yonks ago that the Qld case swap must be in those Coopers PET bottles ?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Fatgodzilla said:


> tah Brue, but if DS is supplying oysters I'll bring some smoked fish instead.
> 
> Did I read yonks ago that the Qld case swap must be in those Coopers PET bottles ?




Yes...PET Coopers Bottles...This has been made law at this swap meet, so dont bother arguing...


----------



## Bribie G

Fatgodzilla said:


> tah Brue, but if DS is supplying oysters I'll bring some smoked fish instead.
> 
> Did I read yonks ago that the Qld case swap must be in those Coopers PET bottles ?



Due to the GFC, 2L Aldi PET bottles are now required.


----------



## Fatgodzilla

BribieG said:


> Due to the GFC, 2L Aldi PET bottles are now required.




I'll bite Mike, what's "GFC" mean ?


----------



## clean brewer

Fatgodzilla said:


> I'll bite Mike, what's "GFC" mean ?



Global Financial Crisis.. :blink: :lol: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## bconnery

Fatgodzilla said:


> I'll bite Mike, what's "GFC" mean ?



Have your TLAs gone MIA Fatz?


----------



## Fatgodzilla

bconnery said:


> Have your TLAs gone MIA Fatz?




I'll bite Ben, what's "TLA" stand for ? 

Us poor country folks just aint used to this big city talk !


----------



## bconnery

Fatgodzilla said:


> I'll bite Ben, what's "TLA" stand for ?
> 
> Us poor country folks just aint used to this big city talk !



Three Letter Acronym 

Personally they drive me nuts but I'm in IT so they are bloody everywhere...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Note to new comers and swap virgins.. 

Please dress appropriately .


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

And this year, due to new guests, there will be security


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

And, all smoking must be done outside..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

And lets not forget the band


----------



## clean brewer

Where in hell did those first 2 pictures of Chappo come from Stu? h34r: 

The last 1 must of been in his younger days in the Boy Band "Chocking Chap Chaps"  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Sully

And dont forget the initiation which involves a goat and a sheep, some feathers and a can of goop, and running the gauntlet of hooded brewers with mash paddles.


----------



## chappo1970

clean brewer said:


> Where in hell did those first 2 pictures of Chappo come from Stu? h34r:






The viking one was from your last brew day CB... you were prolly too blind to remember us playing hide the club and various other large black objects?  :lol: 

and the other one isn't me... seriously it's not I would fess up if it was!!!!

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

We got ourselves a barmaid this year.. Inciders sister.... :icon_drool2:


----------



## clean brewer

Chappo said:


> The viking one was from your last brew day CB... you were prolly too blind to remember us playing hide the club and various other large black objects?
> 
> and the other one isn't me... seriously it's not I would fess up if it was!!!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chappo



:lol: :lol: 
Lucky Im not drinking reading that reply, would've spat it over the Computer screen.. <_< 

I must of been blind, cant remember ever having a brewday.... h34r: Shit....


----------



## winkle

Ducatiboy stu said:


> We got ourselves a barmaid this year.. Inciders sister.... :icon_drool2:
> View attachment 30303



Speaking of InCider, I haven't seen him lurking around for ages, not like him to miss posting utter crap in a QLD Caseswap thread for this long :blink: .


----------



## InCider

I've been nesting... oh yeah, and I'm the Barmaid this year. And I'm going to take all those first time Xmas swappers for a lesson on goats, sodomy and snowballing. Keen? I thought you were!


----------



## chappo1970

Christ InCider!

I had to look twice to make sure it was you! No shaving your legs this year. We need you to be rough and ready!


----------



## InCider

Chappo said:


> Christ InCider!
> 
> I had to look twice to make sure it was you! No shaving your legs this year. We need you to be rough and ready!



That's me all hairy, getting ready to send a fax to chocolate town.

Can't wait to see all the lads. And Goats.


----------



## Scruffy

My missus swore on her life she never gave that picture away... 

...I'll have to wear a disguise...!!


----------



## Sully

InCider said:


> I've been nesting... oh yeah, and I'm the Barmaid this year. And I'm going to take all those first time Xmas swappers for a lesson on goats, sodomy and snowballing. Keen? I thought you were!





Frock me InCider, that is just WAAAAAYYYY WAAAAAAAYYY wrong... :icon_vomit:


----------



## clean brewer

Sully said:


> Frock me InCider, that is just WAAAAAYYYY WAAAAAAAYYY wrong... :icon_vomit:



Its really a fooked up world Sully with the Shit thats about everywhere, where the Fook are all these people? Mansborough obviously....  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## sav

I swear I seen that hitch hiking from beerwah the other day


----------



## clean brewer

:icon_offtopic: Sav, I love your Brewery name.... :super:


----------



## sav

clean brewer said:


> :icon_offtopic: Sav, I love your Brewery name.... :super:



BSB for short,Bruce I am attending at this stage of the month for the swap.


----------



## InCider

sav said:


> BSB for short,Bruce I am attending at this stage of the month for the swap.




As long as Chappo keeps away from the clutch.


----------



## chappo1970

Mmmmm! Holden clutch :icon_drool2:


----------



## sqyre

Hey Guys, a fellow Brewer requires a little help getting to the swap...
Back Yard Brewer is looking at joining us on the day but hes trying to work out a flight...
Presently he can get a flight that arrives at Brisbane Airport at 12:30pm (lunchtime-ish) but needs a lift to the event...

Is there anyone who can swing by the Airport and pick him up on the way through???

We need to know ASAP so he can confirm and Book flights...

Cheers in advance,
Sqyre... :icon_cheers:


----------



## clean brewer

Duff said:


> Righto Brisbane brewers, Jetstar threw on a sale today and the flights are booked.
> 
> I'm arriving at 11.45am into Brisbane on the Saturday
> 
> Anyone heading by the airport at that time?
> 
> I'm on my way to the swap






Screwtop said:


> Should be passing by about then, can make a detour. If duff takes a seat that leaves another 2 on offer from Gympie or pickup on the way through. Get on board and book your seats brewers.
> 
> Screwy






clean brewer said:


> Hey Screwy,
> 
> Ill take a Tentative seat mate, Ill travel to yours in Gympie mate and go from there.. (all going to plan <_< )
> 
> CB :icon_cheers:



I could be taking alternate transport(may stay a longer in town), so my seat in Screwys car will probably become available, maybe PM him and ask him....

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## sqyre

Thanks CB... We will get in contact with screwy...  

Just to be on the Safe side... Anyone else passing by the Airport we can put on the " Backup List"???

Sqyre.. :huh:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

sqyre said:


> Thanks CB... We will get in contact with screwy...
> 
> Just to be on the Safe side... Anyone else passing by the Airport we can put on the " Backup List"???
> 
> Sqyre.. :huh:



Thanks Sqyre for putting it out there. 

It would be great if things went to plan from this end and I could bag a ride from the airport with someone. Just as a sweetener I may be able to throw the lucky driver a bottle of Red or Two.
Missed out on the last round of cheap flights so although the date is getting closer I will look out for more. BTW if I could bum a ride back next day as well that would be great as well.

Cheers
Back Yard Brewer......


----------



## stillscottish

sqyre said:


> Thanks CB... We will get in contact with screwy...
> 
> Just to be on the Safe side... Anyone else passing by the Airport we can put on the " Backup List"???
> 
> Sqyre.. :huh:



I'll be passing but unsure of the time at this stage so put me down as a probable maybe.


----------



## scoundrel

GravityGuru said:


> Hopefully I won't be the first one to bed - I've been told about what happens to those who haven't got staying power... :unsure:




even then we'll just put a pair of thongs on yer feet, then ya fair game.


----------



## sqyre

stillscottish said:


> I'll be passing but unsure of the time at this stage so put me down as a probable maybe.




Cheers Campbell, i will put you down as a Possible Maybe.. :icon_cheers: 

Sqyre..


----------



## Scruffy

Why is AndrewQLD on the list twice?


----------



## chappo1970

Scruffy said:


> Why is AndrewQLD on the list twice?




If you have ever had one of his beers or sausages you wouldn't be asking


----------



## winkle

Chappo said:


> If you have ever had his sausage you wouldn't be asking



:blink: ....must... not.... make flippant remark.

Edit: only joking those sausages are the ducks nuts.


----------



## chappo1970

ROFL! Trusting You!!!


----------



## NickB

I'll be heading down past the airport at some point as well. Put me down as a reserve if needed.

Cheers


----------



## InCider

Hey Backyard Brewer - I'm riding my bike down (not the Radio Flyer Bonj!) If you're cute and in hotpants I'll pick you up :lol:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

Is this cute enough....... Qlders do it differently up there dont' they :unsure: Love to be a bikey mole..... not


----------



## bradsbrew

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Is this cute enough....... Qlders do it differently up there dont' they :unsure: Love to be a bikey mole..... not



Holy crap that looks like Chap Chap....Seriously it does. Might need Sully to confirm that one though h34r:


----------



## winkle

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Is this cute enough....... Qlders do it differently up there dont' they :unsure: Love to be a bikey mole..... not



 That'd be a sight - InCider dinking that on his treadly over the Gateway bridge.


----------



## MattC

Looks like I have picked a great swap to attend for my first. Looking forward to the event and meeting everyone and putting some faces to names. 

For a first time attendee, could someone please clarify for me how many bottles do we bring to swap (26 long necks as there is 26 swappers?) and is PET ok? I dont think I have 26 glass long necks??

I have had a bit of a look on this thread but cant find it.

Cheers


----------



## Scruffy

Hey, while everyone is busy swapping, what do we drink?


----------



## winkle

Herbal tea in fine bone china, rose water for the 'ladies' naturally - its a civilised swap.



> and is PET ok?


PET bottles are essential for the swap, if 26 are in the swap - 26 you shall bring.


----------



## sqyre

Scruffy said:


> Hey, while everyone is busy swapping, what do we drink?



Scruffy..... there will be a very Very LArge Selection of the finest hand crafted ales on tap on the day..
I think we had about 24-ish different Beers on tap last year??? anyone remember??? :blink: 
I dont.. :super: 

Sqyre..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

sqyre said:


> Scruffy..... there will be a very Very LArge Selection of the finest hand crafted ales on tap on the day..
> I think we had about 24-ish different Beers on tap last year??? anyone remember??? :blink:
> I dont.. :super:
> 
> Sqyre..



I dont remember much after the 173rd beer....


----------



## chappo1970

sqyre said:


> .... there will be a very Very LArge Selection of the finest hand crafted ales on tap on the day...




And something special that Chappo and InCider made  

:icon_vomit:


----------



## sqyre

Chappo said:


> And something special that Chappo and InCider made
> 
> :icon_vomit:



Mmmmm... i will be looking out for that one....  

Sqyre.. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Screwtop

Screwtop said:


> Should be passing by about then, can make a detour. If duff takes a seat that leaves another 2 on offer from Gympie or pickup on the way through. Get on board and book your seats brewers.
> 
> Screwy






clean brewer said:


> Hey Screwy,
> 
> Ill take a Tentative seat mate, Ill travel to yours in Gympie mate and go from there.. (all going to plan <_< )
> 
> CB :icon_cheers:






Screwtop said:


> Done Cb
> 
> 
> 
> Nick, replied to a PM from Batz to confirm, could fit 5 at a squeeze but it is a 3hr trip. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Screwy




Well due to unforseen circumstances, the plan has turned to shit and I can't give you guys a lift, pretty sure I have been in touch with most by PM or phone. Most likely won't have a leave pass by the time of the swap, if I do I might get the wife to drop me off for a couple of hours early in the day. Well before the crash tackles and other nocturnal shenanigans begin. I believe that THIS QLD SWAP  is shaping up to be the best ever and I'm really pissed that illness has gotten in the way this time, still, knowing Queenslanders it will be bigger and better in the future, so I'll have another chance. I don't believe that any impromptu swap held anywhere in the world could top the offerings to be experienced at annual QLD Swaps. Last year I counted 17 Kegs of contributed beer on offer in Sqyres bar room, let alone what was on tap behind the bar. Sorry I can't help out with lifts etc.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## bconnery

Screwtop said:


> Well due to unforseen circumstances, the plan has turned to shit and I can't give you guys a lift, pretty sure I have been in touch with most by PM or phone. Most likely won't have a leave pass by the time of the swap, if I do I might get the wife to drop me off for a couple of hours early in the day. Well before the crash tackles and other nocturnal shenanigans begin. I believe that THIS QLD SWAP  is shaping up to be the best ever and I'm really pissed that illness has gotten in the way this time, still, knowing Queenslanders it will be bigger and better in the future, so I'll have another chance. I don't believe that any impromptu swap held anywhere in the world could top the offerings to be experienced at annual QLD Swaps. Last year I counted 17 Kegs of contributed beer on offer in Sqyres bar room, let alone what was on tap behind the bar. Sorry I can't help out with lifts etc.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy


Screwy that sucks, if for no other reason that I know you wouldn't be missing this if the reason was fairly bad...
You will be missed!

I had some beers I was saving especially for you to try!


----------



## sqyre

Screwtop said:


> Well due to unforseen circumstances, the plan has turned to shit and I can't give you guys a lift, pretty sure I have been in touch with most by PM or phone. Most likely won't have a leave pass by the time of the swap, if I do I might get the wife to drop me off for a couple of hours early in the day. Well before the crash tackles and other nocturnal shenanigans begin. I believe that THIS QLD SWAP is shaping up to be the best ever and I'm really pissed that illness has gotten in the way this time, still, knowing Queenslanders it will be bigger and better in the future, so I'll have another chance. I don't believe that any impromptu swap held anywhere in the world could top the offerings to be experienced at annual QLD Swaps. Last year I counted 17 Kegs of contributed beer on offer in Sqyres bar room, let alone what was on tap behind the bar. Sorry I can't help out with lifts etc.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy



Thats cool Mike i'm sure we work something out for the lifts... Just take it easy and get yourself Well for next years Swap..  
We might need to put " who needs a ride" list in the Main swap List...

see how we go first...
So is anyone stuck for a lift?

Sqyre..


----------



## Screwtop

bconnery said:


> Screwy that sucks, if for no other reason that I know you wouldn't be missing this if the reason was fairly bad...
> You will be missed!
> 
> I had some beers I was saving especially for you to try!




Always look forward to your little surprises Ben, :icon_drool2: next time

Screwy


----------



## Bribie G

Pencil in myself and Tidal Pete for any airport pickup. Now I am a kegger I'll brew a Yorkie and bring it down.


----------



## TidalPete

BribieG said:


> Pencil in myself and Tidal Pete for any airport pickup. Now I am a kegger I'll brew a Yorkie and bring it down.



Still not too sure if I'm going yet Bribie but will let you know ASAP :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## chappo1970

Sorry here you can't make it Screwy. Hope everything is on the mend. Sure will miss your company.



sqyre said:


> ...So is anyone stuck for a lift?...



Yeah Brucie! Can you pick me up on your way back from the corner shop LOL! :lol: 


Seriously though there are a few "out of towners" coming so if anyone wants a bed over that weekend or just a place to leave the car and junk I am happy to do so. Be on a first in best dressed basis. I live about say 10-15mins from Sqyre Manor (especially if Bruce is driving). PM me if your interested?

Chap Chap


----------



## Sully

Chappo said:


> Sorry here you can't make it Screwy. Hope everything is on the mend. Sure will miss your company.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Brucie! Can you pick me up on your way back from the corner shop LOL! :lol:
> 
> 
> Seriously though there are a few "out of towners" coming so if anyone wants a bed over that weekend or just a place to leave the car and junk I am happy to do so. Be on a first in best dressed basis. I live about say 10-15mins from Sqyre Manor (especially if Bruce is driving). PM me if your interested?
> 
> Chap Chap




Yeah, Chap Chap is always looking for new victims...


----------



## sqyre

Chappo said:


> I live about say 10-15mins from Sqyre Manor (especially if Bruce is driving). PM me if your interested?
> 
> Chap Chap



I'd say more like 25-30 minutes... You dont want to be speeding on the road from yours to mine...
It's a haven for speed camera's all the way... :huh: 

Sqyre...


----------



## bonj

Chappo said:


> ... if anyone wants a bed over that weekend or just a place to leave the car and junk I am happy to do so.



I'm looking for somewhere to park my junk h34r:


----------



## sqyre

Bonj said:


> I'm looking for somewhere to park my junk h34r:



ewwwwwwww....


----------



## sqyre

Hey does anyone have any connections to butchers or Meat wholesalers???
I'm interested to see how cheap i can get say... 30 kgs of Baby Back Ribs... 
you know the American style ribs..





Here is why i'm asking....*CLICK HERE*http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=36686&hl=

Sqyre..


----------



## chappo1970

Bruce,

I'll do some hunting for a better bargain. I've rang Big Gun at Underwood they could do a whole pig for $6.99kg a pig is roughly 30kg so about $210 and the ribs baby backs @ $14.99kg so $449. So in total works out to be $14.02 per head if we have 47 show up. The rest could easily be catered for the remaining $16 per head.

Chap Chap


----------



## Sully

sqyre said:


> Hey does anyone have any connections to butchers or Meat wholesalers???
> I'm interested to see how cheap i can get say... 30 kgs of Baby Back Ribs...
> you know the American style ribs..
> View attachment 30698
> 
> 
> 
> Here is why i'm asking....<B>CLICK HERE
> 
> Sqyre..



DROOOOL





Leave it with me Sqyre, I have a Jetskiing mate that is a Butcher.


----------



## chappo1970

Sully said:


> DROOOOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave it with me Sqyre, I have a Jetskiing mate that is a Butcher.



While you're at it see if can do either a suckling pig or a whole season lamb? :icon_drool2: 

Oh man stuff the veggies 'n stuff lets have a smoked meat fest? Pig, Lamb, Beef, Chicken, Duck, Sausages...Wash it all done with some nice Pils, Lagers, Oktoberfests, Vienna's etc

I think I just had a man accident in my shorts? :wub: 

Chap Chap out to get new shorts....


----------



## scoundrel

mmmmm smoked duck.

opps i need a new pair of strides.
getting my case swap beer on this weekend.
as well as a nice little butterscotch lager for chap, might just use the coles brand lager tin? wat do you reckon chap chap? with a nice big whack of veggie might in it for good mesure?


----------



## clean brewer

sqyre said:


> Hey does anyone have any connections to butchers or Meat wholesalers???
> I'm interested to see how cheap i can get say... 30 kgs of Baby Back Ribs...
> you know the American style ribs..
> View attachment 30698
> 
> 
> 
> Here is why i'm asking....*CLICK HERE*
> 
> Sqyre..



Ill ask along with the Pig, my wholesaler is in Brisbane also.....  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## chappo1970

scoundrelrogue said:


> mmmmm smoked duck.
> 
> opps i need a new pair of strides.
> getting my case swap beer on this weekend.
> as well as a nice little butterscotch lager for chap, might just use the coles brand lager tin? wat do you reckon chap chap? with a nice big whack of veggie might in it for good mesure?



Why not? 

Could only be an improvement on one of your brews! h34r:


----------



## winkle

sqyre said:


> Hey does anyone have any connections to butchers or Meat wholesalers???
> I'm interested to see how cheap i can get say... 30 kgs of Baby Back Ribs...
> you know the American style ribs..
> View attachment 30698
> 
> 
> 
> Here is why i'm asking....*CLICK HERE*http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=36686&hl=
> 
> Sqyre..



Note to self - wear a black t-shirt or add a bib :icon_drool2: .


----------



## scoundrel

yeah it was an idea i got from one of inciders posts just minus the man goo. h34r:


----------



## sqyre

Thanks Sully and CB, :super: 
hopefully you guys can find some cheaper Pork...

Sqyre...


----------



## hayden

wow have been away from the site for a little while. 

mmm cheap pork good idea.


----------



## sqyre

half-fix said:


> wow have been away from the site for a little while.
> 
> mmm cheap pork good idea.



Cheaper Prime Pork..
Preferably not the stuff with the green tinge... :icon_vomit: 

Sqyre... <_<


----------



## hayden

yeah thats reserved for a special occasion like chappos toilet.


----------



## staggalee

speaking of cheap pork........I spent a couple of hundred dollars 2 years ago on sausage making gear. pork shoulder was av. $1.99 kg.
Now it`s cheaper to buy good snags than to make em  

stagga.


----------



## hayden

oh that'd be cool to do for a day or so. i only have an ancient mincer which i have yet to use


----------



## chappo1970

Bonj said:


> I'm looking for somewhere to park my junk h34r:




No worries I'll book you with InCider then... half 8 ok? Or would you prefer 9 and a little less coherent?


----------



## lczaban

Seeing as though no-one has actually committed to picking BYB up from the airport atm, I may as well put my hand up to him a fellow Adelaide Hills/Barossa boy through to the swap. I'll PM both Sqyre and BYB to make sure that other arrangements haven't been made already, and that BYB is still making the big journey up from the old town...

I have also decided what my brew for the swap will be - Powderkeg Ginger Beer! Ohhh yyyeeeaaaahhhhh! :icon_drool2: :beerbang:


----------



## winkle

GravityGuru said:


> (snip)
> I have also decided what my brew for the swap will be - Powderkeg Ginger Beer! Ohhh yyyeeeaaaahhhhh! :icon_drool2: :beerbang:



Hey, nice! :icon_cheers: 
Looks like my entry will be the Triple from my brewday on the 26th (or that lethal dark Xmas ale).


----------



## hayden

ooh adelaide boy coming up


----------



## clean brewer

sqyre said:


> Firstly... i'm gunna have to work out what the cover charge is...
> I'm thinking $30 this year as i know i wont be able to get a Pig as cheap as last year...They have like doubled in price..
> I got last years 35kg whole pig for $5.85 a kg... and the Butcher lost like 50c a kg because he didnt read his Pork chart properly.. "Quotes a Quote"
> 
> The last few years we have almost broken even with $25..if it wasn't Vet bills for the Chooks and Goats.. (thats you Sean)
> 
> Lets make it $30 this year and will invest it into the usuall requirements of Nibblies, Pig, Seafood and Breakfast...and shit Paper...
> Unfortunatly i only have 1 spit... but i hope to have mastered my Yank-style Woodfired Slow Cooker by then..
> 
> All in favor say "eye"... especially you Campbell...
> 
> Sqyre...
> 
> P.s.- if there are any Hog farmers out there that have a spare 35kg suckling Pig they can sell me cheap.. PM me...
> (i'd love to see that riding shotgun on the trip here.. )






Chappo said:


> Bruce,
> 
> I'll do some hunting for a better bargain. I've rang Big Gun at Underwood they could do a whole pig for $6.99kg a pig is roughly 30kg so about $210 and the ribs baby backs @ $14.99kg so $449. So in total works out to be $14.02 per head if we have 47 show up. The rest could easily be catered for the remaining $16 per head.
> 
> Chap Chap



Hey Guys,

Just got some prices from one of my Suppliers and they can do Whole Suckling Pig(25-30kg) for $13.60kg and USA Pork Back Ribs for $14.20kg....  

Just be aware that a Suckling :icon_drool2: is a little different to a porker.....

Ill make some other enquiries also...

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

GravityGuru said:


> Seeing as though no-one has actually committed to picking BYB up from the airport atm, I may as well put my hand up to him a fellow Adelaide Hills/Barossa boy through to the swap. I'll PM both Sqyre and BYB to make sure that other arrangements haven't been made already, and that BYB is still making the big journey up from the old town...
> 
> I have also decided what my brew for the swap will be - Powderkeg Ginger Beer! Ohhh yyyeeeaaaahhhhh! :icon_drool2: :beerbang:




PM SENT.

BYB


----------



## sqyre

clean brewer said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just got some prices from one of my Suppliers and they can do Whole Suckling Pig(25-30kg) for $13.60kg and USA Pork Back Ribs for $14.20kg....
> 
> Just be aware that a Suckling :icon_drool2: is a little different to a porker.....
> 
> Ill make some other enquiries also...
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



I'm not 100% sure what the difference is between a suckling and a porker but most years i have been able to carve the pig with a spoon..(seriously)
unless it tastes different... i cant see us getting much Bang for our Buck..
But thanks for chasing it up CB...

I asked the local butcher about a 30-35kg spit pig and he (once bitten twice shy) said about $8 per kg...But i'm sure he can find a better price..
Plus i want to keep it fairly local for easy pick up... I will see if i can start a price war with local Butchers and maybe give the abatoirs down the road a call...
I think the Baby Back Ribs are gunna be the biggest pain in the arse... Big Dollars for 50% bone...
Might just have to keep an eye out for something else we can chuck in the smoker...

Sqyre...


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> Hey, nice! :icon_cheers:
> Looks like my entry will be the Triple from my brewday on the 26th (or that lethal dark Xmas ale).



I'm looking forward to this Xmas Christmas Case to dump all my unwanteds into the one keg for you all to guzzle when you're too pissed to realise what crap you're drinking.
I've been saving the sad results of my experiemential brews for months in the chance that I would be able to rock up to Brucies to clean up the environment in a non toxic way & now I can. :super: 
See you in November suckers especially you Stu. Who says i need a shotgun? :lol: 
I reckon I'll be able to count the Born And Breds on the fingers of one hand more's the pity.  

TP


----------



## sqyre

Welcome aboard Pete... :super:


----------



## scoundrel

ill give the butchers where i used to work a call tomorrow about the ribs, about how many kilos are you after? the more i order the cheaper it'll be i suspect.


----------



## PistolPatch

*Screwtop:* The rook rang me today and told me of your woes. I can't believe we are travelling all these miles and you won't be there. HTFU! Seriously though, we're thinking of you :icon_cheers: Take it easy eh?

*TidalPete:* Shit, that is the longest post I have seen from you Pete! As for cleaning up the environment in a non-toxic way, I hope you know that you have been banned from sleeping inside the Sqyre's house. In fact, I think a 10 metre AFO (Anti-Farting-Order) has been put out on you  

*Lifts from the Gold Coast:* I'll be giving the rook a lift from the Gold Coast. If anyone else needs one, let me know.

*Sleeping Arrangements:* The rook asked me about sleeping arrangements and I couldn't give him an answer. I always sleep in the van or with Mrs Sqyre. I won't have the van this year so God bless Mrs Sqyre!

Anyone got a pillow, a sleeping bag or a wife for the rook? What should he do???


----------



## sqyre

PistolPatch said:


> *Lifts from the Gold Coast:* I'll be giving the rook a lift from the Gold Coast. If anyone else needs one, let me know.



Back Yard Brewer was looking at catching a flight to Cooly airport but i thought he would have more chance of getting a lift from brissy..
didn't relise you were coming from the Gold Coast Pat...
Not sure if he has booked his flights yet or not..

Perhaps BYB can PM you and work something out? or vica verca?

Sqyre..


----------



## Bribie G

Bonj said:


> I'm looking for somewhere to park my junk h34r:



Perfect, Chappo backs onto the river


----------



## Sully

Sqyre,

I have been in touch with my Butcher mate and the he can get a Pig for about $8.00/kg for a 30kg'er, the short of it is he is a small butcher and cannot get the same pricing as the wholesalers. Baby Back Ribs he will do for $13.50 a kg which is wholesale price he sells to the Pizza Shops. He mentioned try Warburtons Meats at Carseldine.

Warburtons' Discount Family Butchers
41 Graham Rd
Carseldine QLD 4034
(07) 3263 5992‎

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

sqyre said:


> Back Yard Brewer was looking at catching a flight to Cooly airport but i thought he would have more chance of getting a lift from brissy..
> didn't relise you were coming from the Gold Coast Pat...
> Not sure if he has booked his flights yet or not..
> 
> Perhaps BYB can PM you and work something out? or vica verca?
> 
> Sqyre..




Done that early hours this morning.

BYB


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

BackYardBrewer flies in to Coolongatta


----------



## hayden

that looks... alittle... high tech doesn't it where's the GIANT rubber band?


----------



## scoundrel

$6.99 a kg is the price i was quoted for about 25 kg spare ribs at zone fresh where i used to work.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

OK, 

Things seem to be coming together, with a little help from the wild west (Pat) and a little Qld hospitality I should be able to bum rides from Brissy airport and then back to Cooly. I like being organised when traveling to far places so this backpacking experience could be interesting. Have never really winged it like this before  

Back Yard Brewer


----------



## sqyre

scoundrelrogue said:


> $6.99 a kg is the price i was quoted for about 25 kg spare ribs at zone fresh where i used to work.




Top Stuff scoundrelrogue!!!! :super: 
Thats the kinda price i was hoping for...

How long can you get them at the price?... might be worth investing in some now..
Hell i might even get some for myself.... :icon_cheers: 

They are the American style spare ribs arn't they?? Not the usual sliced small things most butchers stock...?
It suprising how many Butchers dont even know what they are when you ring around...

Sqyre... :icon_cheers:


----------



## sqyre

Back Yard Brewer said:


> OK,
> 
> Things seem to be coming together, with a little help from the wild west (Pat) and a little Qld hospitality I should be able to bum rides from Brissy airport and then back to Cooly. I like being organised when traveling to far places so this backpacking experience could be interesting. Have never really winged it like this before
> 
> Back Yard Brewer



Dont worry mate, we wil look after ya...
You will get here fine... and home again.. probably not quite as fine as you came though... :icon_drunk: 

Sqyre


----------



## winkle

scoundrelrogue said:


> $6.99 a kg is the price i was quoted for about 25 kg spare ribs at zone fresh where i used to work.



That is a freakin awesome price - used to get ribs for that at Chinatown Mall in the valley 10 years ago before 
'American cut ribs' suddenly became popular. Great in the weber.


----------



## scoundrel

yep there the american pork ribs, the only reason i got that price is because they were pissed off with head office for getting rid of me (they replaced me with a 15 yr old dropout who knew **** all about anything) ill be heading in to see them any way tomorrow on my way back from town before i hit the LHBS. need to catch up with one of the brewers there any way.


----------



## Sully

I dropped in at the discount Butcher up at Caboolture yesterday and he wanted $12.00kg for the pig. I told him we had a quote for around $8 and he said he couldn't even buy it that cheap.

He made the suggestion though of a few pork legs or loin. Be easier to get them for around the $6.00 - $7.00 kg and less waste.


----------



## chappo1970

All this talk of pork is making me feel... well... let just say I'll be giving SWMBO a tap on the shoulder tonight! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Scruffy

Chappo said:


> All this talk of pork is making me feel... well... let just say I'll be giving SWMBO a tap on the shoulder tonight! :icon_chickcheers:



You do plumbing as well?


----------



## chappo1970

Scruffy said:


> You do plumbing as well?




ROFL! :lol: 

Yes you could say that? :unsure: 

(silly Poms never get Aussie-isms h34r: )


----------



## Scruffy

Well, we do have little humour left in Blighty ATM.

But I got the tap joke (maybe it's my age - the missus would call that a 'dad' joke) - maybe I should be your straight man...


----------



## Bribie G

Yes we do but it's the mutton that gets us going.

IGA regularly have pork legs on special for as low as $5 a kilo. If Sqyre has a chest freezer ?


----------



## chappo1970

Scruffy said:


> ...But I got the tap joke (maybe it's my age - the missus would call that a 'dad' joke)...



_sure_ you did... snicker...snicker...

What happened ever happened to clever british humour? Seems more slap stick Americana these days.


----------



## Ross

scoundrelrogue said:


> $6.99 a kg is the price i was quoted for about 25 kg spare ribs at zone fresh where i used to work.




Wow!!! Fantastic price - Can we start a bulk buy thread, I'd take 5kg. :icon_drool2: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle

Ross said:


> Wow!!! Fantastic price - Can we start a bulk buy thread, I'd take 5kg. :icon_drool2:
> 
> Cheers Ross



+1
100kg the cut-off point?


----------



## sqyre

scoundrelrogue said:


> yep there the american pork ribs, the only reason i got that price is because they were pissed off with head office for getting rid of me (they replaced me with a 15 yr old dropout who knew **** all about anything) ill be heading in to see them any way tomorrow on my way back from town before i hit the LHBS. need to catch up with one of the brewers there any way.




Sounds good Mate!!!
I assume they come in boxes of 10kg or something?? I used to buy frozen 10kg boxes of ribs years ago.. back when they were like $2 a kilo..
and find out how much you can get..
Might be worth stocking up now for the swap...at that price i reckon maybe 40kg's for the swap that gives us approx 20kg meat... although i may need to build another smoker before then.. :unsure: 

and like Ross said a Bulkbuy might be the go too... I know i'd be happy to take 20kg's for myself..

Lets us know how you go SR..

Cheers Brucey.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## TidalPete

Ross said:


> Wow!!! Fantastic price - Can we start a bulk buy thread, I'd take 5kg. :icon_drool2:
> 
> Cheers Ross



I'd be interested in a few kilos too if a bulk buy was to happen? :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## clean brewer

Ok Guys and Sqyre, got some more prices on the Whole Pig,

*Whole Pig (Roasting) 30-35kg @ $9.70/kg
**Whole Pig (Roasting) 35-40kg @ $8.40/kg**
Whole Pig Over 40kg @ $7.30/kg


*Only need 4 days lead time and they are sold with there head on......

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## sqyre

clean brewer said:


> Ok Guys and Sqyre, got some more prices on the Whole Pig,
> 
> *Whole Pig (Roasting) 30-35kg @ $9.70/kg
> **Whole Pig (Roasting) 35-40kg @ $8.40/kg**
> Whole Pig Over 40kg @ $7.30/kg
> 
> 
> *Only need 4 days lead time and they are sold with there head on......
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



Cool thanks CB...

Everyone hangon to your contact numbers and quotes for the PIG as we still have 8 weeks untill the swap...
so i will need to order about 1-2weeks out for pickup the day before.. once we have confirmed numbers...

The Ribs on the other hand we can freeze and keep untill then.. i have a chest freezer here that isn't doing much and we can load that up...

Thanks for the help guys i really appreciate it..

We should start a thread in "Brew Food" for places to buy good quality / Bargain BBQing supplies.. 
along with any weekly specials we know of..  

Cheers Sqyre..


----------



## hayden

BribieG said:


> Yes we do but it's the mutton that gets us going.
> 
> IGA regularly have pork legs on special for as low as $5 a kilo. If Sqyre has a chest freezer ?



thats the Cornett's IGA bongaree isnt it BribieG ?

either or all sounds good and pork os pork.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

Ok,

Airfares all booked, transfers from airport arranged (a big thanks to GravityGuru and Pat), wife has given me a leave pass (I HAVE A WIFE THAT UNDERSTANDS) all I need is good weather and no delayed flights. Looking forward to the event.


BYB


----------



## sqyre

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Ok,
> 
> Airfares all booked, transfers from airport arranged (a big thanks to GravityGuru and Pat), wife has given me a leave pass (I HAVE A WIFE THAT UNDERSTANDS) all I need is good weather and no delayed flights. Looking forward to the event.
> 
> 
> BYB




Top stuff BYB... :super: 

Sqyre..


----------



## browndog

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Ok,
> 
> Airfares all booked, transfers from airport arranged (a big thanks to GravityGuru and Pat), wife has given me a leave pass (I HAVE A WIFE THAT UNDERSTANDS) all I need is good weather and no delayed flights. Looking forward to the event.
> 
> 
> BYB



Glad to have you onboard BYB, you will have a ball. Now what about Pumpy, Franko and Hogan.........


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Interstaters will outnumber the QLD Crew


----------



## browndog

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Interstaters will outnumber the QLD Crew



ha.. you are one of the QLD crew Stu


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

clean brewer said:


> Ok Guys and Sqyre, got some more prices on the Whole Pig,
> 
> *Whole Pig (Roasting) 30-35kg @ $9.70/kg
> **Whole Pig (Roasting) 35-40kg @ $8.40/kg**
> Whole Pig Over 40kg @ $7.30/kg
> 
> 
> *Only need 4 days lead time and they are sold with there head on......
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



Looking at the amount of people coming, we are going to need a 40kg+ pig :super:


----------



## clean brewer

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Looking at the amount of people coming, we are going to need a 40kg+ pig :super:



And a Chainsaw to carve it...... :beerbang: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Scruffy

clean brewer said:


> And a Chainsaw to carve it...... :beerbang:
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



And safety rails?


----------



## scoundrel

sqyre said:


> Sounds good Mate!!!
> I assume they come in boxes of 10kg or something?? I used to buy frozen 10kg boxes of ribs years ago.. back when they were like $2 a kilo..
> and find out how much you can get..
> Might be worth stocking up now for the swap...at that price i reckon maybe 40kg's for the swap that gives us approx 20kg meat... although i may need to build another smoker before then.. :unsure:
> 
> and like Ross said a Bulkbuy might be the go too... I know i'd be happy to take 20kg's for myself..
> 
> Lets us know how you go SR..
> 
> Cheers Brucey.. :icon_cheers:



so your after 40 kg for swap, i give them a call on Sunday/monday to place to order, then ill set up a bulk buy thread after that( ill drop the big hint that there'll be shit loads more to come when i ring the butcher) just throw me your contact number in a pm and we can sort out how to get this stuff to you.

cheers SR


----------



## sqyre

scoundrelrogue said:


> so your after 40 kg for swap, i give them a call on Sunday/monday to place to order, then ill set up a bulk buy thread after that( ill drop the big hint that there'll be shit loads more to come when i ring the butcher) just throw me your contact number in a pm and we can sort out how to get this stuff to you.
> 
> cheers SR




Hangon SR... we might have to think about this a minute as we may have a few small issues...

1. how many Ribs can i cook in the smoker at once??? Dealing with a Spit Pig and a smoker where half the Ribs are Burnt and the other half Raw doesn't appeal to me...
I might need to grab 5kg myself and do a trial to get an idea what fits in it, how long do they take, and the smoker will need to be adjusted for even heat distribution...I can do this with some cheap snags and a few temp gauges... but i still need to know how many ribs can evenly fit.. No point buying 40kg when i can only cook 10 kg.. Unless of course i build the Smokers big brother before then... :huh: 

2. I'm gunna have to fork out $280 out of my own pocket to cover the cost which i dont mind.. but i just may not have it... The answer to this maybe to start excepting the cover charge payments...


If we can wait a week or so, or at least just get a small amount for a trial... I think that would be a good idea.. better safe than sorry..

I might see if Chappo still wants to come and put his sausage in my smoker...  


Sqyre...


----------



## winkle

> I might see if Chappo still wants to come and put his sausage in my smoker



as the actress said to the bishop. (bom bom)

I'd see the ribs as a extra rather than the main meal Sqyre, but I'll be happy to come around and help you experiment with ribs and internal heat gradients in the smoker. Special price for advanced bookings perhaps? Maybe get a few people to help organise the food via email, catering for 40+ can be a PITA as I well know. Just a few hungover thoughts. 
Can't have the QLD Swap thread going off topic and talking about beer now can we.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Sqyre

Will you need any wood...I can supply heaps of Ironbark if you need any


----------



## daemon

sqyre said:


> 2. I'm gunna have to fork out $280 out of my own pocket to cover the cost which i dont mind.. but i just may not have it... The answer to this maybe to start excepting the cover charge payments...


You shouldn't have to be out of pocket just because your organising things, I'm sure most of us will be able to pay ASAP. Just send through your bank account details and I'll get SWMBO to transfer it tonight.

Looking forward to the swap, it'll be right after two weeks of courses and exams (financial and contracting, ergh) so a few beers will go down a treat


----------



## Bribie G

Scruffy and I are wondering what the Vegan menu will consist of.


Edit. If you have time why not add a 'paid' list to the article, PM everybody with your bank details. If anyone then drops out stiff.


----------



## winkle

Stu usually brings a organic carrot for Zizzle, I'm sure he can bring a few more.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Yes..I will be bring home grown COS lettuce, carrots, and whatever else is in the garden...  as per previous years


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

BribieG said:


> Scruffy and I are wondering what the Vegan menu will consist of.




Vegans eat PIG


----------



## sqyre

winkle said:


> as the actress said to the bishop. (bom bom)
> 
> I'd see the ribs as a extra rather than the main meal Sqyre, but I'll be happy to come around and help you experiment with ribs and internal heat gradients in the smoker. Special price for advanced bookings perhaps? Maybe get a few people to help organise the food via email, catering for 40+ can be a PITA as I well know. Just a few hungover thoughts.
> Can't have the QLD Swap thread going off topic and talking about beer now can we.




Perry, i was hoping to balance out the Pig a bit as the Pig gets bigger each year it also get more difficult to cook in the alloted time...
i already have to have the fire started by about 4 am to get the coals right to start cooking at 5.30ish...
I'm not real keen on getting up at 2am to tend to a fire..
Last year was a 37kg Pig and it was a pain to cook.. really had crank the heat up towards the end not to mention the spit was struggling...
I would prefer to drop back to a 25-30kg Pig and replace part of it with something else ie - ribs or similar..

Plus if i am going to be operating 2 cookers at once i want to make them both relatively "easy" to maintain...

The other option i thought of to give a bit more variety than Pork products was Wood Smoked Pizzas... 
in theory i could cook about 6-8 at a time and they only take about 20-30 minutes per batch.. and work out alot cheaper and a lot easier than Ribs..
(and they are frigin NICE!!!)

I suppose i could cook a load of ribs say 10kg during the arvo (takes about 4 hours) then once they come out have say a dozen or so Pizzas ready to go in...
More variety, caters to anyone who doesn't Dig on Swine.. 
Be nice have a choice of Pig, Ribs, Pizza, with a Pile of Potato Bake, Gravey and it his honour.. The Zizzle Salad..
Not to mention a pot of Chili-con-carne or something would be a nice offset...

Hmmmm.. i'm kinda liking this idea..

What do you guys reckon???

Sqyre.. :huh:


----------



## PistolPatch

Daemon said:


> You shouldn't have to be out of pocket just because your organising things, I'm sure most of us will be able to pay ASAP. Just send through your bank account details...



+1


----------



## winkle

sqyre said:


> The other option i thought of to give a bit more variety than Pork products was Wood Smoked Pizzas...
> in theory i could cook about 6-8 at a time and they only take about 20-30 minutes per batch.. and work out alot cheaper and a lot easier than Ribs..
> (and they are frigin NICE!!!)
> 
> I suppose i could cook a load of ribs say 10kg during the arvo (takes about 4 hours) then once they come out have say a dozen or so Pizzas ready to go in...
> More variety, caters to anyone who doesn't Dig on Swine..
> Be nice have a choice of Pig, Ribs, Pizza, with a Pile of Potato Bake, Gravey and it his honour.. The Zizzle Salad..
> Not to mention a pot of Chili-con-carne or something would be a nice offset...
> 
> Hmmmm.. i'm kinda liking this idea..
> 
> What do you guys reckon???
> 
> Sqyre.. :huh:



Hmmm, maybe trickle feed us pizzas early-ish and you won't need a big pig or loads of ribs (less work = more time for drinkin)


----------



## TidalPete

sqyre said:


> Perry, i was hoping to balance out the Pig a bit as the Pig gets bigger each year it also get more difficult to cook in the alloted time...
> i already have to have the fire started by about 4 am to get the coals right to start cooking at 5.30ish...
> I'm not real keen on getting up at 2am to tend to a fire..
> Last year was a 37kg Pig and it was a pain to cook.. really had crank the heat up towards the end not to mention the spit was struggling...
> I would prefer to drop back to a 25-30kg Pig and replace part of it with something else ie - ribs or similar..
> 
> Plus if i am going to be operating 2 cookers at once i want to make them both relatively "easy" to maintain...
> 
> The other option i thought of to give a bit more variety than Pork products was Wood Smoked Pizzas...
> in theory i could cook about 6-8 at a time and they only take about 20-30 minutes per batch.. and work out alot cheaper and a lot easier than Ribs..
> (and they are frigin NICE!!!)
> 
> I suppose i could cook a load of ribs say 10kg during the arvo (takes about 4 hours) then once they come out have say a dozen or so Pizzas ready to go in...
> More variety, caters to anyone who doesn't Dig on Swine..
> Be nice have a choice of Pig, Ribs, Pizza, with a Pile of Potato Bake, Gravey and it his honour.. The Zizzle Salad..
> Not to mention a pot of Chili-con-carne or something would be a nice offset...
> 
> Hmmmm.. i'm kinda liking this idea..
> 
> What do you guys reckon???
> 
> Sqyre.. :huh:



I reckon you're spot on there Brucie. You do a such great job organising this every year that it's starting to look bigger than Ben Hur & I for one think the above idea is great. You're meant to enjoy the swap too, not be running around at all hours wearing yourself down to a frazzle to keep the masses happy. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

sqyre said:


> Perry, i was hoping to balance out the Pig a bit as the Pig gets bigger each year it also get more difficult to cook in the alloted time...
> i already have to have the fire started by about 4 am to get the coals right to start cooking at 5.30ish...
> I'm not real keen on getting up at 2am to tend to a fire..
> Last year was a 37kg Pig and it was a pain to cook.. really had crank the heat up towards the end not to mention the spit was struggling...
> I would prefer to drop back to a 25-30kg Pig and replace part of it with something else ie - ribs or similar..
> 
> Plus if i am going to be operating 2 cookers at once i want to make them both relatively "easy" to maintain...
> 
> The other option i thought of to give a bit more variety than Pork products was Wood Smoked Pizzas...
> in theory i could cook about 6-8 at a time and they only take about 20-30 minutes per batch.. and work out alot cheaper and a lot easier than Ribs..
> (and they are frigin NICE!!!)
> 
> I suppose i could cook a load of ribs say 10kg during the arvo (takes about 4 hours) then once they come out have say a dozen or so Pizzas ready to go in...
> More variety, caters to anyone who doesn't Dig on Swine..
> Be nice have a choice of Pig, Ribs, Pizza, with a Pile of Potato Bake, Gravey and it his honour.. The Zizzle Salad..
> Not to mention a pot of Chili-con-carne or something would be a nice offset...
> 
> Hmmmm.. i'm kinda liking this idea..
> 
> What do you guys reckon???
> 
> Sqyre.. :huh:




Although not on the same scale, I have hosted a swap before. A lot of friggin work. Do you have any hired guns to lend a hand. Sounds like a lot of work on your behalf. Will you actually get time to enjoy as well?

BYB


----------



## sqyre

Daemon said:


> You shouldn't have to be out of pocket just because your organising things, I'm sure most of us will be able to pay ASAP. Just send through your bank account details and I'll get SWMBO to transfer it tonight.




Looks like most Guys are happy to throw money into the pot early.. thats cool thanks guys :super: 
But i really need to work out how I am doing the food first...
Renae has gone up to the Butchers to get some ribs so i can work out how much i can fit comfortably in the smoker...
Like isad no point buying 40kg if i can only do 10kg comfortably.. 
If thats the case we wont need take any money from anyone just yet...

So in a nutshell i'm looking at-
25-30kg Spit Pig
1 Batch of Ribs.. (whatever fits in the smoker)
say 16 Wood smoked pizzas.. More is easy...
And say 10-15 kg's of Prawns (probably more depending what funds are left... I'm hoping Ned can bring some .  ).

I reckon that with all the other chips ,dips, sausages, cheeses, Pickled sheeps Vaginas, etc.. there should be enough to satisfy say 50 people..

Sqyre...


----------



## winkle

> Pickled sheeps Vaginas


Self saucing h34r: 
Looks sensible, you just need a semi-non drinker to help (ie do all the work).
I think Stu was bringing oysters as well mate.


----------



## sqyre

I deleted my last Post about the Cheap Ribs...
He quoted a 10kg box...

All good...

Has anyone ever had Sow ribs???

Sqyre..


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

sqyre said:


> So in a nutshell i'm looking at-
> 25-30kg Spit Pig
> 1 Batch of Ribs.. (whatever fits in the smoker)
> say 16 Wood smoked pizzas.. More is easy...
> And say 10-15 kg's of Prawns (probably more depending what funds are left... I'm hoping Ned can bring some .  ).
> Pickled sheeps Vaginas ( More commenly known as Pickled Twats )
> 
> Sqyre...




Looks like a good line up buddy ,, I agree on the pig size thing that sucker last year was a real barsted to hold while you stuffed your pole up its ass. I,m planning on the same as last year , come down wednessday, meet Renae on the hwy to unload  , out to chinchilla for a couple then see you and our family friday .. 

Cheers

edit my dyslexia


----------



## Gavo

FNQ Bunyip said:


> out to chinchilla for a couple then see you and our family friday ..



Watch out for them Chinchilla people. Strange bunch they are, can't even reverse angle park. We don't like them here in Miles.  

Gavo.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Watch out Gavo ,, keep your eyes open for the Getz in your driveway Thursday arvo mate ..


----------



## Gavo

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Watch out Gavo ,, keep your eyes open for the Getz in your driveway Thursday arvo mate ..



Not a problem, the taps are ready.

Gavo.


----------



## sqyre

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Sqyre
> 
> Will you need any wood...I can supply heaps of Ironbark if you need any




Sorry STU!! i musta missed your post...
I am going to need a load of firewood either way unless your going to rock up about 4am... or the night before..
Otherwise its probably not worth your trouble... 
Although the wood i get will probably someones shity old gum that fell over in the last storm..

Unless you want to bring a few small logs for the smoker???
That would be cool...

Sqyre..


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Maybe Woodhill should be changed to Baldhill , hahha


----------



## stillscottish

winkle said:


> Hmmm, maybe trickle feed us pizzas early-ish and you won't need a big pig or loads of ribs (less work = more time for drinkin)


...........................................................................there won't be so much collateral damage towards the end of the night. :wacko:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Prob wont get there untill mid day, as I will have to go and pick up the oysters first, unless I get them the night before and leave early, which should land me at Woodhill before 10am. Either way I will bring some Ironbark. Have you got a chainsaw..???


If you need help doing pizza,dough etc my hand is up. :super: 

Maybe if we share the food prep load, life will be a lot easier


----------



## sqyre

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Prob wont get there untill mid day, as I will have to go and pick up the oysters first, unless I get them the night before and leave early, which should land me at Woodhill before 10am. Either way I will bring some Ironbark. Have you got a chainsaw..???
> 
> 
> If you need help doing pizza,dough etc my hand is up. :super:
> 
> Maybe if we share the food prep load, life will be a lot easier




She's right Stu, leave your wood at home.. we will have plenty here..
As for the pizzas, i think Renae is looking at a few Pizza dough recipies to try..
Otherwise we use the Pocket bread from coles for the base.. it turns really crispy and nice..

Sqyre..


----------



## Sully

sqyre said:


> As for the pizzas, i think Renae is looking at a few Pizza dough recipies to try..






Scone Dough works well.


----------



## NickB

I've got a simple but tasty dough recipe Sqyre. PM if you want it.

Cheers


----------



## bonj

Pizza dough is really easy. 500g of flour will do 2 pizzas. My recipe is:

500g strong bread flour
2 level tsp salt
2 level tsp dry active yeast
2 tbsp olive oil
~350ml tepid water

I'm happy to help with the dough too if you'd like.


----------



## sqyre

Sorry boys... I had to do it... B) 









And may God have Mercy on my Soul... :blink: 

Sqyre...


----------



## Batz

You should only do the pig Bruce, let everyone bring a little something to add to the meal. It makes it an interesting feed and takes some of the pressure of you and Renae.

Batz


----------



## NickB

Bonj said:


> Pizza dough is really easy. 500g of flour will do 2 pizzas. My recipe is:
> 
> 500g strong bread flour
> 2 level tsp salt
> 2 level tsp dry active yeast
> 2 tbsp olive oil
> ~350ml tepid water
> 
> I'm happy to help with the dough too if you'd like.




Spot on Bonj! Almost exactly the same as mine, except I add 1tsp sugar as well 

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970

sqyre said:


> I might see if Chappo still wants to come and put his sausage in my smoker...
> 
> 
> Sqyre...



Any time Sqyre... anytime



Daemon said:


> You shouldn't have to be out of pocket just because your organising things, I'm sure most of us will be able to pay ASAP. Just send through your bank account details and I'll get SWMBO to transfer it tonight.



+1,000,000

Guys like a Bulk Buy lets just pay our way up front, yeah? Say end of November have yourself paided up and ready to play?

Bruce anything I can do to help just let me know mate. I picked up a whole trailer load of woof today from a mate and I am more than to turn around and pick up another load and drop it yours over the next few weekends. Just let me know how I can help, just deligate, I won't take any offence.

Plus how about a few of us turn up the few days before and help out? PM if your keen otherwise Bruce will say "She'll be righ, mate". Come on catering to 50 odd ain't a piece of cake is it?

Chappo


----------



## NickB

+1

Might not be able to make it to yours prior to the day, but if you need anything brought along to Winkle's Brewday etc let me know.

Cheers

PS: Chappo, think you mean October mate


----------



## chappo1970

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Yes October! NickB Ta! Sorry guys but you all kinda know I am somewhat mentally CHALLENGED! :huh: 

(Ta NickyB!)


----------



## staggalee

Bonj said:


> Pizza dough is really easy. 500g of flour will do 2 pizzas. My recipe is:
> 
> 500g strong bread flour
> 2 level tsp salt
> 2 level tsp dry active yeast
> 2 tbsp olive oil
> ~350ml tepid water
> 
> I'm happy to help with the dough too if you'd like.




What the **** is strong bread flour?
stagga.


----------



## chappo1970

Had wheatbix for breakfast... h34r: 

(high gluten content)


----------



## browndog

Brucie, those ribs look like heaven on a bone mate. I agree with TP's sentiments, about you doing too much to enjoy the swap, therefore I delegate Chappo to be your smoker attendant. Get him over and familiar with the smoker so he can look after it while you keep an eye on the pig and have some beers. I'm happy to be Chappo's offsider.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## staggalee

chappo, do you actually have some sort of a life apart from this forum??
The whole thing must get very boring for the missus???


not that there`s anything wrong with that

cheers anyway

stagga.


----------



## chappo1970

browndog said:


> ...I'm happy to be Chappo's offsider.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Let that be noted on the record!

Besides if you have a wee dram of your RIS :icon_drool2: BD, just to get us thru the stress of it all, yeah?... I'll be your biatch! XOXOXO (Hey trust me it worth selling your soul for!)


----------



## browndog

Chappo said:


> Let that be noted on the record!
> 
> Besides if you have a wee dram of your RIS :icon_drool2: BD, just to get us thru the stress of it all, yeah?... I'll be your biatch! XOXOXO (Hey trust me it worth selling your soul for!)



Chappo, I now have an American Barley wine that is just wooo............much better than the RIS 10.5% too, that will keep us going mate.


----------



## chappo1970

browndog said:


> Chappo, I now have an American Barley wine that is just wooo............much better than the RIS 10.5% too, that will keep us going mate.




Sweet talker :wub: BD BarleyWine :icon_drool2: 

Bet you say that to all the brewers?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

I think delegation of cooks is a good idea.

The last few swaps Sqyre was running ragged with the work load, and this year its going to be twice the size...

So it is only fair that we all pull our weight and pitch in with the prep work and cooking

This year I would like to see Sqyre actually sit down and have a few beers in the afternoon without having to worry about anything..

We owe it to him.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970

staggalee said:


> chappo, do you actually have some sort of a life apart from this forum??



Staggas if you had your nuts cut off what would you do? Stir maybe? :icon_cheers: 



Ducatiboy stu said:


> I think delegation of cooks is a good idea.
> 
> The last few swaps Sqyre was running ragged with the work load, and this year its going to be twice the size...
> 
> So it is only fair that we all pull our weight and pitch in with the prep work and cooking
> 
> This year I would like to see Sqyre actually sit down and have a few beers in the afternoon without having to worry about anything..
> 
> We owe it to him.. :icon_cheers:



Well said Stu! Gunna change the wiki to making alist of volunteer Mash Bitches for the day!


----------



## NickB

Ducatiboy stu said:


> This year I would like to see Sqyre actually sit down and have a few beers in the afternoon without having to worry about anything..



Indeed - if Bruce is not resting his pretty* arse by mid-morning, we're doing something wrong. Both Bruce and Renae need a damn good rest, and this swap is the place to give them that. I vote a mandatory arrival time of 10am, wherein each brewer not only gets their swap beer and kegs ready and gassed, but gets the breakfast (for us lazy buggers!), lunch, and Dinner sorted for the ensuing hoards.... The QLDers (and adopted QLDers among us, myself and Stu included!) should bring the whole shebang together, and not only celebrate great beers, but great Beer People#!



*Pretty according to InCider and his up-close-and-personal appraisal from the last few years.....

#Great Beer People include NickB, Chappo & Screwtop, but mainly Sqyre, & MrsSqyre(AKA Renae)


----------



## Bribie G

Isn't there a pizza place that will deliver out of Jimboomba or wherever for a reasonable bulk deal? We had pizza at the BABBs presentation night for about 50 guests and it hit the spot, would be a perfect foil to the excellence of the pork and balance out the ales and lagers nicely, as well as leaving mine host free to enjoy the evening without slaving away reinventing modern cuisine. My 2c, I'd be more than happy.


----------



## Scruffy

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I think delegation of cooks is a good idea.



Happy to help.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Scruffy

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Vegans eat PIG



Dude! Is that me on the left?


----------



## sqyre

I dont think i will have a problem with looking after the smoker and the pig... with the smaller pig and smoker properly Balanced now it will be cool..
Besides i like keeping active on the day.. if i sit down with a Beer its all over.. :lol: 
Looks like Renae has scored a Baby-sitter for the day so the stuff she will do will be easier.. Most of the tricky shit will be prepared the night before anyway...
We actually like organising everything, we see it as a challange and a bit of fun...

If guys wanna help thats cool, put your hand up and i will delegate jobs on the day... Dont worry i've been a Team Leader in a Steel Mill for 10 years, i know how to Slap Bitches around..  

Cheers Guys...

Sqyre..


----------



## clarkey7

sqyre said:


> i know how to Slap Bitches around..
> 
> Sqyre..


I can't wait :icon_cheers: 

PB


----------



## bonj

staggalee said:


> What the **** is strong bread flour?
> stagga.


Also known as Bakers Flour, or bread flour. It can be had at the supermarket in 1kg boxes or larger 5kg/10kg bags. The 1kg boxes work well as do the 5kg bags. Strong bread flour is made from harder wheats with higher gluten content. It is the gluten that makes the flour stronger. Weaker flour is what you want for cakes. Normal plain flour aims to be a compromise between the two, but I have had better success with bread by using the proper strong flour.


----------



## staggalee

God explanation, thanks.
I`d never heard of it before.

stagga.


----------



## Bribie G

staggalee said:


> God explanation, thanks.
> I`d never heard of it before.
> 
> stagga.



The supermarkets have introduced it widely, forget the brand (Anchor????). Until now major brands came in self raising and plain, but now it's further sub divided into "scone and cake flour" and "bread and pizza flour". Interesting because flour was in serious decline until recently but now with more people cooking at home once again...... halleluyia :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fatgodzilla

NickB said:


> The QLDers (and adopted QLDers among us, myself and Stu included!) should bring the whole shebang together, and not only celebrate great beers, but great Beer People#!




and let esteemed interstate visitors just get on and make fools of ourselves, as usual !!

Since Stu has the oysters covered, I will bring some smoked fish which needs no further cooking and is easy to eat later in the night, especially when we break out the rauchbier ! Don't swallow the bones though !


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Probably going to need 10 Doz oysters this time... :icon_drool2: 


Fresh local clarence river school prawns are $12kg :super: They dont come much better anyware in Oz


----------



## winkle

InCider are you bringing the late night snacks this year? My ar*ehole said 3 were too many last time  .


----------



## Screwtop

Bonj said:


> Pizza dough is really easy. 500g of flour will do 2 pizzas. My recipe is:
> 
> 500g strong bread flour
> 2 level tsp salt
> 2 level tsp dry active yeast
> 2 tbsp olive oil
> ~350ml tepid water
> 
> I'm happy to help with the dough too if you'd like.




From an old bakers perspective this is spot on. To be really pedantic the recipe is - for every Kg of flour by weight 2% salt 2% fat/oil 2% yeast (compressed yeast that is. 2% dry yeast will really get it hopping), well done Bonj :super: 


Screwy


----------



## Katherine

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Probably going to need 10 Doz oysters this time... :icon_drool2:
> 
> 
> Fresh local clarence river school prawns are $12kg :super: They dont come much better anyware in Oz


 :icon_drool2: so true...


----------



## chappo1970

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Probably going to need 10 Doz oysters this time... :icon_drool2:
> 
> 
> Fresh local clarence river school prawns are $12kg :super: They dont come much better anyware in Oz




:icon_drool2: Clarence River oysters and prawns.... Used to make the trek every year the to fish co-op at Yamba for our share. Haven't done it in years so this will be a real treat for me Stu, Cheers :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Katherine

Chappo said:


> :icon_drool2: Clarence River oysters and prawns.... Used to make the trek every year the to fish co-op at Yamba for our share. Haven't done it in years so this will be a real treat for me Stu, Cheers :icon_cheers: .




A bit of a hijack.... Stu my parents live in Yamba we will be there in April .... catching up for some prawns and homebrew would be good...


----------



## bonj

Screwtop said:


> From an old bakers perspective this is spot on. To be really pedantic the recipe is - for every Kg of flour by weight 2% salt 2% fat/oil 2% yeast (compressed yeast that is. 2% dry yeast will really get it hopping), well done Bonj :super:
> 
> 
> Screwy


Cheers Screwy!

I picked up some fresh yeast today. I'd use 15g of fresh yeast or half the amount of dried yeast recommended on the packet.


----------



## Henno

Nobody has mentioned brekky yet for the sleepers over. I bought some snags to Batz' place once that we had for breakfast that seem to be appreciated. I am working on a new recipe at the moment and could bring 5kg to contribute to the morning after. Dinner seems pretty sussed.


----------



## Batz

Henno said:


> I bought some snags to Batz' place once that we had for breakfast that seem to be appreciated.




I found one under the barby this morning Henno, it was still ok....I think Banjo may have rolled on it but <_<


----------



## Henno

The new recipe I'm working on is to try and get that Banjo flavour. Bring it along and we'll compare it to my new batch.


----------



## sqyre

Henno said:


> Nobody has mentioned brekky yet for the sleepers over. I bought some snags to Batz' place once that we had for breakfast that seem to be appreciated. I am working on a new recipe at the moment and could bring 5kg to contribute to the morning after. Dinner seems pretty sussed.




If you want to bring some snaggs thats cool Henno.. 

I was looking pretty much the same as the previous years...
Big Breaky fry up consists of Eggs, Bacon, snags, Hashbrowns, Buttered Herbed Mushrooms, Fried Onion with fresh Garlic, Seasoned Fried Tomatoes with Melted Parmean, Fried up left over Pork and any other Breaky delicacy's that people bring.. 
Last year we also had some Venison (Deer) and Campbell Brought a truck load of Black Pudding, there was something else too..My memory is a bit blurry. :unsure: 

I have also worked out that the smoker *should* be able to Cook *15kgs* of Ribs in one hit.. Taking approx. 6 hours...
I will time them to come out about an hour before the pig where they can be kept warm while we Cook a dozen or so Pizzas...

Then we can have a nice big SMORGASBOARD.. and then i can down tools and get pissed... :beerbang: 

*Scoundrelrogue* - At this stage it looks like we are only going to need 15kg's of Ribs for the swap.. I can store them frozen here. If they only come in 10 kg boxes i will buy the other 5kg and keep it as backup for swap day..just incase i can fit more in..

Sqyre... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ross

Not sure where we got to with the pig pricing - Just stopped by Top Gun Butchers at Underwood & their 35kg pigs I'm told vary fron $220 to $250.


Cheers Ross

P.S. Sqyre, those ribs look awesome mate :icon_drool2:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

sqyre said:


> I was looking pretty much the same as the previous years...
> Big Breaky fry up consists of Eggs, Bacon, snags, Hashbrowns, Buttered Herbed Mushrooms, Fried Onion with fresh Garlic, Seasoned Fried Tomatoes with Melted Parmean, Fried up left over Pork and any other Breaky delicacy's that people bring..
> Last year we also had some Venison (Deer) and Campbell Brought a truck load of Black Pudding, there was something else too..My memory is a bit blurry. :unsure:
> 
> Sqyre... :icon_cheers:




What!!  No Farmers Union Ice Coffee. Someone please tell me it is available there somehwhere  the strong is to die for.

BYB


----------



## sqyre

Ross said:


> Not sure where we got to with the pig pricing - Just stopped by Top Gun Butchers at Underwood & their 35kg pigs I'm told vary fron $220 to $250.
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross
> 
> P.S. Sqyre, those ribs look awesome mate :icon_drool2:



Thanks Rossco!! :icon_cheers: 

Yeh we are not going to worry too much a bout the pig untill about 2-3 weeks out....
The way Pork prices go up and down there is not point getting prices untill then..
We will allocate $250-300 for getting a 25-30 kg pig..

Cheer's Brucey..


----------



## chappo1970

A cold shiver just ran down my spine...

Who's got Baabra?


----------



## Henno

winkle said:


> Herbal tea in fine bone china, rose water for the 'ladies' naturally - its a civilised swap.
> 
> 
> PET bottles are essential for the swap, if 26 are in the swap - 26 you shall bring.



Another question for a newbie swapper that's about to bottle for this event. What is the preferred labelling requirements? Just my name and what's in the bottle be enough?


----------



## chappo1970

Henno said:


> Another question for a newbie swapper that's about to bottle for this event. What is the preferred labelling requirements? Just my name and what's in the bottle be enough?




Yep that pretty much has it covered Henno. Helps with identifying who's beer your skulling and maybe taking notes on.

Have you seen Baabra? :unsure:


----------



## Henno

I thought I may have to also include barometric air pressure at time of bottling and the name of the person who picked the hops etc.....

Yes, I've seen baarbra, she's cute.


----------



## chappo1970

Henno said:


> I thought I may have to also include barometric air pressure at time of bottling and the name of the person who picked the hops etc.....
> 
> Yes, I've seen baarbra, she's cute.




Nah Henno this ain't one of those Victoria swaps.... h34r: 

But keep the recipe handy for posting up after the swap.

Seriously I don't want to alarm everyone but Baabra's missing!


----------



## Lilo

Chappo said:


> Nah Henno this ain't one of those Victoria swaps.... h34r:
> 
> But keep the recipe handy for posting up after the swap.
> 
> Seriously I don't want to alarm everyone but Baabra's missing!




I was getting the distinct impression that Baabra was really Incider in sheeps clothing and that it is well known where he/she is / was / may be......


----------



## Batz

Chappo said:


> Seriously I don't want to alarm everyone but Baabra's missing!




I sent her to you last I can remember, what have you done with her you brute !


----------



## Gavo

Maybe Chap Chap is hiding her to keep for himself. Come on Chappo give her up.

Gavo.


----------



## chappo1970

Batz said:


> I sent her to you last I can remember...



Oh how can I forget Batz











I'm still paying the price for that one!!!! <_<


----------



## clean brewer

I found her, but who is that Brewer that has her???????????? And a couple others.......... :unsure:


----------



## chappo1970

She's nt here maybe these two made away with her?


----------



## clean brewer

Maybe she is on a mission of revenge?????


----------



## Fourstar

Chappo said:


> A cold shiver just ran down my spine...
> Who's got Baabra?



Just todo a Chap Chap De-rail

Say hello to Monica!


----------



## TidalPete

Henno said:


> Another question for a newbie swapper that's about to bottle for this event. What is the preferred labelling requirements? Just my name and what's in the bottle be enough?



Henno,

It helps the swap steward(s) enormously if each swapper puts their swap number on the cap of every bottle.
As for that cheap sheep who really cares? Not me!

TP


----------



## chappo1970

TP your only p!ssed off because sheked you back! :lol: 

4* ROFL didn't know you liked kinky sheep?

Maybe li Bo Peep has here?


----------



## Fourstar

Chappo said:


> TP your only p!ssed off because sheked you back! :lol:
> 
> 4* ROFL didn't know you liked kinky sheep?



Nope, just kinky Cohibas!


----------



## TidalPete

Chappo said:


> TP your only p!ssed off because sheked you back! :lol:
> 
> 4* ROFL didn't know you liked kinky sheep?
> 
> Maybe li Bo Peep has here?



Chappo old son,

I'll take Bo Peep but not the sheep. :icon_drool2: 

TP


----------



## scoundrel

bit of news on the ribs front prices rocketed lately now at $9.99 a kg, but ill cover that, order to pick up on the 7th, 15 kg for swap, with another 10 for anyone that wants some, zone fresh fucked me over (again) so its from beef city in caboulture.


----------



## sqyre

scoundrelrogue said:


> bit of news on the ribs front prices rocketed lately now at $9.99 a kg, but ill cover that, order to pick up on the 7th, 15 kg for swap, with another 10 for anyone that wants some, zone fresh fucked me over (again) so its from beef city in caboulture.



Thats ok SR, i will grab 5kg as backup for the swap which brings it to a total of 20kg.. (after recently cooking some ribs i was suprised how much they shrink... so i'm pretty confident we can possibly fit 20kg in the smoker..)
Dont worry about covering it mate its cool, its not your fault pork is so expensive at the moment and the prices are jumping...
the best price i have so far is about $12 a kg..
We will have to work out how to get them here... Dont supose you have room in your feezer untill we can catch up??? :unsure: 

Sqyre... :icon_cheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD

Baarbra is famous, Incider have you taken out a patent?


----------



## winkle

AndrewQLD said:


> Baarbra is famous, Incider have you taken out a patent?
> 
> View attachment 30951



I hope Froman hasn't our other inflatable friend :unsure: .


----------



## hayden

she'll turn up somewhere i believe. it wouldnt be the same without her,


----------



## InCider

AndrewQLD said:


> Baarbra is famous, Incider have you taken out a patent?
> 
> View attachment 30951




Baa Bra is safe and sound...and VERY satisfied. I have not been on the forum lately as I have been indulging in my favourite pastimes...







Drinking and shagging Baa Bra. (seen here without a Bra)


----------



## InCider




----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Incider...we all know how you find sheep in long grass...



Very enjoyable.. :lol:


----------



## InCider

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Incider...we all know how you find sheep in long grass...
> 
> 
> 
> Very enjoyable.. :lol:



Sqyre has been mowing... so we won't have to look so hard to find Baa Bra!


----------



## chappo1970

Well thank fark Baabra is safe and sound! Phew! I was worried we might have to stoop to finding a goat or a kiwi with and irish accent FFS.


----------



## InCider

Can't pull the wool over your eyes chappo!


----------



## chappo1970

I don't know about that?


----------



## Sully

Chappo said:


> I don't know about that?





PIMP!!!


----------



## chappo1970

Jealous Sully?


----------



## clean brewer

Chappo riding Baa Bra...... h34r: In a nicer way......


Oh, I found Baa Bra right here...

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Zizzle

What about PP with the chook in his van?

Anyone still have the pics?


----------



## MattC

It is with immense regret that I have to pull out of my first QLD case swap. Family commitments have now booked that weekend solid. Sorry to stuff you guys around with the numbers and all that, but gotta do what I gotta do Geez im pissed im going to miss the carnivorous delights from that new smoker. Hopefully next year..

Have fun guys..

And again, im sorry :angry: 

Matt C 

PS Ive taken my name off the list


----------



## clean brewer

MattC said:


> It is with immense regret that I have to pull out of my first QLD case swap. Family commitments have now booked that weekend solid. Sorry to stuff you guys around with the numbers and all that, but gotta do what I gotta do Geez im pissed im going to miss the carnivorous delights from that new smoker. Hopefully next year..
> 
> Have fun guys..
> 
> And again, im sorry :angry:
> 
> Matt C
> 
> PS Ive taken my name off the list



Thats a shame Matt, hope to catch you up some other time...   

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## browndog

Zizzle said:


> What about PP with the chook in his van?
> 
> Anyone still have the pics?




What about the one of NickB in the toilet with the chook standing on his shoulder LOL....


----------



## chappo1970

With the big evening barely 6 weeks away maybe it's time to start rattlin' the tin and get some money to the Sqyre's so that they can start preparing for the 45 odd brewer on slaught or at the very least putting deposits down on/in the pig?


----------



## sqyre

Chappo said:


> With the big evening barely 6 weeks away maybe it's time to start rattlin' the tin and get some money to the Sqyre's so that they can start preparing for the 45 odd brewer on slaught or at the very least putting deposits down on/in the pig?



Actually i believe the count is at 52.. :blink: 

I will PM everyone on the list Bank details before the end of the week.

If you believe your are 100% attending then feel free to pay straight away..
:excl: BUT if your not sure please leave it untill you are sure as i dont need to be transfering money back and forth every 5 minutes...

*Be aware!! I am making the 1st of November the cut off point for Refunds... as most things will already be purchased or on order...
If you Pull out after this time No Refund..* 

Presently we just need enough to cover Scoundrelrouges Rib Purchase but any extra will come in handy to start getting all the other stuff sorted... like Chappo said the pig deposit etc.

Cheers,
Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## sqyre

Did i sound a bit rude with that post?... :huh: 
Perhaps everyone has pulled out...? :unsure: 

Sqyre... :blink:


----------



## clean brewer

sqyre said:


> Did i sound a bit rude with that post?...
> Perhaps everyone has pulled out...?
> 
> Sqyre... :blink:




Im raring to go Brucey.. :icon_drunk: Ive got the countdown marked daily on my Bedroom ceiling, thats how excited I am....  

Cant wait....

:icon_chickcheers: CB


----------



## Henno

Waiting for my pm. Will pay ya when I get it. Swap beer is bottled but inexplicably cloudy. I am itching for this event after having to miss out on the brew day in Bundy on the weekend.


----------



## Katherine

mmmm maybe next year :angry: 

What am I saying! Say NO to SHEEP!


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

sqyre said:


> Actually i believe the count is at 52.. :blink:
> 
> I will PM everyone on the list Bank details before the end of the week.
> 
> If you believe your are 100% attending then feel free to pay straight away..
> :excl: BUT if your not sure please leave it untill you are sure as i dont need to be transfering money back and forth every 5 minutes...
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:



With my airfares booked I reckon I am very sure  


BYB


----------



## Gavo

Well bottled my swap beers yesterday... kind of bastardized version of my Dogwood Pale APA, bloody seemed to run out of every ingredient I needed. <_< Oh well, tasted great out of the fermenter anyway.

Gavo.

Edit: pencil me in for a midday arrival ATM.


----------



## NickB

Hmmm, should probably brew my swap beer this week sometime..................

I'm a definite, probably a midday arrival too at this stage.

Cheers


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> Hmmm, should probably brew my swap beer this week sometime..................
> 
> I'm a definite, probably a midday arrival too at this stage.
> 
> Cheers



Well the triple got made on Sunday and pitched yesterday, but judging by the volume collected verses mess we created etc I'd better plan a back up beer - I'm thinking it will be another big spiced Xmas/Belgian strong number like I did 2 years back that weighed in at 9.5%ABV, and took no prisoners.
I'm thinking a Galaxy APA for the keg. Maybe arrive mid-afternoon before the storm  .

Edit canna type


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Brucy...top idea to get everyone to pre-pay. .. I could not think of anyone who would argue, especially considering the overall pre organisation and costs.  

And its got to be a lot easier than running around on the day with a list, ticking them off as they pay...  

Dont pay, Dont go... 




Oohh...and if there is any money left over, you and Renea can shout yourselves a carton of VB and some Salt & Vinegar chips on us


----------



## scoundrel

im a definate, after brew day at winkles i can't wait, considering doing a run down to roscos to grab ingredients for a beer to share at swap, im liking the idea of roscos savin summer ale, maybe a double batch. better start stockpiling your brownie points boys. i have a feeling we'll all be needing them.


----------



## Duff

Send it out Sqyre. I'll pay whenever you're ready.

Cheers.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

I have also sorted out my travel plans in the last couple of days and air flytes are booked and payed... 

See ya friday sometime , same as last year ..... can't wait buddy ...

cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

I have started on the cross border tunnel...


----------



## stillscottish

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Oohh...and if there is any money left over, you and Renea can shout yourselves a carton of VB and some Salt & Vinegar chips on us



Hey, its the Godzone. Nothing but the best here, XXXX Gold.


----------



## chappo1970

If there is any money left over could we shout the cab fare for ScroundrelRogue's mother to catch a cab to the event? She must be hot for me with all the cheeky SMS's I been getting  h34r: .

Wow 52 drunk brewers! Gunna be one hell of an event! Might have to get serious with brewing my swap beers and drinkin' keg?


----------



## Fatgodzilla

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I have started on the cross border tunnel...




Maybe we need to organise a convoy for safety reasons once we get through your tunnel ..







with all us real Australians coming from interstate, maybe we should rename this the Australian Xmas Case Swap ? maybe ..


:icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970

Fatgodzilla said:


> ...with all us real Australians coming from interstate, maybe we should rename this the Australian Xmas Case Swap ? maybe ...



OR

The great Mexican Stand Off! :lol: wait... wait... The Alamo? :lol: 






As long as none of you mexicana mob _*DON"T*_ bring a Corona (cold shivver runs up my spine) all should be well. Mind you lads, we better find their tunnel once their gone and seal it up good!


----------



## stillscottish

Fatgodzilla said:


> with all us real Australians coming from interstate, maybe we should rename this the Australian Xmas Case Swap ? maybe ..
> 
> :icon_cheers:



With entry via State Qualifiers?
Points awarded for various activities; sleeping naked under someone else's trousers, having blood drained by mosquitoes, attacked by chickens, artistic effort with inflatable sheep. The list goes on and on................


----------



## Fatgodzilla

stillscottish said:


> With entry via State Qualifiers?
> Points awarded for various activities; sleeping naked under someone else's trousers, having blood drained by mosquitoes, attacked by chickens, artistic effort with inflatable sheep. The list goes on and on................




I just knew I was coming up for a cultural event !


Friday 13th November at Chappo's place - Trick or Treat ! The trick will be not to drink the Corona ! I'll bring the chicks .. the question is "where do they keep their beers ?"




Amusing - make sure you read the small print !


----------



## InCider

bump.


----------



## chappo1970

I'll be bringing a little treat for PP






Classy huh?


----------



## bradsbrew

Thats pretty close to what Incider looked like after the last Chrissy swap.

Just without the hair.


----------



## chappo1970

bradsbrew said:


> Thats pretty close to what Incider looked like after the last Chrissy swap.
> 
> Just without the hair.




Errrr?

This is closer me feels?


----------



## bradsbrew

Nah thats Jay h34r: . watch out this year Halffy.


----------



## InCider

bradsbrew said:


> Nah thats Jay h34r: . watch out this year Halffy.


Oh yeah!


----------



## clean brewer

That is great... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chappo1970

Then there's always the ATOMIC WEDGIE!!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Mmmm...52 Drunk Bitches..

At least last year there was only Bitches....

Oh Boy... its going to be newbie " QLD Xmas swap Meet" show..

Lucky I put an "X" on Sqyres pad a few years ago to mark where I am going to watch the ...umm....errr...Initiation 

Incider....You are with me...We get to point at them,,,


----------



## chappo1970

Just don't fall asleep Stu  h34r:


----------



## browndog

Chappo said:


> Just don't fall asleep Stu  h34r:



Fall asleep ! the bugger will be running the jukebox from 9pm until your asleep Chappo!


----------



## chappo1970

I'll be asleep by 8.30pm as usual... won't I?


----------



## browndog

Chappo said:


> I'll be asleep by 8.30pm as usual... won't I?



Don't worry, unless you have camoflauge clothing and bedroll like Sean, you will be found, roused and mainlined back into the frivolity.


----------



## kenrick

hey sqyre its josh son of ross slave of craftbrewer about time i registerd on here anyway i will be comeing to the case swap :beerbang:


----------



## NickB

Onya Josh, let's just hope you don't end up like your old man....

h34r:

View attachment 31533


----------



## browndog

NickB said:


> Onya Josh, let's just hope you don't end up like your old man....
> 
> h34r:
> 
> View attachment 31533



Rockin rollin riding, out along the bay... all bound for morning town many miles away.....

Love your AHB handle Josh, welcome.


----------



## fonzy

Hey all well its about time I come out of the woodwork and come meet all the people that I use the knowledge of to make my brews. Very much looking forward to the event. I will bring a keg of something nice along.


----------



## clean brewer

grain surgeon said:


> hey sqyre its josh son of ross slave of craftbrewer about time i registerd on here anyway i will be comeing to the case swap :beerbang:



Hey Josh, welcome to the fray.... :beerbang: And Franzibrau also :super: 

Does that make 54 now for the Swap??


----------



## winkle

browndog said:


> Rockin rollin riding, out along the bay... all bound for morning town many miles away.....
> 
> Love your AHB handle Josh, welcome.



And who said the train don't go to Woodhill?


----------



## sqyre

winkle said:


> And who said the train don't go to Woodhill?



Welcome aboard Grain Surgeon and Franzibrau...

Josh i have put you on the list filling the gap at number 24.


Guys, i will sit down tonight and start PM'ing you all with the Bank account details... (i wish AHB's PMing was as easy as emailing..  )
Like i said before, if your not 100% sure you are coming dont pay untill you are..  

Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

browndog said:


> Fall asleep ! the bugger will be running the jukebox from 9pm until your asleep Chappo!


The Jukebox sure beats Bonj's singing...


----------



## bonj

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The Jukebox sure beats Bonj's singing...


Hey! I represent that remark!

If you can't sing, you're supposed to just do it louder aren't you???


----------



## winkle

Bonj said:


> Hey! I represent that remark!
> 
> If you can't sing, you're supposed to just do it louder aren't you???



They're being harsh Bonj, I'd rate you on par with Mrs Mills. :icon_cheers:


----------



## stillscottish

browndog said:


> Don't worry, unless you have camoflauge clothing and bedroll like Sean, you will be found, roused and mainlined back into the frivolity.



So why didn't someone do that to me last year instead of drawing all over me? :insert plaintive smiley

Cap'n No-Doze


----------



## bonj

winkle said:


> They're being harsh Bonj, I'd rate you on par with Mrs Mills. :icon_cheers:


Well I do have an impressive pianist


----------



## daemon

Trying to decide the swap beer to brew this weekend, it'll either be my Stone and Wood inspired brew or thinking of a White Rabbit inspired brew. Either way, I'm sure InCider will be excited h34r:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Bonj said:


> Well I do have an impressive pianist



Playing with that organ again Bonj... :lol:


----------



## chappo1970

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Playing with that organ again Bonj... :lol:









Legend! :super:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Jeezuz...Bonj has put on weight :unsure:


----------



## winkle

Not only the weight gain - what happened to his hair-piece (say that quickly) :blink: .


----------



## troydo

righ i've been slack and dont check AHB at work any more  but im in!

Troydo


----------



## NickB

Troydo, you're alive!!!!! 


Will be great to catch up! Brewing my swap beer ATM (25 left in the boil), an Aussie Old Ale....

Cheers


----------



## troydo

mmmm no idea what to brew.. still got a month .... 

T


----------



## Lilo

InCider

Jay just seen the publication and warns you better not fall asleep at the swap... He just ran over the Road to buy the mother of all Nikko Pens.


----------



## browndog

Lilo said:


> InCider
> 
> Jay just seen the publication and warns you better not fall asleep at the swap... He just ran over the Road to buy the mother of all Nikko Pens.



They will never find him in his cammo gear.


----------



## winkle

browndog said:


> They will never find him in his cammo gear.



Very easy, just listen for the girly squeals when a green ant bites him on the melon.


----------



## scoundrel

No doze dosen't work, get codral grind it up in a mortar and pestle n snort it. ^_^ 
moving back in with the parents this weekend, then ill brew the brew day cube once im settled in ( ie 5 minutes after im there.) :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

You want a REAL hit

Try snorting Whizz Fizz


----------



## Sully

He likes snorting liquid ass too h34r:


----------



## bonj

scoundrelrogue said:


> moving back in with the parents this weekend


It's always sad to hear two lovers break up and one has to move out... especially if his new gay lover is moving in as you move out. h34r:


----------



## Sully

Bonj said:


> It's always sad to hear two lovers break up and one has to move out... especially if his new gay lover is moving in as you move out. h34r:









BWAHAHAHAHA..... gotta clean my screen, spat coffee all over it.....


----------



## Ross

Bonj said:


> It's always sad to hear two lovers break up and one has to move out... especially if his new gay lover is moving in as you move out. h34r:



:lol: :lol: :lol: You're a bad boy Bonj.


----------



## bonj

:lol: I couldn't resist that opportunity 

Gotta be thick skinned to post in the swap thread. :lol:


----------



## scoundrel

hey sully can i buy some of that liquid arse from you? i think i just thought of the perfect use for it...
Don't fall asleep bonj, you might wake up with a sore arse and $20 in ya pocket. :wub: :lol:


----------



## sqyre

Hey guys,
I have started PM'ing everyone the payment details, NOT everyone has been PM'd YET.
I have only sent them to about half the list. I hope to get to the other half by tommorrow.

*From this point forward if anyone joins the swap can you please PM me to let me know you have added you name to the list.* so i can PM you the details.

Cheers, 
Sqyre...


----------



## Sully

scoundrelrogue said:


> hey sully can i buy some of that liquid arse from you? i think i just thought of the perfect use for it...





You already owe me for the half bottle you snorted .....

Its not intended to be an Aphrodisiac, but if you like sniffing ass whatever floats your boat h34r:


----------



## chappo1970

On a serious note we really need finalize swapper numbers I reckon by this weekend giving everybody enough time to get the right amount of beer and bottles ready. Unless anyone has any objections can we close that part of the evenings proceedings off?



scoundrelrogue said:


> hey sully can i buy some of that liquid arse from you? i think i just thought of the perfect use for it...
> Don't fall asleep bonj, you might wake up with a sore arse and $20 in ya pocket. :wub: :lol:



Son, I hope you don't mind me calling you that already? All this pent up anger should be direct to me. I'm the one stealing your mummy's affections away from the family unit. It's not your fault that your Mother has strong primal, mad monkey sexual feelings towards me, she is only human after all!


----------



## kram

Just added my name to the attendee list


----------



## bonj

Chappo said:


> Son, I hope you don't mind me calling you that already? All this pent up anger should be direct to me. I'm the one stealing your mummy's affections away from the family unit. It's not your fault that your Mother has strong primal, mad monkey sexual feelings towards me, she is only human after all!


Aaahahahahaha! It's not her fault either... What woman can resist a man with a ukulele!?!


----------



## Greg Lawrence

Dont know if this link has already been posted, but thought it was appropriate for this thread.


----------



## kram

I'm beached azzzz bro :lol:


----------



## chappo1970

Bonj said:


> Aaahahahahaha! It's not her fault either... What woman can resist a man with a ukulele!?!




Yeah Bill Tapia has nothin' on my ability and sex appeal B) . I seem to have his body shape down pat though :huh: ?


----------



## scoundrel

Chappo said:


> Son, I hope you don't mind me calling you that already? All this pent up anger should be direct to me. I'm the one stealing your mummy's affections away from the family unit. It's not your fault that your Mother has strong primal, mad monkey sexual feelings towards me, she is only human after all!



And people wonder why i Drink? :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

:lol:


----------



## sqyre

kram said:


> Just added my name to the attendee list



Kram. If your name is down as a Swapper then i will take it as you are attending. so its cool.

On that note, is there anyone Swapping that isn't attending???

Sqyre.. :huh:


----------



## chappo1970

scoundrelrogue said:


> And people wonder why i Drink? :lol:



Who's your new Daddy? Me  . 

Your the best Step Son ever! Turning to alcohol to ease the pain is the best thing you could do in circumstances like this. It won't solve your problems but at least with you out of your skull passed out in your little Star Wars JymJams it's one less sprog I need to tip toe around.


----------



## AndrewQLD

It's with great sadness that I have to pull out of the attendance for the case swap (yet again).

My brew day at the Eagle Heights brewery is scheduled for the 28th November  but I just can't manage the two trips down in the two week period  , if any of you guys can make it to the Eagle Heights day it would be great to see you.

If I can get a volunteer from up this way I will happily send down my case swap for you guys to hopefully enjoy, I don't expect any back since I won't be attending, I've decided it will be my CSA.
Sorry for stuffing you around again.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## chappo1970

AndrewQLD said:


> It's with great sadness that I have to pull out of the attendance for the case swap (yet again).
> 
> My brew day at the Eagle Heights brewery is scheduled for the 28th November  but I just can't manage the two trips down in the two week period  , if any of you guys can make it to the Eagle Heights day it would be great to see you.
> 
> If I can get a volunteer from up this way I will happily send down my case swap for you guys to hopefully enjoy, I don't expect any back since I won't be attending, I've decided it will be my CSA.
> Sorry for stuffing you around again.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Geezus AQ that a real blow, seriously, I was really looking forward to putting a name to the face and having a nice beery conversation with you over a few cold ones.  

On a better note I reckon send your case swap beers down and I will collect yours and drop them up to Eagle Heights for your enjoyment over the Christmas break. Didn't see in the rule book that you needed to be in attendance to swap?  I'm no more than 30mins drive from Eagle Heights and wouldn't mind being a Mash Biatch or spectator for the day if that's alright?

Chap Chap


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

thats 2 places from the list by the look , or are there more than 1 Andrewqlds.... 12 and 14 ??? 

only 18 in the swap ??? 

Come on you slack lazy sons of bitches Get Brewing ,, Its not all about the pissup and pig ..


----------



## AndrewQLD

Chappo said:


> Geezus AQ that a real blow, seriously, I was really looking forward to putting a name to the face and having a nice beery conversation with you over a few cold ones.
> 
> On a better note I reckon send your case swap beers down and I will collect yours and drop them up to Eagle Heights for your enjoyment over the Christmas break. Didn't see in the rule book that you needed to be in attendance to swap?  I'm no more than 30mins drive from Eagle Heights and wouldn't mind being a Mash Biatch or spectator for the day if that's alright?
> 
> Chap Chap



Sounds Like a great idea Chappo and it's much appreciated, the more the merrier to. I'll see if I can organise one of the locals, maybe Henno to take them down for me. 
I'll leave my name on the list FNQ for the case swap.
And I'll delete the double entry.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## winkle

AndrewQLD said:


> Sounds Like a great idea Chappo and it's much appreciated, the more the merrier to. I'll see if I can organise one of the locals, maybe Henno to take them down for me.
> I'll leave my name on the list FNQ for the case swap.
> And I'll delete the double entry.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Pity you won't be there mate although I might catch you at Eagle Hts.


----------



## chappo1970

+1 Ned!

COME ON YOU BUNCH OF SLACK JAWED NUMB NUTS!!






Get involved in the case swap FFS. I want a variety of beers for the Christmas break to chew thru. 18 swappers is pathetic even the Victorians and (shudder) the Welshmen are doing better than us!




AndrewQLD said:


> ....I'll see if I can organise one of the locals, maybe Henno to take them down for me.




Perfect AQ! Henno is bunking down at Chappo Manor over the case swap weekend so that makes it way too easy and convenient. Plus the added bonus that I can blame Henno (the poor bastard) if he forgets to bring your bevies back home :beerbang: .


----------



## AndrewQLD

Chappo said:


> +1 Ned!
> 
> COME ON YOU BUNCH OF SLACK JAWED NUMB NUTS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get involved in the case swap FFS. I want a variety of beers for the Christmas break to chew thru. 18 swappers is pathetic even the Victorians and (shudder) the Welshmen are doing better than us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect AQ! Henno is bunking down at Chappo Manor over the case swap weekend so that makes it way too easy and convenient. Plus the added bonus that I can blame Henno (the poor bastard) if he forgets to bring your bevies back home  :beerbang: .



If that happens I'll be on him like Incider on a sheep :huh: 
That even makes me cringe.

Andrew


----------



## TidalPete

Chappo said:


> Get involved in the case swap FFS. I want a variety of beers for the Christmas break to chew thru. 18 swappers is pathetic even the Victorians and (shudder) the Welshmen are doing better than us!



Ahh, but they are better brewers perhaps? 
They swap their beers in PROPER bottles with no fear of sending or receiving bottle bombs. h34r: 

TP


----------



## winkle

Chappo said:


> (snip)
> Perfect AQ! Henno is bunking down at Chappo Manor over the case swap weekend so that makes it way too easy and convenient. Plus the added bonus that I can blame Henno (the poor bastard) if he forgets to bring your bevies back home :beerbang: .



Poor Henno, does he know that he is a get-out-of-jail-free excuse?.

"Who farted?" "Henno"
"Who drank ALL those beers?" "Henno".
"Who spilt beer everywhere?" "Henno".
"Who snored all night?" "Henno".
"Who fell in the pool?", "Henno".
"Who chundered in the crapper?" "Henno".
h34r: 


Edit: about to bottle up my contribution which is a Triple that should be about 9.5/9.8% ABV after conditioning. If I suddenly start palming bottles off on you Chappo, you know I've had to go to plan B.


----------



## chappo1970

winkle said:


> Poor Henno, does he know that he is a get-out-of-jail-free excuse?.
> 
> "Who drank ALL those beers?" "Henno".
> "Who spilt beer everywhere?" "Henno".
> "Who snored all night?" "Henno".
> "Who fell in the pool?", "Henno".
> "Who chundered in the crapper?" "Henno".



Shhhhhh!!!! Shhhhh!!!! :angry: 

FFS Winkle who's side are you on? :angry: 

h34r: Shhhh! I don't want to scare him off yet as he still has time to make alternative accomodation arrangements. I was going to slowly let him know what was a cranky PITA SWMBO is and just maybe let him know that he was the weekend scape goat... Ok I wasn't going to tell him anything and had no intention of it! You happy now! <_<


----------



## winkle

Oooops, my bad.
h34r: 
I'll drink a stout in your direction & try and redeem myself.


----------



## bradsbrew

Added myself to the swap list number 14. will be either an ESB or Stout.


----------



## sqyre

Hey guys, 
Scotsman06 has had to pull out also.

So i think we are back to 54 again.
I will try to get the rest of the PM's for the bank details out tommorow morning.

I already have payment from a few, thanks guys!! :super: 
I will get some $$$ to you soon Scoundrel Rouge to cover the ribs.

Cheers Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew

sqyre said:


> I will get some $$$ to you soon Scoundrel Rouge to cover the ribs.
> 
> Cheers Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:



i'll throw in a coupla extra bucks to buy him a pair of jocks if hes wearing a kilt again. From what I've heard he needs to have more than his ribs covered :lol: 

Brad


----------



## clean brewer

> that he was the weekend scape goat...



I thought I was going to be the Scapegoat????? :unsure: 

:icon_drunk: CB


----------



## clean brewer

bradsbrew said:


> i'll throw in a coupla extra bucks to buy him a pair of jocks if hes wearing a kilt again. From what I've heard he needs to have more than his ribs covered :lol:
> 
> Brad



Is this what you're talking about Brad???? :icon_vomit:


----------



## bradsbrew

Well thats just spoilt dinner. No scottish resturant tonight.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Going to be a big weekend


----------



## sqyre

Ok, PM's are out to everyone on the list... 
except Gravityguru - clean out your inbox  .

If you didn't get it PM me.

Sqyre


----------



## Henno

AndrewQLD said:


> Sounds Like a great idea Chappo and it's much appreciated, the more the merrier to. I'll see if I can organise one of the locals, maybe Henno to take them down for me.
> I'll leave my name on the list FNQ for the case swap.



I see no problem with taking your beers along Andrew. At this stage though I haven't thought about how I am getting there, my last thoughts were that I was going down with you. Maybe Kev and I can go down together.

I cannot gaurantee however that all your swap beers will return unopened though.  Now I come to think of it I could swap my beers for yours and trash your reputation and drastically improve mine.


----------



## chappo1970

Henno said:


> Now I come to think of it I could swap my beers for yours and trash your reputation and drastically improve mine.




Good call Henno :beerbang: ...but Andrew's rep is in tatters anyway now he has pulled out 2 years in a row. :angry: 

Anywho ANY more takers for the swap? Come on what about a few of the other virgins?


----------



## AndrewQLD

Henno said:


> I see no problem with taking your beers along Andrew. At this stage though I haven't thought about how I am getting there, my last thoughts were that I was going down with you. Maybe Kev and I can go down together.
> 
> I cannot gaurantee however that all your swap beers will return unopened though.  Now I come to think of it I could swap my beers for yours and trash your reputation and drastically improve mine.



Thanks Mark, as Chappo said my rep is in tatters anyway, but I'll have mine specially labeled just in case you try tp pull a shifty.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Duff

Can't believe it is only around 4 weeks away :beerbang: 

I won't be able to stay the night however as the missus is picking me up around 8 - 9pm  

Might bring my 1L stein and go hard from early on....


----------



## Lilo

Should I
1- Come Early - Go Hard -Finish Early
2- Go Late - Finish late.
3- Not go - never come.
4- Go - Leave - Go
5 Cold Start 
6 Find BaaBra and lay the hard word on straight up.
7 Try to graffiti InCider before he falls asleep

Too Many 0ptions ....


----------



## Henno

Liles I reckon you should come early -go hard - Finish Late and HTFU.

Getting into Baabra early could have it's hygiene advantages.


----------



## Ross

Duff said:


> Might bring my 1L stein and go hard from early on....



Nice :super: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Bribie G

scoundrelrogue said:


> hey sully can i buy some of that liquid arse from you? i think i just thought of the perfect use for it...
> Don't fall asleep bonj, you might wake up with a sore arse and $20 in ya pocket. :wub: :lol:


Considering what was under that kilt at the Brisbane case swap then sore is definitely on the cards.
Are you also in BABBs? if so you will get a discount and only need to put $19 in the pocket and will know that it was a BABBs member who did it.


----------



## troydo

well money is on its way bruce!

And im sorry to say guys but i think im pulling out of the swap , but i'll bring a keg!

T


----------



## clean brewer

Troydo said:


> well money is on its way bruce!
> 
> And im sorry to say guys but i think im pulling out of the swap , but i'll bring a keg!
> 
> T



Good work Troydo... At least you're still coming.. :super: And, with a Keg :beerbang: 

Guys, if I get to Brew on Sunday, Ill add my name to the SwaP List aswell.. Watch this space..  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## chappo1970

clean brewer said:


> Guys, if I get to Brew on Sunday, Ill add my name to the SwaP List aswell.. Watch this space..
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



Onya CB :super: 

Whats happened to all the swappers? :angry:


----------



## NickB

Yeah, annoying that we won't have a full list, but makes it easier to squeeze enough bottles out of my batch sizes 

Will wing the money your way in the next day or two Brucie!

Cheers


----------



## clean brewer

Chappo said:


> Onya CB :super:
> 
> Whats happened to all the swappers? :angry:



No worries, id just like to try some different brews from different brewers and compare my beer in general to what others are like :unsure: ... *(WARNING)* If I get an "All Ranga Ale" in my swap box, Im going to beat the brewer that made/brewed it with the bottle that its in...

Looks like I will be doing my "Leftovers A.I.P.A" for the Swap and ill bring that as a drinking keg aswell and maybe might be able to bring a 9ltr keg of it to drink with whoever I might be able to stay with.. :icon_drool2: Chappo??

CB


----------



## chappo1970

Look guys purely selfish but I really looking forward to kickin' back to enjoy some other brewers beers over the Christmas break. Is that too much to ask?



clean brewer said:


> ... *(WARNING)* If I get an "All Ranga Ale" in my swap box, Im going to beat the brewer that made/brewed it with the bottle that its in...




You'll have to beat me to him! :angry: I can still taste that farkin' butterscotch!

Chap Chap


----------



## browndog

NickB said:


> Yeah, annoying that we won't have a full list, but makes it easier to squeeze enough bottles out of my batch sizes
> 
> 
> Cheers



Piss weak if you ask me, it should be that you count yourself lucky to get in on the swap list, not the situation we have with 50 odd so called brewers attending "the swap" and not enough to even fill it. 

-Browndog


----------



## clean brewer

> QUOTE (clean brewer @ Oct 8 2009, 10:19 PM)
> 
> ... *(WARNING)* If I get an "All Ranga Ale" in my swap box, Im going to beat the brewer that made/brewed it with the bottle that its in...
> 
> 
> You'll have to beat me to him! :angry: I can still taste that farkin' butterscotch!
> 
> Chap Chap



Mate, ive still got the bottle from the Mid Year Swap, might re-brand it "Ukrainiun Ale" and share around!!  12 ml per Brewer... :unsure: 

CB


----------



## chappo1970

browndog said:


> Piss weak if you ask me, it should be that you count yourself lucky to get in on the swap list, not the situation we have with 50 odd so called brewers attending "the swap" and not enough to even fill it.
> 
> -Browndog



Exactly BD! I kid you not I have been fussin' and cussin' over what I'll be offering to my fellow brewers. I'm not worried about the critiques but more I want to offer a solid beer to be enjoyed by my fellow brewer mates. Weak bunch if ask me.

@ CB if you slip that crap to me I will make it my personal mission to insert the offending bottle where the sun don't shine!


----------



## clean brewer

> @ CB if you slip that crap to me I will make it my personal mission to insert the offending bottle where the sun don't shine!



Is that into the person that made it or the person that offered the offending bottle??? :unsure: If its the person that offered the beer, ill give a little back with a dose of "Liquid Asse" h34r: :icon_vomit: :lol: 

CB


----------



## chappo1970

clean brewer said:


> Is that into the person that made it or the person that offered the offending bottle??? If its the person that offered the beer, ill give a little back with a dose of "Liquid Asse"
> 
> CB



Ever poked a stick dow a bullants nest? They are pretty in descriminate about who they whop!

I'll take the liquid ass over the All Ranga ANY DAY!  

Ranga Ale is no joking matter. :angry:


----------



## clean brewer

Chappo said:


> Ever poked a stick dow a bullants nest? They are pretty in descriminate about who they whop!
> 
> I'll take the liquid ass over the All Ranga ANY DAY!
> 
> Ranga Ale is no joking matter. :angry:



I would never take the A.R.A out on you mate...  

Let me check the swap list :lol: , I really will need some feedback on this Beer... <_< Sully????

CB


----------



## chappo1970

CB you have me shyting myself...  

Your welcome to nikko my face just don't feed me the butterscotch!


----------



## clean brewer

Chappo said:


> CB you have me shyting myself...
> 
> Your welcome to nikko my face just don't feed me the butterscotch!



Chap Chap, stop shyting yourself,. :unsure: 

I will not not be doing anything to you bar drinking with you..  The "Werthers" will be reserved for others aswell as "Liquid asse"

CB


----------



## chappo1970

clean brewer said:


> Chap Chap, stop shyting yourself,. :unsure:
> 
> I will not not be doing anything to you bar drinking with you..  The "Werthers" will be reserved for others aswell as "Liquid asse"
> 
> CB




LOL! I still remember saying thru gritted teeth "I think this has a whack of Diacetyl?" :lol:


----------



## scoundrel

bradsbrew said:


> i'll throw in a coupla extra bucks to buy him a pair of jocks if hes wearing a kilt again. From what I've heard he needs to have more than his ribs covered :lol:
> 
> Brad




NO ******* WAY am i wearing a kilt to case swap!!! not with Chappo and Bonj around. i learnt my lesson last time,i've already had my arse posted on forum you won't be getting any more. (unless Sully asks nicely :blink: )


----------



## chappo1970

scoundrelrogue said:


> NO ******* WAY am i wearing a kilt to case swap!!!




I agree Son, a Mankini is much more appropriate for such a high brow affair!


----------



## scoundrel

by the way mum said to send you blokes this as she will "unfortunately be unable to attend QLD Xmas case swap".



she's all yours chap chap, dunno why?


----------



## Scruffy

Knew i wasn't ready to swap...


----------



## Sully

clean brewer said:


> I would never take the A.R.A out on you mate...
> 
> Let me check the swap list , I really will need some feedback on this Beer... Sully????
> 
> CB



FFS... Why am I getting dragged into this?






scoundrelrogue said:


> NO ******* WAY am i wearing a kilt to case swap!!! not with Chappo and Bonj around. i learnt my lesson last time,i've already had my arse posted on forum you won't be getting any more. (unless Sully asks nicely :blink: )



See above comment..... 

AND if you do wear that kilt I will bring a roll of Packing tape and seal all ends so it cant and wont be lifted. I had nightmares for weeks after that.





SERIOUS NOTE (OMG in the Qld Case Swap Thread  ) for all intensive purposes the Swap was meant for your personal best beer, not an experimental beer and not your first AG but one you regularly brew and that stands out for you. Hence I won't be swapping this year until I am comfortable with my brewing and respect for all the good brewers that are participating in the swap.

Cheers Sully


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Sully said:


> FFS... Why am I getting dragged into this?
> 
> 
> Because we love you .. :wub:
> 
> 
> SERIOUS NOTE (OMG in the Qld Case Swap Thread  ) Hence I won't be swapping this year until I am comfortable with my brewing and respect for all the good brewers that are participating in the swap.
> 
> Piss weak Sully , its not about being as good as anybody else ,,its just a swap between brewers , share and share alike ... Your keen to share Sean, Barbara and the ranga and his EX why not a few beers ???
> 
> 
> Cheers Sully


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Duff said:


> I won't be able to stay the night however as the missus is picking me up around 8 - 9pm




WTF ????? Come on Kelli its The QLD swap , let him have a big night out with the rest of us .... and breakfast ... 


Cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla

Sully said:


> SERIOUS NOTE (OMG in the Qld Case Swap Thread  ) for all intensive purposes the Swap was meant for your personal best beer, not an experimental beer and not your first AG but one you regularly brew and that stands out for you. Hence I won't be swapping this year until I am comfortable with my brewing and respect for all the good brewers that are participating in the swap.
> Cheers Sully



As the self appointed case swap beer nazi for the NSW case swap scene (we have 3 a year), I endorse your comments Sully that the swap beer should be your best effort, regardless whether AG, K & K or a combination of both. However I disagree on the experimental side - for many a case swap people try to go outside their normal brewing regime and attempt something different. The point should be made that they should try the brews before submitting to the swap to ensure the brew was effective (I cringe when people say they bottled the beer the night before the swap - how do you know this is your best effort ?). I have rejected up to 5 attempted brews as not good enough to swap on an occasion and rarely swap the first effort. 

If I can offer one point I don't like of the Qld swap its the usage of PET bottles - not on a galss v plastic issue but because I only have one box of plastics! I bottled my effort in August and think it a good brew and something you northerners will like. However if the brew was not up to standard, I'd have to tip out all that beer to refill them. And unless infected I hate to tip out beer !

Sully, I respect your decision and the guts it takes to admit that after all this time and with all your toys you are still a piss poor brewer. Just make sure you are at Sqyre's so I can preach to you my philosophy on beer brewing and beer karma and hopefully you will gain enlightenment on how to brew. Alternatively since I know where you live, I'll come stay a month next winter and show you how.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

HTFU Troy


----------



## clarkey7

Calendar cleared, money paid....Kegs full....

I'm ready...  

PB


----------



## bonj

Fatgodzilla said:


> If I can offer one point I don't like of the Qld swap its the usage of PET bottles - not on a galss v plastic issue but because I only have one box of plastics! I bottled my effort in August and think it a good brew and something you northerners will like. However if the brew was not up to standard, I'd have to tip out all that beer to refill them. And unless infected I hate to tip out beer !


That's a bit of a cop-out in my opinion... it's only $12.87 for another box of 15 from BigW.... splash out and treat yourself. It's the cheapest carton of beer you'll buy in a long time.

The swap to me is all about your best effort... If you don't think your best effort is good enough Sully, then the swap is a good way to find out why.... that is provided that there are experienced brewers and tasters in the swap.

And before someone jumps me in a dark ally for not swapping myself, I'll outline my reasons below:

1. With a new baby and an extremely intensive 5 year old, I'm just not finding the time to brew for myself, let alone for the swap.
2. Every year there's always some [email protected]%$-wit that raises the "Why can't we use glass? I don't like plastic... I want my mummy!" issue, and if I'm not in the swap, then I don't give a stuff what people use.... it's not my floor being mopped in the middle of the night.
3. I invariably end up tipping 1/4 of it out because of infections/off flavours/exploding bottles etc... what a waste.


----------



## Sully

Sorry guys, I didn't want to stir any debates.

Basically what I was to say is that I am not confident enough in my brewing techniques (read my rant post about my bloody brewery and you'll understand) and really haven't got a "best effort" to date to enter in the swap. I would feel bad for the poor fellas that get a half a$$ed effort by me when they offer up some quality beers. Next year will be a different story I'm hoping... 

ON WITH THE FRIVOLOUS POSTS FFS!!!


----------



## Henno

As a complete noob to the swapping thing this is all very interesting. I readily admit I am a piss poor brewer and now I have seen the 'definition' of what we are supposed to be swapping ie your best effort and just quietly shitting myself. One thing I can manage to do though is bottle into glass without making bottle bombs. WTF is going on here? We go to all the trouble of making beer out of grain and your telling me we have had disasterous bottle bombs swapped in the past coz the guy can't measure his carb sugar out properly? This frankly amazes me.

As for the cost of the PET bottles I kind of agree with FatGodzilla here. I only had one box of PET and have now gone out and bought another one. I have bottled 27 golden ales 3 weeks ago and have little faith in the product. If I was allowed to submit glass I would have put down a hundred or so bottles and submitted my best batch. As it stands I will taste the golden tonight and if it is no good will pull out of the swap.

Basically Bonj, I WANT MY MUMMY!


----------



## winkle

Henno said:


> As a complete noob to the swapping thing this is all very interesting. I readily admit I am a piss poor brewer and now I have seen the 'definition' of what we are supposed to be swapping ie your best effort and just quietly shitting myself. One thing I can manage to do though is bottle into glass without making bottle bombs. WTF is going on here? We go to all the trouble of making beer out of grain and your telling me we have had disasterous bottle bombs swapped in the past coz the guy can't measure his carb sugar out properly? This frankly amazes me.
> 
> As for the cost of the PET bottles I kind of agree with FatGodzilla here. I only had one box of PET and have now gone out and bought another one. I have bottled 27 golden ales 3 weeks ago and have little faith in the product. If I was allowed to submit glass I would have put down a hundred or so bottles and submitted my best batch. As it stands I will taste the golden tonight and if it is no good will pull out of the swap.
> 
> Basically Bonj, I WANT MY MUMMY!



If it's no good, you've got time for plan b (brew another batch). I'm not all that confident of the triple brewed the day after my brewday (brewed by drunkards) but will bottle it up anyway and see, but have a batch of dubble as back-up beer. Is the triple my best beer? - probably not, but the last batch was bloody nice after conditioning.


----------



## browndog

Henno said:


> As a complete noob to the swapping thing this is all very interesting. I readily admit I am a piss poor brewer and now I have seen the 'definition' of what we are supposed to be swapping ie your best effort and just quietly shitting myself. One thing I can manage to do though is bottle into glass without making bottle bombs. WTF is going on here? We go to all the trouble of making beer out of grain and your telling me we have had disasterous bottle bombs swapped in the past coz the guy can't measure his carb sugar out properly? This frankly amazes me.
> 
> As for the cost of the PET bottles I kind of agree with FatGodzilla here. I only had one box of PET and have now gone out and bought another one. I have bottled 27 golden ales 3 weeks ago and have little faith in the product. If I was allowed to submit glass I would have put down a hundred or so bottles and submitted my best batch. As it stands I will taste the golden tonight and if it is no good will pull out of the swap.
> 
> Basically Bonj, I WANT MY MUMMY!



Henno,
Many years ago it was agreed to use PET only after Pat sliced his hand distributing the bottles on swap day. Add to this, bottle bombs going off in your kitchen and the fact that king browns are pretty hard to get hold of these days and it's not nice to put your swap bottles in them and get a majority of PETs back. It is just more sensable to do it with PET.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bonj

I understand your hesitation henno. Just remember though, that "your best effort" doesn't mean it has to be an award winning brew, and that the effort required to put down an AG brew generally precludes the likelihood of a slapped together brew, which is what we're trying to avoid. Too many times I've seen in other state's swap threads people saying that if an experimental brew doesn't work out, they'll just put it in the swap and make it someone else's problem. I've also seen new K&K brewers just throw together a brew with little effort, with the promise of getting AG brews in return.


----------



## Scruffy

Maybe I should join the swap?


----------



## TidalPete

TidalPete said:


> Ahh, but they are better brewers perhaps?
> They swap their beers in PROPER bottles with no fear of sending or receiving bottle bombs.
> 
> TP



A BITE AT LAST! :lol: 



> 2. Every year there's always some [email protected]%$-wit that raises the "Why can't we use glass? I don't like plastic... I want my mummy!" issue, and if I'm not in the swap, then I don't give a stuff what people use.... it's not my floor being mopped in the middle of the night.


If you are referring to me I've never been in the swap since the original at Woodhill (But lots of other swaps\sharing before & after using glass) when a lot of swappers cried, to quote you, "I want my mummy" after a bottle was DROPPED not overcarbed (I was one of the swap monitors that day) & ran to the nearest Woolies with $12.87 in their little hands.



> 3. I invariably end up tipping 1/4 of it out because of infections/off flavours/exploding bottles etc... what a waste.


I completely agree with you there mate & it's supposed to be their best effort? More reasons why a lot of us don't swap anymore.

I don't mind plastic bottles but glass is better which is why all the other states swap in glass as far as I am aware.
If a beer is brewed correctly there is no need to bottle in plastic as glass is perfectly safe unless you drop it of course which I personally never have in 15 years of brewing.

Looking forward to seeing you at the swap & sharing a beer or two. :icon_cheers:






TP


----------



## Fatgodzilla

TidalPete said:


> I don't mind plastic bottles but glass is better which is why all the other states swap in glass as far as I am aware.
> If a beer is brewed correctly there is no need to bottle in plastic as glass is perfectly safe unless you drop it of course which I personally never have in 15 years of brewing.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you at the swap & sharing a beer or two. :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TP




Happy to follow the rules of plastic v glass bottles and as said, I had some 30 plastic bottles anyway, just thought I'd say my piece and accept the Qld reasoning 100%. You guys are getting plastic, no worries ! Will make less noise on the 1000 km drive north anyway !

I for one do not think glass is better or worse than plastic - just got more glass so can substitute "poorer" swap beers without throwing out beer. Thought I explained that !

I don't care if I get a kit beer in a swap, providing its the best the bloke can do. Some past kit efforts have been great stuff - better than my AGs at times. To be frank, I'd often prefer someone to make a decent kit beer from time to time to remind you IT CAN BE DONE. The point is, these blokes are on the upward learning curve and moving from K & K to extract or / then AG. 

Just over two years ago I was a K & K man and only found AG existed when I got broadband internet ! I'm sure my first efforts were relatively ordinary, but they were my best efforts and I was proud of them then. 

Anyway, looking forward to the drive north, the beer, the comraderie and sex with a goat.


----------



## daemon

Sully and others not swapping, don't be afraid of the beer you brew. I'm far from an experienced brewer and I actually see the swap as an opportunity to get some feedback. The brew for the last QLD case swap was still in single digits for the number of AG brews that I'd ever completed, but I was still willing to give it a go. Not only did I receive some invaluable feedback but experienced a number of other brews to compare against, critique and learn from. They weren't all perfect (most were very good) but that didn't worry me in the slightest. I enjoy learning about beer and some were superb (Winkle's UXB and BribeG's Green Dragon were my favourites).

My case swap beer is about to start fermenting shortly, which I'm sure will turn out just fine. I'll be looking forward to the feedback and welcome any constructive criticism that will help improve my brewing.


----------



## Henno

I may be being selfish but I have a few hundred glass bottles and bugger all PET. I have a split double batch of a TTL clone down at the moment half with 1187 ringwood and the other half with the Proculture wood ale yeast from Gryphon, these have potential to be rip snorters. The idea of pouring out my boring old JSGA that is unbearably cloudy for some reason to make some PET bottles empty when I have loads of glass bottles is somewhat shitting me.

I may bring the TTL in a keg and swap the lesser beer. Am I right in assuming that the reason for the ban on the evil glass is because Pat is basically a clumsy bastard?


----------



## Scruffy

How does a swop work then?

So if there's 30 blokes at the swop, you make 30 bottles of your #1 export dogs bolloxs - then give one of your bottles to each of the other 29 blokes whilst drinking your 30th bottle...?

...or do you find the most attractive man at the swop and give him all your beer...


...just askin'

...for the newbs... h34r:


----------



## scoundrel

why not drink the stuff that your happy with and put the beers your not in swap so you actually get some feedback on them? otherwise wats the point aside from hereing someone say say **** thats a good beer? get feedback on you duds and make them good next time. but maybe im wrong dunno just my 2c. 98% of the beers in swap are probably going to be the brewers best efforts, whether it be AG or K&K.


----------



## Ross

Henno said:


> I may be being selfish but I have a few hundred glass bottles and bugger all PET. I have a split double batch of a TTL clone down at the moment half with 1187 ringwood and the other half with the Proculture wood ale yeast from Gryphon, these have potential to be rip snorters. The idea of pouring out my boring old JSGA that is unbearably cloudy for some reason to make some PET bottles empty when I have loads of glass bottles is somewhat shitting me.
> 
> I may bring the TTL in a keg and swap the lesser beer. Am I right in assuming that the reason for the ban on the evil glass is because Pat is basically a clumsy bastard?





> why not drink the stuff that your happy with and put the beers your not in swap so you actually get some feedback on them?





......and you wonder why people aren't fighting for swap places h34r: 

+++

I'm in the fortunate position to swap beers with people every day of the week in the shop, so the actual swap has little interest - But really looking forward to tasting the offerings on the day - Getting excited  

Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle

I won't give any brewers a bottle of something that I'm not happy with, any substandard stuff I usually force myself to drink so I don't do (insert error here) ever again  .
By all means get feedback on problematic beers, just don't put them in the swap - its all about sharing *GOOD* beers :beer: .
Froggy does a Pale Ale that is K&K and it is great.


----------



## Fents

maybe you all should stop swapping all together and just call it an AHB xmas pissup would probably be easier and less cat fights.


----------



## Ragmans Coat

being an adopted queenslander this case swap sounds belter. How do you do it? I just can not be bothered reading the hundreds of pages what is involved?


----------



## bconnery

Scruffy said:


> How does a swop work then?
> 
> So if there's 30 blokes at the swop, you make 30 bottles of your #1 export dogs bolloxs - then give one of your bottles to each of the other 29 blokes whilst drinking your 30th bottle...?
> 
> ...or do you find the most attractive man at the swop and give him all your beer...
> 
> 
> ...just askin'
> 
> ...for the newbs... h34r:


Kind of a) Although b might work, if you really think you'll find an attractive man at a QLD case swap...hang on, you said most attractive, well, that just depends on your personal standards I guess. I still wouldn't hang much hope on plan b...

Basically you bring along the beers and they get put in a corner and a bunch of people divide them up into piles. Due to issues in previous years it is now done before people are too pissed, mostly. You bring along x bottles for x people in the swap, including yourself, as beer and maths don't mix so the whole one less because you don't need a bottle of your beer thing didn't work too well for a few years there...

As for glass etc. Well, I personally also think the rule needs revisiting, but perhaps not this year as a) people will have already bottled and B) I'm not swapping this year, mainly due to similar reasons to Bonj's 1. reason so don't feel that I should have any input.


----------



## sqyre

Every year the only disagreement is the actual Swapping of the Beers... :lol: 
Thats why i wanted to piss the Beer swapping off all together..

I like the idea of experianced brewers swapping "Good" Allgrain Beers for K+K beers.. 
If it hadn't happened to me i probably would still be doing K+K.. there is something about taking a beer home and comparing "theirs" with "yours" and then tipping yours out..  

Unfortunatly, swapping can be viewed as an un-even trade with the Better brewers receiving no return for their hard work.

Personally, i would like to see a more organised way of making note of and personally rating the kegged Beers at the Swap day.
(i always get smashed and forget which ones i liked)

Perhaps a personal score sheet with a list of supplied Kegged Beers so you can make notes of what you like and get the recipe later.
Or perhaps some small printed bits of paper that you can grab one if you really like the beer? 
(a bit like those "room for rent" sheets people make with the dozen or so rip off tabs at the bottom.)

I dunno really, but it looks like pretty much everyone has a reason to dislike the swapping part.. 
be it beacuse its glass, plastic, getting shit beer for good, cant brew in time, my beers not good enough or like me.. i HATE bottling.. i'd rather put 6 kegs of Beer on at the Swap day than fill up 24 bottles.

I have no real answer to the problem. Just dont go turning a fun day into an argument over nothing.  

Sqyre...


----------



## winkle

Most of the details are here QLD caseswap.


----------



## bconnery

Ragmans Coat said:


> being an adopted queenslander this case swap sounds belter. How do you do it? I just can not be bothered reading the hundreds of pages what is involved?



You can put your name on the attendees list, pay Sqyre and turn up on the day, with some beer to share. 
If you want to swap, make a batch, put your name on the swap list, pay Sqyre and turn up on the day with your beers to swap and some beer to share. 

Watch out for Incider. 

Easy as...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Not this ugly chestnut of a debate that "I wont swap my good AG beer for some K&K Beer"

FFS...HTFU guys <_< 

I have had some beers from previous swaps that where K&K and where BETTER than some of the AG Beers....

What a pathetic debate....


----------



## AndrewQLD

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Not this ugly chestnut of a debate that "I wont swap my good AG beer for some K&K Beer"
> 
> FFS...HTFU guys <_<
> 
> I have had some beers from previous swaps that where K&K and where BETTER than some of the AG Beers....
> 
> What a pathetic debate....



+1, it's a case swap, you take the diamonds with the coal, anyway if you don't like it don't be in it and you won't need to complain about it. 
Why is it that complaining seems to be more popular now than encouraging <_< . 
I remember the whole point of the case swap originally was to get feedback and help from other brewers, and hopefully to impress your Peers with a fine example of your beer.

Now that I've finished complaining h34r: I think I'd better shut up.
Rant over. 
I'm just a bit pissed off I won't be attending.

Andrew


----------



## paulwolf350

Guys I am going to have to pull out of the swapping part of the festivities. I am probably not going to be able to attend, definitely not able to lug beer to brissy for the swap.

Looking at flying down on the day as an alternative to driving, need to iron out some of the bugs from my plans

Paul


----------



## clean brewer

Daemon said:


> Sully and others not swapping, don't be afraid of the beer you brew. I'm far from an experienced brewer and I actually see the swap as an opportunity to get some feedback. The brew for the last QLD case swap was still in single digits for the number of AG brews that I'd ever completed, but I was still willing to give it a go. Not only did I receive some invaluable feedback but experienced a number of other brews to compare against, critique and learn from. They weren't all perfect (most were very good) but that didn't worry me in the slightest. I enjoy learning about beer and some were superb (Winkle's UXB and BribeG's Green Dragon were my favourites).
> 
> My case swap beer is about to start fermenting shortly, which I'm sure will turn out just fine. I'll be looking forward to the feedback and welcome any constructive criticism that will help improve my brewing.



+1 Daemon, Im not just brewing anything but something I have already got the best feedback from by other Brewers and to test the waters again with it and let some different brewers give their feedback on it aswell for some refinement of the beer if need be...  

Unfortunately, Im the only one that drinks my beer and think most are good/great, so its an opportunity for others to try and give feedback, maybe Ill put in my QABC beer that got 4th from 8 beers and that I also received a awesome comment on it from another brewer just in the last week, would be interesting to compare judging sheets from QABC with brewers own personal comments...

:icon_cheers: CB

P.S. Does anyone know if/when the judging sheets will be sent from QABC????


----------



## TidalPete

sqyre said:


> Every year the only disagreement is the actual Swapping of the Beers... :lol:
> Thats why i wanted to piss the Beer swapping off all together..
> 
> I like the idea of experianced brewers swapping "Good" Allgrain Beers for K+K beers..
> If it hadn't happened to me i probably would still be doing K+K.. there is something about taking a beer home and comparing "theirs" with "yours" and then tipping yours out..
> 
> Unfortunatly, swapping can be viewed as an un-even trade with the Better brewers receiving no return for their hard work.
> 
> Personally, i would like to see a more organised way of making note of and personally rating the kegged Beers at the Swap day.
> (i always get smashed and forget which ones i liked)
> 
> Perhaps a personal score sheet with a list of supplied Kegged Beers so you can make notes of what you like and get the recipe later.
> Or perhaps some small printed bits of paper that you can grab one if you really like the beer?
> (a bit like those "room for rent" sheets people make with the dozen or so rip off tabs at the bottom.)
> 
> I dunno really, but it looks like pretty much everyone has a reason to dislike the swapping part..
> be it beacuse its glass, plastic, getting shit beer for good, cant brew in time, my beers not good enough or like me.. i HATE bottling.. i'd rather put 6 kegs of Beer on at the Swap day than fill up 24 bottles.
> 
> I have no real answer to the problem. Just dont go turning a fun day into an argument over nothing.
> 
> Sqyre...



+1
I'll be the first to respond to this great idea Brucey :super: with the added suggestion that those without kegs bring along a dozen or so bottles of whatever individual beer they like to be rated also.
All that would be needed is to work out printed score sheets in "Landscape" (More room horizontally) with the names of all attending brewers in column 1 & with boxes they can tick when evaluating each beer but also leaving room for individual notes on the opposite side perhaps? Don't compete so have never seen an official scoring sheet but perhaps one of those could be used\modified?
Just my 2 cents worth.
Looks like paulwolf350 might be another needing a lift from & back to the airport? 

TP


----------



## Ross

clean brewer said:


> P.S. Does anyone know if/when the judging sheets will be sent from QABC????



CB - We had a delay with the printers getting the certificates printed, but they arrived here today - So just need to get sorted & posted.

Otherwise they are here (CraftBrewer Shop) for collection.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Henno

Ross said:


> ......and you wonder why people aren't fighting for swap places h34r:
> 
> +++
> 
> I'm in the fortunate position to swap beers with people every day of the week in the shop, so the actual swap has little interest - But really looking forward to tasting the offerings on the day - Getting excited
> 
> Cheers Ross




WTF goes on here? Why am I getting highlighted and quoted? I think I put across a perfectly reasonable proposal that if I could use glass I'd be able to swap better or possibly even more batches of beer. Maybe I should have worderd it 'I may BE FORCED TO bring the TTL in a keg and swap the lesser beer'

I'll go out and spend some more money on some PET bottles by the looks of it. 

I'm with Chappo just quietly. More people should get digits out and swap, I'd still attend if it was called the Qld Christmas Piss Up at Sqyre's though, I'm just trying go get into the spirit of the swap.

I did cut my foot on a broken bottle when I was 6 years old though, what am I thinking!!!!


----------



## clean brewer

Ross said:


> CB - We had a delay with the printers getting the certificates printed, but they arrived here today - So just need to get sorted & posted.
> 
> Otherwise they are here (CraftBrewer Shop) for collection.
> 
> Cheers Ross



Cheers Ross..  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## AndrewQLD

Henno said:


> WTF goes on here? Why am I getting highlighted and quoted? I think I put across a perfectly reasonable proposal that if I could use glass I'd be able to swap better or possibly even more batches of beer. Maybe I should have worderd it 'I may BE FORCED TO bring the TTL in a keg and swap the lesser beer'
> 
> I'll go out and spend some more money on some PET bottles by the looks of it.
> 
> I'm with Chappo just quietly. More people should get digits out and swap, I'd still attend if it was called the Qld Christmas Piss Up at Sqyre's though, I'm just trying go get into the spirit of the swap.
> 
> I did cut my foot on a broken bottle when I was 6 years old though, what am I thinking!!!!



I seriously doubt your being targeted Henno, but you did have a sooky about having to get some plastic bottles, HTFU  , get some plastic bottles you tight arse, start bottling and give your crappy beer a bit of time to condition and you'll have a pearler  .
BTW, I don't think I've ever thought one off your beers wasn't a great drop, the Wheat beer at the brew day was really nice.

Notice emoticons that denote my humerous frame of mind at the time of posting
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross

> I seriously doubt your being targeted Henno, but you did have a sooky about having to get some plastic bottles, HTFU  , get some plastic bottles you tight arse, start bottling and give your crappy beer a bit of time to condition and you\'ll have a pearler.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Very insightful today Andrew  - couldn\'t have said it better myself (& apparently I didn\'t :lol: )

didn\'t mean to offend Henno - Lets get back to :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Henno

I read a post that portrays me in a negative light very, very carefully. In my response I never once said I thought I was being 'targetted' just asked why I was being quoted and highlighted in what to me made me look like a good reason not to swap. I also don't believe anything I have put up so far has been 'sooky'.

Again, I'm trying to support the swap part of the Christmas case swap and my humble opinion is simply that if somebody has hurt themselves on a broken bottle then I feel for them, I have the scar tissue on my hands, feet and head that says glass can be quite ouchy. Really who needs to HTFU though? Let's live on the wild side and use glass bottles like the rest of Australia. Personally I'm pretty good at putting in stitches.   

Wonder if I'm still welcome at this event now. :huh:


----------



## bonj

TidalPete said:


> A BITE AT LAST! :lol:
> 
> 
> If you are referring to me I've never been in the swap since the original at Woodhill (But lots of other swaps\sharing before & after using glass) when a lot of swappers cried, to quote you, "I want my mummy" after a bottle was DROPPED not overcarbed (I was one of the swap monitors that day) & ran to the nearest Woolies with $12.87 in their little hands.


Nope, wasn't referring to you... but if you wanna fight me mate.... he's outside 
As I said above, I'm not in this swap, so I don't care what they use. I just object to people who arrive late to the party and question all the rules. I mean, I prefer my beer in glass too. But some king browns are not what they used to be after however many uses... some will just fail from fatigue. A large number of people have complained about giving away their king browns and getting plastic in return. Plenty of reasons for plastic in the swap... I guess they kind of do favour those that bottle from the keg though... much easier to test the beer before it even gets into the bottle with kegs. As I've said previously, I had a glass swap bottle fail in the middle of the night (I'm glad it didn't fail with any kids around... there was glass everywhere)... It was from a reputable experienced brewer (that I will not name), and the only one of that batch that failed, so my natural conclusion was a fatigued bottle. It happens. If you're willing to run the risk, however large or small it is, that's fine, but I'm not, so I don't take glass any more. I'm not going to fight about it like last year, because it is counter-productive.


> I completely agree with you there mate & it's supposed to be their best effort? More reasons why a lot of us don't swap anymore.
> 
> I don't mind plastic bottles but glass is better which is why all the other states swap in glass as far as I am aware.
> If a beer is brewed correctly there is no need to bottle in plastic as glass is perfectly safe unless you drop it of course which I personally never have in 15 years of brewing.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you at the swap & sharing a beer or two. <smiley removed to comply with smiley quota>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TP


 :icon_chickcheers: bring on the beer! I'll be brewing my keg contribution this week sometime... not sure what yet... possibly my award winning (2nd at the Ipswich Show... as if it doesn't get more prestigious than that! :lol: ) Santa Anna Pale Ale.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Henno said:


> I read a post that portrays me in a negative light very, very carefully. In my response I never once said I thought I was being 'targetted' just asked why I was being quoted and highlighted in what to me made me look like a good reason not to swap. I also don't believe anything I have put up so far has been 'sooky'.
> 
> Again, I'm trying to support the swap part of the Christmas case swap and my humble opinion is simply that if somebody has hurt themselves on a broken bottle then I feel for them, I have the scar tissue on my hands, feet and head that says glass can be quite ouchy. Really who needs to HTFU though? Let's live on the wild side and use glass bottles like the rest of Australia. Personally I'm pretty good at putting in stitches.
> 
> Wonder if I'm still welcome at this event now. :huh:



Gees come on mate, have a bit of fun and take the comments as intended, in fun. And the whole point is, there is no reason "not to swap".
Still can't see where you personally was portrayed in a negative way, it was just general comments directed generally at people complaining about the rules of the swap.
End of story, sorry if I offended, it was intended as light ribbing between friends.
Wonder if my beers will make it down now :huh:  

Andrew


----------



## bonj

Henno said:


> I read a post that portrays me in a negative light very, very carefully. In my response I never once said I thought I was being 'targetted' just asked why I was being quoted and highlighted in what to me made me look like a good reason not to swap. I also don't believe anything I have put up so far has been 'sooky'.
> 
> Again, I'm trying to support the swap part of the Christmas case swap and my humble opinion is simply that if somebody has hurt themselves on a broken bottle then I feel for them, I have the scar tissue on my hands, feet and head that says glass can be quite ouchy. Really who needs to HTFU though? Let's live on the wild side and use glass bottles like the rest of Australia. Personally I'm pretty good at putting in stitches.
> 
> Wonder if I'm still welcome at this event now. :huh:


Of course you're still welcome, mate! I don't think your post should have been lumped in with that awful comment from scoundrel_rogue...

Perhaps the glass issue does need to be revisited.... In the highlighted post you raised a valid point... that being forced to use plastic means that you may end up being *forced* to contribute a lesser beer, or not at all.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

I remmember the first Xmas swap meet in Sqyres Dog House......


And It was actually a swap meet....as in , most of us came with beers to swap and take home in bottles...


God damn Frogmans missus drove like a demon ...and i nearly got lost....Not to mention the bloody Toll on the Motorway :unsure:


----------



## jlm

Just kegged my swap beer..... Has been happily sitting in a cube, lagering for a month or two. Carefully opened the tap a little..... and nothing. I remember rinsing the new cube out really really well with boiling water, sanitising ect. Don't remember drilling a hole in the cube though..... Wanker.

Anyway, done now. 2206 really flocs out well after sitting in the one spot for multiple weeks. Even when tipped on its side for a minute.

Looking forward to bottling in PET (from keg).


----------



## TidalPete

Bonj said:


> :icon_chickcheers: bring on the beer! I'll be brewing my keg contribution this week sometime... not sure what yet... possibly my award winning (2nd at the Ipswich Show... as if it doesn't get more prestigious than that! :lol: ) Santa Anna Pale Ale.



Looking forward to a tasting Bonj but think your award-winning beer incorrectly named.
TTBOMK Anna is no Santa & takes much more than she gives. :lol: 

TP


----------



## scoundrel

mine will be brewed this sunday after the house move. taking my kit and kilo to a swap was the best thing i ever did i reralised i could be a better brewer.


----------



## NickB

With what looks like a massive turnout for this event, has anyone contemplated the name tag thing that was done a few years back? I wasn't around then, but think the idea of everyone having their own tag with their real name, and AHB username on it wouldn't be such a bad idea.......

Cheers


----------



## jlm

NickB said:


> With what looks like a massive turnout for this event, has anyone contemplated the name tag thing that was done a few years back? I wasn't around then, but think the idea of everyone having their own tag with their real name, and AHB username on it wouldn't be such a bad idea.......
> 
> Cheers


I'll answer to "Hey get me one while you're there."


----------



## NickB

Will see if I can source some cheap lanyards or something if everyone is interested.....


Cheers


----------



## clean brewer

Already prepared to ensure people will know who I am on the night... :unsure: 

Stay tuned Nick for my own personal piece of Identification for the Swap, should be here next week..  

Ill take a pic when it arrives....

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## TidalPete

NickB said:


> With what looks like a massive turnout for this event, has anyone contemplated the name tag thing that was done a few years back? I wasn't around then, but think the idea of everyone having their own tag with their real name, and AHB username on it wouldn't be such a bad idea.......
> 
> Cheers



Nick,

I mentioned this very thing to Brucey at Winkle's but can't recall his opinion. TTBOMM I think the tags were supplied gratis along with a lot of beer by Jimmyjack? Can someone please correct me if I'm wrong here?
I still have my original tag, personally autographed by Rossco :lol: but reckon tags are a great idea if we can get them.

TP


----------



## NickB

If not lanyards, big bloody stickers to write our names on!

Cheers


----------



## clean brewer

NickB said:


> If not lanyards, big bloody stickers to write our names on!
> 
> Cheers



Stickers/Labels?? Great idea, they've been used for years to help people identify each other at functions, why did I just waste $30 on my own form of ID???  Memorabillia....

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## daemon

NickB said:


> Will see if I can source some cheap lanyards or something if everyone is interested.....
> 
> 
> Cheers


Just some jam labels will do and I doubt you'll need one for Chappo. If anyone doesn't know who he is by the end of the night they must have passed out very early 

Can't wait to sample my case swap brew, the wort tastes divine and it'll be my first use of 1469 yeast. It's a darker style ale that's somewhat "inspired" by the White Rabbit brew but certainly not a clone. Colour is a dark ruby brown, when the 1469 drops out nicely it should look magic in a glass.


----------



## TidalPete

NickB said:


> If not lanyards, big bloody stickers to write our names on!
> 
> Cheers



Just wear white shorts Nick. I'll make it my personal ambition to make ensure you're recognised by all. :lol: 

TP


----------



## NickB

I'll bring you 10c for your trouble Pete..... h34r:


----------



## TidalPete

NickB said:


> I'll bring you 10c for your trouble Pete..... h34r:



GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! not again! :angry: :lol: 

TP


----------



## Henno

Chappo told me it was mandatory to have your name tattooed on your forehead for this event. I got mine last week and it hurt like buggery. Don't tell me he was having me on!


----------



## clarkey7

Henno said:


> Chappo told me it was mandatory to have your name tattooed on your forehead for this event. I got mine last week and it hurt like buggery. Don't tell me he was having me on!


Actually, tattooing is providing free of charge at the swap via Nikko pens!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

clean brewer said:


> Already prepared to ensure people will know who I am on the night...



Well I think most ppl know who I am even if they haven't met me .. 

On returning from a swap my misses asked airport security " have you seen a big bloke with a beard ?" and quick as a flash his replie .. "That bloke just heading across the car park " with finger pointed .. 

So if the loud shirt dosent do it , I have something comming in the post that should make me stand out in the croud... 

I have my tag here from the first woodhill adventure...was a good help too ....

cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Osama Bin Ned :lol: 

I shall be wearing a Honda shirt...as per previous swaps...


----------



## Scruffy

clean brewer said:


> Stickers/Labels?? Great idea, they've been used for years to help people identify each other at functions, why did I just waste $30 on my own form of ID???  Memorabillia....
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



You're coming dressed in a $30 inflatable hop suit?


----------



## TidalPete

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Well I think most ppl know who I am even if they haven't met me ..
> 
> On returning from a swap my misses asked airport security " have you seen a big bloke with a beard ?" and quick as a flash his replie .. "That bloke just heading across the car park " with finger pointed ..
> 
> So if the loud shirt dosent do it , I have something comming in the post that should make me stand out in the croud...
> 
> I have my tag here from the first woodhill adventure...was a good help too ....
> 
> cheers



You're a one-off model mate but my concern is that I won't be able to remember (Especially after the first few hours) the names of a lot of the other 50 or so brewers in attendance.  

Ahhhh the memories invoked by this pic. :lol: 



TP


----------



## bonj

I was one of the only people at ANHC last year wearing a name tag, and was told that I was the only person that didn't need one! I will bring one anyway


----------



## daemon

**** This is a community service announcement: ****

Be aware of the breathalyser machine that may be at the QLD case swap. It has been identified as a fake and gives really bad results. The fake should be easy to identify, it will be very large and may make sounds similar to Sully or InCider moaning.

A photo of the fake item is shown below:




You have been warned!


----------



## TidalPete

TidalPete said:


> Nick,
> 
> I mentioned this very thing to Brucey at Winkle's but can't recall his opinion. TTBOMM I think the tags were supplied gratis along with a lot of beer by Jimmyjack? Can someone please correct me if I'm wrong here?
> I still have my original tag, personally autographed by Rossco :lol: but reckon tags are a great idea if we can get them.
> 
> TP



And they were the Beez Kneez alright. :super: 



TP


----------



## browndog

Still got mine too Pete, I think I'll bring it along!

As for feedack with the swap beers, I'll be filling out a BJCP scoresheet on each, swappers can let me know via PM if they want a copy emailed to them. I won't be putting any results on here.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## stillscottish

The Nikko pen idea is probably the go. If we have our names written on our foreheads at the start of the day it'll save time later in the night. <_< 

Swap beers: 
I don't have a problem with *whatever* a brewer wants to bring along. I'm sure we all do the best we can with every brew and this is an ideal way to get feedback, whether it's a pat on the back for a job well done or something that'll nudge you in the right direction to do better next time. There will probably always be better beers than yours so you shouldn't worry about what _you_ may feel is an inferior beer. I was shitting myself before my first swap till I discovered that my beers were just as good as everyone elses.

Bottles:
I don't really give a stuff what the beer is bottled in. I prefer PET now that I'm kegging because I only have enough glass for leftovers and I don't want to lose them. Just as long as they don't have some manky label on them that takes forever to scrape off.

Bring out your Beers!!

Campbell


----------



## winkle

FINALLY got the swap beer bottled (in PET you #$#@^%$#&^$-ers ) and its pretty good from the fermenter, a touch sweet but bottle conditioning should dry it out a bit. Should be in the 9.25 / 9.5%ABV area and will be labled " 9 Rounds Rapid" should be good to go around Xmas and beware. :icon_cheers:


----------



## scoundrel

ah winkle you didn't tell them all about our incider inspired special ingredient. :lol:


----------



## chappo1970

I'm glad to see that there are still some *real* brewers with *real* balls that are still willing to swap their beers. To rest of you pouncy nancy girls, who squat to pee, better make sure those the kegging efforts are up to scratch, yeah? 

+1 BD happy to critique the beers off line and email the BJCP scores individually, in fact it'll be my pleasure. I'm not a judge but I do love me beer.


----------



## clean brewer

Chappo said:


> I'm glad to see that there are still some *real* brewers with *real* balls that are still willing to swap their beers. To rest of you pouncy nancy girls, who squat to pee, better make sure those the kegging efforts are up to scratch, yeah?
> 
> +1 BD happy to critique the beers off line and email the BJCP scores individually, in fact it'll be my pleasure. I'm not a judge but I do love me beer.


 
Geez, lucky I put my name on the list then!! :unsure: I can now be a _*real*_ brewer with *massive real* balls.. :beerbang: 
I dont want to be a pouncy nancy girl that squats to pee... h34r: 

CB


----------



## winkle

Just as well, the bullants around Sqyres place will be up ya jacksie before you know it if ya have a squat :huh: ,


----------



## chappo1970

clean brewer said:


> Geez, lucky I put my name on the list then!! :unsure: I can now be a _*real*_ brewer with *massive real* balls.. :beerbang:
> I dont want to be a pouncy nancy girl that squats to pee... h34r:
> 
> CB


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

I have even made a spaciel box to put my beers in


----------



## chappo1970

Think I'll just bring a six pack?


----------



## chappo1970

On Ya SULLY!!! You farkin' legend!

1. NickB + 1 Keg shaped vessel for consumption.
2. Chappo - Wheat Rye I have been working on!
3.Scoundrelrogue (Green bullet Ale, winkles brew day and my 1st AG)
4.half-fix (something ag) - BETTER BE SOMETHING DECENT!!!
5. Chappo - Grape Ape Rye IPA + keg of Summer Ale + Stout
6. Stillscottish +keg (and bring yer soddin' pipes ya big jessie)
7. kram - beer... maybe
8. Troydo NFI + keg 
9. Browndog - number 9 number 9 number 9 number 9 ale
10.winkle - SubTropic Triple (or a xmas ale) + keg of Galaxian PA
11. FROGMAN Banana Wheat Beer. + Keg.
12.AndrewQLD - Coopers Sparkling Ale
13.jlm- + a keg
14. Bradsbrew- ESB or Stout
15. Gavo - Bastardized Dogwood Pale. 
16. Daemon - NFI yet
17. Henno - some kind of beer
18. GravityGuru - Powderkeg GB
19. Fatgodzilla - Dragon Ale (red, smoky, hot!)
20. Clean Brewer(T.B.C) "Leftovers A.I.P.A" or "4/8 A.I.P.A" + a keg for consumption
21. Ducatiboy Stu - Beer 
*22. Sully + ESB swap + a keg of sumthin...*


I knew I could rely on ya mate!  

I'm entering 2 beers but only count me as one boys. I was going to give them as a little Christmas pressie for a select few but I would rather share it with the brewers that don't have a stick rammed up their clacker and are worried about getting the odd dead beer.  Now it is a little experimental but the sample I'm sucking on ATM has me convinced that you either love it or hate it. :lol: 

Bring on a great Swap and Piss up I say!!!!

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## clean brewer

> 4.half-fix (something ag) - BETTER BE SOMETHING DECENT!!!



Hey Half-wit Fix, what is this "something AG"?????????? :unsure: 

Have you done it/one yet???????  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## scoundrel

i don't see it happening, he may not even come as it stands at the moment, just sent him a txt, to find out he's even going?
Edit: halfy won't be coming ill take his name off the list, he's working or something won't have time to brew and works weekends.

On Ya sully, i hope that a few other nay sayers follow sully and have a farkin go.

cash will be on its way in a couple of days sqyre, just need to get to the bank mate.


----------



## Bribie G

1. NickB + 1 Keg shaped vessel for consumption.
2. Chappo - Wheat Rye I have been working on!
3.Scoundrelrogue (Green bullet Ale, winkles brew day and my 1st AG)
4.half-fix (something ag) - BETTER BE SOMETHING DECENT!!!
5. Chappo - Grape Ape Rye IPA + keg of Summer Ale + Stout
6. Stillscottish +keg (and bring yer soddin' pipes ya big jessie)
7. kram - beer... maybe
8. Troydo NFI + keg 
9. Browndog - number 9 number 9 number 9 number 9 ale
10.winkle - SubTropic Triple (or a xmas ale) + keg of Galaxian PA
11. FROGMAN Banana Wheat Beer. + Keg.
12.AndrewQLD - Coopers Sparkling Ale
13.jlm- + a keg
14. Bradsbrew- ESB or Stout
15. Gavo - Bastardized Dogwood Pale. 
16. Daemon - NFI yet
17. Henno - some kind of beer
18. GravityGuru - Powderkeg GB
19. Fatgodzilla - Dragon Ale (red, smoky, hot!)
20. Clean Brewer(T.B.C) "Leftovers A.I.P.A" or "4/8 A.I.P.A" + a keg for consumption
21. Ducatiboy Stu - Beer 
22. Sully + ESB swap + a keg of sumthin..
23. BribieG Coopers Stout Toucan 9% Headbanger Niggajuice + keg SuperLandlord

This toucan stout is starting to get legs around the place so I'll spread the love.


----------



## sqyre

scoundrelrogue said:


> cash will be on its way in a couple of days sqyre, just need to get to the bank mate.



Dont worry about it mate, we will fix that up when i get the ribs off you and give you some cash for them.
Thanks to the guys who have already paid, that wont be a problem now.. :icon_cheers: 

Especially after Ross kindly donated Josh's Pay for the week to the cause... :lol: 

Sqyre..


----------



## clean brewer

> i don't see it happening, he may not even come as it stands at the moment, just sent him a txt, to find out he's even going?
> Edit: halfy won't be coming ill take his name off the list, he's working or something won't have time to brew and works weekends.



Thought as much... :lol: :blink: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

sqyre said:


> Dont worry about it mate, we will fix that up when i get the ribs off you and give you some cash for them.
> Thanks to the guys who have already paid, that wont be a problem now.. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Especially after Ross kindly donated Josh's Pay for the week to the cause... :lol:
> 
> Sqyre..




That Rossco has a BIG heart....


----------



## chappo1970

sqyre said:


> Dont worry about it mate, we will fix that up when i get the ribs off you and give you some cash for them.
> Thanks to the guys who have already paid, that wont be a problem now.. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Especially after Ross kindly donated Josh's Pay for the week to the cause... :lol:
> 
> Sqyre..




$2.50 ain't gunna go far Sqyre?


----------



## TidalPete

Money sent Brucey. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## Scruffy

Chappo said:


> $2.50 ain't gunna go far Sqyre?



'nuff for a couple of chicken nuggets or fish fingers, small french fries and some kechup... and a toy...

He's thought this one through...


----------



## winkle

1. NickB + 1 Keg shaped vessel for consumption.
2. Chappo - Wheat Rye I have been working on!
3.Scoundrelrogue (Green bullet Ale, winkles brew day and my 1st AG)
4.
5. Chappo - Grape Ape Rye IPA + keg of Summer Ale + Stout
6. Stillscottish +keg (and bring yer soddin' pipes ya big jessie)
7. kram - beer... maybe
8. Troydo NFI + keg
9. Browndog - number 9 number 9 number 9 number 9 ale
10.winkle - 9-Rounds-Rapid Triple (ready to drink by Xmas) + keg of Galaxian PA
11. FROGMAN Banana Wheat Beer. + Keg.
12.AndrewQLD - Coopers Sparkling Ale
13.jlm- + a keg
14. Bradsbrew- ESB or Stout
15. Gavo - Bastardized Dogwood Pale.
16. Daemon - NFI yet
17. Henno - some kind of beer
18. GravityGuru - Powderkeg GB
19. Fatgodzilla - Dragon Ale (red, smoky, hot!)
20. Clean Brewer(T.B.C) "Leftovers A.I.P.A" or "4/8 A.I.P.A" + a keg for consumption
21. Ducatiboy Stu - Beer
22. Sully + ESB swap + a keg of sumthin..
23. BribieG Coopers Stout Toucan 9% Headbanger Niggajuice + keg SuperLandlord

Beer updated


----------



## Scruffy

Is that a gap at #4? 

Strokes chin wistfully...


----------



## bradsbrew

Scruffy said:


> Is that a gap at #4?
> 
> Strokes chin wistfully...




Jump in Scruffy. :beer:


----------



## Bribie G

That was Half fix, his buddy Scoundrelrogue says he won't be participating as he's working that weekend, IIRC


----------



## chappo1970

Scruffy said:


> Is that a gap at #4?
> 
> Strokes chin wistfully...




Come on Andy! We need a Pom to show us how it's done. 

Sorry but Bribie is barely recognisable at Pom these days h34r:


----------



## sqyre

I have updated the Attendee List with a [Paid confirmed] marker against those who have paid. 
(its a lovely bright green color that makes you want to spew if you look at the page too long.. :icon_vomit: ) 

Sqyre.. :icon_cheers: 

PS.. can someone PM me and tell me who the suprise NSW Attendee is?? and are they coming?? :blink:


----------



## Sully

You should have mine by now, transferred on the 7th..... :blink:


----------



## paulwolf350

Payment sent


Paul


----------



## sqyre

Sully said:


> You should have mine by now, transferred on the 7th..... :blink:



Sorry sully, i thought i had you confirmed....on the attending list.. i better check my transfers again.. :unsure:


----------



## Sully

sqyre said:


> Sorry sully, i thought i had you confirmed....on the attending list.. i better check my transfers again.. :unsure:





I'm on the swapping list now...


----------



## clean brewer

Ok, my ID arrived today so all you great guys will know who I am without having to ask or be reminded..  

And Im ready to go, fooking excited now.... :icon_chickcheers: 






 CB


----------



## bradsbrew

Nice work CB


----------



## paulwolf350

clean brewer said:


> Ok, my ID arrived today so all you great guys will know who I am without having to ask or be reminded..
> 
> And Im ready to go, fooking excited now.... :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> View attachment 31865
> View attachment 31866
> 
> 
> CB



Awesome



I want one too

Paul


----------



## bonj

Nice work, CB! I'm aiming to have a tshirt with my logo on it... if I get it done in time.


----------



## bradsbrew

paulwolf350 said:


> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> I want one too
> 
> Paul


But then we wont know which one is CB or PW :wacko: .


----------



## paulwolf350

bradsbrew said:


> But then we wont know which one is CB or PW :wacko: .



LOL. waiting for that one to come up


----------



## chappo1970

Noice one CB... Love it! 

Maybe I should get one so everyone knows who I am?


----------



## winkle

Just wear the helmet dude. Is it rolling pin proof?, I may have need of it.


----------



## browndog

just transfered the moolah Brucie, do you still have my green folding chair from last year mate?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## clean brewer

Cheers guys,  I figured with 50+ Brewers there and only a handful I know, something like this will help others recognise me easier..


By the way, Im sure this was asked but is there a *cut-off date* for the People that are able to be in the swap???? Ive got 2 beers that could potentially go in the Swap, 1 of them will get me just enough for maybe 22-23 bottles and another that I can/will get 26 bottles easily... :unsure: 

If its cut by tomorrow, Ill bottle the smaller beer otherwise Ill just keg it and bottle the other..... Without having to buy more bottles h34r: 

:beer: CB


----------



## Scruffy

Cut off date... err... I'm brewing something, tomorrow...

I've read the comments so far, ...you know this swap shit I guess is just like a father at an arranged marriage... he loves his daughter dearly, but she's a bit of a pig, he's both elated and caught up with the moment, but unlike his wife knows only too well the long term ramifications...

I'll be making a couple of beers BTW...


----------



## winkle

Scruffy said:


> Cut off date... err... I'm brewing something, tomorrow...
> 
> I've read the comments so far, ...you know this swap shit I guess is just like a father at an arranged marriage... he loves his daughter dearly, but she's a bit of a pig, he's both elated and caught up with the moment, but unlike his wife knows only too well the long term ramifications...
> 
> I'll be making a couple of beers BTW...



I hope the swap number doesn't go over 24 :blink: , we were under 21 when I bottled on the weekend. (Otherwise the "G" word may have to get mentioned again  .


----------



## sqyre

browndog said:


> just transfered the moolah Brucie, do you still have my green folding chair from last year mate?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Yep still here Tony... :icon_cheers: 
A little stretched from my humungus arse...but still here.. :lol: 

Sqyre..


----------



## chappo1970

sqyre said:


> A little stretched from my humungus arse...but still here.. :lol:
> Sqyre..



I hope you weren't naked again Sqyre? Damn those skiddies can be hard to remove h34r:


----------



## Bribie G

Sqyre, deposited the cash this afternoon but the Westpac guy at the counter couldn't add a text message to the deposit (every other frign bank can do that but not Westpac for some reason) so I added the Bribie postcode 4507 as my ID.

BribieG

:icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

sqyre said:


> I have updated the Attendee List with a [Paid confirmed] marker against those who have paid.
> (its a lovely bright green color that makes you want to spew if you look at the page too long..
> 
> Sqyre..
> 
> PS.. can someone PM me and tell me who the suprise NSW Attendee is?? and are they coming?? :blink:



Yes she/it/he is still coming :icon_cheers: 

No, I will not say who it is....


----------



## bradsbrew

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yes she/it/he is still coming :icon_cheers:
> 
> No, I will not say who it is....



Is it SANTA??


----------



## chappo1970

Nah! I think he is busy working something out at Ducati's place while he is away...


----------



## scoundrel

swap beers is on and happy at 20 deg temp controlled in my drinks fridge, had to drink everything in it first, not that i had much left, just daemons porter and an A.R.A. i still can't taste anything and i had curry for dinner?

Ribs aren't being picked up untill the 7th or do you want them sooner?


----------



## Sully

scoundrelrogue said:


> ... and an A.R.A. i still can't taste anything and i had curry for dinner?





Perfect time to drink it then h34r:


----------



## clean brewer

Ive still got an A.R.A hanging in the fridge, not sure what to do with it?? :unsure: Maybe test it out on someone or if Im short for the Swap, I might put it in as a lucky dip.... h34r: 

Busy night tonight, bottled my swap beer(upped the carb a little hopefully), kegged a Pale Ale and put down 45 litres of my "Leftovers A.I.P.A" for fermentation....

Then pulled 2 empty kegs out of fridge(fook im low on beer), and there was beer everywhere :angry: , a bottle obviously has froze(near the icey thing at top of fridge) and cracked and put shit everywhere, thats for tomoz night.... And now im tired!!!!

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## sqyre

scoundrelrogue said:


> swap beers is on and happy at 20 deg temp controlled in my drinks fridge, had to drink everything in it first, not that i had much left, just daemons porter and an A.R.A. i still can't taste anything and i had curry for dinner?
> 
> Ribs aren't being picked up untill the 7th or do you want them sooner?



No its cool, i couldn't remember when you said you were getting them... :icon_cheers: 
Didn't want you going out of pocket for too long.

Sqyre..


----------



## Henno

Just paid Brucey, I can't wait to see my name with the vomit green letters beside it!


----------



## Bribie G

Just picked up 2 tins of Coopers Stout, a kilo of dex and a kilo of LDME from the local store, This afternoon with the aid of a bag of party ice + a shrink of Notto, the case swap NiggaJuice 9% will be on the launch pad and firing. :icon_drunk: 

I might as well post my brew day right here:















That was easy.

Beats that BIAB nonsense, are we in this to make alcohol or what?


----------



## therook

Chappo said:


> Noice one CB... Love it!
> 
> Maybe I should get one so everyone knows who I am?




Chappo, if you talk as much as you post then i'm sure you will stand out :icon_cheers: 

Rook


----------



## chappo1970

therook said:


> Chappo, if you talk as much as you post then i'm sure you will stand out :icon_cheers:
> 
> Rook




Go back to sleep you Richmond Supporter :lol:


----------



## Fatgodzilla

Chappo said:


> Go back to sleep you Richmond Supporter :lol:




Everyone usually dislikes Chappo immediately to save time  

















:icon_cheers:


----------



## clean brewer

Fatgodzilla said:


> Everyone usually dislikes Chappo immediately to save time



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stillscottish

Just in case the swap numbers spike I kegged my swap beer today (which I'd made to keg, not bottling quantity) and will brew 23l worth of swap beer tomorrow.

Updated Beer description

1. NickB + 1 Keg shaped vessel for consumption.
2. Chappo - Wheat Rye I have been working on!
3.Scoundrelrogue (Green bullet Ale, winkles brew day and my 1st AG)
4.
5. Chappo - Grape Ape Rye IPA + keg of Summer Ale + Stout
6. Stillscottish - Scottish 80/ + keg of same (and bring yer soddin' pipes ya big jessie)
7. kram - beer... maybe
8. Troydo NFI + keg
9. Browndog - number 9 number 9 number 9 number 9 ale
10.winkle - 9-Rounds-Rapid Triple (ready to drink by Xmas) + keg of Galaxian PA
11. FROGMAN Banana Wheat Beer. + Keg.
12.AndrewQLD - Coopers Sparkling Ale
13.jlm- + a keg
14. Bradsbrew- ESB or Stout
15. Gavo - Bastardized Dogwood Pale.
16. Daemon - NFI yet
17. Henno - some kind of beer
18. GravityGuru - Powderkeg GB
19. Fatgodzilla - Dragon Ale (red, smoky, hot!)
20. Clean Brewer(T.B.C) "Leftovers A.I.P.A" or "4/8 A.I.P.A" + a keg for consumption
21. Ducatiboy Stu - Beer
22. Sully + ESB swap + a keg of sumthin..
23. BribieG Coopers Stout Toucan 9% Headbanger Niggajuice + keg SuperLandlord


Bruce, I've just got netbanking on my account again after bank changes so I'll xfer money tomorrow.


----------



## PistolPatch

Haven't had time to read all the posts here but as self-elected official QLD Swap Thread Post Counter I am disappointed to see that with over 50 attendees we haven't seen 1000 posts yet. WTF?

Gone are the good old days when we could copy and paste the attendee list, get it wrong and then post it again  

And I see the annual PET versus Glass debate only took about 100 posts up. What is the world coming too? Where is InCider?

I have even failed dismally myself recently in upping the post count here. What am I doing?

In order to redeem myself, I am going to re-open the PET/Glass debate 

Here is why PET bottles will always rule at the QLD Swap (but we should spend at least 200 posts in next year's thread arguing about this because it contributes greatly to the post count which is all that really matters  )

1. Health and Safetey: I didn't just get a sliced hand (I get them every day in my work - three stitches just last week!) but nearly lost an eye from a glass bottle at the Swap. I didn't drop this bottle or tap it against anything, it just blew up in my hand and one bit of the glass flew just past my left eye at bullet speed. Even though my left eye is already blind, it would have put a big dampener on the day if that one had been impaled. Let's not let the Sqyre's be subjected to this possibility. (The brewer who brewed that beer was very experienced as well.) For this reason alone, it should be beyond debate.
2. Transport & Storage: Transporting PET bottles is lighter (especially if you are getting on a plane) and more uniform. Also no exploding bottles in cars, planes or houses.
3. Quality: See my next post... (PP building the post count  

Just had some visitors so I'll do the quality post later or tomorrow...

Spot!


----------



## winkle

Well Pat, I decided as a cost saving measure this year to abandon my usual suppliers of PET bottles and import mine direct from china, sure they are made for radio active used underwear and DDT saturated carrots, but they are cheap - only 0.05 cents each (cost excluding, transport, customs, bribes & agents fees). :blink: 
Where is InCider or his sister these days?


----------



## chappo1970

winkle said:


> Where is InCider or his sister these days?



She's fine she has just been a little busy washing the dust off me car!


----------



## kram

PistolPatch said:


> Haven't had time to read all the posts here but as self-elected official QLD Swap Thread Post Counter I am disappointed to see that with over 50 attendees we haven't seen 1000 posts yet. WTF?
> 
> Gone are the good old days when we could copy and paste the attendee list, get it wrong and then post it again
> 
> And I see the annual PET versus Glass debate only took about 100 posts up. What is the world coming too? Where is InCider?
> 
> I have even failed dismally myself recently in upping the post count here. What am I doing?
> 
> In order to redeem myself, I am going to re-open the PET/Glass debate
> 
> Here is why PET bottles will always rule at the QLD Swap (but we should spend at least 200 posts in next year's thread arguing about this because it contributes greatly to the post count which is all that really matters  )
> 
> 1. Health and Safetey: I didn't just get a sliced hand (I get them every day in my work - three stitches just last week!) but nearly lost an eye from a glass bottle at the Swap. I didn't drop this bottle or tap it against anything, it just blew up in my hand and one bit of the glass flew just past my left eye at bullet speed. Even though my left eye is already blind, it would have put a big dampener on the day if that one had been impaled. Let's not let the Sqyre's be subjected to this possibility. (The brewer who brewed that beer was very experienced as well.) For this reason alone, it should be beyond debate.
> 2. Transport & Storage: Transporting PET bottles is lighter (especially if you are getting on a plane) and more uniform. Also no exploding bottles in cars, planes or houses.
> 3. Quality: See my next post... (PP building the post count
> 
> Just had some visitors so I'll do the quality post later or tomorrow...
> 
> Spot!


PET I agree with completely.

Actually stuff it, I'm bottling all my tallies in glass and calling the beer Wrenny. 1kg dex bulk primed should do it. Thank me later :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## sqyre

The list has been updated with confirmed attendees, so far we are at 20 confirmed.. :icon_cheers: 

Please remember guys i need payment by the 1st of November to confirm your attendance..

Sqyre...


----------



## mossyrocks

kram said:


> PET I agree with completely.
> 
> Actually stuff it, *I'm bottling all my tallies in glass and calling the beer Wrenny*. 1kg dex bulk primed should do it. Thank me later :icon_chickcheers:




Kram,

You have a wicked sense of humour!! :icon_cheers: 

mossy


----------



## browndog

Just mashed in for a batch of my Wolf Creek IPA for the swap, it's achievements are

1st QABC08
2nd AABC08
3rd QABC09

Hopefully this batch will be the best yet.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## mossyrocks

browndog said:


> Just mashed in for a batch of my Wolf Creek IPA for the swap, it's achievements are
> 
> 1st QABC08
> 2nd AABC08
> 3rd QABC09
> 
> Hopefully this batch will be the best yet.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Browndog,

Pick me to help you drink it....

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## browndog

mossyrocks said:


> Browndog,
> 
> Pick me to help you drink it....
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> mossy




Sorry mate, it is getting bottled for the swap


----------



## mossyrocks

browndog said:


> Sorry mate, it is getting bottled for the swap



Browny,

What none left over?

Oh well, I'll just have to brew my own.

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## sqyre

Vonromanz has also had to pull out.
I have taken him off the attendee list.

Sqyre..


----------



## browndog

mossyrocks said:


> Browny,
> 
> What none left over?
> 
> Oh well, I'll just have to brew my own.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> mossy



Well, if the numbers stay under 24 there will be a taster or two to be had mate  I had a profound moment when I realised this morning that my case swap beer has 300g of hops in it


----------



## winkle

browndog said:


> Just mashed in for a batch of my Wolf Creek IPA for the swap, it's achievements are
> 
> 1st QABC08
> 2nd AABC08
> 3rd QABC09
> 
> Hopefully this batch will be the best yet.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Yo! BD :icon_drool2:


----------



## therook

Chappo said:


> She's fine she has just been a little busy washing the dust off me car!



She is nearly up to my standard

I bet she wax's also

Rook


----------



## chappo1970

Sooooo i have been thinking that maybe to add some spice to the festvities we could maybe have a ride on mower race? Wadya reckon boys?






@rooky BTW up here we consider InCiders sister as pretty average


----------



## winkle

Looks quick, probably needs a seatbelt for Ross


----------



## scoundrel

yeah girls like that around here get thrown to the goats with the spent grain, they practically grow on trees.

:icon_drool2:


----------



## clean brewer

Im ready...........




:beerbang: CB


----------



## stillscottish

winkle said:


> Looks quick, probably needs a seatbelt for Ross



And a Pillow.


----------



## chappo1970

Yeah and then rustle up some grid girls?







@CB Strictly 4 wheels mate! Sorry I don't make the rules talk to the glass nazi's h34r:


----------



## clean brewer

Chappo said:


> Yeah and then rustle up some grid girls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @CB Strictly 4 wheels mate! Sorry I don't make the rules talk to the glass nazi's h34r:



OMFG, THAT MIDDLE ONE REALLY NEEDS SOME OF CB'S GOODNESS...  

:super: CB


----------



## chappo1970

clean brewer said:


> OMFG, THAT MIDDLE ONE REALLY NEEDS SOME OF CB'S GOODNESS...




See that hand danglin' down between heaven?... I reckon a tonka truck won't do it CB.... h34r: :lol: Even old Chap Chap couldn't bridge that


----------



## clean brewer

Chappo said:


> See that hand danglin' down between heaven?... I reckon a tonka truck won't do it CB.... h34r: :lol: Even old Chap Chap couldn't bridge that



I dont give a Fook, Id give it a go, as long as Im happy, thats all that matters.........  

Heaven alright.......................... FOOK, FOOK, FOOK

CB


----------



## chappo1970

or this? h34r:


----------



## clean brewer

Chappo said:


> or this? h34r:



STOP IT CHAPPO, I CANT TAKE IT ANYMORE.....


----------



## Lilo

Can I Bring a friend... He dont speak much english



but likes beer


----------



## chappo1970

Sorry CB


----------



## NickB

Paid via bank deposit last night Sqyre, should appear in your account sometime soon 

Only thing is we're not gonna be able to have phone beers with Pistol...........


----------



## chappo1970

It's all good NickB PP is bringin' his own posse...


----------



## NickB




----------



## chappo1970

Or the Qld case swap?


----------



## NickB

Chappo @ the Mid Year Swap


----------



## chappo1970

I like chasing rainbows!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Chappo said:


> I like chasing rainbows!




Bloody shame there won't be any like that at the swap..


----------



## Bribie G

Fatgodzilla said:


> Everyone usually dislikes Chappo immediately to save time



When I first met him I thought "God you wouldn't want to meet him in a dark alley". Now whenever I'm in a dark alley I wish I had Chappo there as insurance.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## clean brewer

Ive Paid Sqyre... :icon_cheers: So that means I WILL be coming.. :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang: 

CB


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

looking at the list looks like only 20 brewers upto date and attending at this point ... come on guys cough up ....

you should know by now if your in or out ... 


I got the prawns yesterday ... 

not long now ...


----------



## jlm

Paid the other day. Now to the important part..... How to bludge a lift. Anyone heading from the southside? Mansfieldish perhaps?


----------



## chappo1970

It's not looking good jlm


----------



## clean brewer

FNQ Bunyip said:


> looking at the list looks like only 20 brewers upto date and attending at this point ... come on guys cough up ....
> 
> you should know by now if your in or out ...
> 
> 
> I got the prawns yesterday ...
> 
> not long now ...



Yeh, Cough up.... :unsure: As my Signature says..................... :beerbang:


----------



## jlm

Chappo said:


> It's not looking good jlm


I still have hope. My ass is way better than that.


----------



## daemon

Payment made, I'll certainly be coming 

Just crash chilling my case swap beer, a nice Brown Ale with 1469. Lovely malt aromas with slightly less toffee than some. Being bottle conditioned, anyone without a culture of 1469 will now have one (if you're man enough to be part of the swap that is!). This is my first brew with 1469 and must say that I'm impressed. Not many things live up to the hype that surrounds them but I'm now brewing my own variant of a Landlord Ale just because this one has turned out so nicely!

Has anyone given a InCider a nudge? Is he busy working the streets at night or just neglecting us?


----------



## bonj

Will be making my payment on Monday... the old fashioned way (still haven't set up internet banking.... I'm so lazy)...


----------



## NickB

I'll most likely be heading down from The 'Roy early on the sat, aiming for a set off time of around 8-8:30. Will be heading down via Kilcoy, onto the Bruce at Caboolture, then down the Gateway or Pacific Motorway to Craftbrewer to pick up grain, then down to Sqyre's. Anyone needing a lift PM me if you're not too far off the beaten track....

Cheers


----------



## Henno

Got my tight arse into town and bought 30 more PET bottles. Today I bottled 30 bottles of Budvar that went down @1.040 on Monday 31st Aug and were racked and gelatined on Saturday 26th Sep and have been CCing till today. It's nice and clear ad tastes as good as the first half of this batch I have kegged. I have asked the gurus in the past if you can bottle after CCing and gelling and the consensus was yes. See how much they carb up in the next 28 days I suppose.


----------



## TidalPete

NickB said:


> I'll most likely be heading down from The 'Roy early on the sat, aiming for a set off time of around 8-8:30. Will be heading down via Kilcoy, onto the Bruce at Caboolture, then down the Gateway or Pacific Motorway to Craftbrewer to pick up grain, then down to Sqyre's. Anyone needing a lift PM me if you're not too far off the beaten track....
> 
> Cheers



Have you got your electronic toll thingy yet Nick? If not, you may be better off travelling over the Story Bridge & out along Ipswich Road (No tolls). The Brissy blokes may be able to advise you better here? 

TP


----------



## Henno

Or you could put some coins in the little basket.


----------



## jlm

There is no basket anymore. Just little electronic thingy.


----------



## bonj

Henno said:


> Or you could put some coins in the little basket.


No baskets anymore henno... You have to go electronic or do the dial them up and pay the toll in advance or 36 hours after your "pass".


----------



## Henno

Aaarh yes, I remember hearing about this crap now. So how if I end up driving myself down for this event do I just tootle across the bridge and get a bill or do I need to get the credit card out before I go down in case they take away my birthday?


----------



## NickB

Thanks guys, have had an e-toll for pretty much the entire time I've been in QLD. Makes it so much faster and quicker (assuming no farking traffic jams!), and more direct on a trip like this 

Henno - believe you will be sent a bill in the post (about 40% higher than having an e-toll, or go-via, or whatever the hell they've renamed it!!!), they take a nice photo of your number plates I think!

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete

NickB said:


> Thanks guys, have had an e-toll for pretty much the entire time I've been in QLD. Makes it so much faster and quicker (assuming no farking traffic jams!), and more direct on a trip like this
> 
> Henno - believe you will be sent a bill in the post (about 40% higher than having an e-toll, or go-via, or whatever the hell they've renamed it!!!), they take a nice photo of your number plates I think!
> 
> Cheers



Like I said you can always go over the Story Bridge, along Ipwich Road, left into Beaudesert Road then cut across country to CraftBrewer.
I have my electronic thingy. :super: So much better than stopping to hand over the cash.

TP


----------



## TidalPete

Henno & others,

Forgot to mention that you may still have time to get your E-Toll go via account if you feel so inclined? It took about 2 weeks for mine to arrive after I registered & paid up on their website. Depends on how inundated they are ATM I guess?

TP


----------



## Sully

Henno, 

they take a snapshot of your number plate and you have 3 days to pay via the interwebz and it is no more expensive than if you had the beeper. any later they fine you though. Also you can nominate a time frame beforehand that you will be passing through it and it will automatically debit your card.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## TidalPete

Here's something to chew over before Sunday 15-11-09.  
LINKY

TP


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> Here's something to chew over before Sunday 15-11-09.
> LINKY
> 
> TP


----------



## Henno

Morning after DUI won't be a problem for me TP, I'm staying at Sqyre's for the following week.


----------



## NickB

Henno:


----------



## yardy

bloody work :angry: has reared it's ugly head again, won't be making it to this one I'm afraid, have a beer for me guys.


Cheers
Yard


----------



## manticle

Chappo said:


> It's not looking good jlm




Does it suggest ill of me that I recognised immediately who that is? 
And do any female brewers ever attend QLD case swaps?


----------



## TidalPete

:lol: :lol: I'm still going Batz.

TP


----------



## Henno

manticle said:


> Does it suggest ill of me that I recognised immediately who that is?



If you look anything like your avatar and you know who that person is I don't think it suggests ill of you at all!


----------



## stillscottish

manticle said:


> Does it suggest ill of me that I recognised immediately who that is?
> And do any female brewers ever attend QLD case swaps?



Mrs Sqyre??


----------



## manticle

Henno said:


> If you look anything like your avatar and you know who that person is I don't think it suggests ill of you at all!



Shane MacGowan is possibly too busy to check out ftv.com but I'll recommend it to him.


----------



## PistolPatch

Chappo said:


> It's all good NickB PP is bringin' his own posse...



That's not my posse 

My posse is here


----------



## Bribie G

Henno said:


> Aaarh yes, I remember hearing about this crap now. So how if I end up driving myself down for this event do I just tootle across the bridge and get a bill or do I need to get the credit card out before I go down in case they take away my birthday?



Henno you can buy a return trip over the Gateway from a number of service stations. They have a special terminal and they enter your rego number so the cameras will recognise you, and the pass is good for a month. Go Via website should have a list of servos. I get one when I occasionally pop down to Ross's.


----------



## TidalPete

BribieG said:


> Henno you can buy a return trip over the Gateway from a number of service stations. They have a special terminal and they enter your rego number so the cameras will recognise you, and the pass is good for a month. Go Via website should have a list of servos. I get one when I occasionally pop down to Ross's.



Didn't know that Bribie?
As usual, you are a mine of information but too late as I have already have my electronic thingy & my deposit lasts forever until used up even if I am unfortunate enough to have to go over the Gateway (Or any other toll road) more than once a year.


----------



## sqyre

howdy all,

I have updated the List again with the confirmed payments based the transfer going through. 
there has been a couple put in yesterday they should be in Monday, i will confirm them then.

Chappo - you are down twice on the Swapping List...??? 
and can you let me know who your Mystery Guest is so i can forward bank details...(unless your paying for them..  )

Presently we have 51 people Attending with 25 confirmed and Paid... :super: 

I have been cleaning up around the joint in preperation for the swap and actually found the Toe-tag off last years pig, turns out it was 44kg!!!
No wonder it was a pain in the arse to cook.. :blink: 
This years will be a bit smaller to ensure better cooking times... But the Ribs, Wood-fired Pizzas, Prawns and all the other other goodies we have planned will fill the void... :icon_drool2: 


I also need know who needs a spot for thier kegs in the "Mega-Esky" so we can work out wether we have enough room.
Let me know if you want to "book" a spot in the Mega-esky for your kegs and how many.. and i will keep track via the list. 
The Mega Esky is basically a big esky which holds about 15 kegs and i have made a collar where fride mount taps can be mounted or picknic taps hung through, it worked pretty well last year..
Remember you need to supply all your own C02 and fittings (gas in and Tap out) if you dont want to lug your Co2 bottle here ask a friend to see if you can tap some off thiers.


Cheers,
Sqyre..


----------



## clean brewer

All sounds good Sqyre..... :super: 

Ill take a spot in the mega-esky...  

MEGA ESKY TAKERS

Clean Brewer - 1 Keg


----------



## TidalPete

MEGA ESKY TAKERS

Clean Brewer - 1 Keg
TidalPete & Chappo - 2 kegs (Sharing gas)

TP


----------



## Bribie G

Sqyre not hijacking Tidal Pete but I have taken the liberty of editing your list for anyone booking a keg space to highlight their 'keg' in red so you can keep track. Un-edit if you wish.


----------



## TidalPete

BribieG said:


> Sqyre not hijacking Tidal Pete but I have taken the liberty of editing your list for anyone booking a keg space to highlight their 'keg' in red so you can keep track. Un-edit if you wish.



Good idea Bribie. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## KHB

Chappo said:


> I like chasing rainbows!




Ive got that pic as my sreen saver but mine says TASTE THE RAINBOW


----------



## chappo1970

sqyre said:


> Chappo - you are down twice on the Swapping List...???
> and can you let me know who your Mystery Guest is so i can forward bank details...(unless your paying for them..  )



Yep that correct Brucey! 2 beers to swap what can say I'm a beer pig!

Errr yes well... the mystery guest... I guess I have to pony up for him mate as he is tight wad but thankfully if you feed him coal he'll shit diamonds :lol: Anyone got some coal?


----------



## Bribie G

Chappo said:


> Yep that correct Brucey! 2 beers to swap what can say I'm a beer pig!
> 
> Errr yes well... the mystery guest... I guess I have to pony up for him mate as he is tight wad but thankfully if you feed him coal he'll shit diamonds :lol: Anyone got some coal?



Renegade? Haysie? Darren? 
Bring them on Chappo, bring them on


----------



## sqyre

BribieG said:


> Sqyre not hijacking Tidal Pete but I have taken the liberty of editing your list for anyone booking a keg space to highlight their 'keg' in red so you can keep track. Un-edit if you wish.



No thats cool, i was basically going to do the same thing.. but i was going to use blue..  

Sqyre..


----------



## chappo1970

TidalPete said:


> MEGA ESKY TAKERS
> 
> Clean Brewer - 1 Keg
> TidalPete & Chappo - 2 kegs (Sharing gas)
> 
> TP




 Thanks Pete!


----------



## bonj

I don't think you'll want to share any *gas* with Pete, Chappo! :lol:


----------



## winkle

Sharing gas with Pete around is not optional  .


----------



## sqyre

Hey Chappo, did you manage to rustle up some firewood? :huh: 
You said you were going to bring some over the weekend after Winkles...but you didn't show... i even did the bikini line on my best Goat.. <_< 
If you havent got any its cool.  . i will look into getting some through the week...


Sqyre...


----------



## chappo1970

sqyre said:


> Hey Chappo, did you manage to rustle up some firewood? :huh:
> You said you were going to bring some over the weekend after Winkles...but you didn't show... i even did the bikini line on my best Goat.. <_<
> If you havent got any its cool.  . i will look into getting some through the week...
> 
> 
> Sqyre...



Sorry Brucey I did forget. Mate don't get any I have heaps of wood here I just need to get myself organised to drop it over. Idea? What if I loaded my trailer and came via your work one day and we do a little transfer just before ya piss off home??? 

Chap Chap


----------



## sqyre

Chappo said:


> Sorry Brucey I did forget. Mate don't get any I have heaps of wood here I just need to get myself organised to drop it over. Idea? What if I loaded my trailer and came via your work one day and we do a little transfer just before ya piss off home???
> 
> Chap Chap



Its cool, draggin firewood 40 minutes in the wrong direction seems a bit of a waste.. 
if need be i can swing by your place one day and collect? how old is the wood? as i really need some really dry wood.
But i might also see what i have localy.. 

Sqyre..


----------



## chappo1970

About 12 months and it's dry as a nun's wotsit  No bother to drop it yours you just sounded like it was urgent?

Chap Chap


----------



## sqyre

Chappo said:


> About 12 months and it's dry as a nun's wotsit  No bother to drop it yours you just sounded like it was urgent?
> 
> Chap Chap



No real urgency...
Just time is slipping by... 4 weeks to go.. :blink: 
Wow... got to get my shit together..

Sqyre..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

sqyre said:


> No real urgency...
> Just time is slipping by... 4 weeks to go.. :blink:
> Wow... got to get my shit together..
> 
> Sqyre..




I can still bring some wood up if needed


----------



## NickB

InCider will be bringing wood.... However it most likely won't be dry after he gets at the goat pen........

:icon_vomit:


----------



## scoundrel

Gb racked to secondary, sample was YUMMY. :icon_cheers:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

only a few weeks too go and not a post in 36 hrs ..... what the hell ????


----------



## clean brewer

:beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang: 

See my Signature....

CB


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> I'll most likely be heading down from The 'Roy early on the sat, aiming for a set off time of around 8-8:30. Will be heading down via Kilcoy, onto the Bruce at Caboolture, then down the Gateway or Pacific Motorway to Craftbrewer to pick up grain, then down to Sqyre's. Anyone needing a lift PM me if you're not too far off the beaten track....
> 
> Cheers



Are you taking the Fiesta to the Swap or a jeep Nick?
View attachment 32122


----------



## Bribie G

winkle said:


> Are you taking the Fiesta to the Swap or a jeep Nick?
> View attachment 32122


Don't joke, that could be me on the roof if I get that Philippines assignment I've put in for


----------



## winkle

Sorry to wander back on topic for a moment, but do we have a final bottle number for the case-swap yet?


----------



## chappo1970

Not that i am aware of but we should close it off this weekend i guess? You'll be farked if don't put something down thisweekend i imagine?


----------



## clean brewer

winkle said:


> Sorry to wander back on topic for a moment, but do we have a final bottle number for the case-swap yet?



Maybe all Swappers need a PM to remind or ask them if they are still Swapping?? :unsure: 

And, maybe in the Swap/Attendee list, Swappers that have a Brew ready to swap can put in BLUE beside their name CONFIRMED SWAPPER. To confirm their Brew??? :unsure: I have started the process confirming my brew.... :icon_cheers: 

Im also hanging out on numbers and would like to know by next Tuesday whether I will have to bottle a different brew to get enough bottles, Im tinkering on the edge ATM....

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## NickB

winkle said:


> Are you taking the Fiesta to the Swap or a jeep Nick?
> View attachment 32122




Grrr! It's a Focus Dammit!

And yeah, not a big car, so could squeeze one, maybe two in for the trip down.

Cheers

EDIT: Definitely still swapping....beer YTBC....Hmmmm


----------



## chappo1970

NickB said:


> Grrr! It's a Focus Dammit!
> 
> And yeah, not a big car, so could squeeze one, maybe two in for the trip down.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> EDIT: Definitely still swapping....beer YTBC....Hmmmm




Pfffft! You should be good for 13 at least ya sook!


----------



## Henno

I'm not wearing one of those blue suits to get a lift though!


----------



## bradsbrew

If I cross my arms I should fit in.


Hmm wheres Sully and his photoshop??


----------



## The Scientist

FCUK IT,

I can't hold out any longer, I'm putting my name down as a swapper. There are still vacancies and I can't bear to see this oppertunity waisted. I'll go out this weekend and get some PET bottles and subject all swappers to my "Not to style" Aust Pale Ale (Too tasty) :icon_drool2: 

I'll Have a Belgian Pale Ale on tap for the day/night too, so hope others out there have the dark end of the spectrum covered.

Cheers :beerbang: 

TS


----------



## clean brewer

The Scientist said:


> FCUK IT,
> 
> I can't hold out any longer, I'm putting my name down as a swapper. There are still vacancies and I can't bear to see this oppertunity waisted. I'll go out this weekend and get some PET bottles and subject all swappers to my "Not to style" Aust Pale Ale (Too tasty) :icon_drool2:
> 
> I'll Have a Belgian Pale Ale on tap for the day/night too, so hope others out there have the dark end of the spectrum covered.
> 
> Cheers :beerbang:
> 
> TS



Champion effort mate, this could throw a spanner into the works for my Swap Beer, maybe Ill be buying some more PETS for my other brew... :unsure: 

Im PM'ing everyone on the Swap list to see whats happening......

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## chappo1970

Well while you slackers have been brewing beer I have busy training my intermission goat and monkey act.  

Very happy with the way it's turning out! B)


----------



## clean brewer

:lol: Very fooking funny Chappo, you are an amusement within yourself.... :lol: 

Are you are CONFIRMED SWAPPER???? :unsure: 

  CB


----------



## chappo1970

clean brewer said:


> Very fooking funny Chappo, you are an amusement within yourself....
> 
> Are you are CONFIRMED SWAPPER????
> 
> CB



Yep X2






h34r:


----------



## jlm

clean brewer said:


> Im PM'ing everyone on the Swap list to see whats happening......
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB


Am going to be away for a week and a bit so will just confirm now that I'm in the swap. Will mostly be Oktoberfest (samples pending) and perhaps a hefe or two to make up numbers. If Oktoberfest doesn't cut the mustard will be all hefe.


----------



## daemon

Confirmed swapper, will be bottling my English Brown Ale tomorrow night. I've been really happy with the fermenter samples, there's a lovely malt aroma from the 1469 yeast.


----------



## chappo1970

Brucey,
I'll shoot the money for the mystery guest tomorrow mate. Sorry forgot about it. Alsi I'll PM ya to tee up a wood dropping time.

Chap Chap


----------



## chappo1970

Bruce do you have a



or should I throw one in for InCider to play with?


----------



## Lilo

Chappo said:


> Bruce do you have a
> 
> 
> 
> or should I throw one in for InCider to play with?



Reckon U should teach your monkey act a new trick


----------



## chappo1970

Little feckin' bastard ran away with the mistress and sent me this photo! <_< 







So I have busy training his replacement... Hehehe!


----------



## Sully

Chappo enjoys spanking his monkey..... h34r:


----------



## chappo1970

Sully said:


> Chappo enjoys spanking his monkey..... h34r:




I DO NOT LIAR!!!


----------



## winkle

Sully said:


> Chappo enjoys spanking his monkey..... h34r:



When he's not busy stroking the rabbit


----------



## chappo1970

Low! <_<


----------



## Fatgodzilla

Chappo said:


> Low! <_<




Why are people so unkind brother ? 

Has anyone this film ? Got to watch it now !








Actually I was quite worried about this sex with a goat thing, till I found this picture on the internet that shows you can't have sex with goats cos they really grow in trees. When they are ripe enough they fall to the ground, just like passionfruit. I feel relieved now cos I know you funny Queenslanders are just pulling the wool over my eyes  






How many sleeps left CB ?


----------



## clean brewer

Chappo said:


> Low! <_<


But fooking funny as F%#*.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scruffy

Time to put a brew on then...  

:icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970

Scruffy said:


> Time to put a brew on then...
> 
> :icon_cheers:




Make sure it's a clean pillow case this time h34r:


----------



## winkle

Fatgodzilla said:


> (snip)
> Actually I was quite worried about this sex with a goat thing, till I found this picture on the internet that shows you can't have sex with goats cos they really grow in trees. When they are ripe enough they fall to the ground, just like passionfruit. I feel relieved now cos I know you funny Queenslanders are just pulling the wool over my eyes
> 
> View attachment 32158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many sleeps left CB ?



:lol: 

Drop-goats!
Shit, no wonder InCider was sneaking around in cams last year :unsure:


----------



## chappo1970

Hey I'm running low on these....








Could someone bring a few to the case swap? h34r:


----------



## clean brewer

> How many sleeps left CB ?



Check my Signature mate, it says it all there and its updated daily...... :unsure: :beerbang: 

:icon_cheers: CB

Oh, and 18 CONFIRMED SWAPPERS with only 3 more to Confirm(Gavo, Gravity Guru and Ducatiboy Stu), so that makes 18+3? = 21 Swappers......... :beerbang: How does that work with some peoples brews???? Enough?

Shit, ive got 22 bottles, only 1 to test by Tuesday before I decide if I have to bottle my other tasty brew.....

CB


----------



## chappo1970

Well I say we close it at 21 then?


----------



## clean brewer

Chappo said:


> Well I say we close it at 21 then?



:wub: Just for me Chap Chap.... I love you... h34r: 

Sounds good, I think Winkle is on the border aswell...........

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## InCider

I've been busy, working on my costume, but will be here to ensure my postcount goes above 3000 by the swap date. Oh yeah!


----------



## chappo1970

clean brewer said:


> :wub: Just for me Chap Chap.... I love you... h34r:
> 
> Sounds good, I think Winkle is on the border aswell...........
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB




Right back at ya CB  

42 is all I have and ALL Chap Chap is gunna do...


----------



## chappo1970

InCider said:


> I've been busy, working on my costume, but will be here to ensure my postcount goes above 3000 by the swap date. Oh yeah!



Since when have you had nipple rings?


----------



## InCider

If you need a swap place Scientist, take mine - I'm busy working on a float for the swap :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## winkle

Wha-hey! If I keep 23 to be sure I can have a sample batch tonight and figure out if a desperate brewing batch is required next week :beerbang: .
Incider are you and your posse wearing (Chap) Chaps??


----------



## Bretto77

Its available at the big 2 national supermarket chain in Queensland (they don't deserve any more advertising for to promote their duopoly!) 

Thats my tip from this x-pat south aussie that now resides in Queensland.

Brett



Back Yard Brewer said:


> What!!  No Farmers Union Ice Coffee. Someone please tell me it is available there somehwhere  the strong is to die for.
> 
> BYB


----------



## daemon

Case swap beer is all bottled now (Brown Ale), I managed 27 PET bottles so I should easily meet the target of 21 



Also bottled one in clear glass to see what the clarity will end up like, so far so good.


----------



## RdeVjun

Daemon said:


> Case swap beer is all bottled now (Brown Ale), I managed 27 PET bottles so I should easily meet the target of 21
> View attachment 32165
> 
> 
> Also bottled one in clear glass to see what the clarity will end up like, so far so good.
> View attachment 32166


Heh, I sampled some of this (uncarbonated mind you), you guys swapping PETs should be in for a real treat! :icon_drool2: 
Dang, if only I had the balls to make you swappers scramble to find enough PETs... and enough beer to fill them! 
Sadly, my current batches are all just too small...


----------



## winkle

Daemon said:


> Case swap beer is all bottled now (Brown Ale), I managed 27 PET bottles so I should easily meet the target of 21
> View attachment 32165
> 
> 
> Also bottled one in clear glass to see what the clarity will end up like, so far so good.
> View attachment 32166



Looking good Daemon!.
My sampling went like this - cloudy, some spice, yeasty, evident alcohol but with some early promise - clarity should be ok by Xmas but will develop better complexity in the new year. Still got 23 but might pull one more sample to advise best by date just before the swap. Bugger of a job but some-ones got to do it  .


----------



## scoundrel

mine has 2 days left in secondary, then just enough to bottle for swap and a tallies for my xmas day box


----------



## Henno

Chappo said:


> Hey I'm running low on these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone bring a few to the case swap? h34r:



Strange request, I suppose I could bring a few along. The base of my stools are a bit different, they have four legs and caster wheels.


----------



## Henno

Daemon said:


> Case swap beer is all bottled now (Brown Ale), I managed 27 PET bottles so I should easily meet the target of 21
> View attachment 32165
> 
> 
> Also bottled one in clear glass to see what the clarity will end up like, so far so good.
> View attachment 32166



NO GLASS AT THE CASE SWAP! DANGER WILL ROBINSON, DANGER, DANGER!


----------



## sqyre

oky doky,

27 of 52 confirmed.. Just over half way...  

Sqyre..


----------



## Henno

Is it time to send the debt collector Sqyre?


----------



## PistolPatch

Man I am looking forward to this!!!!

Can't wait to sit on chappo's stool Henno :unsure:

As self-elected Official Post Counter I must point out that *we are up to 980 posts* :super:

I think there needs to be a yearly prize for the 1000th post. What though? (Don't you guys even mention Mrs Sqyre :angry: )


----------



## browndog

Pat, being out there in the west has turned you kinky mate, what joy will you get out of sitting on one of Chappo's stools? (if he can do one for you) Will you take your slacks off first?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## PistolPatch

*Suggested Prizes for the 1000th Poster*

Note: The 1000th post must not be consecutive. i.e. You can't do what I am doing now - two or more posts in a row :blink:

A few suggestions that spring to mind are that the 1000th poster has to...

1. Sleep in a confined space with TidalPete for more than two minutes  
2. Sort the Swap beers in an orderly manner 
3. Provide enough Panadol for all attendees - equals no. of attendees x 12.
4. If Jye is bringing Randalled beer, drink 2 lts.
5. Put Zizzle to bed.
6. Clean out BaaaBraa 8am Sunday. (No spewing please.)
7. Babysit Sqyre's kids. (Spewing OK but only for the kids.)


----------



## PistolPatch

browndog said:


> Pat, being out there in the west has turned you kinky mate, what joy will you get out of sitting on one of Chappo's stools? (if he can do one for you) Will you take your slacks off first?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


Tony, I am so looking forward to another beer with you :beer:!!!!!! 

Are you cooking breakfast again? Maybe you can cook brekky on Saturday arvo rather than Sunday morning? That way there will be enough stools for everyone.


Pat


----------



## The Scientist

PistolPatch said:


> *Suggested Prizes for the 1000th Poster*
> 
> Note: The 1000th post must not be consecutive. i.e. You can't do what I am doing now - two or more posts in a row
> 
> A few suggestions that spring to mind are that the 1000th poster has to...
> 
> 1. Sleep in a confined space with TidalPete for more than two minutes
> 2. Sort the Swap beers in an orderly manner
> 3. Provide enough Panadol for all attendees - equals no. of attendees x 12.
> 4. If Jye is bringing Randalled beer, drink 2 lts.
> 5. Put Zizzle to bed.
> 6. Clean out BaaaBraa 8am Sunday. (No spewing please.)
> 7. Babysit Sqyre's kids. (Spewing OK but only for the kids.)



Prize or punishment? :unsure: 

Guess it depends how you like it :lol:


----------



## Snow

sqyre said:


> oky doky,
> 
> 27 of 52 confirmed.. Just over half way...
> 
> Sqyre..



Hey Bruce, I sent you a PM for your account details.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Henno

PistolPatch said:


> *Suggested Prizes for the 1000th Poster*
> 
> Note: The 1000th post must not be consecutive. i.e. You can't do what I am doing now - two or more posts in a row :blink:
> 
> A few suggestions that spring to mind are that the 1000th poster has to...
> 
> 1. Sleep in a confined space with TidalPete for more than two minutes
> 2. Sort the Swap beers in an orderly manner
> 3. Provide enough Panadol for all attendees - equals no. of attendees x 12.
> 4. If Jye is bringing Randalled beer, drink 2 lts.
> 5. Put Zizzle to bed.
> 6. Clean out BaaaBraa 8am Sunday. (No spewing please.)
> 7. Babysit Sqyre's kids. (Spewing OK but only for the kids.)



If these are the prizes on offer I'd suggest if anybody has anything important to say about the swap say it now coz I reckon the posts will stop dead at 999. Buggered if I'd wanna be the winner.


----------



## Bribie G

I am supplying Tidal Pete with a tent and will arrive at the swap with up to date Bureau of Meteorology forecasts of wind direction so tent can be pitched on appropriate part of site. Reminds me I'd better check that all the pegs and poles are there. And flysheet if it's going to rain.


----------



## Scruffy

When you get to the erections, can you hide your poles from Pete?


----------



## Bribie G

No problem, I only get to put up a tent before the drinking session. Didn't see you at BABBs last night, stood up again.


----------



## Scruffy

:icon_offtopic: (and to get the post count to 1k)

Mike (Paul, Ross, anyBABBy?) if you're reading, do you know if there are any more places on the charabanc to that hill?


----------



## Bribie G

Andy I'll do an experimental pack this week and let you know. I need to fit TP and myself, 2 bags, 2 kegs and 2 cartons so far. Plus a tent and a doonah and a roll up camper mat for TP. I'll be sleeping in the car. 
Although it's only a Mazda2 we have had 3 ppl and all gear to a wedding in Sydney last year and it wasn't a squeeze. And it's only half an hour run from your place. Will advise this arvo but you may need to nurse your carton / bag etc etc. 
cheers
Michael


----------



## browndog

This morning I racked my Wolf Creek IPA on to 95g of hop pellets, hope you swappers like your hops.

Post 993

Browndog


----------



## Duff

browndog said:


> This morning I racked my Wolf Creek IPA on to 95g of hop pellets, hope you swappers like your hops.
> 
> Post 993
> 
> Browndog



Giddyup, looking forward to tying this one :chug:


----------



## Duff

996


----------



## Duff

997


----------



## Duff

998


----------



## Duff

999 - I'll leave the honors for someone else


----------



## PistolPatch

What are we up to?


----------



## PistolPatch

Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Who's the wanker that'll post next?


----------



## bonj

yes? 

1001


----------



## sqyre

:lol: .. I remember last year we deleted about 60 posts doing this... 


Sqyre..  

Edit: YAY I'm it!! 1000... I will choose Pat's little known option 8. A Lap Dance from ScoudrelRogue's Mum. :super: 

Sqyre...


----------



## The Scientist

Bonj said:


> yes?
> 
> 1001



You're a brave man Bonj :blink:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

**** it... I will settle for post #1002


----------



## clean brewer

Ducatiboy stu said:


> **** it... I will settle for post #1002
> 
> 
> View attachment 32248



Love it...  Ill take post #1003.

Come on 2000.... 22 days to go...

CB


----------



## PistolPatch

PistolPatch said:


> Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Who's the wanker that'll post next?



I think Batz has been abusing his moderating powers again . I actually didn't write that last line above.

I am going to check my other posts


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

Chappo said:


> Hey I'm running low on these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone bring a few to the case swap? h34r:




Chairs to sit on?

BYB


----------



## daemon

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Chairs to sit on?
> 
> BYB


I've always wondered about you SA boys, now it's pretty clear! If you see a chair in that picture you're simply not drinking enough!

I'm now awaiting CB to remind us how many sleeps left and more importantly, how many will be sleeping early that night to test the nikko out on!


----------



## scoundrel

you may just get lucky she keeps asking about some ireish red ale? i take it thats your sqyre? keeps asking me to brew that one and complains about everything else. :lol:


----------



## sqyre

scoundrelrogue said:


> you may just get lucky she keeps asking about some ireish red ale? i take it thats your sqyre? keeps asking me to brew that one and complains about everything else. :lol:




I'm pretty sure that was my Red too.... :lol: 

Gee... its been very quiet in here... :huh: 

Sqyre..


----------



## bradsbrew

sqyre said:


> Gee... its been very quiet in here... :huh:
> 
> Sqyre..


FFS Syre how old are you.....people are probably too busy preparing for your case swap to make frivilous posts.
The posts will come you just have to be patient....have you ever tried to prepare a QLD case swap....its a bloody lot of work.  

:icon_offtopic: Dont ask questions in some threads! h34r: 

Brad


----------



## clean brewer

Daemon said:


> I've always wondered about you SA boys, now it's pretty clear! If you see a chair in that picture you're simply not drinking enough!
> 
> I'm now awaiting CB to remind us how many sleeps left and more importantly, how many will be sleeping early that night to test the nikko out on!


Just check my Signature Daemon, it says it all there mate, updated daily...  Ill be sleeping the whole week before so I dont need to sleep on the night....



bradsbrew said:


> FFS Syre how old are you.....people are probably too busy preparing for your case swap to make frivilous posts.
> The posts will come you just have to be patient....have you ever tried to prepare a QLD case swap....its a bloody lot of work.
> 
> :icon_offtopic: Dont ask questions in some threads! h34r:
> 
> Brad


FFS Brad, I was even trying to back you up and they tried to flame me aswell, just wait till I get home from work, Ill do some typing in that thread...............

CB


----------



## bradsbrew

clean brewer said:


> FFS Brad, I was even trying to back you up and they tried to flame me aswell, just wait till I get home from work, Ill do some typing in that thread...............
> 
> CB



Yeah seen that Cheers. Guess some people cant handle the pace and hospitality goes out the window.


brewing the keg fo the swap tmorrow. Lookin forward not long now.

FFS wheres incider and wheres the sheep

Brad


----------



## bonj

i like it *LOUD*


----------



## clean brewer

Incider has been working out, getting his body into shape....

:beerbang: CB


----------



## PistolPatch

That is disgusting CB  

Getting back on topic, I can't beleive that I did the 1000th post without me mentioning my 8th prize for the 1,000th poster. What was I thinking???

The prize I have nominated for this year's 1000th poster is that the other attendees have to supply and enable the copulation of the following...

This... 


has to be copulated with this...




or that...




I am the man!!!


----------



## PistolPatch

Photos above thanks to CraftBrewer (Copyright Lexmark-Indy 2006)


----------



## scoundrel

has everyone dropped dead or something? 24 hrs and nothings been said in the case swap thread? or did you wives cut you internet time?


----------



## clean brewer

Im alive, just been testing out some brews and trying to work out what beer to put in the Swap and what beer to keg for drinking.. :blink: 

Decisions, decisions.......... :unsure: 

What are all the other slack arses up to? Some still havnt paid (geez, only 6 days to pay otherwise you wont be coming  ), some havnt confirmed if they are swapping!!!!

What is going on? I thought there was much more excitement to go with this event???? No excuses hey about Xmas Parties & family gatherings & having to go to church this year guys......

 CB


----------



## winkle

I haven't seen a post from Chap Chap for a long time, did somebody amputate his hands?  
The AABC boozefest was good training for the Swap B) .


----------



## Fatgodzilla

winkle said:


> The AABC boozefest was good training for the Swap B) .




Yes, underlined the importance of making sure you eat while drinking - by the time I met you on Saturday night I was way too pickled (by drinking on an empty stomach) to talk sense on any subject. Made an inglorious early exit. Good to put a face to your handle Winkle and we'll talk some in a few weeks.


ps _ if anyone left anything behind in Canberra that they would like me to bring north in a couple of weeks, give me a hoy.


----------



## winkle

Fatgodzilla said:


> Yes, underlined the importance of making sure you eat while drinking - by the time I met you on Saturday night I was way too pickled (by drinking on an empty stomach) to talk sense on any subject. Made an inglorious early exit. Good to put a face to your handle Winkle and we'll talk some in a few weeks.



One moment you were there - the next vanished  .
Be good to catch up properly at Sqyres, there'll be plenty to eat there. B)


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

I think Chap Chap went to the V8's on the gold coast ... I doubt he's alowed in the house yet let alone near the keyboard ...


----------



## bradsbrew

Swap bottled, keg beer fermenting. Gstring washed.

Bring on the swap.

Brad


----------



## Bribie G

Pitched Nottingham on the case swap beer this afternoon. 
It's my niggajuice 9% toucan Coopers Stout headbanger so it should be bottled a couple of days before the swap and labelled XMAS. 

Enjoy responsibly h34r:


----------



## clean brewer

Just sampling my "proposed" swap beer tonight, not sure if I should use it though, its the A.I.P.A I had in the QABC(4th from 8) and get some other feedback on it along with the Judges Comments and see how it matches up.... :unsure: Bradsbrew had a bottle and gave a good comment, I quite like it aswell..... And ive only got enough bottles for the Swap now....  

:icon_cheers: CB 

Hey, check my signature....... :beerbang:


----------



## bradsbrew

clean brewer said:


> Just sampling my "proposed" swap beer tonight, not sure if I should use it though, its the A.I.P.A I had in the QABC(4th from 8) and get some other feedback on it along with the Judges Comments and see how it matches up.... :unsure: Bradsbrew had a bottle and gave a good comment, I quite like it aswell..... And ive only got enough bottles for the Swap now....
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB
> 
> Hey, check my signature....... :beerbang:



Awesome beer CB... :chug:


----------



## PistolPatch

I have it on good authority that our mystery guest has been shafted by his work and can't attend. He is not happy :angry:

I am working on a replacement of equivalent legendary status. Anyone want to get a ride up from Sydney to do their pilgrimmage?


----------



## sqyre

51 attending...
32 confirmed...

19 un-confirmed...

Come on boys, i need some firmer numbers than that by Saturday. :huh: 


Sqyre..


----------



## PistolPatch

sqyre said:


> 51 attending...
> 32 confirmed...
> Sqyre..



That must be a tad frustrating Brucey :huh:.

Do you want me to PM them for you tonight? It's not like you haven't got enough on your hands already. Maybe some of them aren't following our nice concise thread  

Spot,
Pat

P.S. Just got word that the replacement mystery guest can't make it .


----------



## bconnery

PistolPatch said:


> That must be a tad frustrating Brucey
> 
> Do you want me to PM them for you tonight? It's not like you haven't got enough on your hands already. Maybe some of them aren't following our nice concise thread
> 
> Spot,
> Pat
> 
> P.S. Just got word that the replacement mystery guest can't make it



If you try and PM 19 people you'll probably encounter some flood control PP


----------



## Bribie G

bconnery said:


> If you try and PM 19 people you'll probably encounter some flood control PP


AFAIK PP can use CC to avoid the FC 

(Steinbeck, TS Eliott, Shakespeare turn in their graves)


----------



## PistolPatch

No, I'm really good at this Ben. I even did a bulk PM just last week!!!!

Dunno where that bloody flood control was on Saturday when I was pressurising a keg but had forgotten to tighten the liquid post up :wacko:.

Edit: It's only 9am and Bribie is pissed


----------



## bconnery

BribieG said:


> AFAIK PP can use CC to avoid the FC
> 
> (Steinbeck, TS Eliott, Shakespeare turn in their graves)



A bit OTT on the TLAs there BG


----------



## PistolPatch

FFS


----------



## Bribie G

PistolPatch said:


> ..............................................
> 
> Edit: It's only 9am and Bribie is pissed



Wait till the case swap, I'll show you pissed B)


----------



## PistolPatch

Bribie, I hope that wasn't you in that video I sent to the Brewerhodd yesterday  

Spose I better go and do some work...


----------



## scoundrel

sawp beer bottled, hydro sample very noice, found a bottle of stillscotish's darkly delicious in one of the moving boxes, i drank it cos it looked about ready to explode :icon_drool2: the bottle was all blown up with a bump the size of killamanjaro in the lid, i opened it and it made the sound a poodle being jumped on, i had fun cleaning black sticky nummy beer off the screen and keyboard at 1am. well worth it. :chug:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

sqyre said:


> 51 attending...
> 32 confirmed...
> 
> 19 un-confirmed...
> 
> Come on boys, i need some firmer numbers than that by Saturday. :huh:
> 
> 
> Sqyre..




Done, now 18 unconfirmed.

BYB


----------



## Zizzle

Bugger. I was hoping to be a mystery guest and take out the award for most distance travelled to get to InCider's arse... err I mean the XMAS swap.

But it's looking like I will be somewhere in the US on a motorbike at the time of the swap so a phone beer may even be difficult.


----------



## Duff

Jeez it's a bit quiet for a QLD case swap thread.

I remember reading over the years the buildup to these events and thinking it's a must do on the list.


Bunyip - what the hell is going on with these guys?? Don't they get the keg in the pool with them like we do after a brewday??


----------



## bradsbrew

Chappo and Incider are missing.........Hmmm so many theories...


----------



## Bribie G

Zizzle said:


> Bugger. I was hoping to be a mystery guest and take out the award for most distance travelled to get to InCider's arse... err I mean the XMAS swap.
> 
> But it's looking like I will be somewhere in the US on a motorbike at the time of the swap so a phone beer may even be difficult.



Bugger and I was going to bring you some vegan dahl and brinjal bhajee etc etc. Just have to eat the pork instead <_<


----------



## clean brewer

WTF... :blink: Hope none of this shit goes on this year..... h34r: :lol: 

CB


----------



## bradsbrew

clean brewer said:


> View attachment 32368
> 
> 
> WTF... :blink: Hope none of this shit goes on this year.....
> 
> CB



Actually CB, Thats the lucky door prize draw as you can see Sully is getting over his prize, Halfix is recieving his and nevermore is drawing the winner......we cant show that prize :icon_vomit: .... dont want to ruin yoursuprise mate.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

You obviously have not seen the sawp meet DVD. Not safe for SWMBO,work or the general public..


An yes...the secret guest has been screwed by work...


----------



## Sully

bradsbrew said:


> Chappo and Incider are missing.........Hmmm so many theories...






Chappo is still broke from 4 days of alcohol abuse...


----------



## bradsbrew

Funny thing is he's a ford man. :lol:


----------



## clean brewer

> An yes...the secret guest has been screwed by work...


Unfortunately thats what happens in Jobs, and new ones...  Boss must be jealous... :unsure: 



> Jeez it's a bit quiet for a QLD case swap thread.
> 
> I remember reading over the years the buildup to these events and thinking it's a must do on the list.



And I am bored, some Stats compared to last year...

2008 Case Swap Topic started on January 5 2008
2009 Case Swap Topic started on June 8 2009

18 days out from Swap in 2008.
675 Posts.
34 Pages.

18 days out from Swap in 2009.
1027 Posts.
52 Pages.

So, its not going too bad so far.....


> Actually CB, Thats the lucky door prize draw as you can see Sully is getting over his prize, Halfix is recieving his and nevermore is drawing the winner......we cant show that prize :icon_vomit: .... dont want to ruin yoursuprise mate.



Oh god, I think a Function has just come up for the Case Swap Day, like hell, Im getting into this....
Ive got a few suprises to... h34r: 

CB


----------



## Sully

bradsbrew said:


> Funny thing is he's a ford man. :lol:



Nah, he's a Holden boy....


----------



## bradsbrew

Well how about....





What do you mean that was Incider in my room last night Sully


----------



## stillscottish

scoundrelrogue said:


> sawp beer bottled, hydro sample very noice, found a bottle of stillscotish's darkly delicious in one of the moving boxes, i drank it cos it looked about ready to explode :icon_drool2: the bottle was all blown up with a bump the size of killamanjaro in the lid, i opened it and it made the sound a poodle being jumped on, i had fun cleaning black sticky nummy beer off the screen and keyboard at 1am. well worth it. :chug:



Sorry -_- 

I blame it on the Molasses. I gave it plenty time in secondary but after bottling it seemed to kick off again. 
That's the one I sent to the Nationals. I burped the bottle a couple of times before I posted it so hopefully it didn't give the stewards a surprise.


----------



## Ross

stillscottish said:


> Sorry -_-
> 
> I blame it on the Molasses. I gave it plenty time in secondary but after bottling it seemed to kick off again.
> That's the one I sent to the Nationals. I burped the bottle a couple of times before I posted it so hopefully it didn't give the stewards a surprise.



Ahhhhh... was yours the one :unsure: ? i missed it happening, but the serving desk was coated in black beer - apparently one gushed until there was virtually nothing left in the bottle.

cheers Ross


----------



## winkle

Sully said:


> Nah, he's a Holden boy....



Looks like he was having trouble holden his shit together :icon_cheers: .


----------



## clean brewer

What do you mean the Case Swap is in 19 days?????? :blink:


----------



## Ross

clean brewer said:


> What do you mean the Case Swap is in 19 days?????? :blink: View attachment 32373




Caption contest :icon_chickcheers: - Should help build the post count guys....

Cheers Ross


----------



## Batz

bradsbrew said:


> night Sully





I know that look, I've seen it in the mirror ! I hope someone was nice to him that day.

Batz


----------



## scoundrel

bradsbrew said:


>



Not another ******* All ranga Ale?


----------



## sqyre

I think if we had the lower half of the pic you would find he is pissing in the Dishwasher...  

Sqyre...

(This now leaves open the joke for working out who had been washing the dishes.. :lol: :blink: )


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Duff said:


> Bunyip - what the hell is going on with these guys??
> 
> I think its pre swap nerves,, keeping them away from the keyboard,,
> 
> 
> Don't they get the keg in the pool with them like we do after a brewday??
> 
> I don't know if any of these buggers have brewdays quite like yours .. lucky we live so far north , or they could be big brewdays and a crowded pool.. lol


----------



## Snow

Guys,

does anyone know how much we are supposed to pay Sqyre for the swap costs?

Cheers - Snow


----------



## clean brewer

Snow said:


> Guys,
> 
> does anyone know how much we are supposed to pay Sqyre for the swap costs?
> 
> Cheers - Snow



$30....  Due by the end of October or you are ousted...  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## bonj

Snow said:


> Guys,
> 
> does anyone know how much we are supposed to pay Sqyre for the swap costs?
> 
> Cheers - Snow


Did you not get the PM?

$30 is the number and the number is $30. Not $31, nor $29 unless proceeding on to $30.

Perhaps an emergency request to sqyre for the details is in order, Snow.

And I'm still bringing my ukulele :super:


----------



## bconnery

Snow said:


> Guys,
> 
> does anyone know how much we are supposed to pay Sqyre for the swap costs?
> 
> Cheers - Snow



All the information is here in the thread Snow 
All you have to do is read it, shouldn't take that long...


----------



## TidalPete

Just clicked on the Attendee List & see that a couple of brewers are bringing their better halves.
A VERY brave move indeed. Good luck if you're planning to attend next year?  :lol: 

TP

Edit --- Or perhaps you're planning departing before it's too late (Around six-ish)?


----------



## scoundrel

hey pete shirts were finished last night, will be mailed off today.


----------



## TidalPete

scoundrelrogue said:


> hey pete shirts were finished last night, will be mailed off today.



You're a star Scoundrel. :super: 
I'll bring your reward to the Swap. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## Snow

Bonj said:


> Did you not get the PM?
> 
> $30 is the number and the number is $30. Not $31, nor $29 unless proceeding on to $30.
> 
> Perhaps an emergency request to sqyre for the details is in order, Snow.
> 
> And I'm still bringing my ukulele :super:



Me no remember PM. Bad memory. I'm still bringing the didgeridu and maybe the pan pipes...



bconnery said:


> All the information is here in the thread Snow
> All you have to do is read it, shouldn't take that long...



oh dear god no... :blink:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Snow said:


> and maybe the pan pipes...
> 
> 
> oh dear god no... :blink:




cheers


----------



## Ross

TidalPete said:


> I'll bring your reward to the Swap. :icon_cheers:
> 
> TP



Pull his finger to recieve... :lol: :lol:


----------



## scoundrel

AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!


----------



## Batz

Ross said:


> Pull his finger to recieve... :lol: :lol:




You call that a reward ?


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> You call that a reward ?



More of an incentive I would like to think? :lol: 
The reward is something different entirely hey Scoundrel? :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## troydo

Ross said:


> Ahhhhh... was yours the one :unsure: ? i missed it happening, but the serving desk was coated in black beer - apparently one gushed until there was virtually nothing left in the bottle.
> 
> cheers Ross



gee lucky it was in plastic and not glass !


*ducks....... and runs....


----------



## sqyre

Hey guys, Altstart has contacted me and can now join in the festivities..
I have added him to the List of Attendee's..

Still a few payments required before Saturday!!!! :unsure: 

and right now i'm perfecting my rib recipe and its looking good!!!...
I'm using an old pre-cooking technique i used to use years ago to shorten the cooking time on the day..
This way i can pump out a heap of Wood-smoked Nibbilies all day long!!!!

Sqyre... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Yah for pay-day on Fri 30th....cutting it fine, but I am there :icon_chickcheers: 


Now to place my Craftbrewer order..... h34r:


----------



## altstart

Money transfered and on way Bruce Whoopi whoopi do.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## stillscottish

sqyre said:


> I'm using an old pre-cooking technique i used to use years ago to shorten the cooking time on the day..
> This way i can pump out a heap of Wood-smoked Nibbilies all day long!!!!
> 
> Sqyre... :icon_cheers:



Microwaves????


----------



## clean brewer

stillscottish said:


> Microwaves????



Maybe not...  I would say he will Braise them first, then smoke them..... Much quicker Twice cooking, especially when you want to cook quickly...... :beerbang: 

CB


Oh, where is Gavo & Gravity Guru with their conformation of swapping???????????????? <_< 

And Im sure Yardy posted that he was unable to make it due to F*$%ing work.....


----------



## kram

Just gotta make some arrangements tomorrow and if all is good money will be sent across.


----------



## kram

Oh and I should look at brewing that swap beer soon...


----------



## clean brewer

kram said:


> Oh and I should look at brewing that swap beer soon...



Plenty of time if you get it brewed by Saturday.... :unsure: Bottle on the Day of the Swap.... :huh: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Scruffy

kram said:


> Oh and I should look at brewing that swap beer soon...



You've got a few days yet, relax... just hand out some dry grains and bags of hops on the day - we'll do it ourselves...


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

Have paid up, do I update the (paid confirmed) or is that up to the host :unsure: 

BYB


----------



## kram

Scruffy said:


> You've got a few days yet, relax... just hand out some dry grains and bags of hops on the day - we'll do it ourselves...


I've got a mill so i'll precrush the grain for all, distribute the hops, grains & yeast evenly amongst the bottles.



There's 2 cubes of wort sitting downstairs so i'll brew a batch and get all 3 fermenting, I've had too many 'bottle the night before/day of the comp'. It's a bit of a bad habit


----------



## PistolPatch

Kram. I have no idea what you are talking to Scruffy about but I am damn pleased to see you boosting the post count. You are the man!

I think Bonj will post the words to Khe Sang or whatever it is called soon. That will also be good  

Sqyre hasn't replied to my offer to PM stragglers so he probably doesn't know what is going on in this thread. Should I PM him to tell him it's on the 14th or do you think he knows it is in a few or more weeks?  

I saw a post when I first got home tonight from TidalPete about blokes bringing their wives. Sqyre asked for volunteers before on making things run smoothly and I will look after your wives, girlfriends and even sisters if time permits. Please post pics here so as I can prioritise.

Ever obliging,
Pat


----------



## sqyre

PistolPatch said:


> Sqyre hasn't replied to my offer to PM stragglers



PAT- yes your more than welcome to PM the stragglers.. :icon_cheers: 

BYB - You have been [Confirmed] along with a few others.. I update this when i check the account and there is usually a 24hour bank lag.

Presently 54 Attendee's
with 35 confirmed via payment.

Please check the Attendee list if you have paid to confirm i have recieved the funds..(give it 2 days after transfer.)

Sqyre...


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

still no activity from chap chap ,,, he must be in a bad way ,,, Sully what have you done ???



Stillscotish & winkle , whats with Hanna & Anna not comeing this year ? your not leaveing them together unsupervised are you ??

cheers


----------



## Sully

FNQ Bunyip said:


> still no activity from chap chap ,,, he must be in a bad way ,,, Sully what have you done ???





Geez, I'm even getting PMs asking what I did to the poor bugger. He wasn't that broken after 4 days of piss and partying - this is Chap Chap we are talking about...

He has been on a 3 day Fire course actually doing something constructive and not at work slacking off on AHB.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Sully said:


> He has been on a 3 day Fire course actually doing something constructive and not at work slacking off on AHB.




Good old fire service training ,, more time on how too light'em than put 'em out ,, haha might be handy with the pig ....


cheers


----------



## bonj

It is that time again... time to start practicing for the inevitable
drunken performance of Khe Sanh!

You'll be graded on slurring, animation, and composure. Stumbling is
allowed, but in no circumstances may any drunken choir members vomit
during the performance. Save that for backstage before/after. 

Points will be deducted if you don't know at least 80% of the lyrics. In
line with this rule, the use of "The last train out of Sydney" will
attract a specific deduction. You can't catch a train from Sydney to
Hong Kong! "I was long, pay packets lean", while it makes no sense at
all, it is phonetically too similar to the real words (attached), to
realistically be policed, so we will have to let that one slide.

It is after all, the unofficial national anthem, and the official
Brewerhood anthem. Singing in tune attracts bonus points, but is not
required. Extra bonus points the drunker you are, as long as you can
carry the majority of the tune.

You may make up deducted points by being extra vocal (sing louder),
extra animated (headbanging, jumping, hair helicopters), or bringing
the topless barmaids. 

Anything that increases your animation attracts bonus points.
However, keep in mind that exposing your genitalia will cause your
currently accrued points to be negated, unless you are one of the
aforementioned topless barmaids. You may, however, make lewd gestures or
suggestions freely, and if these cause you to be more animated, bonus
points will still apply.

There are a few areas that you have to have ticked off before you can 
compete:

1. At least 6 full strength beers (or equivalent)
2. At least a partial undress eg: removed jacket or t-shirt
(especially for the aforementioned topless barmaids)
3. At least one observed arse-pinch or made arrangements for a
late-night spooning session (The aforementioned topless barmaids
count here.)

Good luck to all competitors (and late-night spooners).


----------



## bconnery

So as to ensure I don't incure the wrath of the post count inspector I'm posting this in the thread as well as the email some of you will have received...
I'm looking to see if I can scab a lift from Mt Gravatt East to or/and from the swap. From is probably the most important, but to would also be ideal. I can probably organise to be gotten somewhere on the day(s) if necessary but at this stage I am canvassing options anyway. 
The prospect of driving to and from Jimboomba on consecutive days with two small children doesn't exactly fill my wife with joy


----------



## bonj

My swap t-shirt has arrived


----------



## clean brewer

Bonj said:


> My swap t-shirt has arrived
> View attachment 32409


Sweet, anything written on the Back????

Maybe something like BONJ :beerbang: 

CB


----------



## bonj

Nope nothing on the back... I thought about it, but decided against it. I don't want people on the street talking to me


----------



## sqyre

Sweet!!! :super: 

Sqyre...


----------



## winkle

Nice shirt, but *WHITE*.
Bet its coated in dead horse, stout, Irish Red, Porter, prawn + oyster goo and pizza in minutes 5  .

Edit: forgot a few.


----------



## Batz

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Stillscotish & winkle , whats with Hanna & Anna not comeing this year ? your not leaveing them together unsupervised are you ??
> 
> cheers




No way, they'll be there!


----------



## bonj

How about this shirt for the swap... Jay?


----------



## bonj

winkle said:


> Nice shirt, but *WHITE*.
> Bet its coated in dead horse, stout, Irish Red, Porter, prawn + oyster goo and pizza in minutes 5  .
> 
> Edit: forgot a few.


Are you suggesting I won't be covered in these things if I wear a blue shirt?


----------



## scoundrel

need to make a start on my shirt i thinks.


----------



## sqyre

Bonj said:


> Nope nothing on the back... I thought about it, but decided against it.



What about some Rubber Boobs on the back?? might come in handy..  

Sqyre... :lol:


----------



## InCider

Bonj said:


> How about this shirt for the swap... Jay?




Who would need that Bonj?


----------



## stillscottish

Money paid, Bruce. Myself, Nevermore and 1 other. Mrs Stillscottish has decided she has better things to do than ..............................
Plus I've got to work Sunday arvo so she'd have to walk home. :lol:


----------



## scoundrel

just sent off payment now sqyre, bring on the beers!


----------



## chappo1970

scoundrelrogue said:


> just sent off payment now sqyre, bring on the beers!



I hope you paid for Mummy too?


----------



## winkle

Chappo said:


> I hope you paid for Mummy too?




Allowed out in public again Chap Chap?


----------



## chappo1970

winkle said:


> Allowed out in public again Chap Chap?




Shhhhhhh! Not so loud! She might hear you! h34r:


----------



## frogman

Swap BANANA WHEAT BEER kegged and carbing tastes great.
Still trying to figure out what to bring for consumption.
Might bring along a keg of banana wheat for that as well.

FROGMAN.... :icon_drunk:


----------



## jlm

bconnery said:


> So as to ensure I don't incure the wrath of the post count inspector I'm posting this in the thread as well as the email some of you will have received...
> I'm looking to see if I can scab a lift from Mt Gravatt East to or/and from the swap. From is probably the most important, but to would also be ideal. I can probably organise to be gotten somewhere on the day(s) if necessary but at this stage I am canvassing options anyway.
> The prospect of driving to and from Jimboomba on consecutive days with two small children doesn't exactly fill my wife with joy


I'm also in the same boat there, but from Mansfield (next door really.) If there's no options available I'll be driving the work van and you're welcome to get a ride but am trying to avoid having to take it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

I am currenty cooking some DYNAMITE sauce for the heat freaks...full of Tony's chillies\


Show me the men




<_<


----------



## kevo

Ross said:


> Pull his finger to recieve... :lol: :lol:



Link...


----------



## clean brewer

kevo said:


> Link...



Couple fimiliar ones in there, especially from the Missus... h34r: :lol: :lol: 

CB


----------



## Batz

Pete will try to blame the dog, and he'll think you can't hear him fart either...Good luck guys!






Long time ago hey brewers? Happy Days ! I do wish I could join you all for the swap, but I'm afraid it's just too much happening around that time for me. 





Have a good one  



Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Pete will try to blame the dog, and he'll think you can't hear him fart either...Good luck guys!
> 
> 
> View attachment 32452
> 
> 
> Batz



 YOU'RE A DIRTY DOG BANJO! :lol: 

Haven't got that one Batz. Care to email your critique of that Aussie Lager? Can't believe those philistines complained it was too bitter at 31.8.

tP


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> Long time ago hey brewers? Happy Days ! I do wish I could join you all for the swap, but I'm afraid it's just too much happening around that time for me.
> 
> View attachment 32453
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good one
> 
> 
> 
> Batz




Faark, great days. The beers were so good, we could hardly believe it. Gatherings were fantastic, until Pete farted of course :lol: and if you wanted to stay up all night with an ADHD brewer Pat was your goto man :lol:

Unable to make it guys, have a good one, really dissapointed that I cant make it this year, look out next year. 


Screwy


----------



## TidalPete

Screwtop said:


> Faark, great days. The beers were so good, we could hardly believe it. Gatherings were fantastic, until Pete farted of course :lol: and if you wanted to stay up all night with an ADHD brewer Pat was your goto man :lol:
> 
> Unable to make it guys, have a good one, really dissapointed that I cant make it this year, look out next year.
> 
> 
> Screwy



Looking forward to it Screwy. :icon_cheers: 
Want to send me your critique as well?

TP


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Will miss you both Batz and Screwy .... 


Bring on the next one... Hope you enjoy your self working Batz ... And screwy I know its a little more than work keeping you from comming along buddy , take care and see you next time ... 


Cheers


----------



## sqyre

yeh, sorry to hear you can make it Batz and Screwy... :unsure: 

I have just skimmed through the list and i haven't received payment from following people..

Chappo's Guest
Yardy
Sav
Fransibrau+Mrs
Kram
AndrewQLD -Not Attending but still in swap??? Andrew can you confirm this? 
Gavo - he PM'd me and is paying late.
Ducatiboy Stu - i think we worked something out send me a pm stu to remind me what it was... :unsure: 

Guys if you can contact me and let me know whats happening i would appreciate it.

Cheers Sqyre.. :icon_cheers: 

2 weeks to go!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

So whats the head count standing at ??? 43 .. as the list stands ATM...

And I can only see 5 kegs confimed ,, shit could be doing a run too the bottle'O .... lol...

Brucey better get Ren off maffia wars and back in the brewery...

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete

Ned,

Those *red *coloured "confirmed" kegs are earmarked to go in Brucey's big cooler. The other kege are probably still coming but will be sitting in their own insulated thingies.

TP

Edit --- Fixed Brucey.


----------



## sqyre

FNQ Bunyip said:


> So whats the head count standing at ??? 43 .. as the list stands ATM...
> 
> And I can only see 5 kegs confimed ,, shit could be doing a run too the bottle'O .... lol...
> 
> Brucey better get Ren off maffia wars and back in the brewery...
> 
> Cheers



The head count stands at 46 without the unpaid people (i think  )
The kegs in RED are just the guys who want to book space in the mega esky..all the rest should have their miracle boxes etc.

Sqyre... :icon_cheers:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

DOH  I knew that RED had a meaning ,, just couldn't remember what ...loll

love the list multi colours...


cheers


----------



## PistolPatch

Batz and Screwy you have soreley dissapointed this ADHD brewer . I really hope you guys change your mind.

Love the pics Batz. That was a top night. How come I have the smallest beer gut but the biggest tits? :unsure: 



sqyre said:


> I have just skimmed through the list and i haven't received payment from following people..
> 
> Chappo's Guest
> Yardy
> Sav
> Fransibrau+Mrs
> Kram
> AndrewQLD -Not Attending but still in swap??? Andrew can you confirm this?
> Gavo - he PM'd me and is paying late.
> Ducatiboy Stu - i think we worked something out send me a pm stu to remind me what it was... :unsure:
> 
> Guys if you can contact me and let me know whats happening i would appreciate it.



Brucey, Chappo's Guest is definiteley not coming.

I'll send the other relevant ones s a PM today mate in case they haven't been reading the thread.

Spot!


----------



## clean brewer

sqyre said:


> yeh, sorry to hear you can make it Batz and Screwy... :unsure:
> 
> I have just skimmed through the list and i haven't received payment from following people..
> 
> Chappo's Guest
> Yardy
> Sav
> Fransibrau+Mrs
> Kram
> AndrewQLD -Not Attending but still in swap??? Andrew can you confirm this?
> Gavo - he PM'd me and is paying late.
> Ducatiboy Stu - i think we worked something out send me a pm stu to remind me what it was... :unsure:
> 
> Guys if you can contact me and let me know whats happening i would appreciate it.
> 
> Cheers Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:
> 
> 2 weeks to go!



Im pretty sure that Yardy has to work and cant make it and Chappo's Mystery Guest cant make it aswell...  

CB


----------



## sqyre

Thanks Guys,

Sav has PM'd me and will be bringing a friend and will being paying shortly.

That only leaves Kram and Franzibrau unaccounted for..

Sqyre... :icon_cheers:


----------



## sqyre

I have taken Yardy and Chappo's Imaginary Friend off the list..  and tidied it up a bit...

A BIG THANKS to everyone who has Paid!!!! :super: 

I can now use these numbers we have now as a guaranteed minimum number to work out the food orders and all the other stuff we will need.

Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

Sqyre - can I book a spot in the big esky for my keg of man goo saison?


----------



## sqyre

winkle said:


> Sqyre - can I book a spot in the big esky for my keg of man goo saison?



Done Perry, 

6 kegs now booked into the Mega-esky... :icon_chickcheers: 

sqyre..


----------



## Duff

Where's the nearest decent bottle shop so I can bring something along?

Will feel like I haven't contributed enough if I just turn up with my 1L stein and start raiding the kegs :unsure: 

Also, anyone heading through Mt. Gravatt around midday who I could get a lift down with?\

Cheers.


----------



## jlm

Duff said:


> Where's the nearest decent bottle shop so I can bring something along?
> 
> Will feel like I haven't contributed enough if I just turn up with my 1L stein and start raiding the kegs :unsure:
> 
> Also, anyone heading through Mt. Gravatt around midday who I could get a lift down with?\
> 
> Cheers.


Hey Duff, I'll probably be leaving from near there, but I've had something else pop up on that night......(brain starts ticking....) Did I read correctly a while back that you'll be heading back on the night of the swap? I reckon I could get the wife to drop us down if I could bludge a lift back? Best bottleshop in town is nectar at west end too....


----------



## bonj

jlm said:


> Hey Duff, I'll probably be leaving from near there, but I've had something else pop up on that night......(brain starts ticking....) Did I read correctly a while back that you'll be heading back on the night of the swap? I reckon I could get the wife to drop us down if I could bludge a lift back? Best bottleshop in town is nectar at west end too....


Keep in mind that Nectar's cold range is fairly small, so if you have something specific in mind, it would be prudent to call them and ask them to put it in the fridge for you.


----------



## clean brewer

sqyre said:


> Thanks Guys,
> 
> Sav has PM'd me and will be bringing a friend and will being paying shortly.
> 
> That only leaves Kram and Franzibrau unaccounted for..
> 
> Sqyre... :icon_cheers:



Cant see that you've paid there Sqyre???? h34r:   

Jokes...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Paid last night

Prob wont appear untill tues in the bank :icon_cheers:


----------



## Duff

jlm said:


> Hey Duff, I'll probably be leaving from near there, but I've had something else pop up on that night......(brain starts ticking....) Did I read correctly a while back that you'll be heading back on the night of the swap? I reckon I could get the wife to drop us down if I could bludge a lift back? Best bottleshop in town is nectar at west end too....



Hi mate, yes I'll be heading back sometime in the early evening (not too late). We have an 8 month old girl which might work in OK. What time to you have to be back by? If it is before 8pm then my wife can get us back.

Cheers.


----------



## winkle

Before 8 pm?, pig probably won't be cooked by then  .


----------



## jlm

Duff said:


> Hi mate, yes I'll be heading back sometime in the early evening (not too late). We have an 8 month old girl which might work in OK. What time to you have to be back by? If it is before 8pm then my wife can get us back.
> 
> Cheers.



Not picky, whenever is possible. I'll double check with the wife and confirm the plan. As for the pig, well if there's any of those 3kg express bags left over from the hop bulk buy I'll have mine delivered. Give it a few days for it to mature.
:icon_vomit:


----------



## mossyrocks

sqyre said:


> Done Perry,
> 
> 6 kegs now booked into the Mega-esky... :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> sqyre..




Bruce,

Can I also book space in the mega esky?

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## kram

Hey sqyre, payment just made. Apologies about the delay


----------



## winkle

Having a few sighting rounds of the 9/Rounds/Rapid Triple.
Still early days but its clearing well still a bit sweet, hopefully it'll dry out a bit more.


----------



## chappo1970

PistolPatch said:


> Brucey, Chappo's Guest is definiteley not coming.




Who died and made you god of the swap Pat? :angry: 

The mystery guest is most definitely coming! Plane tickets have booked and paid for and the appropriate holidays have been taken.

Sorry Bruce for not fixing you up for him but I have been away to the SuperGP straight into a 3 day course straight into hell at work with 17 major government tender all due before Christmas. Let alone my very understanding wife? 

Bruce also can you PM me you address and I will drop some wood around for the smoker this afternoon if your around.

Chappo


----------



## winkle

According to the wiki we've got 21 in the swap. If that's correct are we chucking in an extra bottle to lube Sqyres throat?


----------



## daemon

winkle said:


> According to the wiki we've got 21 in the swap. If that's correct are we chucking in an extra bottle to lube Sqyres throat?


Sounds like a good plan winkle, he'll certainly have earned it  Will try another of my swap beers tonight I think, the one I bottled in clear glass (no, it's not coming to the swap!) has cleared up very nicely. I'll have a few spare bottles that I'll bring to the swap to sample.


----------



## clean brewer

winkle said:


> According to the wiki we've got 21 in the swap. If that's correct are we chucking in an extra bottle to lube Sqyres throat?


I dont have any spare Bottles :unsure: ... 21 is it for me... :unsure: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Batz

Chappo said:


> Who died and made you god of the swap Pat? :angry:
> 
> Chappo




He was god of the swap before you Chappo


----------



## PistolPatch

LOL Batz!

Sorry chappo, I got a PM from a New South Welshman who could no longer make it to the Swap. He said he was the mystery guest and was coming up with DucatiBoy. I didn't realise there were two mystery guests. Now I do.

That's good news.

Take this as punishment for taking too many days off the forum and lowering the Swap post count drastically


----------



## winkle

clean brewer said:


> I dont have any spare Bottles :unsure: ... 21 is it for me... :unsure:
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



No problems, just thought if you had one spare it'd be nice to give Sqyre one :icon_cheers: .


----------



## clean brewer

winkle said:


> No problems, just thought if you had one spare it'd be nice to give Sqyre one :icon_cheers: .



I could bring some other beer...  I guess it doesnt have to be a swap beer, it will be the same style anyhow....

 CB


----------



## Batz

PistolPatch said:


> Take this as punishment for taking too many days off the forum




God has spoken !


----------



## PistolPatch

Batz said:


> God has spoken !



And thous shalt surely enter the kegdom of heaven.


----------



## TidalPete

PistolPatch said:


> And thous shalt surely enter the kegdom of heaven.



What if all the kegs are overcarbed?
:icon_offtopic: Boring day with showers & no decent topics on AHB. There's only so much solitare a bloke can stand.  

TP


----------



## chappo1970

Geezus you guys are a fickle bunch! One minute I post way too much, next I'm not posting enough? Guess there's no middle ground huh? :blink: 

Ok all good I'll drop the dough in Brucies bank acc now. ONLY to save my embrassment of being caught out having an imaginary friend.  

@Batz if PP is a god why the hell would he be living in WA? Everyone knows Qld is GOD'S country no?


----------



## chappo1970

And keep theChristmas spirit going I thought I might bring the twins....


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> He was god of the swap before you Chappo



And I recall that each year, Browndog makes sure the swapping of bottles goes ahead without error, and takes no credit. The unsung hero of the swap! :beerbang:


----------



## TidalPete

InCider said:


> And I recall that each year, Browndog makes sure the swapping of bottles goes ahead without error, and takes no credit. The unsung hero of the swap! :beerbang:



It's hard to break bloody plastic.  :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> And I recall that each year, Browndog makes sure the swapping of bottles goes ahead without error, and takes no credit. The unsung hero of the swap! :beerbang:



Browndog rules the swap! 
(he is also a master of delegation  )


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Batz said:


> He was god of the swap before you Chappo



So many Virgins this year...


I hope we have enough keg-lube  

We really dont want to start using bearing grease..


----------



## chappo1970

Well I plan to stand around all evening looking pretty!


----------



## chappo1970

Axle grease is ok by me. But you better pack 2 of these Duke...


----------



## InCider

Ducatiboy stu said:


> So many Virgins this year...
> 
> 
> I hope we have enough keg-lube
> 
> We really dont want to start using bearing grease..



I never lube virgins!


----------



## chappo1970

InCider said:


> I never lube virgins!


----------



## jlm

Hey Duff, checked with the wife and she's good to run us out there. If you want I can pick you up a little earlier and get to a bottlo, but should be looking to leave about midday?



OK sorry for the off-topic, back to your homo-eroticism boys.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

InCider said:


> I never lube virgins!




The lube was only for Baarbarra's well being...

The others will have to go dry.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970

jlm said:


> ....back to your homo-eroticism boys.



Don't mind if I do...


----------



## Batz

Well it go you guys fired up again :lol:


----------



## chappo1970

I plan to hitchhike there... Saves fuel and the envirionment...


----------



## InCider

This thread needs some pick up.

I'm keen as for the big day, just so I can take too many pictures.

Let's hope our official Photographer from years past, Ross is coming. He's got talent - especially with our damaged mugs, making is look purdy  

I've spoken to Mrs Sqyre and she's going to let me stay for two nights (Sqyre, your sleeping in the shed, I'm in your bed) so we can catch up on old times and I can pay back my child support in kind. Sorry Pat - this gig is mine! :lol: 

As CB keeps letting us know - not many sleeps to go! :beer:


----------



## Duff

jlm said:


> Hey Duff, checked with the wife and she's good to run us out there. If you want I can pick you up a little earlier and get to a bottlo, but should be looking to leave about midday?
> 
> 
> 
> OK sorry for the off-topic, back to your homo-eroticism boys.



No problem. Let me check when the flight gets in and I'll let you know tomorrow.

Cheers.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Incider . 

Have you decided to keep a promise to Mrs Sqyre this year...

Unlike last year when you ran away early and slept under a sapling and winged about being uncomfortable. It was a hard task to comfort Mrs Sqyre for the rest of the night as she felt VERY let down


You are such a biatch sean... :angry:


----------



## InCider

Yes, It has taken me a lot to make it up to Mrs Sqyre, paying child support on time, and a years supply of batteries for the Pleasurevibe 2000. (Shame it didn't come in diesel).

I shall sleep in Sqyre's bed this year, and make an honest honeyed horny happy woman of Mrs Sqyre. No more sleeping rough with the goats. It just causes jealousy!


----------



## clean brewer

:icon_offtopic: Just wondering who is taking Gas(co2) to the Swap and for the Mega Esky??? Is it possible to borrow some Gas(co2) to top up my Keg contribution to pour beer when pressure drops, dont feel keen to lug a 6.8kg bottle down?? h34r: 

My "Leftovers A.I.P.A" is tasting very nice for consumption on the night.... :icon_drunk: 
:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## bonj

clean brewer said:


> :icon_offtopic: Just wondering who is taking Gas(co2) to the Swap and for the Mega Esky??? Is it possible to borrow some Gas(co2) to top up my Keg contribution to pour beer when pressure drops, dont feel keen to lug a 6.8kg bottle down?? h34r:
> 
> My "Leftovers A.I.P.A" is tasting very nice for consumption on the night.... :icon_drunk:
> :icon_cheers: CB


Should be fine for gas, CB. I'm guessing a few people will be bringing their sodastream setups. I plan to bring mine.


----------



## Henno

So being one of the aforementioned case swap virgins I am trying to piece together what is going to happen at this thing besides swapping plastic bottles of beer. So far it looks like everyone is going to have sex with MrsSqyre or an inflatable sheep and I may have a rubber fist inserted into my bottom either with or without lubrication. Oh, and I have to put up with one of my least favourite aussie red neck anthems being slurred loudly by drunken yobs. The food better be bloody good!


----------



## daemon

You forgot drinking beer henno, the reason all those lurid acts occur in the first place!

Here's a quick sneak peak at my swap beer, I'm really happy with the clarity and colour.


Taste is pretty good, although this one seemed to have lost some of the toffee taste of the last bottle I had tried.

Edit: A pic of it in the clear bottle, 1469 certainly flocculates very well!


----------



## clean brewer

Ill be drinking all the awesome beers that will be on offer and getting into the tucker(better be cooked h34r: , dont let Scoundrel Rogue try to cook the food :icon_vomit: ), stuff anything else... :unsure: Ill be to pissed after that to be worrying about rooting anyone/anything, getting things inserted anywhere or having anything written over me face............... :icon_drunk: 
CB


----------



## scoundrel

yeah with the butcher trying to bend sqyre over a barrel yesterday over the ribs affair, me and food don't seem to be having muck luck. i've had the order in for 3 months, sqyre turns up (cos he was round that way) ive organised the pick up for yesterday, sqyre gets there and they have none, rung them this morning and explained everything told them i wasn't happy and essentially got told to go **** myself. well the consummer watchdaog just got a nice little email from me re: meatcity caboulture, not happy jan. i won't be going there neither will friends or family (thats a far few people). any how sqyre reckons he has something sorted.


----------



## Fatgodzilla

- Everyone knows Qld is GOD'S country no


----------



## bonj

Fatgodzilla said:


> - Everyone knows Qld is GOD'S country no


But by your own admission, you're in God's waiting room... I suspect everyone's waiting to get to Queensland


----------



## sqyre

Well the Piggy is ordered boys... and the Ribs are on the way too..
Big thanks to ScoundrelRouge for chasing up the ribs anyway...suprising how many places dont give 2 sh*ts when they know they ain't makin much money on a sale...

I have recieved a few more payments over the weekend but the bank internet thing won't tell me who from untill tommorow.

the ribs should be here tomorrow so i better start beating up some of my secret sauce... :huh: 

Sqyre... :blink:


----------



## Bribie G

I'd better dry hop my case swap beer, the airlock has just about stopped bubbling.


----------



## bradsbrew

paid, thanks Bruce.

Swap beer bottled and should be nicely carbed on day of swap.

Keg for swap day about to be kegged at about 7.35.

not long now!!!!

Brad


----------



## winkle

bradsbrew said:


> paid, thanks Bruce.
> 
> Swap beer bottled and should be nicely carbed on day of swap.
> 
> Keg for swap day about to be kegged at about 7.35.
> 
> not long now!!!!
> 
> Brad



So what is the swap beer Brad?
My triple should be ready to go in one month - but will be on the sweet side for style methinks :unsure: but will sure do the job @ 9.5%.


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> the ribs should be here tomorrow so i better start beating up some of my secret sauce... :huh:
> 
> Sqyre... :blink:



Didn't you do that this morning?


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> So what is the swap beer Brad?
> My triple should be ready to go in one month - but will be on the sweet side for style methinks :unsure: but will sure do the job @ 9.5%.



Winkle,
Got an ESB for swapping and a keg of stout for consumption on the day. MMM :icon_drool2: Triple and at 9.5% could be trouble. looks like theres a good variety of beers :super: .
Gotta love QLD swap.


----------



## InCider

Who's up for rellenos? You'll have an arse like a japanese flag, so be warned!


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> Who's up for rellenos? You'll have an arse like a japanese flag, so be warned!



Try and remember them earlier than 2am this time  Think I ate about 4 before the alarm bells started ringing through the alco-fug  .


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> Try and remember them earlier than 2am this time  Think I ate about 4 before the alarm bells started ringing through the alco-fug  .



And I still don't know who brought the sour cream. I know I didn't :huh:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Yeah...Bring them on


I missed tham last year, was looking forward to some..


----------



## bonj

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yeah...Bring them on
> 
> 
> I missed tham last year, was looking forward to some..


Yeah same... dunno how I missed them. The batch at the Bat cave in early '07 were fantastic.


----------



## lczaban

Better stop being a slack-arse SOB and post something. I finally got around to putting the blue tag of pride next to my name on the swappers list. I thought money would talk louder than words, but that is obviously not the case all the time... It will be good to test the fruits of everyone's labours though. From the feedback I have been getting, my GB should be firing on all cylinders...

Andy, your ride is still good. I'll call you before the week is out and confirm details and times.

CB, how many days to go??? 

Chappo - the photo caption was the same just as it was a couple of weekend's ago... - "What did I do again last night? I don't believe you..."


----------



## clean brewer

> CB, how many days to go???


Check my Signature mate.... Its all there...  

 CB


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> And I still don't know who brought the sour cream. I know I didn't :huh:


 I really, really hope it was Mrs Sqyre :blink: .


----------



## PistolPatch

winkle said:


> I really, really hope it was Mrs Sqyre :blink: .


Oh dear


----------



## chappo1970

I going to have to pull out one of my case swap entries. Went to bottle it last night only to discover that SWMBO had switched of both of my fermentation fridges while I was away at the SuperGP's/V8's. NOT HAPPY but I guess I deserved it having such a good time away from wife and kids? <_< Anyway it is some what undrinkable, dare I say it ARA-ish, so rather than embarass myself, display my sceptical brewing abilities and generally make a bigger fool of myself than I usually do I'll pull it out of the swap. I won't get the opportunity to brew another replacement for the big day so I'll have to workout something to compensate those in the swap?

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Jeeezzzzzzzus Chappo ,, Plenty of time too bash out a brew , keg , carbonate and bottle from the keg ... Get busy man ... no excuses now buddy just get it done .....




Cheers


----------



## TidalPete

Chappo said:


> I going to have to pull out one of my case swap entries. Went to bottle it last night only to discover that SWMBO had switched of both of my fermentation fridges while I was away at the SuperGP's/V8's. NOT HAPPY but I guess I deserved it having such a good time away from wife and kids? <_< Anyway it is some what undrinkable, dare I say it ARA-ish, so rather than embarass myself, display my sceptical brewing abilities and generally make a bigger fool of myself than I usually do I'll pull it out of the swap. I won't get the opportunity to brew another replacement for the big day so I'll have to workout something to compensate those in the swap?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chappo



I must say I'm surprised at your attitude Chappo. CPBF's were specifically designed with your domestic problems in mind. Beg. borrow or steal one & fill your pitiful plastic bottles ( :lol: ) from the keg. looks like you've run out of excuses mate?
Not long now to the event that separates the men from the boys. :beer: 

TP


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> Not long now to the event that separates the men from the boys. :beer:
> 
> TP



It was on while you where posting Pete

Shocking <_< 

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> It was on while you where posting Pete
> 
> Shocking <_<
> 
> Batz



:lol: Actually Batz the race was just over when I pressed the "Reply" button although I DRGAFA as I like to think I'm a bit of a nonconformist & won't loose any sleep over a horse race.
FYI all my CPBF hiccups have been solved & if Chappo can find a way to get it down to his place before the swap it will solve his problem.

TP


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Batz said:


> It was on while you where posting Pete
> 
> Shocking <_<
> 
> Batz





And I picked up the win in the sweep at the brew wenchs work ... hahaha 

Shocking ay


Cheers


----------



## TidalPete

FNQ Bunyip said:


> And I picked up the win in the sweep at the brew wenchs work ... hahaha
> 
> Shocking ay
> 
> 
> Cheers



See you at the Platform Bar Ned. I take it you'll be shouting? :super: 
What day, date & time was it again? B) 

TP


----------



## AndrewQLD

FNQ Bunyip said:


> And I picked up the win in the sweep at the brew wenchs work ... hahaha
> 
> Shocking ay
> 
> 
> Cheers



And my daughter just rang to say she won over a $100.00 on the race today.

That was after I spent 20 minutes yesterday explaining the evils of gambling and the near impossible chances of winning on the nags.

My credibility is shot, if I ever had any <_< 

Andrew


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

TidalPete said:


> See you at the Platform Bar Ned. I take it you'll be shouting? :super:
> What day, date & time was it again? B)
> 
> TP





I wish Pete ,,, my toyota has cost me $k 's in the last couple of months ... very nearly pulled out from comming down ...  


Cheers


----------



## TidalPete

FNQ Bunyip said:


> I wish Pete ,,, my toyota has cost me $k 's in the last couple of months ... very nearly pulled out from comming down ...
> 
> 
> Cheers



No worries Ned just bring a few extra kilos of FNQ prawns to the Swap. :icon_drool2: You are bringing prawns aren't you? :huh:
Been a long time between drinks Mate.  

TP


----------



## clean brewer

FNQ Bunyip said:


> I wish Pete ,,, my toyota has cost me $k 's in the last couple of months ... very nearly pulled out from comming down ...
> 
> 
> Cheers



No chance of that happening, we'd have to send a vehicle/chopper/plane or boat up to collect you....  

CB


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Thanks CB... 

I'll be there with prawns ... no worrys ...

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete

clean brewer said:


> we'd have to send a vehicle/chopper/plane or boat up to collect you....
> CB



Boat is good but trawler in preference. Can drag for prawns whilst whilst bringing Ned to the Swap. :super: 
Anyone going past the Breakkie Creek to collect Ned on swap day? :lol: 
Just saw your post Ned. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## TidalPete

I bloody well hope you appreciate my latest efforts re bumping up the Swap post counts Pistol? I'm only doing it for you.





Another long time between drinks.  

TP


----------



## browndog

It is with sadness that I have to say that I have to pull out of the swap guys, two weekends ago I caught gastro off my young bloke and that set off something much worse and to cut a long story short I just got out of hospital today after having surgery. I'm not going to be in any condition to be lugging kegs around and filling bottles and such and will be off work for a few weeks and on antibiotics for quite some time and we all know that means no beers. I am royally pissed off. Hopefully I'll be able to make it out there and have a lemonade with you all.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## daemon

Tsk tsk, wasn't it Chappo lecturing everyone about joining the swap? And pulled out of the mid-year swap too? I think we'll have to make Chappo clean Baabra out in the morning 

Edit: No problems Browndog, doesn't sound like you've been having a lot of fun recently! At least you came up with a better excuse than Chappo! Will bring my swap beer for you regardless and hopefully you'll be able to enjoy it by Xmas time.


----------



## TidalPete

browndog said:


> It is with sadness that I have to say that I have to pull out of the swap guys, two weekends ago I caught gastro off my young bloke and that set off something much worse and to cut a long story short I just got out of hospital today after having surgery. I'm not going to be in any condition to be lugging kegs around and filling bottles and such and will be off work for a few weeks and on antibiotics for quite some time and we all know that means no beers. I am royally pissed off. Hopefully I'll be able to make it out there and have a lemonade with you all.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Tony,

I can sympathise with you completely. Been there, done that re the hospital thingy x by lots.  
You are\were one of the main reasons I decided to come to the Swap after a long absence & I can only say that I wish you a speedy recovery & a quick return to your normal self old son. :icon_cheers: 
Going to miss your presence on the 14th. Rock on next time.  

TP


----------



## winkle

+1 Tony.
Hope you get back on ya brewing feet in no time mate  .


----------



## bonj

Jeez Tony, that has really knocked you around. Let me know if you need anything.

I hope you kick this thing in the nuts soon and make a speedy recovery.


----------



## winkle

Bonj said:


> Jeez Tony, that has really knocked you around. Let me know if you need anything.
> 
> I hope you kick this thing in the nuts soon and make a speedy recovery.



I'll say & we want to come around and play with the new shiny thing when you're up & about and thirsty.

edit: that tired that I don't make sense to myself :blink:


----------



## troydo

well thats a truckload of bollocks i jjust had to read through... but there were gems to keep me reading,

Beer
Dynamite sauce
Beer
Pig
Beer
Rellanos (and bloody earlier this time, although i did like that there was 4 of us who demolished the entire plate.. my ring did NOT thank me)
Beer
Ribs
Beer
_
as a side note i also claim some mega esky space please_


----------



## TidalPete

Troydo said:


> well thats a truckload of bollocks i jjust had to read through... but there were gems to keep me reading,
> 
> Beer
> Dynamite sauce
> Beer
> Pig
> Beer
> Rellanos (and bloody earlier this time, although i did like that there was 4 of us who demolished the entire plate.. my ring did NOT thank me)
> Beer
> Ribs
> Beer
> _
> as a side note i also claim some mega esky space please_



Yoy're very immature young aren't you Troydo?
Never met you yet but I'm sure I will.  :beer: 

TP


----------



## clean brewer

browndog said:


> It is with sadness that I have to say that I have to pull out of the swap guys, two weekends ago I caught gastro off my young bloke and that set off something much worse and to cut a long story short I just got out of hospital today after having surgery. I'm not going to be in any condition to be lugging kegs around and filling bottles and such and will be off work for a few weeks and on antibiotics for quite some time and we all know that means no beers. I am royally pissed off. Hopefully I'll be able to make it out there and have a lemonade with you all.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


Sorry to hear Browndog, I just hope you can make it for that lemonade....  Would still like to swap/or give you a sample of my Barleywine for Feedback....  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## sqyre

Yeh sorry to here that Tony..  So you think you will still be able come along for the day?

I have also updated the list with Stu, Kram and Bradsbrew now paid up.
Also added Mossyrocks and Troydo to the Mega-esky list..
added Chappo's mystery guest back onto the list - still waiting for payment from him.
And still waiting to hear from Franzibrau and get Sav's and Gavo's payments too.

We picked up the ribs today and they are a decent size too better than what most of the butchers are palming off for $17 a kg at the moment... :super: 
Not long now Boys... :beer: 

Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## clean brewer

sqyre said:


> Yeh sorry to here that Tony.. So you think you will still be able come along for the day?
> 
> I have also updated the list with Stu, Kram and Bradsbrew now paid up.
> Also added Mossyrocks and Troydo to the Mega-esky list..
> added Chappo's mystery guest back onto the list - still waiting for payment from him.
> And still waiting to hear from Franzibrau and get Sav's and Gavo's payments too.
> 
> We picked up the ribs today and they are a decent size too better than what most of the butchers are palming off for $17 a kg at the moment... :super:
> Not long now Boys... :beer:
> 
> Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:


All I can say is F&*% yeh....

Gavo was going to make a decision on Monday just gone but might not be promising....
And that is 2 less swap beers ATM with Browndog out and 1 of Chappos gone aswell... :unsure: I might be able to test another 1 before the Swap then to make sure they are ok....

CB


----------



## bradsbrew

Thats some bad news Tony! Hope you get healthy soon, we cant have 1 of the best SEQ brewers missing out. I will bring your beer as part of my swap beers hopefully Bonj or Liam can drop it off for you if you cant make it. I'll also throw in a bottle of stout for you too so you can give me your feedback when able. 

Brad


----------



## clarkey7

Yikes Browndog,

Hope all is going well now mate.

Here's to a Speedy recovery to you.

Your health comes first....we'll all hopefully see you soon......accompanied with beer of course.

PB


----------



## TidalPete

clean brewer said:


> And that is 2 less swap beers ATM with Browndog out and 1 of Chappos gone aswell... I might be able to test another 1 before the Swap then to make sure they are ok....
> 
> CB



What a shame it's not glass CB?   
I could have given my CPBF a real tryout? 
Test Number two (In glass) --- 14 days & counting & all good. :super: 

TP


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

I have been trying to contact GravityGuru by PM and phone. Am a little concerned he may have fallen off the planet.Luke had thrown out the olive branch to give me a lift. With this in mind i am looking for a back up plan regarding a lift from Brissy Airport. Rock in at 12.30pm on the Saturday from Adelaide. Being so close to the swap and 2,000k's or so from home I just want to cover all my bases. Have not been to Brissy since Expo88 and I reckon things would have changed a little. 

GravityGuru, if you are out there hope things are OK :unsure: 

Back Yard Brewer


----------



## winkle

I'll keep one in the swap for Browndog as well, might be helpful down the track a bit eh Tony.
Nanna nap helped, now able to type  .
Should be just enough time to pickle some eggs as well.


----------



## bradsbrew

TidalPete said:


> What a shame it's not glass CB?
> I could have given my CPBF a real tryout?
> Test Number two (In glass) --- 14 days & counting & all good. :super:
> 
> TP



Pete have you got a pick of your CPBF. I have had a look at andrews thread on it but I think I need to see one in action to grasp the concept and get the visual of how to construct one??

Brad


----------



## clean brewer

Back Yard Brewer said:


> I have been trying to contact GravityGuru by PM and phone. Am a little concerned he may have fallen off the planet.Luke had thrown out the olive branch to give me a lift. With this in mind i am looking for a back up plan regarding a lift from Brissy Airport. Rock in at 12.30pm on the Saturday from Adelaide. Being so close to the swap and 2,000k's or so from home I just want to cover all my bases. Have not been to Brissy since Expo88 and I reckon things would have changed a little.
> 
> GravityGuru, if you are out there hope things are OK :unsure:
> 
> Back Yard Brewer



BYB, let us know what happens as we could be able to sort you out, you wont be left stranded..  

CB


----------



## clean brewer

bradsbrew said:


> Pete have you got a pick of your CPBF. I have had a look at andrews thread on it but I think I need to see one in action to grasp the concept and get the visual of how to construct one??
> 
> Brad



Hey Brad, Andrews now comes in around the $80 mark to make, really was going to do his when I saw $56 to make but obviously some of the fittings have gone up in price, I have locked in the 1 Ross has for $99 complete to buy.... The one Ross has is the same as Morebeer sell in the US and the Video Tutorial looks good enough for me...  

CB


----------



## Bribie G

Back Yard Brewer said:


> I have been trying to contact GravityGuru by PM and phone. Am a little concerned he may have fallen off the planet.Luke had thrown out the olive branch to give me a lift. With this in mind i am looking for a back up plan regarding a lift from Brissy Airport. Rock in at 12.30pm on the Saturday from Adelaide. Being so close to the swap and 2,000k's or so from home I just want to cover all my bases. Have not been to Brissy since Expo88 and I reckon things would have changed a little.
> 
> GravityGuru, if you are out there hope things are OK :unsure:
> 
> Back Yard Brewer



Young GG is alive and well, and lives about n minutes from airport where n is a small number, was down at his place on Sat. and picked up a fridge, he and Mrs GG have been on a wee trip to the Sunshine Coast so prolly off the forum for a day or so. Keep PMing him, he doesn't live on the forum like many of us but is dead reliable. You should be ok. 

Tidal Pete and I will be in that location about midday but have to get to Ross before 1 pm for Pete to pick up an order. However we could double back to pick you up no problems and could be your backup as plan B. FYI Ross and Airport are about 20 minutes apart on opposite sides of the river but freeway all the way no probs.

BribieG


----------



## bradsbrew

clean brewer said:


> Hey Brad, Andrews now comes in around the $80 mark to make, really was going to do his when I saw $56 to make but obviously some of the fittings have gone up in price, I have locked in the 1 Ross has for $99 complete to buy.... The one Ross has is the same as Morebeer sell in the US and the Video Tutorial looks good enough for me...
> 
> CB


Yeah mate have been looking at the SS jobies that Ross has but they have been not in stock for a while. I have used a picnic tap with a bottle filler tube thingy and beers have stayed ok for a few days in the fridge. my trials are limited because I am a child with no patience and cant leave things for an extended time..


Brad


----------



## clean brewer

bradsbrew said:


> Yeah mate have been looking at the SS jobies that Ross has but they have been not in stock for a while. I have used a picnic tap with a bottle filler tube thingy and beers have stayed ok for a few days in the fridge. my trials are limited because I am a child with no patience and cant leave things for an extended time..
> 
> 
> Brad


Mate, they are *back in stock* and Im submitting my order tonight... I need it for my Barleywine plus others id like to Keg, Gas then Bottle....  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

BribieG said:


> Young GG is alive and well, and lives about n minutes from airport where n is a small number, was down at his place on Sat. and picked up a fridge, he and Mrs GG have been on a wee trip to the Sunshine Coast so prolly off the forum for a day or so. Keep PMing him, he doesn't live on the forum like many of us but is dead reliable. You should be ok.
> 
> Tidal Pete and I will be in that location about midday but have to get to Ross before 1 pm for Pete to pick up an order. However we could double back to pick you up no problems and could be your backup as plan B. FYI Ross and Airport are about 20 minutes apart on opposite sides of the river but freeway all the way no probs.
> 
> BribieG




I would call myself a reasonable judge of character. Spoke by phone with GG when I booked my flights and as you said he sounded to me like the reliable type. But it is still comforting to know there maybe a plan "B" out there.

Cheers :icon_cheers: 

Back Yard Brewer....


----------



## TidalPete

clean brewer said:


> Hey Brad, Andrews now comes in around the *$80 *mark to make, really was going to do his when I saw *$56 *to make but obviously some of the fittings have gone up in price, I have locked in the 1 Ross has for $99 complete to buy.... The one Ross has is the same as Morebeer sell in the US and the Video Tutorial looks good enough for me...
> 
> CB



Brad & Jody,

I was really wrapped in Andrew's CPBF but my pricing of the fittings at CraftBrewer was similar to yours CB & I was very disappointed to see a price rise so soon after Andrew's post.  
I worked out that the $20 or so saved by not buying the bits & pieces on the new prices was not a real saving anyway as by getting the MoreBeer CPBF through CraftBrewer allowed me the luxury of the ss pressure relief valve included in the aformentioned as well as a 3-way ss ball valve (Very hard to come by) on top but with probably giving the same results as Andrew's efforts?

No affiliation etc whatsoever & I can't send working pics Brad as I don't own a video cam but the ones below will have to suffice.

TP


----------



## PistolPatch

TidalPete said:


> I bloody well hope you appreciate my latest efforts re bumping up the Swap post counts Pistol? I'm only doing it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another long time between drinks.
> 
> TP


.

You de man Pete!!!!

We all better have a beer tonight and tost a speedy recovery for Tony. It would be a huge disspointment not to see him  .

Rest up Tony!


----------



## TidalPete

BribieG said:


> TidalPete and I will be in that location about midday but have to get to Ross before 1 pm for Pete to pick up an order. However we could double back to pick you up no problems and could be your backup as plan B. FYI Ross and Airport are about 20 minutes apart on opposite sides of the river but freeway all the way no probs.
> BribieG



:super: No worries at all if need be.

TP


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Shit Browny, I was looking forward to the catchup...only ever get to do it every 12mnths...  


Unfortunatly I will be pulling out of the actuall swap, as I have yet to get a brew down, and I f%cked up my payment to CB for my Hops and yeast..

But I will still be grabbing some oysters on the way up  

If a few can grab a couple of box's of bread mix, then Bonj and I will make bread for the oven.. ( Um...Bonj..you are going to help me make bread...to late to say no  )


----------



## troydo

TidalPete said:


> Yoy're very immature young aren't you Troydo?
> Never met you yet but I'm sure I will.  :beer:
> 
> TP




we have met pete, at a swap once... must be the alzheimer's .. ;P

and definatly not the youngest round here, even if i look it


----------



## scoundrel

will be sussing out some scollops from my seafood guy, i reckon 20min in the smokerwith butter and procuito, half shell, wat do yous reckon?


----------



## TidalPete

Troydo said:


> we have met pete, at a swap once... must be the alzheimer's
> 
> and definatly not the youngest round here, even if i look it



It really must be the Alzheimer's Troydo as I really do forget a one-off meeting years ago.  
I'll look for the youngest-looking immature bloke there & all you've got to do is look for the old fart.:lol: 
You're way in front mate. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## PistolPatch

Sorry about my low post count to the thread in recent days but I have developed a new hobby - crashing computers and re-installing Vista. Top fun!

The best bit is reading the Swap thread on my little Apple lap-top whilst Vista tumbles around in the background. Some bloody funny stuff written here in the last few days.

Never got to send those PMs Sqyre due to the above.

BTW, the mystery guest I tried to arrange was Darren. He couldn't make it. Sorry about that!

Pat


----------



## browndog

Thanks for the sentiments guys, if I can con one of my mates to lend a hand I'll try and get my swap case done for Ben and Liam to take. I'd really still like to turn up but can imagine the shit I'll cop from the Dragon will be baddd.....

cheers

Browndog


----------



## PistolPatch

If you don't turn up, I am telling on you. I don't know who to but it will be very bad for you - worse than the dragon :angry:


----------



## PistolPatch

Vista install aborted at 12:20am Perth time. I hate Vista!!!!!

Guess what though? Only two people are online?????

Now back in the old days at this time..........


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Shit Browndog that sux big time ( pun intended) .. allways look forward too a chat with you ... hope all is now welll and wish you a speedy recovery from surgery ... 


I hope Gavo is still around I had planned too visit him thursday arvo for a little warm up sesh....


hope my ute will be in action by next wednessday to get me dropped in Kans....

Cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

scoundrelrogue said:


> will be sussing out some scollops from my seafood guy, i reckon 20min in the smokerwith butter and procuito, half shell, wat do yous reckon?




Mmmm...I might get some un-opened oysters and stick them straight in the smoker... Smoked Oysters.. :icon_drool2: 

Could also to some smoked Oysters Kilpatrick as well :icon_drool2:


----------



## bonj

TidalPete said:


> It really must be the Alzheimer's Troydo as I really do forget a one-off meeting years ago.
> I'll look for the youngest-looking immature bloke there & all you've got to do is look for the old fart.:lol:
> You're way in front mate. :icon_cheers:
> 
> TP


Do you try to insult people for the reaction TP, or are you really that grumpy?


----------



## bconnery

Bonj said:


> Do you try to insult people for the reaction TP, or are you really that grumpy?



Both


----------



## Henno

scoundrelrogue said:


> will be sussing out some scollops from my seafood guy, i reckon 20min in the smokerwith butter and procuito, half shell, wat do yous reckon?



I for one am definately pro scallops. Just bring 10kg or so SR, everybody else will have to miss out


----------



## TidalPete

Bonj said:


> Do you try to insult people for the reaction TP, or are you really that grumpy?



:blink: 

TP


----------



## Bribie G

Troydo said:


> we have met pete, at a swap once... must be the alzheimer's .. ;P
> 
> and definatly not the youngest round here, even if i look it



It's not the Alzheimers, it's the piss. At the Brisbane case swap a few months ago I had a three hour conversation with Winkle and we were blood brothers by the end of the evening. At the next BABBs meeting I introduced myself "I seem to know the face but......"


----------



## troydo

Bonj said:


> Do you try to insult people for the reaction TP, or are you really that grumpy?




i think its the gas build up 

P.S tasted the munich dunkel keg im bringing and its a sweet session beer! nice and clear too! will try and transfer it to a clean keg before the swap so the yeast doesn't get mixed up in transit!


----------



## Bribie G

Yup I'm thinking along those lines as well. I've had my Landlord++ cold conditioning in a cube for three weeks now so it should be crystal clear, I'll polyclar it then when that's settled I'll draw off a pint until it runs clear then fill the keg from that and just leave it on gas in the kegerator (without the beer disconnect, honest  ). I'll also pop in a Styrian plug in my giant tea ball.


----------



## Batz

No Browndog, AndrewQld, Screwy and Batz

All the old timers are going to miss this swap





Batz


----------



## Scruffy

Batz said:


> No Browndog, AndrewQld, Screwy and Batz
> 
> All the old timers are going to miss this swap
> 
> View attachment 32590
> 
> 
> Batz



Isn't that me and Chappo (with his new bleach blonde locks)?


----------



## browndog

I'm over feeling sorry for myself now, had a big dose of HTFU and I'll definitely have a case for the swap. Just hoping on a speedy recovery for me to attend.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

browndog said:


> I'm over feeling sorry for myself now, had a big dose of HTFU and I'll definitely have a case for the swap.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog





:CHAPPO:Take note ,, a real brewer stepping back up to the plate after a real illness.... 


Good on ya browny ,, take it ezy don't over do it , and we can have a lemonade ....


----------



## Snow

Tony,

really sorry to hear about your medical woes. Hope you're up to full speed asap. It would be good to catch up at the swap even if you can't drink.

Can you still eat rellenos?  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## chappo1970

FNQ Bunyip said:


> :CHAPPO:Take note ,, a real brewer stepping back up to the plate after a real illness....
> 
> 
> Good on ya browny ,, take it ezy don't over do it , and we can have a lemonade ....




I hear ya Ned... Guilting me is working!


----------



## bradsbrew

Do we really want two of Chap Chaps brews in the swap?? h34r: ........BTW mate the settlers old ale I brought to your swap on anzac day was only 6 days grain to brain :chug: but that was kegged not bottled though I can wait a couple of weeks for it to carb up.

Brad


----------



## chappo1970

But knowing my luck I would get a stuck ferment. I guess I can shoot for a simple APA on US05 and see what happens?


----------



## winkle

Chappo said:


> But knowing my luck I would get a stuck ferment. I guess I can shoot for a simple APA on US05 and see what happens?



Do it! 
Hmm, go all galaxy hops?


----------



## bonj

winkle said:


> Do it!
> Hmm, go all galaxy hops?


and galaxy malt.... it'll be outta this world!


----------



## daemon

Without tooting my own horn, my Sticks and Stones brew is great for an ale that's very drinkable fresh. Plenty of Galaxy hop taste and a perfect QLD quaffer.


----------



## InCider

Hey Pete,

Great pics of your NSW Blues walls at your place. A little piece of NSW every time you walk past eh? 

Hey Browndog, 

I am hobbling around on a busted toe and will be there.. enjoying the nurofen and cider holiday each day after work. HTFU InCider!

Hey BYB - I'm probably going to end up riding down - do you want a double from the airport. I'm one of the Dykes with Bikes from the Mardi Gras.

Dear Arseholes,

YOU WILL BURN. Rellenos will be as hot as a kit beer on a 21st party.  

Dear Batz, ScrewPop, Browndog - you will be sorely missed, and there is little chance of ever seeing pics from a swap at Sqyres. 

Dear Mrs Sqyre,

You'll need some nurofen. Oh yeah. It's been a while for me.

Love,

InCider.


----------



## winkle

Note to self - remember this if nothing else after eating pig o'clock- is IMPORTANT on Sunday.



> Dear Arseholes,
> YOU WILL BURN. Rellenos will be as hot as a kit beer on a 21st party.


----------



## scoundrel

bring the heat incider, swap ya the recipe for a jar of my grandpa's deathpaste.


----------



## PistolPatch

I know you have all been concerned about my computer woes  but after three installs, I finally got Vista working.

I'd like to thank each and everyone of you for the 180 topic reply notifications I had to wade through upon finally successfully re-installing Vista. Nearly all were from the QLD Swap and from the few days. WTF?... I had actually downloaded these messages on my Apple laptop only last night????????

Anyway, as I was fighting this banality, I thanked the computer Gods, that very few of you have been doing the right thing, i.e. posting aimless shit to this thread just to increase the post count.

I think 1500 posts by this Sunday would get us on target for reaching 2000 by the Swap start. This would be a record!

Now's the time to post anything. True things are best though. InCider, remember that time you tried to sleep with Mrs Sqyre, missed and got Mr Sqyre? That was very funny though Baabraa looked very pissed off :unsure: 

Anyway, as you can see, what you do/have done at the Swap stays in the Swap thread!

Spot from a slightly pissed...
Pat


----------



## clean brewer

NEARLY ONLY 9 MORE SLEEPS TILL THE QLD XMAS CASE SWAP....
  CB


----------



## NickB

Post 1265......


----------



## clean brewer

Post #1266

Hey Nick.... :beer:


----------



## PistolPatch

NickB said:


> Post 1265......



Shit like this is excellent


----------



## PistolPatch

And informative


----------



## NickB

Ex-a-ma-lent Patch, Geez, lern yer proppa englisssh mate  











Hey CB


----------



## PistolPatch

I dunned the spell check and everyfink. WWTF?


----------



## clean brewer

Hey Nick  

Good night, time for bed, gotta get up early for Brekky in the morning, once I wake up, there will only be 9 more sleeps...  

CB


----------



## NickB

You sound like you're excited or something???? F'kn Newbs


----------



## Scruffy

NickB said:


> F'kn Newbs



Is that a serving suggestion?


----------



## sqyre

Only a couple of oustanding Payments...
Franzibrau
Gavo
and Chappo's Imaginary Friend..
(Chappo swears he transfered the money for him, but may have just accidently payed this months subscription to PlayGoat magazine.. :unsure: )





Sqyre... :blink:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

So Chappo whats the go ? your still on the list with 2 brews .... better get busy or update the list mate ...


cheers 



Oh and bring along a couple of back isuess of play goat,,, just for the reading of coarse


----------



## InCider

I'll bring the heat Scoundrel - and will have a much earlier serving time than years past! 

I'll have to drag Baa Bra off the pleasurevibe 6700 too...

And put WD-40 on my stainless steel swap panties... h34r:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

You should put some of my Dynamite Sauce on the Relnos'.... :icon_drool2: 


They will be using cotton wool for a week... :lol:


----------



## chappo1970

FNQ Bunyip said:


> So Chappo whats the go ? your still on the list with 2 brews .... better get busy or update the list mate ...
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and bring along a couple of back isuess of play goat,,, just for the reading of coarse



The Playgoat mags strickly stay in the man cave for those lonely moments. However I might bring some back copies where the pages are a little worn out and possibly stuck together. h34r: 

Chappo's imaginary friend informs me that he is almost packed and ready to go but wanted some Qld Case Swap survival tips. Considering that I am noob to the case swap any advice from the hardened swap campaigners?






Chap Chap


----------



## InCider

Steel pants mate


----------



## chappo1970

Good to know InCider.


Think I will have go "commando"... h34r:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

219 post's till 1500 ....


----------



## bonj

are you sure?


----------



## InCider

Good numbers. Give the Samdgropers a run for their goose-stepping money! h34r:


----------



## Snow

Chappo said:


> Considering that I am noob to the case swap any advice from the hardened swap campaigners?
> 
> Chap Chap



Bring no-doz or guarana tabs - you don't want to fall asleep early in the company of these guys....I have seen terrible crimes against humanity performed on guys who burnt out too early....  ..... and now that photo of me and the sheep will be on the internet for eternity  

- Snow the wise(er).


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Bonj said:


> are you sure?




NO


----------



## chappo1970

Does everyone have to bring their own Nikko's or are they provided?


----------



## Ross

Snow said:


> ..... and now that photo of me and the sheep will be on the internet for eternity
> 
> - Snow the wise(er).




Do you mean this one? :lol: 





Cheers Ross


----------



## Ross

Nick,

You bringing your lady friend again this year..... :lol: 











Cheers Ross


----------



## chappo1970

Ross said:


> Do you mean this one? :lol:
> 
> View attachment 32614
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross




How did snow get that sheep to do that without stuffing handfuls of grass down his jocks?


----------



## bconnery

Ross said:


> Nick,
> 
> You bringing your lady friend again this year..... :lol:
> 
> View attachment 32615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross


At this point it might be worth bringing forth a little more advice for newbs. 

Do not attend the caseswap when all you've had to eat since breakfast is a single mcmuffin. 

Nick's no lightweight, well not that much, well, maybe, but regardless, this sort of consumption requires adequate preparation...
Otherwise, well, you can see the results...


----------



## chappo1970

Anyone with a trailer or ute willing to give me a hand to get more wood over to Squire's for the smoker? My trailer has been stolen by the FIL (pissed off long story) <_< .

Anyway if anyone on the Southside or even the North could help me that would be greatly appreciated.

Chap Chap


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Chappo said:


> How did snow get that sheep to do that without stuffing handfuls of grass down his jocks?




Barbra is a real goer Chappo ,, incider has been training her for a couple of years...


----------



## chappo1970

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Barbra is a real goer Chappo ,, incider has been training her for a couple of years...




Damn he must be good!

This is what my goats do when they see me coming... I don't know why?


----------



## InCider

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Barbra is a real goer Chappo ,, incider has been training her for a couple of years...



One more drench with the gurney and she'll be STD free!


----------



## chappo1970




----------



## Adamt

Ross said:


> Do you mean this one? :lol:
> 
> Cheers Ross



What about the one with you on the lawnmower? :lol:


----------



## browndog

> Chappo's imaginary friend informs me that he is almost packed and ready to go but wanted some Qld Case Swap survival tips. Considering that I am noob to the case swap any advice from the hardened swap campaigners?




It is hard not to get stuck into the beers on arrival with everyone saying "try this", there is too many good beers to try, do it and you won't make the pig.

Bring the smallest glass you posess.

Steer clear of Incider serving food after midnight.

Make sure to bring your hangover cure of choise for recovery in the morning.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Cannibal Smurf

202 posts to 1500.

I might be able to get there, still not sure. Is it too late sqyre?


----------



## Snow

Adamt said:


> What about the one with you on the lawnmower? :lol:



You mean this one? :lol:


----------



## winkle

Revenge Snow? He, he.
Now where is that photo of Sqyre and Incider?


----------



## chappo1970

winkle said:


> Revenge Snow? He, he.
> Now where is that photo of Sqyre and Incider?




Do you mean the super mega eye watering wedgee?


----------



## NickB

Think he means the intimate man moment that was interrupted in Winkle's Kitchen........


----------



## chappo1970

NickB said:


> Think he means the intimate man moment that was interrupted in Winkle's Kitchen........




Really? I didn't think InCider was that good a kisser? 

Thankfully Sqyre doesn't have pool for you to go skinny dipping in... h34r:


----------



## winkle

Chappo said:


> Really? I didn't think InCider was that good a kisser?
> 
> Thankfully Sqyre doesn't have pool for you to go skinny dipping in... h34r:



He's got a dam. :icon_cheers:


----------



## bonj

Chappo said:


> Really? I didn't think InCider was that good a kisser?


There wasn't much kissing going on...


----------



## NickB

Found it......

View attachment 32620


:icon_vomit:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Someone needs to bring a keg of Gatorade for the morning

Also , as per previous swaps, there wont be much tea/coffee/milk or Milo...so might pay to bring your own.

Incider left some cocoa from last year. That stuff sure does make you go to bed early, as he found out last year.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Bonj said:


> There wasn't much kissing going on...




Thats cause kissing is a kinda personal thing... :unsure:


----------



## InCider

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Thats cause kissing is a kinda personal thing... :unsure:



Not if they've passed out...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Thats known as a " Woodhill " kiss... h34r:


----------



## Sully

InCiders tongue isnt the only thing you have to worry about that may get shoved in your mouth while unconscious h34r:


----------



## Ross

Here's a classic of Bruce brewing his milk stout :icon_vomit: 







Cheers Ross


----------



## Ross

Here's one from the 2006 swap....

ET....Phone Home..... :lol: 




Cheers Ross


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Is anyone going to do a brew in Sqyres "Stairway of Death " rig


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Is anyone going to do a brew in Sqyres "Stairway of Death " rig




With pig spitting and smoker smokering I bloody well doubt it ..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

It wont be either Bonj or myself, as we will be busy making bread for the oven


----------



## jlm

Now, I haven't been posting about the sheep/goat/incider/chicken/newb banging ect. as there is no shortage of punters taking up that challenge, but take a look at Nick's left knee....... 

View attachment 32616



It looks like.... Could it be? Rug burn?
Ah hang on, the one that Ross put up last page. Can some one with better internets skills bring that up again.


----------



## clean brewer

Unfortunately Gavo wont be joining us in the Festivities of the Swap, so I have deleted the son of a b*&#@ poor fella off the Attendees/Swappers list....  

Oh well, he will just have to live the Swap through the Photos of the aftermath and then regret that he pulled out.....  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## bradsbrew

jlm said:


> but take a look at Nick's left knee.......
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like.... Could it be? Rug burn?



Only one Knee too, thats what you call balanced and talented..


----------



## Batz

Ross said:


> Here's one from the 2006 swap....
> 
> ET....Phone Home..... :lol:
> 
> View attachment 32628
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross




:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## daemon

clean brewer said:


> Unfortunately Gavo wont be joining us in the Festivities of the Swap, so I have deleted the son of a b*&#@ poor fella off the Attendees/Swappers list....
> 
> Oh well, he will just have to live the Swap through the Photos of the aftermath and then regret that he pulled out.....
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB


That's a shame, although I think the he'll just be thanking himself after seeing the aftermath photos. I'll try and bring a camera to record evidence, and to ensure I remember what happened 

What's being organised for breakfast the next morning? Since I won't have room to bring a keg of beer (I'm on course in Brisvegas the week before), I can bring something for the morning after. I'll have coffee / sugar / juice / panadol for starters, what about eggs / bacon etc?


----------



## sqyre

Daemon said:


> That's a shame, although I think the he'll just be thanking himself after seeing the aftermath photos. I'll try and bring a camera to record evidence, and to ensure I remember what happened
> 
> What's being organised for breakfast the next morning? Since I won't have room to bring a keg of beer (I'm on course in Brisvegas the week before), I can bring something for the morning after. I'll have coffee / sugar / juice / panadol for starters, what about eggs / bacon etc?




All will be organised..  
Bacon, Eggs, hashbrowns, sweet chilli Mushrooms, Fried Tomatoes with basil and shaved parmean cheese, Baked Beans, etc. etc.

Sqyre... B)


----------



## sqyre

Cannibal Smurf said:


> 202 posts to 1500.
> 
> I might be able to get there, still not sure. Is it too late sqyre?




Not too late mate...
I'm happy to accept a few more people as it easy to get more food than it is to cancel some...
So if any other lurkers are interested PM me for details, it is $30 to cover food.
.

Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew

Well I just tried a taste of the keg i will be bringinging for consumption and the bad news is it tastes pretty fckn good IMHO. The extra bad news is self control and discipline are not usually associated with a description of myself. MMMM Oatmeal STout.... whats that keg fridge the weight inside is too heavy...ok just one more.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

clean brewer said:


> Unfortunately Gavo wont be joining us in the Festivities of the Swap, so I have deleted the son of a b*&#@ poor fella off the Attendees/Swappers list....
> 
> Oh well, he will just have to live the Swap through the Photos of the aftermath and then regret that he pulled out.....
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB




FFS I travel 2000k's and some local bloke (I assume) can't make it?? I have been lead to believe you QLDanders wrote the book on how to celebrate. Hope things still live up to the hype  

BYB


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Sqyre

Will there be enough $$$ left over to get a 10Kg bag of bread flour ( $20 ). ( 10kg should be enough, but we may need more )..Bonj & I will be on dough duty.

If we dont eat all the bread, we can always take some home.


----------



## clean brewer

bradsbrew said:


> Well I just tried a taste of the keg i will be bringinging for consumption and the bad news is it tastes pretty fckn good IMHO. The extra bad news is self control and discipline are not usually associated with a description of myself. MMMM Oatmeal STout.... whats that keg fridge the weight inside is too heavy...ok just one more.



Brad, Just take the bloody keg out of the fridge and then put it back in next Thursday to chill back down... :unsure: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Gavo needs a big dose of *HTFU*


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Back Yard Brewer said:


> FFS I travel 2000k's and some local bloke (I assume) can't make it?? I have been lead to believe you QLDanders wrote the book on how to celebrate. Hope things still live up to the hype
> 
> BYB




BYB , Gavo is not quite a local as he resides on the western downs ,, 300km or so west ...

I make the long trek south also around 2000km and yes its well worth the visit ... 


cheers


----------



## Batz

sqyre said:


> I'm happy to accept a few more people as it easy to get more food than it is to cancel some...
> 
> .
> 
> Sqyre.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

HTFU and PRESS THE BUTTON :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## clean brewer

Batz said:


> View attachment 32631






:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## chappo1970

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Sqyre
> 
> Will there be enough $$$ left over to get a 10Kg bag of bread flour ( $20 ). ( 10kg should be enough, but we may need more )..Bonj & I will be on dough duty.
> 
> If we dont eat all the bread, we can always take some home.



You can't be serious? Can you?
10kgs is gunna make a shed load of bread Stu. You'll have arms like Arnie after kneading that. I would have thought you would be too knackered after doing the Noobie rounds?


----------



## chappo1970

I just had to post this because it truly is a great rack.....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Chappo said:


> You can't be serious? Can you?
> 10kgs is gunna make a shed load of bread Stu. You'll have arms like Arnie after kneading that. I would have thought you would be too knackered after doing the Noobie rounds?




You would be suprised ...bake all day


It will get used


----------



## clean brewer

Chappo said:


> You can't be serious? Can you?
> 10kgs is gunna make a shed load of bread Stu. You'll have arms like Arnie after kneading that. I would have thought you would be too knackered after doing the Noobie rounds?






Ducatiboy stu said:


> You would be suprised ...bake all day
> 
> 
> It will get used



Its alright guys, ive got the Missus just getting the Bread Mixer out to load onto the Trailer...  



And im just loading the Flour... :super: 



 CB


----------



## altstart

So whats the post count now.

Just thought I would ask.

Cheers Altstart


----------



## clean brewer

altstart said:


> So whats the post count now.
> 
> Just thought I would ask.
> 
> Cheers Altstart



1338... :beerbang:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

1339


----------



## bradsbrew

Actually its 1340 ya dumb fux.


----------



## clean brewer

Guys, has anyone seen/know Franzibrau? Maybe a honest reason for it but he hasnt been seen on the Forum since 16 October and he still has to pay for some Grain.... And the Swap by the look of it.....

:unsure: CB


----------



## Gavo

All right guys, we are trying to get me there, Just trying to organize someone to look after the kids on Sunday arvo as we are about triple booked and I can't see me driving hope at the crack of dawn by myself. Hate to be a PITA but may have some better news tomorrow.

Here's hoping.

Gavo.


----------



## clean brewer

Gavo said:


> All right guys, we are trying to get me there, Just trying to organize someone to look after the kids on Sunday arvo as we are about triple booked and I can't see me driving hope at the crack of dawn by myself. Hate to be a PITA but may have some better news tomorrow.
> 
> Here's hoping.
> 
> Gavo.






:beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang: 
You wont regret it, it has been 5 months in the making.....


----------



## clean brewer

Chappo said:


> Anyone with a trailer or ute willing to give me a hand to get more wood over to Squire's for the smoker? My trailer has been stolen by the FIL (pissed off long story) <_< .
> 
> Anyway if anyone on the Southside or even the North could help me that would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Chap Chap



Chappo, I spent the Afternoon cutting some Firewood aswell to bring down with the Bread Mixer and Flour, f$%* its a busy week getting ready...  



 CB


----------



## frogman

I have 49 hard plastic gel filled POLAR PACK ice bricks to Give away at this event.
If people are interested just post and I will bring them along.

These are much better than the water filled ones most people have.
Cheers FROGMAN.....


----------



## Screwtop

Gavo said:


> All right guys, we are trying to get me there, Just trying to organize someone to look after the kids on Sunday arvo as we are about triple booked and I can't see me driving hope at the crack of dawn by myself. Hate to be a PITA but may have some better news tomorrow.
> 
> Here's hoping.
> 
> Gavo.




Bust a gut Gavo, there really is no way to describe a QLD swap, it's just something you have to experience. There is no commercial example anywhere in the world that could cut it stacked up against a QLD swap. 

$30 plus some travel costs to experience some of the best and weirdest beers beers you will ever taste, fantastic food, serious beer talk with serious brewers mixed with some of the craziest antics from the best bunch of crazy bastards in existence. All happening at Sqyre Manor, probably one of the best locations for this kind of get together, all hosted by Bruce and Renae who put in countless hours before and after ensure that it's an experience you will never forget. This is why people travel thousands of K's to experience a QLD swap. Hope you can make it, hate the fact that I can't make it this year, didn't get the clearance from the specialist that I was hoping for today, but will be there again next year. 

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## Lilo

Chap Chap

I have a trailer but am screwed for time until early next week, If that works for ya let me know....


----------



## scoundrel

couple quick questions how many bottles am i bringing for the swap now?

and chap chap am i still good for that lift? i can get to yours no probs, much further and im in a spot of bother.


----------



## scoundrel

and can someone bring me one of thesem pretty sef explainetory...


----------



## sqyre

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Sqyre
> 
> Will there be enough $$$ left over to get a 10Kg bag of bread flour ( $20 ). ( 10kg should be enough, but we may need more )..Bonj & I will be on dough duty.
> 
> If we dont eat all the bread, we can always take some home.



Ummm... Stu... when and where were you hopeing to bake this BREAD you speak of??
Its just this year i'm looking at pre-preparing pretty much everything the day before and restricting access to the kitchen/house during the event. And when you do it may also be an issue too as there is a few things that need to be in the oven at certain times..
And my oven is lucky to fit a decent sized chook in it..let alone 10kg of expanding dough.. :blink: 

Sqyre...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

sqyre said:


> Ummm... Stu... when and where were you hopeing to bake this BREAD you speak of??
> Its just this year i'm looking at pre-preparing pretty much everything the day before and restricting access to the kitchen/house during the event. And when you do it may also be an issue too as there is a few things that need to be in the oven at certain times..
> And my oven is lucky to fit a decent sized chook in it..let alone 10kg of expanding dough.. :blink:
> 
> Sqyre...



Sqyre..everything is under controll

We wont need to be inside, making the dough is easy enough done outside, actually it will be better cause it will be nice and warm, which will help it rise.

We shall also be making the pizza bases...none of the store bought pizza base crap

The bread will be going in the champion smoker/fire/camp ovens/next to relno's eaters etc.... No need to use the house at all..

Now I had better go find my camp oven


----------



## chappo1970

Lilo said:


> Chap Chap
> 
> I have a trailer but am screwed for time until early next week, If that works for ya let me know....



Beauty Lilo,
You have me mobile number still? If not PM me so we can arrange it. Brucie was gunna run around to mine to do it but I reckon he is doing enough running around for all of us, yeah? Very appreciated!

Chap Chap



scoundrelrogue said:


> ...chap chap am i still good for that lift? i can get to yours no probs, much further and im in a spot of bother.



No worries Lukey Dukey just be at my place by no later that 1pm Saturday if you want a lift.

:icon_offtopic: BTW fellow brewers if anyone is interested in a little pre-case swap get together Henno, Clean Brewer, PaulWolf, Mystery Guest and myself will be having a few settling drinkies at the Platform Bar friday night from about 8pm onwards. If your interested come along...






Chap Chap


----------



## bonj

Stu, I was thinking it might be easier to bake the bread at home the morning of the swap... I can supply a 5kg bag of flour and I don't mind baking some baguettes or something the morning of the swap.


----------



## Maple

Screwtop said:


> Bust a gut Gavo, there really is no way to describe a QLD swap, it's just something you have to experience. There is no commercial example anywhere in the world that could cut it stacked up against a QLD swap.



I wish I lived in QLD, it sounds like you guys have the swaparty nailed down.. but how would it stack up to say Burning man? I reckon there are alot of similarities


----------



## bconnery

Maple said:


> I wish I lived in QLD, it sounds like you guys have the swaparty nailed down..


There's always planes Maple, not too late 

As for it being like Burning Man well, there was this one incident, but we've agreed not to talk about that


----------



## Maple

bconnery said:


> There's always planes Maple, not too late
> 
> As for it being like Burning Man well, there was this one incident, but we've agreed not to talk about that


I thought really hard about this one, and just couldn't swing it. enjoy boys!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Bonj said:


> Stu, I was thinking it might be easier to bake the bread at home the morning of the swap... I can supply a 5kg bag of flour and I don't mind baking some baguettes or something the morning of the swap.




I have to bake at Sqyres, as I will be travelling all morning

Roll etc wont take long to cook, dough wont take much to do either...It will stop me from consuming large amounts of beer and talking crap during the day <_<


----------



## bonj

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I have to bake at Sqyres, as I will be travelling all morning
> 
> Roll etc wont take long to cook, dough wont take much to do either...It will stop me from consuming large amounts of beer and talking crap during the day <_<


As to the quantity, 5kg of flour can make 40 baguettes or 80 small baguettes/dinner rolls, which with the other food, should be plenty.


----------



## bonj

also, i don't know what work surface we'll have to work the dough without access to the house... :huh:


----------



## Snow

frogman said:


> I have 49 hard plastic gel filled POLAR PACK ice bricks to Give away at this event.
> If people are interested just post and I will bring them along.
> 
> These are much better than the water filled ones most people have.
> Cheers FROGMAN.....


Hi Frogman,

I'd love a couple if you can spare them.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Bonj said:


> also, i don't know what work surface we'll have to work the dough without access to the house... :huh:


 I was either going to do it on the driveway ( rocks and dirt will add texture ), or we can roll Incider over and use his sweet smooth skinned back :icon_cheers: 

I do have a sheet of laminex somewhere that i will bring


----------



## Adamt

Gah, it's not Aussie unless you do it on the front bonnet of ya ute.


----------



## bradsbrew

Adamt said:


> Gah, it's not Aussie unless you do it on the front bonnet of ya ute.


And when yopur finished you should have a nice greased surface to make bread on.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Froggy 1or 2 for the north would go well if not taken ...

cheers


----------



## bradsbrew

I'll take 1 or 2 as well if possible thanks Frogman.

Brad


----------



## chappo1970

Ducatiboy stu said:


> ...It will stop me from consuming large amounts of beer and talking crap during the day <_<




Somehow I doubt that Stu.... h34r:


----------



## Adamt

He does that without consuming beer.

Oh, and Chappo, don't mention Windows around him, even if you're referring to a glass window, he will preach Linux to you for the rest of the day.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu




----------



## scoundrel

Chappo said:


> No worries Lukey Dukey just be at my place by no later that 1pm Saturday if you want a lift.
> 
> :icon_offtopic: BTW fellow brewers if anyone is interested in a little pre-case swap get together Henno, Clean Brewer, PaulWolf, Mystery Guest and myself will be having a few settling drinkies at the Platform Bar friday night from about 8pm onwards. If your interested come along...
> 
> 
> 
> Chap Chap



cheers chappo will bring some road beers with me might pay a little visit to nectar, and see wats on offer beer wise at the food n wine fest tomorrow. might be in for the platform bar if im not working, but getting time off is like blood from a stone at the mo.


----------



## bonj

frogman said:


> I have 49 hard plastic gel filled POLAR PACK ice bricks to Give away at this event.
> If people are interested just post and I will bring them along.
> 
> These are much better than the water filled ones most people have.
> Cheers FROGMAN.....


G'day Frogman, can I put myself down for a couple? That'd be great. Thanks mate. :super:


----------



## chappo1970

Adamt said:


> He does that without consuming beer.
> 
> Oh, and Chappo, don't mention Windows around him, even if you're referring to a glass window, he will preach Linux to you for the rest of the day.




Oh righto! Thanks for the heads up A... as there is nothing worse than a narrow minded anal Linux user who is too tight wadded to buy *real* software h34r: ... (Chappo walks over the robe and selects his high temp flame suit)


----------



## muckey

Chappo said:


> Oh righto! Thanks for the heads up A... as there is nothing worse than a narrow minded anal Linux user who is too tight wadded to buy *real* software h34r: ... (Chappo walks over the robe and selects his high temp flame suit)




cant stop staring at all the pretty colours can you Chap Chap


----------



## bonj

:lol:

just wait chappo.... h34r:


----------



## chappo1970




----------



## muckey

you felas are wasting your time argueing with Chappo. He still uses 1 of these


----------



## chappo1970

Muckey said:


> you felas are wasting your time argueing with Chappo. He still uses 1 of these



Wow when did they release the new model?


----------



## bonj

We're not arguing, we're creatively upping the post count... eh, Pat?


----------



## winkle

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I have to bake at Sqyres, as I will be travelling all morning
> 
> Roll etc wont take long to cook, dough wont take much to do either...It will stop me from consuming large amounts of beer and talking crap during the day <_<



You'll probably end up like this no matter what.
View attachment 32658


----------



## chappo1970

Bonj said:


> We're not arguing, we're creatively upping the post count... eh, Pat?




 Aiming for 500 by the end of weekend

Anyhoo... back to baggin Linux


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

only 120 to go...


----------



## chappo1970

119 Actually Ned... Geez you really need to learn how to add and subtract


----------



## Sully

118 actually....


----------



## chappo1970

Sully said:


> 118 actually....




Geezus your as dumb as a bag of bricks Sully it's now 117!


----------



## Batz

Sully said:


> 118 actually....




Wonder what would happen if a very naughty mod. who's not going to the swap deleted this thread? Take a while for it to get back up hey? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Batz


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> Wonder what would happen if a very naughty mod. who's not going to the swap deleted this thread? Take a while for it to get back up hey? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Batz


What??? Think of all the important and useful information that we'd lose  .


----------



## chappo1970

Batz said:


> Wonder what would happen if a very naughty mod. who's not going to the swap deleted this thread? Take a while for it to get back up hey? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Batz




Now now Batz no need to go all Victorian on us here...


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Chappo said:


> Now now Batz no need to go all Victorian on us here...




Hahaha ..


----------



## bonj

Isn't it the sandgropers that wanted a single post swap thread?


----------



## chappo1970

Bonj said:


> Isn't it the sandgropers that wanted a single post swap thread?




Same horse just different spots... h34r:


----------



## Batz

Well that upped it by seven


----------



## Adamt

Do South Aussie posts count?


----------



## Sully

Ok, I wont make anymore frivolous posts....


----------



## chappo1970

Adamt said:


> Do South Aussie posts count?




At least South Australian have a sense of humor...


----------



## Screwtop

Bonj and Stu, call yourself bakers :lol:

Make the dough Fri. When ready knock it back, divide up into whatever size pieces you want, round them and put them in the freezer for 2hrs then remove (not frozen but bloody cold) and put them in the fridge overnight. Take em with you in your eskies to the swap, remove to warm up for secondary ferm/proof then make what you want from them, pizza bases, baguettes or whatever.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## Adamt

Chappo said:


> At least South Australian have a sense of humor...



We have senses of humour, but we keep it under control, unlike you Northern scum.

Cheers

Da..... Adam


----------



## bradsbrew

Chappo said:


> At least South Australian have a sense of humor...



They live in south Aus, they have to have a sense of humour h34r:


----------



## muckey

bradsbrew said:


> They live in south Aus, they have to have a sense of humour h34r:




Bloody brisvegan banana benders :angry: 

you've confucioused us with them mebburn mexicans


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Chappo said:


> Oh righto! Thanks for the heads up A... as there is nothing worse than a narrow minded anal Linux user who is too tight wadded to buy *real* software h34r: ... (Chappo walks over the robe and selects his high temp flame suit)




YOU paid for that shit


Looser... :lol:


----------



## chappo1970

Adamt said:


> ...you Northern scum...




No need for name calling...


----------



## Adamt

Sorry Chappo! 


Oh shit, I did it again.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Screwtop said:


> Bonj and Stu, call yourself bakers :lol:
> 
> Make the dough Fri. When ready knock it back, divide up into whatever size pieces you want, round them and put them in the freezer for 2hrs then remove (not frozen but bloody cold) and put them in the fridge overnight. Take em with you in your eskies to the swap, remove to warm up for secondary ferm/proof then make what you want from them, pizza bases, baguettes or whatever.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy




I still like the idea of using Incider's sweet flat back...I might even use some oil so the dough wont stick...we know he LOVES oil


----------



## chappo1970

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I still like the idea of using Incider's sweet flat back...I might even use some oil so the dough wont stick...we know he LOVES oil




:icon_vomit: Sudden very wrong flashes of perverted pottery wheel scenes from GHOST


----------



## Cannibal Smurf

Those last 100 posts went pretty fast


----------



## Cannibal Smurf

1500 isn't far away


----------



## Cannibal Smurf

only 95 to go . . .


----------



## chappo1970

94 Don't you mean?


----------



## muckey

pfffft! 1500 posts.........

wake me up when the thread gets to 1500 pages h34r:


----------



## Cannibal Smurf

92 Chappo ya tool


----------



## chappo1970

Cannibal Smurf said:


> 92 Chappo ya tool




91 ya freak!!!


----------



## buttersd70

No wonder some of you queenslanders have such a high post count.  
And mebbe certain qld'ers (and they know who they are) should post less, and brew more. :lol:


----------



## winkle

I know its all flexible, but is there a general start time this year?
Hmmm, if I start drinking at 2pm I should manage to responsibly pass-out in the creek at around 11pm :blink: .


----------



## InCider

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I was either going to do it on the driveway ( rocks and dirt will add texture ), or we can roll Incider over and use his sweet smooth skinned back :icon_cheers:
> 
> I do have a sheet of laminex somewhere that i will bring



My back it sticky by 3pm. Maybe somebody with a sweaty back?


----------



## InCider

Chappo said:


> :icon_vomit: Sudden very wrong flashes of perverted pottery wheel scenes from GHOST



This one?


----------



## Gavo

Okay guys we have got some creative timetabling happening so the kids can be looked after Sunday arvo until one of us gets home, soooo.... the indecisive Gavo is back in. Apologies for the alarm bells. Have put my name back on the swap list. Can't wait to be there.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## clean brewer

Gavo said:


> Okay guys we have got some creative timetabling happening so the kids can be looked after Sunday arvo until one of us gets home, soooo.... the indecisive Gavo is back in. Apologies for the alarm bells. Have put my name back on the swap list. Can't wait to be there.
> 
> Cheers
> Gavo.



You go you good thing Gavo, see what some pressure does...  Couldnt let you go that easily...  

Be good to see you there mate.... :beer:


----------



## bradsbrew

Better head downstairs and make sure there is still enough swap beers left...... Every time someone drops out I think gee thats a shame.....one more taster for me :icon_drunk: Nah I' ve allowed my poor self discipline into the equation and bottled 37 but the number that is left is way smaller!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

InCider said:


> My back it sticky by 3pm. Maybe somebody with a sweaty back?




We could make sweet sticky rolls.... :icon_drool2:


----------



## clean brewer

Just a reminder that I cant wait to get out of this town for a few days and have a good fooking time, turns out today that some f&%#@r took my keys to our Car from work today :angry: and its our only one and still spent 3 hours looking for them, cost $70 to get it towed home and itll be $600-$800 to get a key done for it.... :angry: F-----g electronics and cars and ---ts that take shit that doesnt belong to them.. Why

:angry: CB


----------



## InCider

Ducatiboy stu said:


> We could make sweet sticky rolls.... :icon_drool2:



Finger buns?


----------



## browndog

clean brewer said:


> Just a reminder that I cant wait to get out of this town for a few days and have a good fooking time, turns out today that some f&%#@r took my keys to our Car from work today :angry: and its our only one and still spent 3 hours looking for them, cost $70 to get it towed home and itll be $600-$800 to get a key done for it.... :angry: F-----g electronics and cars and ---ts that take shit that doesnt belong to them.. Why
> 
> :angry: CB



That's real bad luck Jody, don't you hate the fact that it seems like low lifes are becoming the majority.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop

clean brewer said:


> Just a reminder that I cant wait to get out of this town for a few days and have a good fooking time, turns out today that some f&%#@r took my keys to our Car from work today :angry: and its our only one and still spent 3 hours looking for them, cost $70 to get it towed home and itll be $600-$800 to get a key done for it.... :angry: F-----g electronics and cars and ---ts that take shit that doesnt belong to them.. Why
> 
> :angry: CB




CB, only 2 hrs down the road and you'll be in good company next Fri. A couple of friendlies and you'll be n your way again :lol:

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## Bribie G

clean brewer said:


> Guys, has anyone seen/know Franzibrau? Maybe a honest reason for it but he hasnt been seen on the Forum since 16 October and he still has to pay for some Grain.... And the Swap by the look of it.....
> 
> :unsure: CB



I've got $80 for him and he's supposed to be bringing me 2 second hand cornies to the swap. I've got his number, will ring him over the weekend and see if he's still in. He lives down near Holland park way so no geographical reason why he shouldn't be coming.


----------



## Scruffy

I'm driving down now (and back, but a little later...), can pick up a few, if needed... 

...so the offer is there...


----------



## Scruffy

just read that back, ...i'm not actually driving down 'now'... but on the day.

anyone need a lift...







...he said out loud on the internet...


----------



## Scruffy

so how's the post count?


----------



## InCider

Need a co-driver Scruffy to split fuel etc?


----------



## Scruffy

Sure, hop in...(cider)

There's a seating plan - please choose your seat....

*O*1a *X*1b
*O*2a *O*2b

The chair with the big round thing in front of it *(X)*is taken...

But anything marked with a *O* is free...

We'll be travelling at an altitude of approx 3 foot and weather conditions at the destination don't matter...


----------



## Scruffy

And not sure what you mean by split fuel? I can put the hydrocarbons in the car, and you 'could fill the driver' after the drive?



Yes I know what I typed might be ambiguous...


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Scruffy said:


> you 'could fill the driver'




Inciders specilality....


----------



## InCider

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Inciders specilality....



Bahaha :lol: the rain is going you good Ned!

Where abouts are your located Scruffy? I'll be coming down from the Sunny Coast.


----------



## InCider

Scruffy said:


> Sure, hop in...(cider)
> 
> There's a seating plan - please choose your seat....
> 
> *O*1a *X*1b
> *O*2a *O*2b
> 
> The chair with the big round thing in front of it *(X)*is taken...
> 
> But anything marked with a *O* is free...
> 
> We'll be travelling at an altitude of approx 3 foot and weather conditions at the destination don't matter...




Does O1a have access to a range of easy listening songs on the wireless? Need to get the voice ready for Khe Sanh!


----------



## AndrewQLD

Henno has kindly picked up my case swap for delivery next week, I packed 23 bottles of the CSA instead of 21 in case there are any late starters, hope that is enough, have the numbers been finalised yet?


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

I think O2a would give you better access to the esky ..


----------



## NickB

Just a reminder I'll be driving down from Kingaroy, via Caboolture and Craftbrewer if anyone needs a lift.......


BYO Chickens.


Cheers


----------



## np1962

InCider said:


> Does O1a have access to a range of easy listening songs on the wireless? Need to get the voice ready for Khe Sanh!


Evidence would suggest that the Qld Swap version of Khe Sahn is anything but "Easy Listening" :icon_cheers: 

Nige


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

NigeP62 said:


> Evidence would suggest that the Qld Swap version of Khe Sahn is anything but "Easy Listening" :icon_cheers:
> 
> Nige




Aint that the truth.... my ears bled for days after last year...


----------



## InCider

Here for your viewing pleasure... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Khe San is not easy listening......it is MANDATORY :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

NickB said:


> BYO Chickens.
> 
> 
> Cheers


 Can I bring a Duck... :super:


----------



## np1962

InCider said:


> Here for your viewing pleasure... :icon_chickcheers:



Just Mute the sound!


----------



## InCider

NigeP62 said:


> Just Mute the sound!



Nige, turn the sound up - this was the best rehearsed and 'in key' choir we've had so far!


----------



## np1962

InCider said:


> Nige, turn the sound up - this was the best rehearsed and 'in key' choir we've had so far!


Then I'm glad I didn't catch any of the early rehearsals!
All joking aside, I hope to see more classic pics after next Saturdays bash. It would seem the Qld Case Swap is a must do for any Aussie Home Brewer. Hope to make it up some time.
Have a good one guys!

Cheers
Nige


----------



## InCider

Hey Pat, 

Here's a pic of you from one of the swaps. You're the voice in the phone!


----------



## InCider

And here's the Hippy stealing beers. He got caught and now rests at the bottom of the dam. Or will was the spit roast. Not sure... :blink:


----------



## InCider

The party doesn't stop, not even in the smallest room in the house.


----------



## InCider

When you use glass and:

a ) it's overcarbed :icon_cheers: 

b ) it's handled by less than sober persons :icon_vomit: 

c ) we try and do the swap at 4pm  

d ) all of the above :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

InCider said:


> And here's the Hippy stealing beers. He got caught and now rests at the bottom of the dam. Or will was the spit roast. Not sure... :blink:



I heard that he is in hiding somewhere in the USA...New York to be exact...  


Bloody Hippies


----------



## InCider

Watch out for Border Patrol! They take pics when you're asleep!


----------



## InCider

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I heard that he is in hiding somewhere in the USA...New York to be exact...
> 
> 
> Bloody Hippies




I was sending him a fax on post #1445


----------



## Sully

*COUGH*


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

whats happend to your avatar sully ???


----------



## Sully

FNQ Bunyip said:


> whats happend to your avatar sully ???






buggered if I know? the animated avatar nazi might of got it canned?? h34r: 





oh well, time for a new one anyway...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu




----------



## FNQ Bunyip

that upset the flow a bit Stu ... lol ... an hour and a half no posts ...


----------



## muckey

FNQ Bunyip said:


> that upset the flow a bit Stu ... lol ... an hour and a half no posts ...



god forbid some of you fellas are brewing instead of posting h34r:


----------



## winkle

I've spent half the day reading this crap instead of brewing a hefe <_< .
The keg of saison is good to go, not the best I've ever brewed but I had to take it off the tap so there'll be some left 4 next weekend  .


----------



## clean brewer

browndog said:


> That's real bad luck Jody, don't you hate the fact that it seems like low lifes are becoming the majority.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


Thanks BD, life as its becoming I guess....




Screwtop said:


> CB, only 2 hrs down the road and you'll be in good company next Fri. A couple of friendlies and you'll be n your way again :lol:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy


Cant wait mate...




BribieG said:


> I've got $80 for him and he's supposed to be bringing me 2 second hand cornies to the swap. I've got his number, will ring him over the weekend and see if he's still in. He lives down near Holland park way so no geographical reason why he shouldn't be coming.


I received a PM from him and all is alright, he went AWOL for a while with no Internet...

Cheers
:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Dont got to sleep early


----------



## winkle

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Dont got to sleep early



It would have been a better film if it featured the 3 stooges.


----------



## jlm

winkle said:


> It would have been a better film if it featured the 3 stooges.


"Not in the mouth, knucklehead.."


----------



## bonj

bump


----------



## browndog

Mares eat oats
and does eat oats
and little lambs eat ivy.

There once was a man called Incider
....................................


cheers

Browndog


----------



## InCider

browndog said:


> There once was a man called Incider
> ....................................
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



There once was a man called InCider,
And Baa Bra the sheep he would ride her,
After beers in the shed,
And giving him head,
And the rest of the time he's InCider.


----------



## The Scientist

InCider said:


> There once was a man called InCider,
> And Baa Bra the sheep he would ride her,
> After beers in the shed,
> And giving him head,
> And the rest of the time he's InCider.



Ha ha ha........didn't take you long to think of that one :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew

There once was a guy named Sean
Who's hobby was animal Porn
He'd f##k his sheep hard
All night in the yard
Til one night she was deflated by a thorn


----------



## bradsbrew

There once was a man named Incider
Who was more of a lover than a fighter
But when Baa Bra was slack
And knocked the prick back
He'd crack on Chappo cause he's tighter


----------



## scoundrel

just been to thw ine and food expo thing, wasted my time, stone and wood didn't have any stone beer, so i pissed off to nectar instead. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Henno

Chappo said:


> At least South Australian have a sense of humor...



The last bloke that killed me for my dole cheque and put my body in a vat of acid had an excellent sense of humour! O how we laughed.


----------



## bonj

_What?_ *A serious post?* _*How can it be?*_

Okay blokes, I have 36 James Squire (1x 12 bottle box and 1x 24 bottle box), 16 Knappstein bottles (in 1 box) and assorted other crown seal bottles (in a single box) up for grabs. I can bring them to the swap, but I don't want to take them home again, so please put your hand up for one of the boxes, as I won't split them up... too much effort.

Post in the thread if you want them... I'll only bring them if you want them... They have a date with the recycling bin otherwise.


----------



## bonj

Henno said:


> The last bloke that killed me for my dole cheque and put my body in a vat of acid had an excellent sense of humour! O how we laughed.


LMFAO! :lol:


----------



## Henno

Bonj said:


> Stu, I was thinking it might be easier to bake the bread at home the morning of the swap... I can supply a 5kg bag of flour and I don't mind baking some baguettes or something the morning of the swap.



Ok, there has been a lot of homo eroticism so far and I can handle a giggle as much as the next guy. But for ****'s sake please don't tell me I'm getting on the piss with people so flat out, donut punching, cock munching, doilie making gay as they actually know what a baguette is!!!? PLEASE?


----------



## Henno

Not that there's anything wrong with that. Post 1472.


----------



## bonj

Henno said:


> Ok, there has been a lot of homo eroticism so far and I can handle a giggle as much as the next guy. But for ****'s sake please don't tell me I'm getting on the piss with people so flat out, donut punching, cock munching, doilie making gay as they actually know what a baguette is!!!? PLEASE?



Does that mean you know what a baguette is? :lol:


----------



## kevo

Bonj said:


> _What?_ *A serious post?* _*How can it be?*_
> 
> Okay blokes, I have 36 James Squire (1x 12 bottle box and 1x 24 bottle box), 16 Knappstein bottles (in 1 box) and assorted other crown seal bottles (in a single box) up for grabs. I can bring them to the swap...



???

You're not taking _glass _to the swap are you??


----------



## Henno

I have heard, from reliable sources, that a baguette is a bread product only consumed by homosexual French men. To partake of aforementioned poofta-scone outside of Europe is to admit your shirt lifting, panty wearing gayfulness.


----------



## Batz

Henno said:


> The last bloke that killed me for my dole cheque and put my body in a vat of acid had an excellent sense of humour! O how we laughed.




Whoa!

That a change, you liked it last time


----------



## Henno

To mix a baguette with something as manly as cooked pig and ribs could result in an antimatter/matter collision style explosion rendering the eater completely sexless. You would have no genitals and no desire to copulate with either sex, or even an animal! Please, no baguettes.


----------



## clean brewer

Bonj said:


> _What?_ *A serious post?* _*How can it be?*_
> 
> Okay blokes, I have 36 James Squire (1x 12 bottle box and 1x 24 bottle box), 16 Knappstein bottles (in 1 box) and assorted other crown seal bottles (in a single box) up for grabs. I can bring them to the swap, but I don't want to take them home again, so please put your hand up for one of the boxes, as I won't split them up... too much effort.
> 
> Post in the thread if you want them... I'll only bring them if you want them... They have a date with the recycling bin otherwise.



Bonj, ill take the James Squire Bottles for bottling my Barleywine...

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## TidalPete

Bonj said:


> I have 36 James Squire (1x 12 bottle box and 1x 24 bottle box), 16 Knappstein bottles (in 1 box) and assorted other crown seal bottles (in a single box) up for grabs. so please put your hand up for one of the boxes



WOW! Can't really give myself enough credit for not responding to this kind offer? <_<





What self-control! :super: 

TP


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> WOW! Can't really give myself enough credit for not responding to this kind offer? <_<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What self-control! :super:
> 
> TP




Poof?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Poof?? :lol:



Spot on Batz! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

TP


----------



## bonj

clean brewer said:


> Bonj, ill take the James Squire Bottles for bottling my Barleywine...
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB


36 James Squire bottles are yours.

Still have 16 Knappstein bottles if anyone wants them.


----------



## winkle

Baguettes, you say.
Might have to dust off my cravat, beret and striped skivvy B) .


----------



## Adamt

....



Titties.


----------



## clean brewer

I havnt gone to bed yet but when you all get on AHB today there will only be 6 more sleeps... :beerbang: 

 CB


----------



## Lilo

Brewing, 
Wonder if I'll feel this good next Sunday...

and If I'll ever know what a Baugette is.

and if we'll hit 1500 posts before I finish....

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## InCider

clean brewer said:


> I havnt gone to bed yet but when you all get on AHB today there will only be 6 more sleeps... :beerbang:
> 
> CB




We'll have to call you...


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

well how will we all be feeling this time next week ?????????????






LOL ...

or ,


----------



## clean brewer

Maybe a few looking like this???? :unsure: 



Maybe even a few doing these ones.... :lol: 



Only time will tell I guess....  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Serious Post

Does anybody comming to the swap have access to an IBC to BSP conector that than can sell me / give me ...

IBC is some stupid thred they put on 1000lt plastic cubes/pods ..

IBC = Intermediate Bulk Container...

Cheers Ned


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

post No #1491



Bye































Dont tell me you read this bit...


----------



## Sully

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Serious Post
> 
> Does anybody comming to the swap have access to an IBC to BSP conector that than can sell me / give me ...
> 
> IBC is some stupid thred they put on 1000lt plastic cubes/pods ..
> 
> IBC = Intermediate Bulk Container...
> 
> Cheers Ned






Shit Neddy, doing some serious brewing and No Chilling???


----------



## bonj

Damnit! I wanted 1492... when Columbus sailed the ocean blue.... or some shit.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

cop it sweet Bonjy boy  
































Stop reading these words at the bottom...you are wasting valuable brewing time, you idiot


----------



## browndog

Here's a couple of pics from days of yore.



Incider with a headshot on Zizzle from point blank range with his releno gun.



Pat getting into party mode.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Sully said:


> Shit Neddy, doing some serious brewing and No Chilling???




I've been cartting water for about 2 weeks as the creek has stopped ... I got a second cube this week but can't get a fitting to hook it up .. 

the thought has crossed my mind though ,, wonder how many kettle elements I would need too get one boiling ?? 

Cheers


----------



## bconnery

Kegged what will probably be the beer to bring to the festivities on Friday night. Aussie IPA with Galaxy and Summer Saaz. Either that or the Oktoberfest but it is perhaps a little young yet. I'll decide on Friday what to transfer. 

Just got to get through the working week now


----------



## clean brewer

Does everyone know what Beer/keg they will be bringing to share around????? Hopefully some different types of beers and not all IPA/AIPA's.... :unsure: 

Ive got a AIPA im planning on bringing but am thinking of bringing the Weizen im kegging today... :huh: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## InCider

#1499...


----------



## InCider

1500 Posts! Woohoo! Let the frivolity continue! :lol:


----------



## RdeVjun

clean brewer said:


> Does everyone know what Beer/keg they will be bringing to share around????? Hopefully some different types of beers and not all IPA/AIPA's.... :unsure:
> 
> Ive got a AIPA im planning on bringing but am thinking of bringing the Weizen im kegging today... :huh:
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB


Sadly, I'm not going (boo hoo...), but there will be a few samples to share of my crappy attempts at english styles coming along with Daemon. (Thanks buddy!) Mostly Landord-esqe ESBs with the caramelised wort and 1469, also a Riwaka Summer Ale for ChapChap, but seeing as it was recipated on a Linux box, he probably won't drink it.  
So not all A/IPAs if I can help it.

Also threw in a handful of slants for you too CB, just dropping it all off this arvo.


----------



## troydo

i'm bringing a munich dunkel... or maybe a green tea lager... probably the dunkel


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

is 500 posts in less than a week to much to ask..


----------



## jlm

clean brewer said:


> Does everyone know what Beer/keg they will be bringing to share around????? Hopefully some different types of beers and not all IPA/AIPA's.... :unsure:
> 
> Ive got a AIPA im planning on bringing but am thinking of bringing the Weizen im kegging today... :huh:
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB


DC's Rye IPA here. I'm going to go and get a quick sample now. Slighty disturbed at the amount of hop floaties left in the big keg it was transfered from. I would've gone something different but is the only decent beer on tap here ATM.


----------



## winkle

Almost certainly a saison, not as tart/sour as it was meant to be but its quite drinkable & refreshing & is only 5.5 % so we've got one mid strength on tap. :beer:


----------



## NickB

(sch)Porta MK II just for Uncle Chap Chap


----------



## jlm

NickB said:


> (sch)Porta MK II just for Uncle Chap Chap


I'll be looking forward to that one Nick. Brewed 2 smoked porters over winter but neither was quite right.


----------



## clean brewer

To keep the post count up:

WHAT BEER/S ARE YOU BRINGING FOR CONSUMPTION/SHARING??? :icon_drool2: 

"Leftovers" AIPA or Weekend Weizen [CB]
Landord-esqe ESB [donated by RDEVJUN]
Munich Dunkel [TROYDO]
DCs RYE IPA [JLM]
SAISON [WINKLE]
sch PORTER MK II [NICKB]
STOUT-i think [BRADSBREW]
Now im getting excited... :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## NickB

jlm said:


> I'll be looking forward to that one Nick. Brewed 2 smoked porters over winter but neither was quite right.



:icon_offtopic: - this is a serious post

Yeah, this isn't quite the same as MK I, but I think the quality of the Weyermann RauchMalz is lower this year...



Back to the frivolity 


Cheers


----------



## jlm

NickB said:


> :icon_offtopic: - this is a serious post
> 
> Yeah, this isn't quite the same as MK I, but I think the quality of the Weyermann RauchMalz is lower this year...
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the frivolity
> 
> 
> Cheers



Yeah that was my problem. Not Schmokey enough.













Oh, to bring it back on topic- sodomy, goat rape, sore ass in morning ect.


----------



## bonj

I made a dynamic script to count down to the swap, but the stinkin' forum software won't let me use a dynamic image in my sig or in the thread! :angry:
http://www.bigfathooker.com/bfh/countdown....date=14-11-2009


----------



## Sully

wheres the minutes & seconds?


----------



## bonj

Well, we don't have an official start time.. so it's a little hard to determine hours, minutes and seconds.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

As much as I like Barnesy and Khe Sanh will anyone have Pink Floyd on hand or am I going to the wrong swap :unsure: I can bring my own PF. Screwy back me up here won't yah

BYB


----------



## Snow

clean brewer said:


> Does everyone know what Beer/keg they will be bringing to share around????? Hopefully some different types of beers and not all IPA/AIPA's.... :unsure:
> 
> Ive got a AIPA im planning on bringing but am thinking of bringing the Weizen im kegging today... :huh:
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB


Galaxy Amber Ale..... with a hint of cascade h34r: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## clean brewer

To keep the post count up:

WHAT BEER/S ARE YOU BRINGING FOR CONSUMPTION/SHARING??? :icon_drool2: 

"Leftovers" AIPA or Weekend Weizen [CB]
Landord-esqe ESB [donated by RDEVJUN]
Munich Dunkel [TROYDO]
DCs RYE IPA [JLM]
SAISON [WINKLE]
sch PORTER MK II [NICKB]
STOUT-i think [BRADSBREW
GALAXY AMBER ALE [SNOW]


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Bonj said:


> Well, we don't have an official start time.. so it's a little hard to determine hours, minutes and seconds.




Bonj I think Start off should be 04:00 14/11/09 as this will be when Sqyre and I will be ignighting the fire ...



BYB : I'll have a bit of PF with me on the Ipod , plus plenty of other tunes... 


cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Back Yard Brewer said:


> As much as I like Barnesy and Khe Sanh will anyone have Pink Floyd on hand or am I going to the wrong swap :unsure: I can bring my own PF. Screwy back me up here won't yah
> 
> BYB



Somewhere in Sqyres 13Gb of music there is some Pink Floyd.... I know cause I played it


----------



## InCider

Tunes: Check
Sheep: Check
Nurofen: Check
Panadol: Check
Coke: Check (breakfast - black aspirin)
Camera: Check
Rectal Lube: Check
Pride & Dignity: still at Sqyres from last year.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Bonj I think Start off should be 04:00 14/11/09 as this will be when Sqyre and I will be ignighting the fire ...
> 
> 
> 
> BYB : I'll have a bit of PF with me on the Ipod , plus plenty of other tunes...
> 
> 
> cheers




Fanf***ingtastitc. Brewed my Galaxy Ale today all 62ltrs of it, have a few jars under the belt and I am in party mode. Yep call me an old c**t!! But I don't care. Love PF





Ducatiboy stu said:


> Somewhere in Sqyres 13Gb of music there is some Pink Floyd.... I know cause I played it



Hope that includes Pantera as well  


Back Yard Brewer....


----------



## InCider

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Fanf***ingtastitc. Brewed my Galaxy Ale today all 62ltrs of it, have a few jars under the belt and I am in party mode. Yep call me an old c**t!! But I don't care. Love PF
> 
> Back Yard Brewer....



We did do a lot of PF last year... heart rending performances of Wish you were here and Comfortably Numb (ironic) :icon_chickcheers: 

And we did Sqyre and my favourite: 'Piss up a rope' by Ween. :super:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Ned lights the fire at Woodhill for the swap meet


----------



## Henno

AndrewQLD said:


> Henno has kindly picked up my case swap for delivery next week, I packed 23 bottles of the CSA instead of 21 in case there are any late starters, hope that is enough, have the numbers been finalised yet?



I don't know if all 23 are going to make it to the swap.  Some may be filled with water by then...... :icon_drool2:


----------



## winkle

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Ned lights the fire at Woodhill for the swap meet



Looks more like Pumpys BBQ efforts at the Batcave.


----------



## bconnery

WHAT BEER/S ARE YOU BRINGING FOR CONSUMPTION/SHARING??? :icon_drool2: 

"Leftovers" AIPA or Weekend Weizen [CB]
Landord-esqe ESB [donated by RDEVJUN]
Munich Dunkel [TROYDO]
DCs RYE IPA [JLM]
SAISON [WINKLE]
sch PORTER MK II [NICKB]
STOUT-i think [BRADSBREW
GALAXY AMBER ALE [SNOW]
Aussie IPA or Oktoberfest [BConnery], Various Lambics, Sour Orange Ale and maybe a few surprises


----------



## clean brewer

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Ned lights the fire at Woodhill for the swap meet


I feel sorry for that Pig thats gonna be on the Spit...


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

InCider said:


> We did do a lot of PF last year... heart rending performances of Wish you were here and Comfortably Numb (ironic) :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> And we did Sqyre and my favourite: 'Piss up a rope' by Ween. :super:




Righto I have sat back and kept a low profile for the last 1500 odd posts's and they were odd  Everything has been discussed from what Bah bah will be up to, to the colour of Sqyres underwear. God forbid if we had to have a guessing contest on that one. We have touched briefly on Khe Sanh but there has not been a hella valot (I think that's how you spellit) discussion on music. From previous experiences from case swaps the later it gets the more sound affects you have the better the night gets. So I now intend to keep what i am passionate about on topic for at least 4 posts.

I'm from S.A and I am the


Back Yard Brewer


----------



## NickB

I love beer (and Lamp)


----------



## bradsbrew

Back Yard Brewer said:


> but there has not been a hella valot (I think that's how you spellit) discussion on music.



I reckon we definately need some sex pistols, walk with a vulgour display of cowboys from hell, some Iron maiden and some Beck :super:


----------



## bonj

Has anyone got Pantera in digital form they can bring? If not, I can rip my 3 CDs. (Cowboys From Hell, Vulgar Display of Power and Far Beyond Driven (not as good as the first 2 IMHO))


----------



## lczaban

NickB said:


> I love beer (and Lamp)



I lurve an Anchorman reference...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

You guys have shit taste in music

We should all be listening to ABBA and Boy George


----------



## NickB

"Stay Classy San Diego" 

"I'm kind of a big deal.... People know me"







Appropriate for Movember I think


----------



## winkle

It'll be Dropkick Murphys "Soundtrack for a Killin' Spree" and the Buzzcocks on the way down to get in tha mood. Might have to stop at the Pub Shop for a Beer Geek traveller to assist the mood setting process


----------



## InCider

bradsbrew said:


> I reckon we definately need some sex pistols, walk with a vulgour display of cowboys from hell, some Iron maiden and some Beck :super:




I remember Xmas Swap last year at Winkles that I did quite an effort with the air guitar on Never Mind the Bollocks....


----------



## InCider

InCider said:


> I remember Xmas Swap last year at Winkles that I did quite an effort with the air guitar on Never Mind the Bollocks....



And I woke up with Pizza on my face...and Winkle farting on me... :icon_drunk:


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> And I woke up with Pizza on my face...and Winkle farting on me... :icon_drunk:



"Sorry about that chief"


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> "Sorry about that chief"



It's OK mate, it didn't make me feel worse! :lol: 

Sorry if the plants in your garden died when I had multiple projectile vomit barrage in effect... :icon_vomit:


----------



## bradsbrew

Bonj said:


> Has anyone got Pantera in digital form they can bring? If not, I can rip my 3 CDs. (Cowboys From Hell, Vulgar Display of Power and Far Beyond Driven (not as good as the first 2 IMHO))



I use to own Walk live in japan EP/ which was an awesome CD but it went mising with my copy of Far Beyond Driven which was one of the first copies into au that had didnt have the skull on the cover. theiving bastards that steal cds should be shot, lets just say I was F##ckin Hostile.


----------



## InCider

bradsbrew said:


> I use to own Walk live in japan EP/ which was an awesome CD but it went mising with my copy of Far Beyond Driven which was one of the first copies into au that had didnt have the skull on the cover. theiving bastards that steal cds should be shot, lets just say I was F##ckin Hostile.



Sorry Brad. I'll bring your copy to the swap :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew

InCider said:


> Sorry Brad. I'll bring your copy to the swap :lol:


Did i mention the first album, yes album, i bought was Flogging a Dead Horse by Sex Pistols. Never mind the bollocks was one of my favorites Bodies is a classic, my mum didnt like that one being played at 11. and the first video i hired was the greatest Rockin Roll Swindle.

Might have to put some radio birdman onto the Ipod methinks.

Brad


----------



## bonj

bradsbrew said:


> I use to own Walk live in japan EP/ which was an awesome CD but it went mising with my copy of Far Beyond Driven which was one of the first copies into au that had didnt have the skull on the cover. theiving bastards that steal cds should be shot, lets just say I was F##ckin Hostile.


Not sure what you mean by not having the skull on the front. All mine were bought in the USA and Far Beyond Driven does have a skull on it.


----------



## InCider

No skull logo here...


----------



## bradsbrew

Bonj said:


> Not sure what you mean by not having the skull on the front. All mine were bought in the USA and Far Beyond Driven does have a skull on it.



The first ones out had the drill bit going up an arsehole instead of the skull. Then the do googers decided it needed to be changed. Will try to find a pick.

Brad


----------



## bradsbrew

Worth some bucks these days apparently.


----------



## browndog

Back Yard Brewer said:


> As much as I like Barnesy and Khe Sanh will anyone have Pink Floyd on hand or am I going to the wrong swap :unsure: I can bring my own PF. Screwy back me up here won't yah
> 
> BYB



I'm with you there BYB. Bring some, if they won't let us play it we can gather supplies and head off into the paddock with a getto blaster!

cheers

Browndog (loves his Floyd)


----------



## MrsSqyre

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You guys have shit taste in music
> 
> We should all be listening to ABBA and Boy George




I agree Stu!!!


----------



## scoundrel

will be bringing a bit o punk down with me on the usb, comfortably numb by PF is the best drinking song


----------



## stillscottish

Screwtop said:


> Bonj and Stu, call yourself bakers :lol:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy



Nah, mate.
They're Master Bakers.


----------



## Bribie G

bradsbrew said:


> There once was a man named Incider
> Who was more of a lover than a fighter
> But when Baa Bra was slack
> And knocked the prick back
> He'd crack on Chappo cause he's tighter



Brad's missus went off with Incider
To swim in a big vat of Cider
It took little time
to get to the rhyme:

Incider Incider Incider


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

browndog said:


> I'm with you there BYB. Bring some, if they won't let us play it we can gather supplies and head off into the paddock with a getto blaster!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog (loves his Floyd)




Will be packed and loaded. 
I had a video screen set up at the 08 Xmas in July swap. Played a number of PF concerts along with Monsters of Rock, Moscow 1991. What a f***ing concert.

Back Yard Brewer

Edit: Ok thats at least 4 posts on music. I'm happy.


----------



## clean brewer

Landlord style UK ale

WHAT BEER/S ARE YOU BRINGING FOR CONSUMPTION/SHARING??? :icon_drool2: 

"Leftovers" AIPA or Weekend Weizen [CB]
Landord-esqe ESB [donated by RDEVJUN]
Munich Dunkel [TROYDO]
DCs RYE IPA [JLM]
SAISON [WINKLE]
sch PORTER MK II [NICKB]
STOUT-i think [BRADSBREW
GALAXY AMBER ALE [SNOW]
Aussie IPA or Oktoberfest [BConnery], Various Lambics, Sour Orange Ale and maybe a few surprises
LANDLORD STYLE UK ALE [BRIBIEG]


----------



## sqyre

Pink Floyd at a Case swap??? :blink: 
No wonder all the other states are in bed by 9pm..  

Sqyre..


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

sqyre said:


> Pink Floyd at a Case swap???
> No wonder all the other states are in bed by 9pm..
> 
> Sqyre..





Will bring an extension cord to run down to the back paddock  

Sqyre, not sure I could go till 9pm on Sunday :lol: 




browndog said:


> I'm with you there BYB. Bring some, if they won't let us play it we can gather supplies and head off into the paddock with a getto blaster!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog (loves his Floyd)




Browndog, you bring the getto blaster  


BYB


----------



## Adamt

If BYB is being stubborn and won't submit to your initiation shenannigans, put some Pink Floyd on a screen and he will be paralysed in awe.


----------



## Screwtop

browndog said:


> I'm with you there BYB. Bring some, if they won't let us play it we can gather supplies and head off into the paddock with a getto blaster!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog (loves his Floyd)




Me too, 

BYB bring your bigscreen and all your PF stuff, don't know if it all works as well without Forbidden Fruit though. Maybe you need to bring a keg of it for you and Browndog to take down the paddock with a ghetto blaster and portable DVD :lol:

BYB and I like our PF mixed with Verboden Vrucht :lol:

Screwy


----------



## troydo

you boys better have some Rage Against The Machine, NoFX and Me First and the Gimme Gimmes 

T


----------



## Fatgodzilla

You mean I'm going to a case swap in Queensland and there is no Slim Dusty music to be played. Shame of you all. I'll bring it along anyway !









> you boys better have some Rage Against The Machine, NoFX and Me First and the Gimme Gimmes


 :blink: never heard of any of them .. maybe I'll sit in the corner with the old blokes like Ross and Bribie and we'll have some real music there !


----------



## Bribie G

Fatgodzilla said:


> You mean I'm going to a case swap in Queensland and there is no Slim Dusty music to be played. Shame of you all. I'll bring it along anyway !
> 
> View attachment 32767
> 
> 
> :blink: never heard of any of them .. maybe I'll sit in the corner with the old blokes like Ross and Bribie and we'll have some real music there !



Yeah. Tammy Wynette... well that's real case swap music:


'Sometimes It's hard being a woman...................You'll have bad times while he's having good times, doing things that you don't understand...' case swaps for example 


h34r:


----------



## Bribie G

*Case Swap beers co-ordination and case sorting / Packing.*

Unless someone else is earmarked, I spoke to Clean Brewer (Jody) and he and I have volunteered to run the sorting and packing *early on* in the evening so we don't all get our own beers back again due to pissed packers :lol: 


As soon as the afternoon cools off, participants will be encouraged to take their cases back to their vehicle to clear the decks. Jody and I would like something to do so we don't get totally wasted early on, as we will arrive fairly early due to having to meet closing deadline at Craftbrewer on the way down. 


:icon_cheers:

Edit: if the above is ok by Sqyre then I'll PM the participants later in the week and get a finalised 'beer menu' and print out a sheet to go into each case so everyone knows what brew 5,7,18 etc actually is when they drink it.


----------



## browndog

BribieG said:


> *Case Swap beers co-ordination and case sorting / Packing.*
> 
> Unless someone else is earmarked, I spoke to Clean Brewer (Jody) and he and I have volunteered to run the sorting and packing *early on* in the evening so we don't all get our own beers back again due to pissed packers :lol:
> 
> 
> As soon as the afternoon cools off, participants will be encouraged to take their cases back to their vehicle to clear the decks. Jody and I would like something to do so we don't get totally wasted early on, as we will arrive fairly early due to having to meet closing deadline at Craftbrewer on the way down.
> 
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> Edit: if the above is ok by Sqyre then I'll PM the participants later in the week and get a finalised 'beer menu' and print out a sheet to go into each case so everyone knows what brew 5,7,18 etc actually is when they drink it.



Settle Bribie and Jody, don't get too carried away. We actually have a very good system for sorting the swap bottles out. Takes about 10 mins.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Adamt

BribieG said:


> Jody and I would like something to do so we don't get totally wasted early on



You've never been to a case swap, have you? :icon_drunk:


----------



## Bribie G

browndog said:


> Settle Bribie and Jody, don't get too carried away. We actually have a very good system for sorting the swap bottles out. Takes about 10 mins.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



No worries Browndog, We'll leave it to the pros, no point re-inventing the wheel :icon_cheers:


----------



## bconnery

BribieG said:


> *Case Swap beers co-ordination and case sorting / Packing.*
> 
> Unless someone else is earmarked, I spoke to Clean Brewer (Jody) and he and I have volunteered to run the sorting and packing *early on* in the evening so we don't all get our own beers back again due to pissed packers :lol:
> 
> 
> As soon as the afternoon cools off, participants will be encouraged to take their cases back to their vehicle to clear the decks. Jody and I would like something to do so we don't get totally wasted early on, as we will arrive fairly early due to having to meet closing deadline at Craftbrewer on the way down.
> 
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> Edit: if the above is ok by Sqyre then I'll PM the participants later in the week and get a finalised 'beer menu' and print out a sheet to go into each case so everyone knows what brew 5,7,18 etc actually is when they drink it.



Although BrownDog is right in that the system is pretty down pat now the printed sheet is a good idea. 
I always ended up printing one out anyway. 

It's still a good idea to get the swapping done ASAP. Doesn't really matter how good the system is if everybody's had a skinful...

We had it down pretty well last year though. 
Line the bottles up, resdistribute by numbers, try and work out who hasn't actually turned up, send somebody to refill your glass (thirsty work being in charge of the swapping), wack the extra bottles somewhere (there will be some), double check, drink again, and done. 

Can't believe we have to wait x whole sleeps (CB hasn't posted just now and I don't want to do the maths as no matter what number it is it's too many...)


----------



## scoundrel

WHAT BEER/S ARE YOU BRINGING FOR CONSUMPTION/SHARING??? :icon_drool2: 



"Leftovers" AIPA or Weekend Weizen [CB]
Landord-esqe ESB [donated by RDEVJUN]
Munich Dunkel [TROYDO]
DCs RYE IPA [JLM]
SAISON [WINKLE]
sch PORTER MK II [NICKB]
STOUT-i think [BRADSBREW
GALAXY AMBER ALE [SNOW]
Aussie IPA or Oktoberfest [BConnery], Various Lambics, Sour Orange Ale and maybe a few surprises
LANDLORD STYLE UK ALE [BRIBIEG]
Drown kitten amber ale + bavarian wheat [ScoundrelRogue] (6 x tallies each)


----------



## InCider

Baabra is clean and ready for lovin' :wub:

Will get the chillies for the rellenos this week and make them friday night....


----------



## Fatgodzilla

> Although BrownDog is right in that the system is pretty down pat now the printed sheet is a good idea.



No wonder you Queenslanders are not allowed in a NSW case swap. System ... what bloody idiot needs a system !!!!!!!!!

You get start drinking till you are half stonkered and just when the first person wants to leave, you remember you are there to swap beer. Stick the bottles on the ground, walk around and pick up some bottles and when you get home wonder why you got three bottles of Swapper A's and none of B or Cs. You swear that next time you'll do it better with a system, but of course next time, you do the same rigmorole again. It's traditional, time honoured, a way of life in NSW. The actual beer you get on the day is irrelevant and in fact its best if you don't know whose beer you are drinking. Otherwise you are forced to actually comment on what the beer tastes like. I find this embarassing as I can never remember if the beer was any bloody good when its time to add comments or for that matter remember which beers I actually tasted, so I just cut and paste someone elses comments (usually Muggus who writes wonderfully literate tasting notes) and say ".. just like he said .. good beer mate !!!"


System ..........bah humbug ! Bloody Queenslanders !


















Of course none of my fellow NSW case swappers will read this article, so I'm safe to give that bit of secret beer knowledge away.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

InCider said:


> Baabra is clean and ready for lovin' :wub:



May have to bring along S.A's infamous and now banned (from S.A case swaps) Pink Appendage. Is Baabra up for it :lol: :lol: Is she really ready for that much lovin :lol: 

BYB


----------



## TidalPete

Fatgodzilla said:


> No wonder you Queenslanders are not allowed in a NSW case swap.



The majority would be anyway FG because that's where they come from.  
We are all Australians of course so who am I to seperate the* REAL *Queenslanders from the wannabe's?
Sometimes I am ashamed of myself but not ATM. :lol: 

TP


----------



## bonj

Okay... I sorted out a workaround for the "no dynamic image URL" rule and have a cronjob run a script at 1 minute past midnight to update the countdown image in my sig... Sure I could have spent my time on something more productive, but this is the CASESWAP!!


----------



## bconnery

TidalPete said:


> The majority would be anyway FG because that's where they come from.
> We are all Australians of course so who am I to seperate the* REAL *Queenslanders from the wannabe's?
> Sometimes I am ashamed of myself but not ATM. :lol:
> 
> TP



QLD was once part of NSW TP, we're just reclaiming what is rightfully ours 


(With apologies to those that were really here first)...


----------



## InCider

bconnery said:


> QLD was once part of NSW TP, we're just reclaiming what is rightfully ours




NSW - Helping Queensland be great since we split the states up and stuff. :lol:


----------



## Fatgodzilla

bconnery said:


> QLD was once part of NSW TP, we're just reclaiming what is rightfully ours
> 
> 
> (With apologies to those that were really here first)...




I was waiting for you to get in on this Ben so we can surround these Queenslanders and dazzle them with the truth !




> We are all Australians of course so who am I to seperate the REAL Queenslanders from the wannabe's?



Another fine Queenslander is there with you TP - keeping these wannabe Queenslanders away !






> Has anyone got Pantera in digital form they can bring? If not, I can rip my 3 CDs. (Cowboys From Hell, Vulgar Display of Power and Far Beyond Driven (not as good as the first 2 IMHO))



I guess I'll need to put your Pantera groupie gear on to listen to them. Do I have to put all those rings in my nose, lip etc or can I just pretend I have them ? 




Actually, I like Queensland, especially when I leave !



See you blokes on Saturday !


----------



## TidalPete

bconnery said:


> QLD was once part of NSW TP, we're just reclaiming what is rightfully ours
> 
> 
> (With apologies to those that were really here first)...



That's the problem Ben. We are running out of room fast up here unless we keep on replacing the koalas & other wildlife with New South Welshmen thus turning Queensland into a mini NSW? <_<  
Glad you're saying "Sorry" like our QUEENSLANDER PM did. I don't reall feel the need to apologise for something done (Wrong or otherwise) before I was born but I guess that's just my generation?



> I was waiting for you to get in on this Ben so we can surround these Queenslanders and dazzle them with bullshit !


 :lol: 

TP


----------



## Fatgodzilla

:icon_cheers:


That should also pad this thread to the 8oth page - things I do to make PistolPatch happy !


----------



## TidalPete

Fatgodzilla said:


> :icon_cheers:
> That should also pad this thread to the 8oth page - things I do to make PistolPatch happy !



& me. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## altstart

80th Page it is.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## jlm

Wow look at all that (insert prefered adjective here) music we'll be listing to. Hey kram, I'll make sure Swallowing Shit is on my MP3 player, make sure there's some Pig Destroyer on yours. We should get a good bit of air time for both?


----------



## InCider

MrsSqyre said:


> I'm In....
> 
> especially if Pats coming




Let's lube Patch up! :lol: 

On a more serious note, C#.


----------



## Screwtop

browndog said:


> Settle Bribie and Jody, don't get too carried away. We actually have a very good system for sorting the swap bottles out. Takes about 10 mins.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Could see this coming...........................




And this :lol:



TidalPete said:


> The majority would be anyway FG because that's where they come from.
> We are all Australians of course so who am I to seperate the* REAL *Queenslanders from the wannabe's?
> Sometimes I am ashamed of myself but not ATM. :lol:
> 
> TP


----------



## clean brewer

browndog said:


> Settle Bribie and Jody, don't get too carried away. We actually have a very good system for sorting the swap bottles out. Takes about 10 mins.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Sorry mate, was just offering to help Bribie...  Im cool with doing nothing but :icon_drunk: 
:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## InCider

clean brewer said:


> Sorry mate, was just offering to help Bribie...  Im cool with doing nothing but :icon_drunk:
> :icon_cheers: CB



Gotta love the enthusiasm of all the first time swappers! :super:


----------



## Bribie G

InCider said:


> Gotta love the enthusiasm of all the first time swappers! :super:


Not first time, I really loved tasting my own beer that was in the case when I got back from the Brisbane case swap :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

One of the great things about the QLD Xmas swap meet is that everyone gets in and helps, in their own way. Its a true show of the Brewhood spirit..

Hopefully the " Virgins" wont get left out this year.... We will "help" them "enjoy" the party... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## clean brewer

Ducatiboy stu said:


> One of the great things about the QLD Xmas swap meet is that everyone gets in and helps, in their own way. Its a true show of the Brewhood spirit..
> 
> Hopefully the " Virgins" wont get left out this year.... We will "help" them "enjoy" the party... :icon_chickcheers:


Mate, I wont be getting left out anywhere...  And I certainly wont need any "help" to "enjoy" the party...  I havnt waited over a year for this for nothing... :beerbang: 

CB


----------



## jlm

Did we get a final number on the swap bottles in the end? 21ish was the number last time I think. I should probably think about getting mine into bottles soon.


----------



## clean brewer

jlm said:


> Did we get a final number on the swap bottles in the end? 21ish was the number last time I think. I should probably think about getting mine into bottles soon.



Looks like 19 swappers to me :unsure: , hoping so as Ive got 1 chillin to try for Quality Assurance... :icon_drunk: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## bradsbrew

clean brewer said:


> Mate, I wont be getting left out anywhere...  And I certainly wont need any "help" to "enjoy" the party...  I havnt waited over a year for this for nothing... :beerbang:
> 
> CB



Hey CB "virgins" "help" "party". I dont think you relise the kind of party Stu wants to have with you.... Lets just Incider is very excited now.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

"We" will "help virgins" at this party... 

Mrs Sqyre LOVES virgins........

Mr Sqyre likes to watch ..... :icon_drool2: 

We just stand back and pass things along :icon_cheers:


----------



## clean brewer

bradsbrew said:


> Hey CB "virgins" "help" "party". I dont think you relise the kind of party Stu wants to have with you.... Lets just Incider is very excited now.


  Oh shit....


----------



## Adamt

Night night! Keep your buttholes tight!


----------



## browndog

clean brewer said:


> Sorry mate, was just offering to help Bribie...  Im cool with doing nothing but :icon_drunk:
> :icon_cheers: CB



Mate, with the awsome company, the great beer flowing everywhere, the bullshit flying thick and fast, you will be lucky not to be passed out in your car before the pig gets served up, believe me, I've seen it happen many times.





Just don't be like Neville, who bragged that habernero chillis were nothing and ate one whole.




Then went chundering and went home early.

And don't forget Jody, I expect you to be in good enough shape to have our barley wine tasting session later in the evening.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle

browndog said:


> Mate, with the awsome company, the great beer flowing everywhere, the bullshit flying thick and fast, you will be lucky not to be passed out in your car before the pig gets served up, believe me, I've seen it happen many times.
> 
> View attachment 32780
> 
> 
> Just don't be like Neville, who bragged that habernero chillis were nothing and ate one whole.
> 
> View attachment 32781
> 
> 
> Then went chundering and went home early.
> 
> And don't forget Jody, I expect you to be in good enough shape to have our barley wine tasting session later in the evening.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



I think Zizzle many have lead him to believe that "they can't be too bad - even a hippy can eat them"


----------



## Bribie G

Hey, take off the specs and the molester mo, Neville looks very much like me, handsome ageing surfer type. Will he be there this year? We can give Incider a threesome he'll never forget. :icon_cheers:


----------



## browndog

winkle said:


> I think Zizzle many have lead him to believe that "they can't be too bad - even a hippy can eat them"



Actually, I was there with Zizzle and he was trying to talk him out of eating it. Neville never knew what he was getting into. What I want to know is, what the hell was a bowl of orange habs doing sitting downstairs like an IED.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## clean brewer

browndog said:


> Mate, with the awsome company, the great beer flowing everywhere, the bullshit flying thick and fast, you will be lucky not to be passed out in your car before the pig gets served up, believe me, I've seen it happen many times.
> 
> View attachment 32780
> 
> 
> Just don't be like Neville, who bragged that habernero chillis were nothing and ate one whole.
> 
> View attachment 32781
> 
> 
> Then went chundering and went home early.
> 
> And don't forget Jody, I expect you to be in good enough shape to have our barley wine tasting session later in the evening.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



BD, ive been in training for this Swap for quite a while now mate, only been drinking beers over 6% and might just have a Session on the 11.3% Barleywine :icon_drool2: on Wednesday Night just to up the anty a little, get the body really ready....

Just trying to decide what the best Glass to use on the day???? :unsure: What do ya reckon???




And stuff going down the path of trying to be a hero and eat Chilli's mate, I know what those things can do to you, just give me beers, some snacks and good company and ill be there for the long haul...(if I only drink my 3% Partigyle brew :lol: ).....

Anyhow BD, I will definetly have the Barleywine there mate(got my CPBF today) and look forward to slurring some comments at the end of the night.... I had one last night and its nice and warming :super: Its just gotta clear up a little..

CB


----------



## Scruffy

...c...........

nah, sorry. Doesn't matter.

:0)


----------



## sqyre

Just in case anyone else was thinking of bringing some...
I will be making up a couple of boxes of *Nuts and Bolts* this arvo for the day.. B) 


A possible "issue" with the RIBS too... :unsure: 
My new supplier could only sell by the box so you guys are going to have to eat 25kg's of the suckers...
And I have spent nearly 8 hours straight stripping membranes and scraping fat..then once i was done with Mrs Sqyre i started work on preparing the Ribs.. :lol: 


Sqyre... h34r:


----------



## InCider

BribieG said:


> Hey, take off the specs and the molester mo, Neville looks very much like me, handsome ageing surfer type. Will he be there this year? We can give Incider a threesome he'll never forget. :icon_cheers:




I can't wait Bribie - I've been mounting the 'Fist of adonis' with Baa Bra to get a proper stretching for the swap. Don't want another tear! :lol: 

*PENIS*

Now I've got everyone's attention - I need to get a lift down to the swap from the coast - Scruffy has offered from BNE which I will take if needs, be, but if anyone is coming past the coast, I'd love to jump in the boot.


InCider.


----------



## Duff

InCider said:


> I can't wait Bribie - I've been mounting the 'Fist of adonis' with Baa Bra to get a proper stretching for the swap. Don't want another tear! :lol:
> 
> *PENIS*
> 
> Now I've got everyone's attention - I need to get a lift down to the swap from the coast - Scruffy has offered from BNE which I will take if needs, be, but if anyone is coming past the coast, I'd love to jump in the boot.
> 
> 
> InCider.



If you can only get to Brisbane, my wife can take us down with jlm.

You're on your own on Sunday though :lol:


----------



## bonj

browndog said:


> Actually, I was there with Zizzle and he was trying to talk him out of eating it. Neville never knew what he was getting into. What I want to know is, what the hell was a bowl of orange habs doing sitting downstairs like an IED.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


Yes, I was also there at the time and Zizzle and I were both trying to deter him from eating them. Habaneros are a million times more powerful than a jalapeno, which most chilli n00bs find hot... but Neville ate one anyway.

The amazing thing was that Zizzle then did the same and didn't even flinch... It caught up with him the next morning though.... hahahaha :lol: I hear he had an interesting ride home h34r:


----------



## sqyre

Bonj said:


> Yes, I was also there at the time and Zizzle and I were both trying to deter him from eating them. Habaneros are a million times more powerful than a jalapeno, which most chilli n00bs find hot... but Neville ate one anyway.



Neville then went to the kitchen and skulled a litre of White Vinegar... :blink: 
Not sure if the burning effected his eyes and he thought it was milk or what but he did it..

Sqyre.. :blink:


----------



## Adamt

Surprisingly, the habanero and the vinegar were the least offensive things shoved down someone's throat at that case swap.


----------



## bonj

Yes, he maintained that the vinegar dissolved the irritant in the chilli... dunno about that, but it certainly seemed to make him spew. :icon_vomit:


----------



## Scruffy

InCider said:


> I need to get a lift down to the swap from the coast - Scruffy has offered from BNE which I will take if needs, be, but if anyone is coming past the coast, I'd love to jump in the boot.
> 
> 
> InCider.



Couple of seats available really... it's an Outback - so there's _a bit_ of room...


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

394 posts till 2000 ,,, 

can we do it ???????????


----------



## Bribie G

InCider said:


> I can't wait Bribie - I've been mounting the 'Fist of adonis' with Baa Bra to get a proper stretching for the swap. Don't want another tear! :lol:
> 
> *PENIS*
> 
> Now I've got everyone's attention - I need to get a lift down to the swap from the coast - Scruffy has offered from BNE which I will take if needs, be, but if anyone is coming past the coast, I'd love to jump in the boot.
> 
> InCider.



If you can get to Landsborough station whatever I can pick you up from out the front of Caboolture Station on the way through, but I have to be at Ross's about 12.15 to pick up an order so thats:

_Wheels turning wheels turning:_

You'd need to be at Cab around 11 ish so check timetables. 
:icon_cheers:

Edit : Tidal Pete can't make it to the swap unfortunately so I have a spare seat.


----------



## Sully

FNQ Bunyip said:


> can we do it ???????????





YES WE CAN!!!


----------



## Fatgodzilla

FNQ Bunyip said:


> 394 posts till 2000 ,,,
> 
> can we do it ???????????




Who can possibly say anything that hasn't been said yet. I tried the NSW v Queensland card, they have tried the sheep and goat routines to death, the virgin sacrifices, the death by chiilis, Sqyre boning his wife and some ribs too ! What more can be said ?

How far is your place from Sqyres ? Now that's a good one ! How far are you travelling to get there ? Google says I will be driving 1,404 klm. Is anyone driving further than that to get to Sqyre's ?


----------



## Bribie G

There's one arrives at 11.19, that should be ok - 30 mins to the Gateway bridge then 20 mins to Ross.
Sweet


----------



## browndog

How about a photo of the guys swapping the bottles and that would be Jye's arse in the middle of the pic.






cheers

Browndog

Edit: Speaking of the brothers Smith, I notice their names are absent from the attendee list, what gives?


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

BribieG said:


> Edit : Tidal Pete can't make it to the swap unfortunately so I have a spare seat.





WHAT THE HELL GIVES HERE ?????????????


YOU all right ya old bugger???????? hope all is well ,,, will miss ya ...

cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Strange how neville didnt make it last year....I was I to pissed to remember h34r:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Fatgodzilla said:


> How far is your place from Sqyres ? Now that's a good one ! How far are you travelling to get there ? Google says I will be driving 1,404 klm. Is anyone driving further than that to get to Sqyre's ?






Well I'm not driving this time but google tells me its ,, 1854km

I know comming home from the july swap a couple of years back ,,, it took me 19 hrs straight through from Gympie to the Daintree ferry .. won't be doing that again in a bloody hurry ...


----------



## winkle

browndog said:


> Actually, I was there with Zizzle and he was trying to talk him out of eating it. Neville never knew what he was getting into. What I want to know is, what the hell was a bowl of orange habs doing sitting downstairs like an IED.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Oops, dodgey pissed memory - I do remember Zizzle eating a hab and saying to him "thats goimg to hurt".
Wish this working week would piss off quicker...


----------



## browndog

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Strange how neville didnt make it last year....I was I to pissed to remember h34r:



I think he was a mate of Brucies, or knew him from his LHBS or some such. Is Pete staying home due to the great chinese hop buy?


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

browndog said:


> Is Pete staying home due to the great chinese hop buy?



????????? is this a one man protest ??? or some such thing...


----------



## Adamt

I was wondering why I hadn't seen Chappo today...


Four men in nude carwash romp


----------



## TidalPete

BribieG said:


> If you can get to Landsborough station whatever I can pick you up from out the front of Caboolture Station on the way through, but I have to be at Ross's about 12.15 to pick up an order so thats:
> 
> _Wheels turning wheels turning:_
> 
> You'd need to be at Cab around 11 ish so check timetables.
> :icon_cheers:



Just saw this post after PM'ng you both.

TP


----------



## winkle

CaseSwap Weather forecast:


> Saturday Few showers. Min 18 Max 27



Bah - cold and wet.


----------



## Bribie G

I wouldn't worry, Perry, they are well in the rain shadow of the Hinterland ranges there, why do you think they call it Beau*desert*? :lol:


----------



## lczaban

I can feel it getting closer...

Just completed bottling up the Powderkeg. Should be a beauty, but it will be a little while before this batch can be sampled with certainty in terms of carbonation and allowing the flavours to settle. I'll be bringing some bottles from a previous batch for those swappers who want to experience what they are in for.

Here 'tis!


----------



## winkle

GravityGuru said:


> I can feel it getting closer...
> 
> Just completed bottling up the Powderkeg. Should be a beauty, but it will be a little while before this batch can be sampled with certainty in terms of carbonation and allowing the flavours to settle. I'll be bringing some bottles from a previous batch for those swappers who want to experience what they are in for.
> 
> Here 'tis!
> 
> View attachment 32794



Goodo!

If my current batch of spiced Xmas ale (or dubbel or Belgian dark strong) finishes bubbling by Saturday, I'll chuck a bottle in for ya - be around 9.5% ABV with bottle conditioning :icon_cheers: .


----------



## clean brewer

Needs more Carbonation but here my Beer for Consumption at the Swap... :icon_drunk: 



:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## lczaban

clean brewer said:


> Needs more Carbonation but here my Beer for Consumption at the Swap... :icon_drunk:
> View attachment 32798
> 
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



Hell yeah!!! :icon_drunk:


----------



## lczaban

winkle said:


> Goodo!
> 
> If my current batch of spiced Xmas ale (or dubbel or Belgian dark strong) finishes bubbling by Saturday, I'll chuck a bottle in for ya - be around 9.5% ABV with bottle conditioning :icon_cheers: .



Sounds good Winkle - looking forward to it!


----------



## clean brewer

GravityGuru said:


> Hell yeah!!! :icon_drunk:



Nice and refreshing Weizen for a Hot close to Summers Day and only a Midstrength @ 4.95% h34r: 

 CB


----------



## NickB

Incider - PMed you about a lift, not too far out of my way 

And WTF PETE?!?!???!?! Why aren't you coming along you grumpy bugger??


Cheers


----------



## InCider

browndog said:


> cheers
> 
> Browndog
> 
> Edit: Speaking of the brothers Smith, I notice their names are absent from the attendee list, what gives?



BD - they're homos. Pure and simple. :lol: 

Bribie, Pete & Nick thanks for your PMs - Jay called me today while at work so I'll make it to MorayEelfield and go from there. Thanks again for your offers. 

PS. Chappo is a skirt wearing, period having, brazilian waxing butt pirate. :wub:


----------



## InCider

clean brewer said:


> Needs more Carbonation but here my Beer for Consumption at the Swap... :icon_drunk:
> View attachment 32798
> 
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



Do we all have to share that glass CB? :lol:


----------



## clean brewer

InCider said:


> Do we all have to share that glass CB? :lol:



:huh: Shit, I drank it all..... :unsure: Oh well, Ill still bring the Glass for youse to share.... :lol: 

CB


----------



## clarkey7

WHAT BEER/S ARE YOU BRINGING FOR CONSUMPTION/SHARING??? :icon_drool2: 



"Leftovers" AIPA or Weekend Weizen [CB]
Landord-esqe ESB [donated by RDEVJUN]
Munich Dunkel [TROYDO]
DCs RYE IPA [JLM]
SAISON [WINKLE]
sch PORTER MK II [NICKB]
STOUT-i think [BRADSBREW
GALAXY AMBER ALE [SNOW]
Aussie IPA or Oktoberfest [BConnery], Various Lambics, Sour Orange Ale and maybe a few surprises
LANDLORD STYLE UK ALE [BRIBIEG]
Drown kitten amber ale + bavarian wheat [ScoundrelRogue] (6 x tallies each)
Keg of APA and some assorted bottles (PocketBeers)


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

all most packed ,,, can't belive how disorganised I am this year ... 

blast off from here @ 07:00 

so about 11h50m to go .... shit heaps too do better go .. 

cheers


----------



## winkle

> * "Leftovers" AIPA or Weekend Weizen [CB]
> * Landord-esqe ESB [donated by RDEVJUN]
> * Munich Dunkel [TROYDO]
> * DCs RYE IPA [JLM]
> * SAISON [WINKLE]
> * sch PORTER MK II [NICKB]
> * STOUT-i think [BRADSBREW
> * GALAXY AMBER ALE [SNOW]
> * Aussie IPA or Oktoberfest [BConnery], Various Lambics, Sour Orange Ale and maybe a few surprises
> * LANDLORD STYLE UK ALE [BRIBIEG]
> * Drown kitten amber ale + bavarian wheat [ScoundrelRogue] (6 x tallies each)
> * Keg of APA and some assorted bottles (PocketBeers)



Looking a good mix so far :icon_drool2: 
Tuesday! :angry: Roll on Saturdee!

Might start assembling the Sunday survival kit - quickeze, energy drinks, no-doze, panadol, & hair-of-the-dog.


----------



## troydo

dont forget the berrocca!


----------



## InCider

I'm assembling my kit too Winkle...and it's a real Disaster Recover plan arrangement.

Has anyone checked the NSW Swap thread? They are up to nearly 80 too. Well, posts anyway. Lively feckers making frivolous posts!

This year I think I will sleep in Rathdowney. Having the 'downey' makes me think of doonas that are comfy. I'm sure as shit not sleeping where I did last year on a ******* hill! Rathdowney is past Bogandesert and out of the epicenter of the swap. That's safe enough for me. 

The first year Ned came down, he slept in the front paddock. I'd be scared of the Brewerhood too! Sqyres goat was pregnant just weeks later. I was very jealous that Ned got the sheep and Baa Bra in one night. And it was my turn for the goat, but I forgave him.

Oh well, time to go and have a cider and look at some sheep/goat porn on www.ewetube.com


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> I'm assembling my kit too Winkle...and it's a real Disaster Recover plan arrangement.
> 
> Has anyone checked the NSW Swap thread? They are up to nearly 80 too. Well, posts anyway. Lively feckers making frivolous posts!
> 
> This year I think I will sleep in Rathdowney. Having the 'downey' makes me think of doonas that are comfy. I'm sure as shit not sleeping where I did last year on a ******* hill! Rathdowney is past Bogandesert and out of the epicenter of the swap. That's safe enough for me.
> 
> The first year Ned came down, he slept in the front paddock. I'd be scared of the Brewerhood too! Sqyres goat was pregnant just weeks later. I was very jealous that Ned got the sheep and Baa Bra in one night. And it was my turn for the goat, but I forgave him.
> 
> Oh well, time to go and have a cider and look at some sheep/goat porn on www.ewetube.com



You should book a room at Laravale, mate. Its closer than Rathdowney :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bradsbrew

WHAT BEER/S ARE YOU BRINGING FOR CONSUMPTION/SHARING??? :icon_drool2: 



"Leftovers" AIPA or Weekend Weizen [CB]
Landord-esqe ESB [donated by RDEVJUN]
Munich Dunkel [TROYDO]
DCs RYE IPA [JLM]
SAISON [WINKLE]
sch PORTER MK II [NICKB]
Not the Bloody Kingswood Sump Oil Oatmeal Stout- [BRADSBREW
GALAXY AMBER ALE [SNOW]
Aussie IPA or Oktoberfest [BConnery], Various Lambics, Sour Orange Ale and maybe a few surprises
LANDLORD STYLE UK ALE [BRIBIEG]
Drown kitten amber ale + bavarian wheat [ScoundrelRogue] (6 x tallies each)
Keg of APA and some assorted bottles (PocketBeers)
Not long now.

Are we there yet, are we there yet.


----------



## Henno

InCider said:


> Bribie, Pete & Nick thanks for your PMs - Jay called me today while at work so I'll make it to MorayEelfield and go from there. Thanks again for your offers.



Is Jay coming?


----------



## Lilo

InCider said:


> BD - they're homos. Pure and simple. :lol:
> 
> Bribie, Pete & Nick thanks for your PMs - Jay called me today while at work so I'll make it to MorayEelfield and go from there. Thanks again for your offers.
> 
> PS. Chappo is a skirt wearing, period having, brazilian waxing butt pirate. :wub:




I'm not gettin in a car with Incider again ... Not after last time.... Still in therapy,,,


----------



## Lilo

Henno said:


> Is Jay coming?




He better be.. He's my Taxi

and InCiders Niko canvas


----------



## AndrewQLD

Henno said:


> Is Jay coming?




Hey Mark, I just realised I didn't number my lids on the swap brew, any chance you could grab a sharpie and stick the number 12 on them for me please?
Don't want to cause a major stuff up when they're all sorted.

Cheeers
Andrew


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

A quick call for some camp ovens

If any one has one and can bring it, it will make us bread bakers life 2 schooners easier :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970

InCider said:


> PS. Chappo is a skirt wearing, period having, brazilian waxing butt pirate. :wub:



The only brazilian I want is one of these....







WTF Fellas 8 pages without a goat sheep of skantly clad women in sight?

Duke sorry can't help with the oven.

Brucie I've scored a work ute so I'll be doing a wood delivery run tomorrow night if that's ok?

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## bradsbrew

Ducatiboy stu said:


> A quick call for some camp ovens
> 
> If any one has one and can bring it, it will make us bread bakers life 2 schooners easier :icon_cheers:



I've got one but it a bit rusty Stu will get some steel wool and canola oil into it, should come up OK its pretty rusty both inside and out


----------



## Henno

AndrewQLD said:


> Hey Mark, I just realised I didn't number my lids on the swap brew, any chance you could grab a sharpie and stick the number 12 on them for me please?
> Don't want to cause a major stuff up when they're all sorted.
> 
> Cheeers
> Andrew



No need to now, I've drunk them all. I don't the anybody would have liked them much.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Henno said:


> No need to now, I've drunk them all. I don't the anybody would have liked them much.



Ok, well, so long as you don't try to pass off any of yours as mine  

Andrew


----------



## chappo1970

Does anyone know where I can find some more Santa's little helpers... My two seem to be ignoring me?


----------



## AndrewQLD

Chappo said:


> Does anyone know where I can find some more Santa's little helpers... My two seem to be ignoring me?



you need to feed them a bit more Chappo, looks like they're starving.

Andrew


----------



## Henno

Lilo said:


> He better be.. He's my Taxi



Why for he no on list? Is he speshal?


----------



## bradsbrew

I can bring mine if you like


----------



## bradsbrew

Incider has his Santas little helper ready too.


----------



## bonj

Henno said:


> Why for he no on list? Is he speshal?





> 20. Jay + Keg-[Paid Confirmed]


----------



## Lilo

20. Jay + Keg-[Paid Confirmed]

You mean not this Jay


----------



## chappo1970

bradsbrew said:


> I can bring mine if you like



Geez that would be great mate. Mine seem to be awefully busy and distracted....






See what I mean? <_<


----------



## Batz

Chappo said:


> Does anyone know where I can find some more Santa's little helpers... My two seem to be ignoring me?




Your helpers from last year are still keen


----------



## InCider

bradsbrew said:


> Incider has his Santas little helper ready too.



Get ready for brown smudges on the fingertips - it's gonna need some napisan! :lol: 

PS Lilo, we're sitting next to each other again in the car... tee hee hee.

PPS. I'm bring the glove.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

bradsbrew said:


> I've got one but it a bit rusty Stu will get some steel wool and canola oil into it, should come up OK its pretty rusty both inside and out



Cool...


Just dont tell Sqyre that we are going to dig holes in his neighbours yard and bury camp ovens h34r:


----------



## bum

Henno said:


> No need to now, I've drunk them all. I don't the anybody would have liked them much.



Piss funny.


----------



## Henno

Lilo said:


> 20. Jay + Keg-[Paid Confirmed]
> 
> You mean not this Jay



Why for his name not jayandcath no more? Him get divorced?


----------



## bradsbrew

Chappo said:


> Geez that would be great mate. Mine seem to be awefully busy and distracted....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean? <_<



Hey Chappo I left something on her back for you


----------



## Lilo

Good point... Maybe he is not sure who he is...\


----------



## bum

bradsbrew said:


> Hey Chappo I left something on her back for you



Watch out at the swap, Chappo. He might try to give it to you in person.


----------



## Lilo

AndrewQLD said:


> you need to feed them a bit more Chappo, looks like they're starving.
> 
> Andrew




Been feedin mine up /...


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> Get ready for brown smudges on the fingertips - it's gonna need some napisan! :lol:
> 
> PS Lilo, we're sitting next to each other again in the car... tee hee hee.
> 
> PPS. I'm bring the glove.



I bet Jay will have chucked you out before getting to Browns Plains  .


----------



## chappo1970

Is this Ned?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

winkle said:


> I bet Jay will have chucked you out before getting to Browns Plains  .




Prob end up engaged


----------



## bradsbrew

Which one??


----------



## Lilo

winkle said:


> I bet Jay will have chucked you out before getting to Browns Plains  .




Browns plains ----- good chance we can find our way from there..

If anyone sees Incider me or the goat on the side of the road in Browns Plains please pick us up on the way past....


----------



## AndrewQLD

Chappo said:


> Is this Ned?



Crap, that's Willie Wanker... oops Wonker. What the.. I thought he liked little boys???


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> I bet Jay will have chucked you out before getting to Browns Plains  .




He'll need me to negotiate the hillbillys after the Logan Motorway. I'm from Landsborough and speak their tongue.


----------



## chappo1970

bradsbrew said:


> Hey Chappo I left something on her back for you




Have you been stirring my porridge again mate? :super: 

You know you'll catch something nasty doing that!?


----------



## chappo1970

Lilo said:


> Browns plains ----- good chance we can find our way from there..
> 
> If anyone sees Incider me or the goat on the side of the road in Browns Plains please pick us up on the way past....




BWAHAHAHAA! You are soooo farked! *I am* a native Bogan and they are gunna love lily white fresh ass like you and InCider! Better super glue your ass cheeks together and carry no cash... Wait better off offering InCider as bait...


----------



## InCider

Chappo said:


> Have you been stirring my porridge again mate? :super:
> 
> You know you'll catch something nasty doing that!?




Everyone needs to get rid of some 'dirty water' now and then. I'm saving mine for the applesauce, by drinking lots of Cider.


----------



## Henno

I usually bring this girl along to pour my beer, is that ok with everybody?


----------



## chappo1970

Lilo said:


> Browns plains ----- good chance we can find our way from there..
> 
> If anyone sees Incider me or the goat on the side of the road in Browns Plains please pick us up on the way past....




Better sport one of these while your at it... You may blend in a little?


----------



## bradsbrew

Chappo said:


> Have you been stirring my porridge again mate? :super:
> 
> You know you'll catch something nasty doing that!?



Nah mate Incider was there and he had a straw handy


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

HHMmmm...

Chappo is a swap virgin this year...Going to enjoy HIS lily white arse...


I feel that this year, BahhBrahhh will stick to the old hands, as she likes those with some experience...she really hates boys who wear underpants


Better luck next time boys... and I do mean boys....as opposed the the swap "men"


----------



## chappo1970

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Chappo is a swap virgin this year...Going to enjoy HIS lily white arse...
> ....as opposed the the swap "men"




Stu just so you know what your in for....






Errr... Virgin yes... white? Fail!

Guess at these picture must slow that Linux box down huh?


----------



## bum

Too much scrotum.


----------



## chappo1970

bum said:


> Too much scrotum.




Sorry Bum is this better?


----------



## bum

At least it is on topic.


----------



## Lilo

What topic was this again????


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Chappo



Code:


sudo apt-get remove hairy-ass-swap-virgin


Try that in Windows

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Lilo

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Chappo
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-get remove hairy-ass-swap-virgin
> 
> 
> Try that in Windows
> 
> :icon_cheers:




CTRL+ALT+ASS


----------



## bonj

dd if=/dev/urandom count=1M of=$THIS_THREAD

Just had a million random things to say...


----------



## chappo1970

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Chappo
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-get remove hairy-ass-swap-virgin
> 
> 
> Try that in Windows
> 
> :icon_cheers:




:blink:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

A Windows user




A Linux user listening to Bill gates


----------



## Lilo

They can play nice


----------



## chappo1970




----------



## chappo1970

Come on 9 to go to tip 1700!

BTW wheres DucatiPoo? Must have crashed again?


----------



## Lilo

This is better than when I was a kid waitin gofr christmas

Shitloads more exciting....


----------



## scoundrel

just packed the survival kit as well, complete with anti niko-pen guard dog.


----------



## clean brewer

Ok Q before bed, I noticed some guys pass out anywhere, some sleep in there cars, some sleep in the Shitter, some sleep with Baabra and some even sleep with each other... h34r: 

Does anyone pitch a wee little tent and sleep in that???? :unsure: 

:blink: CB


----------



## NickB

clean brewer said:


> Does anyone pitch a wee little tent and sleep in that???? :unsure:
> 
> :blink: CB



InCider will pitch his tent if you try to bunk down with him.......


----------



## sqyre

Shit... i just relised i havent PM'd out an address.. :blink: hope you boys know where your going...
I will PM it out today..

Sqyre...


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

OK only 2hrs to go ...

see ya soon Mrs Sqyre


----------



## InCider

FNQ Bunyip said:


> OK only 2hrs to go ...
> 
> see ya soon Mrs Sqyre



I'll be done soon Ned, and gone by the time you get here. Got a meeting to go to in lieu of working.

You'll have to kick in child support too now Ned!


----------



## chappo1970

FNQ Bunyip said:


> OK only 2hrs to go ...
> 
> see ya soon Mrs Sqyre




Don't forget to have a shave! You don't want the authorities mixing you up with radicals?


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Chappo said:


> Don't forget to have a shave! You don't want the authorities mixing you up with radicals?




If only you knew Chap Chap .. 


Bet Mrs Sqyre can have some fun with that shot..


----------



## chappo1970

FNQ Bunyip said:


> If only you knew Chap Chap ..
> 
> 
> Bet Mrs Sqyre can have some fun with that shot..



:lol: Shit just gave her more ammo  

Double dare ya to wear a towel on your head and a big baggy jacket with wires hanging out the bottom... h34r:


----------



## InCider

Chappo said:


> :lol: Shit just gave her more ammo
> 
> Double dare ya to wear a towel on your head and a big baggy jacket with wires hanging out the bottom... h34r:




And tell them you're depressed and can drive a truck :lol:


----------



## chappo1970

InCider said:


> And tell them you're depressed and can drive a truck :lol:



:lol: 

And you work for Australia Post....


----------



## stillscottish

Ducatiboy stu said:


> A quick call for some camp ovens
> 
> If any one has one and can bring it, it will make us bread bakers life 2 schooners easier :icon_cheers:



Got a big one. And I'll bring the Camp Oven as well.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Chappo said:


> :lol:
> 
> And you work for Australia Post....





Going well till you mentioned ,,,,,,,Work ??? whats that ????? 

Ok I'm out of here ... got a plane to blow up catch ..

cheers


----------



## chappo1970

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Going well till you mentioned ,,,,,,,Work ??? whats that ?????
> 
> Ok I'm out of here ... got a plane to blow up catch ..
> 
> cheers




:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## InCider

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Going well till you mentioned ,,,,,,,Work ??? whats that ?????
> 
> Ok I'm out of here ... got a plane to blow up catch ..
> 
> cheers



Ned, sometimes I think you say things like that just to get frisked at the airport!


----------



## stillscottish

WHAT BEER/S ARE YOU BRINGING FOR CONSUMPTION/SHARING??? :icon_drool2: 



"Leftovers" AIPA or Weekend Weizen [CB]
Landord-esqe ESB [donated by RDEVJUN]
Munich Dunkel [TROYDO]
DCs RYE IPA [JLM]
SAISON [WINKLE]
sch PORTER MK II [NICKB]
Not the Bloody Kingswood Sump Oil Oatmeal Stout- [BRADSBREW]
GALAXY AMBER ALE [SNOW]
Aussie IPA or Oktoberfest [BConnery], Various Lambics, Sour Orange Ale and maybe a few surprises
LANDLORD STYLE UK ALE [BRIBIEG]
Drown kitten amber ale + bavarian wheat [ScoundrelRogue] (6 x tallies each)
Keg of APA and some assorted bottles [PocketBeers]
Scottish 80/- Blonde Ale thingy [StillScottish]


----------



## Sully

Dont forget the newb initiations...

Run the mash paddle gauntlet-




​


----------



## PistolPatch

Flew in on Friday and have just managed to read the latest thread posts. The count has brought me to tears. It doesn't get much more emotional than this. I am so proud of you guys :wub: 

Getting scared about Saturday as I have to go out on Friday night as well as there's a 10% chance I might get lucky. While this is nothing like the 100% I am used to with Mrs Sqyre it is still an opportunity I can't pass up.

What are you doing TidalPete? You are still coming aren't you???

Thanks for the 10am beers yesterday Ross - perfect after 4 hours sleep  .

Can't wait to see you Mrs Sqyre! Don't be surprised if part of me beats the rest there by a few seconds  

Spot!

P.S. I just heard that Ned has been detained indefiniteley at Brisbane airport???


----------



## bonj

You're getting slack updating your sig, CB!


----------



## bonj

PistolPatch said:


> P.S. I just heard that Ned has been detained indefiniteley at Brisbane airport???


If he really was, we wouldn't hear anything for at least 2 days. They don't even have to notify your family.


----------



## TidalPete

PistolPatch said:


> Flew in on Friday and have just managed to read the latest thread posts. The count has brought me to tears. It doesn't get much more emotional than this. I am so proud of you guys :wub:
> 
> Getting scared about Saturday as I have to go out on Friday night as well as there's a 10% chance I might get lucky. While this is nothing like the 100% I am used to with Mrs Sqyre it is still an opportunity I can't pass up.
> 
> What are you doing TidalPete? You are still coming aren't you???
> 
> Thanks for the 10am beers yesterday Ross - perfect after 4 hours sleep  .
> 
> Can't wait to see you Mrs Sqyre! Don't be surprised if part of me beats the rest there by a few seconds
> 
> Spot!
> 
> P.S. I just heard that Ned has been detained indefiniteley at Brisbane airport???



PM'd you Patski.

TP


----------



## chappo1970

WTF Pete? I thought it was a joke! I even got a spare set of fresh batteries for your hearing Aids so you don't have the excuse of turning them off to save power  .

Aww Pete not a happy camper if it's true!


----------



## TidalPete

Chappo said:


> WTF Pete? I thought it was a joke! I even got a spare set of fresh batteries for your hearing Aids so you don't have the excuse of turning them off to save power  .
> 
> Aww Pete not a happy camper if it's true!



Sorry Chappo old son but something has come up & it all comes down to priorities.  
NickB & BConnery --- BribieG will have your little presents for you to collect.
Scoundrel ---- Will deliver your pressy to FG.

Enjoy the Swap fellas.  

TP


----------



## chappo1970

TidalPete said:


> Sorry Chappo old son but something has come up & it all comes down to priorities.
> NickB & BConnery --- BribieG will have your little presents for you to collect.
> Scoundrel ---- Will deliver your pressy to FG.
> 
> Enjoy the Swap fellas.
> 
> TP




 I was looking forward to catching up Pete. I had even planned a hearty breakfast before the swap of Baked Beans in Ham Sauce with raw onions and garlic. I was hoping to take the stinkiest fart crown away from ya.

I hope all is well mate and looking forward to catching up soon.

Chap Chap


----------



## bconnery

TidalPete said:


> Sorry Chappo old son but something has come up & it all comes down to priorities.
> NickB & BConnery --- BribieG will have your little presents for you to collect.
> Scoundrel ---- Will deliver your pressy to FG.
> 
> Enjoy the Swap fellas.
> 
> TP



Sad to hear it Pete. I'll save your present and get it delivered to you somehow. 
Not really suitable to post as it is just frozen in a bag...

Cheers
Ben


----------



## InCider

Chappo said:


> I was looking forward to catching up Pete. I had even planned a hearty breakfast before the swap of Baked Beans in Ham Sauce with raw onions and garlic. I was hoping to take the stinkiest fart crown away from ya.
> 
> Chap Chap




And Pete eats rashers of bacon raw... that must help the arse hop aroma! 

But I still you would be here old Mate.


----------



## TidalPete

InCider said:


> And Pete eats rashers of bacon raw... that must help the arse hop aroma!
> 
> But I still you would be here old Mate.



How did you know that InCider? Wherever I go I try to make sure that all the skin & fat of any Christmas ham, bacon, or whatever, goes down my gullet. :icon_drool2: Best part of the pig IMHO. Go for it on Brucey's pig!  
Chappo, Ben & others. Still have to come down to CraftBrewer to collect my grain & other stuff so I just might see you there?

Part of a poem from my youth (Slightly amended) ---- 

Now, young Mr Chappo had a perfect backside,
With a bunch of red hairs and a wart on each side,
He fancied himself winning with ease,
Having trained on a diet of cabbage and cheese.

TP


----------



## winkle

I hope InCider isn't going to to book Kinky Kelly for the entertainment this year.

View attachment 32831


_Again._


----------



## chappo1970

TidalPete said:


> Now, young Mr Chappo had a perfect backside,
> With a bunch of red hairs and a wart on each side,
> He fancied himself winning with ease,
> Having trained on a diet of cabbage and cheese.
> 
> TP



:lol: Gold!


----------



## bconnery

winkle said:


> I hope InCider isn't going to to book Kinky Kelly for the entertainment this year.
> 
> View attachment 32831
> 
> 
> _Again._


"Inter-species erotica"


----------



## Bribie G

I'm picking up a couple of Santa's helpers at Logan Central on the way through, thought it might add some local colour. They're bringing their own Woodstock & cokes. They know Chappo so they'll be no trouble


----------



## Ross

WHAT BEER/S ARE YOU BRINGING FOR CONSUMPTION/SHARING??? 



"Leftovers" AIPA or Weekend Weizen [CB]
Landord-esqe ESB [donated by RDEVJUN]
Munich Dunkel [TROYDO]
DCs RYE IPA [JLM]
SAISON [WINKLE]
sch PORTER MK II [NICKB]
Not the Bloody Kingswood Sump Oil Oatmeal Stout- [BRADSBREW]
GALAXY AMBER ALE [SNOW]
Aussie IPA or Oktoberfest [BConnery], Various Lambics, Sour Orange Ale and maybe a few surprises
LANDLORD STYLE UK ALE [BRIBIEG]
Drown kitten amber ale + bavarian wheat [ScoundrelRogue] (6 x tallies each)
Keg of APA and some assorted bottles [PocketBeers]
Scottish 80/- Blonde Ale thingy [StillScottish]
Ross - Randalised, Imperial IPA or Imperial Mild.

Cheers Ross


----------



## mossyrocks

WHAT BEER/S ARE YOU BRINGING FOR CONSUMPTION/SHARING??? 



"Leftovers" AIPA or Weekend Weizen [CB]
Landord-esqe ESB [donated by RDEVJUN]
Munich Dunkel [TROYDO]
DCs RYE IPA [JLM]
SAISON [WINKLE]
sch PORTER MK II [NICKB]
Not the Bloody Kingswood Sump Oil Oatmeal Stout- [BRADSBREW]
GALAXY AMBER ALE [SNOW]
Aussie IPA or Oktoberfest [BConnery], Various Lambics, Sour Orange Ale and maybe a few surprises
LANDLORD STYLE UK ALE [BRIBIEG]
Drown kitten amber ale + bavarian wheat [ScoundrelRogue] (6 x tallies each)
Keg of APA and some assorted bottles [PocketBeers]
Scottish 80/- Blonde Ale thingy [StillScottish]
Ross - Randalised, Imperial IPA or Imperial Mild.
AIPA - [mossyrocks]

Cheers


----------



## winkle

clean brewer said:


> Ok Q before bed, I noticed some guys pass out anywhere, some sleep in there cars, some sleep in the Shitter, some sleep with Baabra and some even sleep with each other... h34r:
> 
> Does anyone pitch a wee little tent and sleep in that???? :unsure:
> 
> :blink: CB



CB,
I think the bin has a vacany this year.
View attachment 32835


----------



## paulwolf350

1727 posts, I reckon we could get this to 2000 by saturday. its only 273 more to go


----------



## Bribie G




----------



## Stove

paulwolf350 said:


> 1727 posts, I reckon we could get this to 2000 by saturday. its only 273 more to go



Easily if the posts are as entertaining as they have been to date.

Oh- and its things like this that make me wish I joined the bloody list earlier- All this Brissie stuff happening and I live just up the road in North Lakes 

Have fun guys


----------



## browndog

Stove said:


> Easily if the posts are as entertaining as they have been to date.
> 
> Oh- and its things like this that make me wish I joined the bloody list earlier- All this Brissie stuff happening and I live just up the road in North Lakes
> 
> Have fun guys




Well why don't you turn up then Stove?


----------



## Bribie G

browndog said:


> Well why don't you turn up then Stove?



More than welcome, just bring yourself and a chair and some beer, and if staying for food etc etc then maybe chuck $30 to Sqyre (the standard 'charge' for the menu items this year) - from the sounds of it there won't be any shortage of food. :icon_cheers: As you say you would only be about 50 mins away over the Gateway / Logan Mway / Mt Lindsay Highway.


----------



## bonj

Stove said:


> Easily if the posts are as entertaining as they have been to date.
> 
> Oh- and its things like this that make me wish I joined the bloody list earlier- All this Brissie stuff happening and I live just up the road in North Lakes
> 
> Have fun guys


I was a forum newbie around this time in '06 and was a little shy of going to the swap too... Lots of people I'd never met. I had another event on the same weekend etc... In hindsight, I should have gone. The other event turned out to be the most boring thing in the history of the world, and these blokes turned out to be a top bunch. Don't hesitate, Stove. Give Sqyre a PM... I'm sure you'll be more than welcome.

Plus, the '06 xmas swap was apparently quite an event. I'm sorry I missed it. I haven't missed a swap since (except the mid-year one this year... but the birth of a child is a reasonable excuse in my opinion  ).


----------



## Bribie G

Bonj, the mid year case swap was legendary, you missed Scoundrelrogue in his kilt , but StillScottish forgot to bring the bagpipes.


----------



## Snow

Bonj said:


> Plus, the '06 xmas swap was apparently quite an event. I'm sorry I missed it.



I was there in '06, but..... I don't remember it :unsure: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## browndog

Snow said:


> I was there in '06, but..... I don't remember it :unsure:
> 
> Cheers - Snow



Yep, it was absolutely brilliant. But who remembers the one in 05 at Ross's place?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Fatgodzilla

InCider said:


> Has anyone checked the NSW Swap thread? They are up to nearly 80 too. Well, posts anyway. Lively feckers making frivolous posts!




Hard to get the bastards motivated in the Premier State. That's why I'm coming north to see how the experts do it !

Where does Sqyre live by the way ?


----------



## Adamt

I believe I read, this morning (i.e. a few pages back), that he was PMing his address today purple monkey dishwasher.


----------



## bonj

Are you up here already, FGZ? I swear I saw you on a corner of George St in Brisbane on Friday night.


----------



## AndrewQLD

browndog said:


> Yep, it was absolutely brilliant. But who remembers the one in 05 at Ross's place?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Hard to forget that one Tony, great weekend.

Andrew


----------



## bconnery

I went to my first one back in July 06 up at Bindi's. I didn't know that many but Ross convinved me to come along...

No one warned me not to stand next to TP for too long...
I still have memories of Pat bellydancing and Batz wandering around with a Fez on his head and Bindi's ceremonial sword from his navy days. 

Yet I still came to the Xmas swap in 06...


----------



## Fatgodzilla

Bonj said:


> Are you up here already, FGZ? I swear I saw you on a corner of George St in Brisbane on Friday night.




No, leaving tomorrow. Must be one real ugly dude. Or a homeless type. Or were you drinking again last Friday ?




> I believe I read, this morning (i.e. a few pages back), that he was PMing his address today purple monkey dishwasher.



Not got that PM yet. Looks like I'm going to Hervey Bay first to drop off a daughter (with luck she'll stay there !).


----------



## clean brewer

Fatgodzilla said:


> No, leaving tomorrow. Must be one real ugly dude. Or a homeless type. Or were you drinking again last Friday ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not got that PM yet. Looks like I'm going to Hervey Bay first to drop off a daughter (with luck she'll stay there !).



Maybe you should stay there Fatz, then id have a Beer Brewing buddy... :unsure:  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Batz

I remember a bit of that





aha me hearties !


----------



## Batz

Or this, the very first get together of Queensland all grain brewers, we had GMK as a guest. 23rd July 2005. I had only moved over 3 moths prior.
It was a great day/night, we all met up for the first time and have been mate ever since, remember your chilli beer Pete? K&K if I'm not mistaken.










Even back on our first night Pete was farting and blaming someone else :lol: 

Batz


----------



## clean brewer

Hey guys, just a heads up that a naughty boy has pulled out of the Grain BB(and swap) and has left 3 Bags of 3 Grain unpaid for...  

Is anyone interested in either BB Pale Pils ($47 inc freight), BB Ale ($47) and BB Wheat ($53)?

PM me if you are...  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Or this, the very first get together of Queensland all grain brewers, we had GMK as a guest. 23rd July 2005. I had only moved over 3 moths prior.
> It was a great day/night, we all met up for the first time and have been mate ever since, remember your chilli beer Pete? K&K if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Batz



How dare you Batz!  K&K? no way. In those final pre-AG days I was doing the liquid malt + hops thingy.  
That chilli beer worked wonders for the old bowels didn't it? :lol: 

And now another lovely pic from the distant past at Whatsisname's. 




TP


----------



## chappo1970

> How dare you Batz!  K&K? no way. In those final pre-AG days I was doing the liquid malt + hops thingy.
> That chilli beer worked wonders for the old bowels didn\'t it?
> 
> And now another lovely pic from the distant past at Whatsisname\'s.
> 
> View attachment 32845
> 
> 
> TP



ROFL! 

Look at Batz \"Fark me eyes\" :lol: . OR \"I nut peshed orrificer\"


Can\'t believe Smith made it into yet another photo.


BTW we need to make another 50 odd posts tonight if we have any chance of getting to the 2000 posts by the Case Swap. I think if we do PP promised to run the bar naked... h34r:.... :wub:


----------



## Duff

Ross said:


> WHAT BEER/S ARE YOU BRINGING FOR CONSUMPTION/SHARING???
> 
> Ross - Randalised, Imperial IPA or Imperial Mild.
> 
> Cheers Ross



IIPA, IIPA, IIPA, IIPA, IIPA, IIPA, IIPA, IIPA, IIPA.......

:beerbang:


----------



## chappo1970

1749


----------



## Lilo

1750


----------



## Bribie G

I've organised a lift for Incider


----------



## Lilo

Cool. 
My last post was 1750 

and 50 for me...

No lookin back now

Just cracked my "Hobgoblin" Brew for the weekend.... Not Hobgoblin.. But not bad... 

Was sweatin on that basr*&rd


----------



## TidalPete

And two more from the past ----




The Pistolpatch Fan club




Oh you poor bugger! :lol: 

TP


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Hurry up and post ladies..

I really dont want to post 250 times to Chappo why he wasted $$$ on Windows ( a faulty product to start with ),Virus checkers,Service packs and software that he could have got for free.. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## clean brewer

3 more sleeps, 3 more sleeps to go..... Ho, Ho, Ho... :super: 

2 more sleeps, 2 more sleeps till Brisbane I go, go ,go..... :beerbang: 

Got my tent packed and my Air bed and my kegs to drink.. :icon_drunk: 

And all the poofs better stay away from my tent I think.... :unsure: 

I should've been a song writer!!!!!

CB


----------



## Steve

Bribie that pic is one of the best ive seen for a while! Fark even if they fell off they'd get a soft landing.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve

TidalPete said:


> And two more from the past ----
> 
> View attachment 32847
> 
> 
> the Pistolpatch Fan club
> 
> View attachment 32848
> 
> 
> Oh you poor bugger! :lol:
> 
> TP



Is Batz aslweep standing up resting on TP's head?


----------



## chappo1970

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Hurry up and post ladies..
> 
> I really dont want to post 250 times to Chappo why he wasted $$$ on Windows ( a faulty product to start with ),Virus checkers,Service packs and software that he could have got for free.. :icon_chickcheers:









^Linux






^Windows


Nuf said :icon_cheers:


----------



## Steve

Chappo said:


> ^Linux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Windows
> 
> 
> Nuf said :icon_cheers:



Top pic PC, bottom pic MAC :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bradsbrew

Stove said:


> Easily if the posts are as entertaining as they have been to date.
> 
> Oh- and its things like this that make me wish I joined the bloody list earlier- All this Brissie stuff happening and I live just up the road in North Lakes
> 
> Have fun guys



Hey Stove if you want to come I can give you a lift. But ya cant share my tent......CB has got room in his tent though......he was wondering whos gunna raise his tent pole.


----------



## bradsbrew

I'll be the guy in the green AHB shirt.


----------



## chappo1970

Steve said:


> Top pic PC, bottom pic MAC :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## chappo1970

bradsbrew said:


> I'll be the guy in the green AHB shirt.




Or this is SWMBO lets you


----------



## bradsbrew

Chappo said:


> Or this is SWMBO lets you



You promised you would never post that picture......Luckily you havnt got the picture of when you pricked my suit and i flew around the room and got my nuts caught in the fan.


----------



## chappo1970

bradsbrew said:


> You promised you would never post that picture......Luckily you havnt got the picture of when you pricked my suit and i flew around the room and got my nuts caught in the fan.



:lol: I think I just peed myself? :blink: 

But we Pinky swore never to mention that most unfortunate incident LEFTY?


----------



## InCider

BribieG said:


> I've organised a lift for Incider



I'd like to thumb my ride in this one!


----------



## PistolPatch

bconnery said:


> I went to my first one back in July 06 up at Bindi's. I didn't know that many but Ross convinved me to come along...
> 
> No one warned me not to stand next to TP for too long...
> I still have memories of Pat bellydancing and Batz wandering around with a Fez on his head and Bindi's ceremonial sword from his navy days.
> 
> Yet I still came to the Xmas swap in 06...



LOL Ben!

That was my first Swap and a heap of laughs. Glad to see bellydancing has been banned since although Jye may still have video evidence. Also remember trying to crack onto some bird at the surf club who had her boyfriend sitting beside her. No luck surprisingly :huh: . Think I owe that club a glass as well.

Also met Jye's randall that night - another thing that needs to be banned :angry:

Enjoying the old photos. Good to stimulate worn memory cells.

Took the rook up to Craftbrewer today to steal beers off Ross's taps again . The Sqyre's turned up!!! I gave Bruce $20 child support and he was so grateful, he gave me 15 minutes with Mrs Sqyre in the alley beside the shop. She loved it!

As did I :icon_cheers: .

TidalPete may be kidnapped from this exact same spot on Saturday morning at 11:30am. Can someone thow him in their boot?

Looking forward to the old faces and the new ones.

Spot!

P.S. Fatgodzilla - happy travelling mate. You get longest distance driven but I get longest travelled!!!


----------



## TidalPete

Steve said:


> Is Batz aslweep standing up resting on TP's head?



I'm about to have 40 winks after GTSOML. :lol: 
Ahhh! Good times. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## bradsbrew

:icon_offtopic: So whats the official swap numbers is it 19 or 20????????????


----------



## Batz

TidalPete said:


> And now another lovely pic from the distant past at Whatsisname's.
> 
> 
> 
> TP



That's why I no longer go to swaps


----------



## Lilo

I was shopping at the local supermarket where I selected:

A half-gallon of 2% milk
A carton of eggs
A quart of orange juice
A head of romaine lettuce
A 2 lb. can of coffee
1 lb. package of bacon


As I was unloading my items on the conveyor belt to check out, a drunk standing behind me watched as I placed the items in front of the cashier.

While the cashier was ringing up the purchases, the drunk calmly stated, "You must be single."

I was a bit startled by this proclamation, but I was intrigued by the derelict's intuition, since I was indeed single. 

I looked at the six items on the belt and saw nothing particularly unusual about my selections that could have tipped off the drunk to my marital status. 

Curiosity getting the better of me, I said: "Well, you know what, you're absolutely right. But how on earth did you know that?" 

The drunk replied, "Cause you're ugly."


----------



## bconnery

Chappo said:


> BTW we need to make another 50 odd posts tonight if we have any chance of getting to the 2000 posts by the Case Swap. I think if we do PP promised to run the bar naked... h34r: .... :wub:


Why do we get punished?


----------



## Adamt

Hahahah I'm posting just so you have to see PP's bits.


----------



## buttersd70

InCider said:


> I'd like to thumb my ride in this one!



More than a thumb.......


( butters wonders where his left hand went......it was here just the other day.....)


----------



## InCider

Q: What does a Japanese man do when he has an erection?


----------



## Lilo

rank


----------



## bconnery

InCider said:


> I'd like to thumb my ride in this one!


The thumb, that's your nickname for it?...


----------



## bradsbrew

bconnery said:


> The thumb, that's your nickname for it?...


Thats because its a bit thicker and smaller than his finger


----------



## chappo1970

I'd thumb this...


----------



## InCider

Q: What does a Japanese man do when he has an erection?

A: Vote.


----------



## bradsbrew

InCider said:


> Q: What does a Japanese man do when he has an erection?
> 
> A: Vote.



:lol: :lol: You ******* idiot :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bradsbrew

Wow page 90


----------



## chappo1970

InCider said:


> Q: What does a Japanese man do when he has an erection?
> 
> A: Vote.



WTF? I don't get it?


----------



## Adamt

When do you usually vote?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Windows when you first start installing it it







Windows when you finish installing it






Linux when you first start installing it






Linux when you are finished


----------



## InCider

bump.


----------



## bradsbrew

What is Linux..... isn't that the thumb sucking blacket dragging pianist from Charlie Brown??


----------



## bum

Have any of you guys read the Vic Xmas Case Swap thread?

It is hard to believe it is even on the same board. (Not having a go at the Vic boys in any way. Just an observation.)


----------



## bradsbrew

InCider said:


> bump.



Thanks Incider forgot all about this thread.....talk about dragging up an old one


----------



## bonj

bradsbrew said:


> Wow page 90


You must have a short page length... It's only page 45 for me.


----------



## Adamt

40 per page is all the rage!


----------



## chappo1970

The true face on Linux


----------



## bradsbrew

Bonj said:


> You must have a short page length... It's only page 45 for me.


Its not the size of the page Bonj.............


----------



## InCider

Chappo said:


> The true face on Linux



PMSL!


----------



## Maple

bum said:


> Have any of you guys read the Vic Xmas Case Swap thread?
> 
> It is hard to believe it is even on the same board. (Not having a go at the Vic boys in any way. Just an observation.)


What is it that you're sayin' bum? is it cuz it's on a different weekend?


----------



## Adamt

InCider said:


> PMSL!



Save your wet panties for Chappo, I hear he likes the squeezins in his drink.


----------



## bonj

.


----------



## Steve

Maple said:


> What is it that you're sayin' bum? is it cuz it's on a different weekend?



At least your having one.....if the ACT was to have one there'd be me, peteoz77, carboy and brewerpete! Hence the reason for me attending the QLD Xmas Case Swap of 2010!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## TidalPete

PistolPatch said:


> Also met Jye's randall that night - another thing that needs to be banned :angry:
> 
> Enjoying the old photos. Good to stimulate worn memory cells.



AAhhhhh! Hop heaven. 




And a few more old faces Patski





TP


----------



## Adamt

Bonj said:


> .[/ size][/ color]




Sneaky


----------



## InCider

Pete, after that Randall, I couldn't taste properly until august 2007.

Great to see Monkale - one swap wonder!


----------



## Stove

*sigh*
Shitter is I can't.
3 Kids, Wife and In-laws at home, plus work and stuff. Means I need to give myself more notice than just figuring out in the forums today 

Will have to prime myself for a mid-year one next year methinks.
Also need to brew this weekend as well


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Chappo said:


> The true face on Linux




She was free and came without the risk aof ny viruses

Still better than paying for something that is already infected. and keeps getting infected


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Chappo said:


> The true face on Linux


Isnt that the girl you you have set PP up with for the night? Looks better than he's done before! :icon_vomit:Have fun guys (PP). 
GB


----------



## chappo1970

Adamt said:


> Save your wet panties for Chappo, I hear he likes the squeezins in his drink.




Never said I was a fussy man... Besides time it right and should be near 90% proof!


----------



## Adamt

InCider said:


> Q: What does a Japanese man do when he has an erection?
> 
> A: Vote.




Oh yes...


----------



## chappo1970

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Isnt that the girl you you have set PP up with for the night? Looks better than he's done before! :icon_vomit:Have fun guys (PP).
> GB




Nah decided he needed a slower model to chase...







All he needs is a bucket of ice cream to coat himself with.


----------



## Adamt

The thread has stalled because your embed failed, Chappo.


----------



## Adamt

Were you trying to post this? I don't know, but I'm posting this anyway.


----------



## Screwtop

That's Screwtop and Twistop (son) being entertained by the famous Pistol Patch. The Irish guy talking to PP when asked about his mash routine replied "well I heat it up for a while, and then I wait and the temperature comes down so I heat it up a bit more again, I don't have a thermometer so I don't know what the temperature was" :lol:




That was the night Batz discovered Bindi's mid strength Belgians were 10% ABV :lol: TP just about Gassed everyone to death and we all drank Jye's IPA through a randall full of Cascade.

Great night !

Screwy


----------



## lczaban

AndrewQLD said:


> you need to feed them a bit more Chappo, looks like they're starving.
> 
> Andrew



Meh, Squires putting on the feed, let 'em wait until then....



Lilo said:


> They can play nice



Windows should have a shitload more chips IMHO....



Chappo said:


> I was looking forward to catching up Pete. I had even planned a hearty breakfast before the swap of Baked Beans in Ham Sauce with raw onions and garlic. I was hoping to take the stinkiest fart crown away from ya.
> 
> I hope all is well mate and looking forward to catching up soon.
> 
> Chap Chap



While I doubt it, I hope TP shows up

GG (terribly pissed after getting his tax return and finishing the night off on a long-nech of his Poderkeg GB, which should be the perfect end to a Xmas-day lunch pudding. Is there any such thing as an Imperial GB??? I might have foudn it... :icon_drunk: )


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Take care of PP , we want him back in at least two pieces. Nice to see he is still wearing that shirt from the 2006 swap. Wardrobe change PP?  
GB


----------



## Ross

Duff said:


> IIPA, IIPA, IIPA, IIPA, IIPA, IIPA, IIPA, IIPA, IIPA.......
> 
> :beerbang:




Done - Will be bringing a 10% randalised IIPA. :icon_drunk: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## bradsbrew

Ross said:


> Done - Will be bringing a 10% randalised IIPA. :icon_drunk:
> 
> Cheers Ross



Great, And here I have been convincing myself not to drink too maany high alc beers so I dont feel as hungover as last year. Plan has just about disappeared out the window.


----------



## lczaban

Goddamn... in for a long night now.... :icon_vomit:


----------



## clean brewer

Ross said:


> Done - Will be bringing a 10% randalised IIPA. :icon_drunk:
> 
> Cheers Ross






bradsbrew said:


> Great, And here I have been convincing myself not to drink too maany high alc beers so I dont feel as hungover as last year. Plan has just about disappeared out the window.



F#@*% it, Ill just bring the 19ltr keg of 11.3% Barleywine.... :icon_drunk: 
Bloody 10% Vrandalised IIPA light beers....  

Cant believe how low in Alcohol % you guys brew your beers...  

CB


----------



## jayandcath

Adamt said:


> Oh yes...



Sirry Irriet


----------



## jayandcath

Henno said:


> Is Jay coming?



Are you looking for me, Big Nose??


----------



## winkle

Chappo said:


> The true face on Linux



Sqyre will be miffed. She's stole his teaf.


----------



## jayandcath

winkle said:


> Sqyre will be miffed. She's stole his teaf.



I thought that was a photo of Sqyre when he went to the mardi gras party.


----------



## scoundrel

what's green and smells like bacon?

kermits finger.


----------



## clean brewer

Hello, hello!!!!!! Where is every body? :unsure: have youse all passed out? :blink: Not a good sign/indication this close to the Swap, ah, I get it, you all go hard throughout the day and then crash and burn before midnight...

I can imagine the sight to look forward to before midnight.... Hmmmm



















Will just have to put faces to images in the following days after.....

 Wake up...

CB


----------



## Cocko

HAHAHA :lol: 

Good to see Bonj has blocked the alien mind reads! [re: 2nd pic]

h34r:


----------



## clean brewer

Cocko said:


> HAHAHA :lol:
> 
> Good to see Bonj has blocked the alien mind reads! [re: First pic]
> 
> h34r:


Mate, Im not really sure where these fookers have gone??? They must be tired from posting all day during Work hours and they probably dont actually have a Computer/Internet at home??? Poor souls.. :blink: 

Anyhow, looks like i'll be the:


on November 14 & 15, 2009....

CB


----------



## Cocko

HAHA - It would seem it is only one more sleep for them!!   

I am sure it will be a great one CB! I hope it is enjoyed by all!!

:beerbang: 
:chug: 


NB: Edit quote to read 2nd pic...


----------



## scoundrel

last man standing Plus one weird bastard in a kilt! doing a bit of late night liver training at the moment, sampling some bav wheat that im bringing to share on saturday.


----------



## clean brewer

Cocko said:


> HAHA - It would seem it is only one more sleep for them!!
> 
> I am sure it will be a great one CB! I hope it is enjoyed by all!!
> 
> :beerbang:
> :chug:
> 
> 
> NB: Edit quote to read 2nd pic...


Pity they will only remember it from the pictures hey......


> last man standing Plus one weird bastard in a kilt! doing a bit of late night liver training at the moment, sampling some bav wheat that im bringing to share on saturday.


Please dont wear that f---ing Kilt...... Liver training? Mines trained.....

Ill cop some grief when these poofs wake from their deep sleeps in their Oxygen Chambers..



CB


----------



## winkle

clean brewer said:


> Hello, hello!!!!!! Where is every body? :unsure: have youse all passed out? :blink: Not a good sign/indication this close to the Swap, ah, I get it, you all go hard throughout the day and then crash and burn before midnight...
> 
> I can imagine the sight to look forward to before midnight.... Hmmmm
> 
> View attachment 32865
> 
> View attachment 32866
> 
> View attachment 32867
> 
> View attachment 32868
> 
> View attachment 32869
> 
> View attachment 32870
> 
> View attachment 32871
> 
> View attachment 32872
> 
> 
> Will just have to put faces to images in the following days after.....
> 
> Wake up...
> 
> CB



Wrong thread dude - try da NSW Xmas swap


----------



## scoundrel

no kilt this year, you boys will have to settle for tartan pants (bunch of bloody kilt lifting poofta's)

liver training = just an excuse for another beer


----------



## InCider




----------



## InCider

Most of these pics (the good ones) are the work of Nevermore, son of Still Scottish. Let's hope young Ross is back again this year!


----------



## PistolPatch

bconnery said:


> Why do we get punished?



My bits come highly recommended by Mrs Sqyre though, thanks to her, they unfortunately have to be classified as second-hand.


----------



## PistolPatch

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Isnt that the girl you you have set PP up with for the night? Looks better than he's done before! :icon_vomit:Have fun guys (PP).
> GB


Nup, chappo has organised his gorgeous cousins for me. Pics can be found of them somewhere between post 50 and post 1400 of this thread if my memory serves me correctly. Have a look tonight GB . You should be here instead of blowing all that money on Vietnam.


----------



## PistolPatch

Screwtop said:


> View attachment 32862
> 
> 
> That's Screwtop and Twistop (son) being entertained by the famous Pistol Patch. The Irish guy talking to PP when asked about his mash routine replied "well I heat it up for a while, and then I wait and the temperature comes down so I heat it up a bit more again, I don't have a thermometer so I don't know what the temperature was" :lol:
> 
> 
> View attachment 32863
> 
> That was the night Batz discovered Bindi's mid strength Belgians were 10% ABV :lol: TP just about Gassed everyone to death and we all drank Jye's IPA through a randall full of Cascade.
> 
> Great night !
> 
> Screwy



Ah yes, the mad Irish masher - lol!

First time I met Batz too and saw his amazing perching capabilities. I think he was wobbling so much from the Belgian that simple centrifugal force kept him on his perch 

What the hell has happened to monkale? And Bindi too for that matter?


----------



## InCider

PistolPatch said:


> Ah yes, the mad Irish masher - lol!
> 
> First time I met Batz too and saw his amazing perching capabilities. I think he was wobbling so much from the Belgian that simple centrifugal force kept him on his perch
> 
> What the hell has happened to monkale? And Bindi too for that matter?



That was an epic blowout at Bindi's. I remember the lightest beer on tap was 5.7%!!!!

And then there were the swords...the fez, digeridoo lessons.... EXCELLENT!


----------



## InCider

Bless you my son...for the food (fecking hot vindaloo) that is going to hurt your arse more than a priest and choirboy...







Me getting a leg over...







Belgian Ale, complicated beds and a late night.... BULP, Jayandcath...and InCider and Henno just laughing at them...







Who farted?


----------



## InCider

Baaagpipes - at Winkles 2007








'The evolution of man' or 'Smuggling Crack'








Bonj feeling the pain from where Zizzle just shoved his birdie finger!







Oh, the horror...I'd be surprised if these two could ever make it on a plane....







Ned with IRON CHEF French, Hiroyuki Sakai.


----------



## Fatgodzilla

clean brewer said:


> Maybe you should stay there Fatz, then id have a Beer Brewing buddy... :unsure:
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB




We'd never survive our first State of Origin together ! Haven't been up to Hervey Bay in 30 years .. probably changed a tad since then. If I could find a decent job there, might consider the move (no, not the sign of a NSW man weakening - just like the idea of being able to swim every day ! These old bones aint what they used to be.


----------



## Fatgodzilla

Steve said:


> At least your having one.....if the ACT was to have one there'd be me, peteoz77, carboy and brewerpete! Hence the reason for me attending the QLD Xmas Case Swap of 2010!
> 
> Cheers
> Steve



And me .. you know I can't resist a case swap.

Still room in the NSW Xmas Swap Steve !

Brewers Road trip to Brisbane 2010 .. who'll start that thread on CBC , you or me ?


----------



## Fatgodzilla

winkle said:


> Wrong thread dude - try da NSW Xmas swap




That's it Winkle. You and me, at the bar, no RSA. 


 



We've never had that much fun at a NSW Case Swap (but you are planting some devious ideas in my mind)


----------



## InCider

Fatgodzilla said:


> That's it Winkle. You and me, at the bar, no RSA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've never had that much fun at a NSW Case Swap (but you are planting some devious ideas in my mind)




What's RSA? :lol:


----------



## Adamt

See the pictures posted in the pages previous for ideas on what RSA isn't


----------



## PistolPatch

Returned Swappers Association?

Good pics Seanny Boy. Shouldn't you be in your car FG?


----------



## stillscottish

BribieG said:


> Bonj, the mid year case swap was legendary, you missed Scoundrelrogue in his kilt , but StillScottish forgot to bring the bagpipes.



I had them in the car but when the Ranga started burning everything in sight I kept them there.


----------



## InCider

What's happened to the ranga this swap?


----------



## Adamt

He mustve had one too many All Ranga Ales.


----------



## Sully

OT serious post:

For those that participated in the Gear Guard Bulk Buy and are coming to the swap, I will be bring them along with me to save you some coin on shipping (and a few less I have to pack  )

Back On Topic:

My cats breath smells like fish.


----------



## Adamt

Sully said:


> My cats breath smells like fish.



You should go see your gynaecologist.


----------



## clean brewer

Fatgodzilla said:


> We'd never survive our first State of Origin together ! Haven't been up to Hervey Bay in 30 years .. probably changed a tad since then. If I could find a decent job there, might consider the move (no, not the sign of a NSW man weakening - just like the idea of being able to swim every day ! These old bones aint what they used to be.



Did Hervey Bay even exist 30 yrs ago? If it did, you are in for 1 shock... :unsure: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## PistolPatch

Sully said:


> OT serious post:
> 
> For those that participated in the Gear Guard Bulk Buy and are coming to the swap, I will be bring them along with me to save you some coin on shipping (and a few less I have to pack  )
> 
> Back On Topic:
> 
> My cats breath smells like fish.



Donya Sully, that'll be great.

I think there is a place on the forum for serious posts but I have never found it :blink:


----------



## bonj

Cocko said:


> HAHAHA :lol:
> 
> Good to see Bonj has blocked the alien mind reads! [re: 2nd pic]
> 
> h34r:


It was the next best thing to a faraday cage at the time


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Come on Ladies...we only need 148 posts to hit 2000


----------



## bconnery

Actually wrapping yourself in foil makes it easier for them to read your mind. 

I read it on the internet so it must be true.


----------



## bonj

bconnery said:


> Actually wrapping yourself in foil makes it easier for them to read your mind.
> 
> I read it on the internet so it must be true.


:lol:

I guess it acts similar to a front element on a yagi antenna...


----------



## Fatgodzilla

Didn't get Sqyre's PM. Using a cryptic description of an address I found on the White Pages, would one need to engage a guide to identify the track to Sqyres ?


Ignore this message as Bonj has confirmed the address. Will leave message to keep up the post count. Just about out the door - see you all Saturday.


----------



## Screwtop

Bonj said:


> :lol:
> 
> I guess it acts similar to a front element on a yagi antenna...




That would be a director Bonj, not much fun working in a faraday cage, never considered the advantage that they couldn't read my mind in those days, would have been pretty smutty stuff back then :lol:

Screwy


----------



## bonj

Screwtop said:


> That would be a director Bonj, not much fun working in a faraday cage, never considered the advantage that they couldn't read my mind in those days, would have been pretty smutty stuff back then :lol:
> 
> Screwy


Director... see that was in my head (you probably could have read that since I have my foil hat on :lol: ), but I wasn't sure enough to post it. Most of my antenna theory is 2nd hand info from my dad... What I do know is that some jerk built a house in front of my TV antenna and attenuated the SBS signal off the digital cliff... :angry:


----------



## Lilo

Screwtop said:


> That would be a director Bonj, not much fun working in a faraday cage, never considered the advantage that they couldn't read my mind in those days, would have been pretty smutty stuff back then :lol:
> 
> Screwy




Where would be best to insert the Driven Element then...


----------



## bonj

Lilo said:


> Where would be best to insert the Driven Element then...


That would be InCider


----------



## Steve

Fatgodzilla said:


> Brewers Road trip to Brisbane 2010 .. who'll start that thread on CBC , you or me ?



You're on - i'll be in on that! Dont bother putting on the CBC site....you''d be hard pushed to get them to travel inter-suburb never mind inter-state!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ross

Here's one from the past - Wee Stu's visit to Qld...Where is he these days???






Cheers Ross


----------



## Adamt

Ross said:


> Here's one from the past - Wee Stu's visit to Qld...Where is he these days???
> Cheers Ross



Stu is taking an extended break from beer/brewing


----------



## Lilo

Bonj said:


> That would be InCider




In that case a 1/4 stub would do the job


----------



## Ross

Hope you,re feeling better Browndog, it wont be the same without you showing your grooves....










Cheers Ross


----------



## PistolPatch

Ross said:


> Here's one from the past - Wee Stu's visit to Qld...Where is he these days???
> 
> View attachment 32882
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross



Jeez, that was close! The Swap thread nearly fell off the Latest Threads box :angry: 

Ah, the Carbrook Brewery. Some fun times there. I don't think I EVER left there sober. Did anyone? 

Where are those photos of Bindi lying on the floor with the hose running from your tap to his mouth? LOL!

I think Tony is still dropping in. I hope he is :huh:


----------



## Scruffy

So what's worse than finding a worm in your apple...?











The Holocaust.


----------



## Scruffy

Tell me Mr Patch sir,

What's the weather like for this weekend?


----------



## Snow

Ahhh memories......


----------



## Bribie G

Stove said:


> *sigh*
> Shitter is I can't.
> 3 Kids, Wife and In-laws at home, plus work and stuff. Means I need to give myself more notice than just figuring out in the forums today
> 
> Will have to prime myself for a mid-year one next year methinks.
> Also need to brew this weekend as well


Nearer to Christmas you'll have to come up for a brew day and I'll try to swing you to the dark side B) If you can get to N'ba station then you can do the whole thing on public transport. 



clean brewer said:


> Did Hervey Bay even exist 30 yrs ago? If it did, you are in for 1 shock... :unsure:
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



Yup, you'll remember Boat Harbour Drive, that little rural road at the bottom of Ghost Hill that was a handy way of sneaking through the back roads to Urangan.


----------



## browndog

I'll be there, I'm calling into the shop on the way to pick up some supplies Ross.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Bribie G

By the sounds of it EVERYONE will be at Ross's shop, I wonder how many will make it to the case swap


----------



## Scruffy

What time we at Ross's then?


----------



## Nevermore

InCider said:


> Most of these pics (the good ones) are the work of Nevermore, son of Still Scottish. Let's hope young Ross is back again this year!



aye this thread made me all warm inside remembering those photos

I'll be there with my usual kit and lack of brew

Edit: group photo outside Ross' shop LOL


----------



## Scruffy

And what 'supplies' is Ross supplying?

Does he sell lube an stuff?


----------



## TidalPete

clean brewer said:


> Did Hervey Bay even exist 30 yrs ago? If it did, you are in for 1 shock...
> 
> :icon_cheers: CB



It existed when I went there by train in the 50's. Nothing like an eyefull of hot cinders to keep you occupied on the hour+ trip.  
The Annual Railway Picnics at the Bay were great when I was a kid with trainloads of people converging from Bundy, Gympie & Maryborough & having a wonderful day out.
Pity about the Urangan Jetty. It really was a jetty in those days with trainloads of bagged sugar loaded on to freighters at the end of the dog's leg.
All there was to the Bay in those days was the esplanade with maybe 3 blocks of houses behind that then all scrub to Ninkenbah TTBOMM.

TP


----------



## Lilo

Ross's shop is like a Crabpot.. One Way in --- No Way OUT --- and a lot of scurrying around inside.


----------



## MrsSqyre

Hey Everyone

I just sent out PMs to you all with the address and some details for the swap, please let me know if you didn't receive one.

Henno - I couldn't sent one to you mate cause you have reached your maximum storage in your inbox. Let me know when you have cleared some and I will re send.


cheers
Mrs Sqyre


----------



## Lilo

Can I bring some friends


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Hi guys and girls ,,, I'm out of detention now and free too attend the swap ,,,, 24hrs of frisking has left me some what thirsty ,,, so I'm haveing a few warm ups now ,,


Cheers Naughty Neddy....


----------



## lczaban

Lilo said:


> Ross's shop is like a Crabpot.. One Way in --- No Way OUT --- and a lot of scurrying around inside.



There is a way out - it requires a donation to the CB till in order to activate the out door.

I'm sure there are a lot of guys on this forum who would NEVER want to leave CB though...


----------



## Lilo

GravityGuru said:


> There is a way out - it requires a donation to the CB till in order to activate the out door.
> 
> I'm sure there are a lot of guys on this forum who would NEVER want to leave CB though...




Maybe thats the problem... I never look hard enough for the exit.... Too contented


----------



## PistolPatch

MrsSqyre said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> I just sent out PMs to you all with the address and some details for the swap, please let me know if you didn't receive one.
> 
> Henno - I couldn't sent one to you mate cause you have reached your maximum storage in your inbox. Let me know when you have cleared some and I will re send.
> 
> 
> cheers
> Mrs Sqyre


That's my girl! :beerbang: 

Donya darls. Bet that took all morning. Don't you get too tired eh?


----------



## PistolPatch

Scruffy said:


> Tell me Mr Patch sir,
> 
> What's the weather like for this weekend?


Mr Scruff!

The weather here today is spectacular. Dunno what the weekend will be like and it would take me 2 hours to find on this tiny laptop.

I had forgotten how good-looking the Gold Coast women are. FFS! None of them are too scruffy, that's for sure.


----------



## PistolPatch

browndog said:


> I'll be there, I'm calling into the shop on the way to pick up some supplies Ross.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


You de man!

If you get to Craftbrewer at 11:30, can you throw TidalPete in your boot and drag him along. Can't have a Swap without Pete


----------



## PistolPatch

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Hi guys and girls ,,, I'm out of detention now and free too attend the swap ,,,, 24hrs of frisking has left me some what thirsty ,,, so I'm haveing a few warm ups now ,,
> 
> 
> Cheers Naughty Neddy....


I should have caught the plane with you Ned. I only got 15 minutes frisking in CB alley with Mrs Sqyre :angry:. Next time I am paying $25.

Looking forward to seeing you mate


----------



## Scruffy

Eighteen eighty six.

I believe we are in for a damp patch this weekend.


----------



## browndog

PistolPatch said:


> You de man!
> 
> If you get to Craftbrewer at 11:30, can you throw TidalPete in your boot and drag him along. Can't have a Swap without Pete



Changed my mind and decided to get my order posted to me so I can travel to the swap with Ben and Liam. To quote Big Kev, "I'm excited"

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bonj

browndog said:


> Changed my mind and decided to get my order posted to me so I can travel to the swap with Ben and Liam. To quote Big Kev, "I'm excited"
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


That so? Are you staying the night now? 
Whose car are we taking? I was planning on driving. Can we fit everything in the focus?


----------



## bconnery

Bonj said:


> Can we fit everything in the focus?


Depends on your lens surely...


----------



## Adamt

Ohhhh hahahha a photography joke that I understand... does that make me a nerd now?


----------



## muckey

Adamt said:


> Ohhhh hahahha a photography joke that I understand... does that make me a nerd now?




Whaddaya mean 'now' ????


----------



## Fatgodzilla

As my last contribution to the thread, I'm leaving my patch of earth in a minute. Google tells me I've got 2,100klm to drive before I reach the Sqyre mansion. I'll be thirsty when I get there. Have the Slim Dusty music cranking to revive my jaded soul !


----------



## Stove

BribieG said:


> Nearer to Christmas you'll have to come up for a brew day and I'll try to swing you to the dark side B) If you can get to N'ba station then you can do the whole thing on public transport.



Way cool Bribie- I'll be a starter. 
Are you actually on Bribie (as the name suggests)?


----------



## browndog

Bonj said:


> That so? Are you staying the night now?
> Whose car are we taking? I was planning on driving. Can we fit everything in the focus?



Yep, staying the night Ben, I am looking forward to some cheering up. I was talking to Liam and he said he would drive and thought we would be able to fit everything in, if we can't then I can throw my gear in and ride the bike as the missus would like the car on saturday.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bonj

browndog said:


> Yep, staying the night Ben, I am looking forward to some cheering up. I was talking to Liam and he said he would drive and thought we would be able to fit everything in, if we can't then I can throw my gear in and ride the bike as the missus would like the car on saturday.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


Sounds like a plan. 

Notice how we're organising trivial travel arrangements in the thread so we can up the post count?


----------



## browndog

QLD swap thread home of the frivolous post.

-BD


----------



## Stove

browndog said:


> QLD swap thread home of the frivolous post.



If THAT wasn't frivolous- this is


----------



## bradsbrew

Bump, no thats frivilous


----------



## Adamt

This is a most disgusting display by the Queenslanders. Not even 2000 posts.


----------



## Adamt

But at least you made 1900.


----------



## troydo

Incider, i hope you shave your head a little closer this time... and none of that damn baby lotion!


----------



## PistolPatch

Nearly every time I log on, the Swap thread is at the top of the box - lol!!!

Happy travels FG. Thanks for all your posts Adam  and...

TidalPete, look at Browndog's dedication. He's crook but he's even prepared to ride his bike to the Swap.

Same to you others - Batz, Screwtop, Andrew etc. Sin bin for the lot of ya!

Just starting a 3 day drinkathon. Uh oh!!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

97 posts to go ladies


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

97 posts to go ladies


----------



## Adamt

95 you TWAT


----------



## InCider

*Basil Fawlty*: Ah, Manuel? There is too much butter on those trays. 
*Manuel:* Que? 
*Basil Fawlty:* [speaking slowly] There is too much butter on those trays. 
*Manuel: *Ah, no senor. No "on those trays"... [counting the trays] 
*Manuel: *"uno, dos, tres".


----------



## InCider

Troydo said:


> Incider, i hope you shave your head a little closer this time... and none of that damn baby lotion!



It wasn't baby lotion, it was baby paste! :lol:


----------



## Adamt

I've heard man batter is good for head retention...


----------



## Stove

InCider said:


> It wasn't baby lotion, it was baby paste! :lol:



Man you guys are evil- what you gotta do to a baby to turn it into paste?


----------



## bonj

He jumped from 40 thousand feet without a parachute
He jumped from 40 thousand feet without a parachute
He jumped from 40 thousand feet without a parachute
And He ain't gonna jump no more!


----------



## InCider

Stove said:


> Man you guys are evil- what you gotta do to a baby to turn it into paste?



baby paste _makes _babies...

And no doubt there will be a few 'dry runs' at the swap! :lol:


----------



## bonj

InCider said:


> baby paste _makes _babies...
> 
> And no doubt there will be a few 'dry runs' at the swap! :lol:


Practice makes perfect!


----------



## clean brewer

MrsSqyre said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> I just sent out PMs to you all with the address and some details for the swap, please let me know if you didn't receive one.
> 
> Henno - I couldn't sent one to you mate cause you have reached your maximum storage in your inbox. Let me know when you have cleared some and I will re send.
> 
> 
> cheers
> Mrs Sqyre



Its alright MrsSqyre, Henno is coming to the Bay in the morning and we are driving down together in my Car....  

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## winkle

Guys, if you are putting a keg in the mega esky, please bring a bag of ice along.


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> Guys, if you are putting a keg in the mega esky, please bring a bag of ice along.


----------



## Duff

Bump.


----------



## Bribie G

Stove said:


> Way cool Bribie- I'll be a starter.
> Are you actually on Bribie (as the name suggests)?



Yup, bus stop outside the door so you can get plied with strong liquor.


----------



## MrsSqyre

PistolPatch said:


> I only got 15 minutes frisking in CB alley with Mrs Sqyre :angry: . Next time I am paying $25.



its alright sweet cheeks!! we have all night Saturday night.. <_<


----------



## InCider

clean brewer said:


> Its alright MrsSqyre, Henno is coming to the Bay in the morning and we are driving down together in my Car....


Still got them fancy keys CB?  






MrsSqyre said:


> its alright sweet cheeks!! we have all night Saturday night.. <_<



Not _all_ saturday night....


----------



## clean brewer

> Still got them fancy keys CB?


Not fancy now mate, just the same "old" keys that they were.... :huh: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## bonj

Just going over my pre-swap checklist and thought I'd remind those bringing their instruments to not forget them! That means you Chappo... don't forget your ukulele!


----------



## bradsbrew

Bonj said:


> Just going over my pre-swap checklist and thought I'd remind those bringing their instruments to not forget them! That means you Chappo... don't forget your ukulele!



Ive got an out of tune acoustic six string that matches my out of tune voice I could bring.


----------



## jlm

Bonj said:


> Just going over my pre-swap checklist and thought I'd remind those bringing their instruments to not forget them! That means you Chappo... don't forget your ukulele!


Hmmmm, I think its for the best if the rickenbacker and my new favorite thing in the world, markbass minimark, stay at home.


----------



## InCider

Bonj said:


> Just going over my pre-swap checklist and thought I'd remind those bringing their instruments to not forget them! That means you Chappo... don't forget your ukulele!



He's bringing his bed flute to play in front of Baa Bra.

My pre-swap list is:

Nurofen
Sudafed
Panadol
Antihistamines
Swap outfit
Sunglasses
Book to read (if I have to spend time in the cop shop)
Lanolin

It might look like a chemists' shopping list, this is a heavyweight event.


----------



## bradsbrew

InCider said:


> He's bringing his bed flute to play in front of Baa Bra.
> 
> My pre-swap list is:
> 
> Nurofen
> Sudafed
> Panadol
> Antihistamines
> Swap outfit
> Sunglasses
> Book to read (if I have to spend time in the cop shop)
> Lanolin
> 
> It might look like a chemists' shopping list, this is a heavyweight event.



Your not planning on freebaseing in the smoker are you Incider.


----------



## Steve

InCider said:


> He's bringing his bed flute to play in front of Baa Bra.



my wife wants to know what im laughing at.......that is too funny

dont forget the aeroguard! or are you lot used to been munched on?


----------



## InCider

bradsbrew said:


> Your not planning on freebaseing in the smoker are you Incider.



Of course - there's heaps of bikies going to be there.




Steve said:


> my wife wants to know what im laughing at.......that is too funny
> 
> dont forget the aeroguard! or are you lot used to been munched on?




No worries about mossies, they'll get pinged DUI after the first bite.


----------



## bradsbrew

Well the Case swap beer is tasting pretty good and is ready to go. The stout for consumption is tasting even better, I am showing great self discipline.....well sort of. My Movember has stalled but I really am not a gay Biker ( CB hope ya noticed the donation from one of the ladies at work) the mo and hardhat have been getting village peolple comments.


----------



## Bribie G

Scruffy and I will lead a few choruses of "Ilkley Moor Bar T'at" and later when we are crying drunk we'll no doubt break into


----------



## daemon

Scruffy said:


> And what 'supplies' is Ross supplying?
> 
> Does he sell lube an stuff?


The answer is yes: http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=890 

The lube does not affect beer foam.... I think if you have to worry about that around InCider you're doing it wrong :unsure: 

Been on course all week so this swap is going to be a welcome relief from having to read about government legislation. The saving grace was a walk to Nectar to stock the fridge in my apartment, not often I spend $60 and only walk out with a 6-pack  

Will be leaving from the Ipswichvegas area Saturday afternoon sometime, if anyone needs a lift please let me know.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Guys..CAMP OVENS will be welcome...

The more Camp Ovens, the more bread that can be baked on the day...  

If I can get 6 ovens, then we will have bread till Tuesday....  

CAMP OVENS..not camp queens...


----------



## NickB

Again, lift on offer anywhere from Kingaroy via Caboolture & Craftbrewer, down to Sqyre's.......


Oh, and back on topic, boobies and sheep sex....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Guys..CAMP OVENS will be welcome...
> 
> The more Camp Ovens, the more bread that can be baked on the day...
> 
> If I can get 6 ovens, then we will have bread till Tuesday....
> 
> CAMP OVENS..not camp queens...


----------



## buttersd70

BribieG said:


> Scruffy and I will lead a few choruses of "Ilkley Moor Bar T'at" and later when we are crying drunk we'll no doubt break into




Then t'worms'll come an` eyt thee up.....


----------



## bradsbrew

Bit slow tonight... Whats everyone got sore fingers.



FUCKIN BUMPTY DUMPTY


----------



## clean brewer

bradsbrew said:


> Well the Case swap beer is tasting pretty good and is ready to go. The stout for consumption is tasting even better, I am showing great self discipline.....well sort of. My Movember has stalled but I really am not a gay Biker ( CB hope ya noticed the donation from one of the ladies at work) the mo and hardhat have been getting village peolple comments.



Yes mate, saw that and didnt have a F---ing clue who it was, thank her for that, my moe is nice and Ginger now... :unsure: And could be a good tickler for anyone thats interested.. h34r: 

:icon_cheers: CB

Oh, Ill post harder when I get home from work.... After I pack my Tent Pole.... :blink:


----------



## chappo1970

Bonj said:


> ...That means you Chappo... don't forget your ukulele!



 Ah ok Bonj.

Fark me I'm getting a bit of a long list going here:

More fire wood
Chainsaw for InCider to play with
Gas
Keg
Swap beers
4 Out of Towners
Aeroguard
Nappies
Condoms
Smokes
Asprin
Panadol
Morphine
Cocaine
PNG Purple heads
Ice for the mega esky
Blow up doll with Double G boobies
I need another beer!


----------



## chappo1970

buttersd70 said:


> Then t'worms'll come an` eyt thee up.....




You have lay off the wacky toobaccy MrB...


----------



## Steve

buttersd70 said:


> Then t'worms'll come an` eyt thee up.....




Fookin yorkshire white rose twats never learnt to speak proper! :beer:


----------



## chappo1970

Steve said:


> Fookin yorkshire white rose twats never learnt to speak proper! :beer:



:lol:


----------



## InCider

Steve said:


> Fookin yorkshire white rose twats never learnt to speak proper! :beer:



Aye 'oop doopy feckers!


----------



## bradsbrew

Chappo said:


> Ah ok Bonj.
> 
> Fark me I'm getting a bit of a long list going here:
> 
> More fire wood
> Chainsaw for InCider to play with
> Gas
> Keg
> Swap beers
> 4 Out of Towners
> Aeroguard
> Nappies
> Condoms
> Smokes
> Asprin
> Panadol
> Morphine
> Cocaine
> PNG Purple heads
> Ice for the mega esky
> Blow up doll with Double G boobies
> I need another beer!



15. Is so old school Chap Chap gets with the times


----------



## chappo1970

InCider as promised a drum of vaseline


----------



## mossyrocks

InCider said:


> Of course - there's heaps of bikies going to be there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries about mossies, they'll get pinged DUI after the first bite.


You leave moss(ies)y out of this...

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## chappo1970

Hey mossy you staying the night?


----------



## mossyrocks

Chappo said:


> Hey mossy you staying the night?




I am now....


----------



## chappo1970

:lol:


----------



## mossyrocks

I'm coming down (probably not the correct turn of phrase) with PocketBeers and crashing somewhere where Incider hasn't soiled...


----------



## Bribie G

buttersd70 said:


> Then t'worms'll come an` eyt thee up.....



Then t'duks'll come an` eyt up t'worms
Then we shall come an`eyt up t'ducks
Then we will all ave eyten thee ....


----------



## chappo1970

mossyrocks said:


> I'm coming down (probably not the correct turn of phrase) with PocketBeers and crashing somewhere where Incider hasn't soiled...




 :lol: Better get there early then and perhaps set up a barbwire fence around the tent...


----------



## mossyrocks

Chappo said:


> :lol: Better get there early then and perhaps set up a barbwire fence around the tent...


I'll be at Ross' 1st to collect some grain (and other things I think I might need). Probably have a taste of whatever is there.

Come home pack my kit and await patiently for PocketBeers and then let the fun begin...

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## bradsbrew

Chappo said:


> :lol: Better get there early then and perhaps set up a barbwire fence around the tent...



Is that Batz logo??


----------



## chappo1970

InCider you better buy 10 packs of ciggies cause I ain't gunna be your dealer allnight.


----------



## bum

God, I hope some mod with a sense of humour locks this thread at 1999.


----------



## chappo1970

bum said:


> God, I hope some mod with a sense of humour locks this thread at 1999.




So speaketh Bum the almighty!


----------



## bum

How dare you barge in on my face-time with the big guy?


----------



## chappo1970

bum said:


> How dare you barge in on my face-time with the big guy?




You could have shaved for the photo Bum?


----------



## chappo1970




----------



## bradsbrew

bum said:


> God, I hope some mod with a sense of humour locks this thread at 1999.



And then we can join on the NSW and VIC discussions. Poor sods have got bugger all posts


----------



## chappo1970

True Brad! But they also lack any...well??? Personality really... h34r:


----------



## bum

Chappo said:


> True Brad! But they also lack any...well??? Personality really... h34r:



I know - not one threat of RAPE amongst the lot of them. I dunno why anyone should go to either swap really.


----------



## bradsbrew

bum said:


> I know - not one threat of RAPE amongst the lot of them. I dunno why anyone should go to either swap really.




Maybe if they had a pretty sheep to look at?????


----------



## chappo1970

bum said:


> I know - not one threat of RAPE amongst the lot of them. I dunno why anyone should go to either swap really.




Rape is such a harsh way of putting it. We prefer to call it "Special Man Lovin' Time with InCider".


----------



## Bribie G

Chappo said:


> Rape is such a harsh way of putting it. We prefer to call it "Special Man Lovin' Time with InCider".



Here in banjo-playin' land we refer to it as Manly Love. Ask Sea Bass, he'll fill you in. Literally.


----------



## bradsbrew

35 posts to go...


----------



## bum

bum said:


> God, I hope some mod with a sense of humour locks this thread at 1999.


----------



## bradsbrew

Hey bum that was post 1966. did you know that australia moved to decimal currency in 1966. Also the year of the HR holden


----------



## NickB

bum said:


> God, I hope someday I'll be able to experience InCider's Special Man Love at the QLD Swap....



Amen to that....




h34r:


----------



## bum

Were it only but possible.


----------



## bradsbrew

bum said:


> Were it only in my butt its possible.


----------



## Bribie G

Perhaps you meant butt possible?

beaten by Brad


----------



## NickB

ROFL :lol:


----------



## bum

BribieG said:


> beaten by Brad



Have you two begun the festivities early?


----------



## chappo1970

:lol: Poor Bum


----------



## NickB

Yeah, poor old bum always cops a pounding in these threads h34r:


----------



## bum

NickB said:


> Yeah, poor old bum always cops a pounding in these threads h34r:



The worst part is I never even get a courtesy reach-around. Remember your manners at the swap, boys.


----------



## bradsbrew

bum said:


> The worst part is I never even get a courtesy reach-around. Remember your manners at the swap, boys.



Chappo even shaves his hand and uses nail polish


----------



## clean brewer

Finally finished work :beerbang: , missus has given me the shits all bloody week and ill be glad to drive the f--- away in the morning.... The missus new name is "The Instigator" <_< 

I said to her yesterday "Im going to Clean your car this afternoon before I take it away" she says "Ill do it in the morning" "Ok" I say.. F---, why did I believe her? Her idea of cleaning it, is to take out the stuff thats in it and thats it!!!! :angry: 

Womans idea of life/stuff in general is completely different to mens....

I wanna leave now...

CB

1 more sleep and im fecking out of here, I may not return... h34r:


----------



## NickB

Space at my place mate...plenty of beer here 

PS: 2 more sleeps...******* Excited!!!!!! :beerbang:


----------



## Adamt

clean brewer said:


> missus has given me the shits all bloody week



Stop drinking the Metamucil she serves you in the morning.


----------



## chappo1970

bum said:


> The worst part is I never even get a courtesy reach-around...


----------



## Adamt

I think we are being watched...


----------



## Ross

Are we there yet????


----------



## Bribie G

At the swap I will be proposing a toast to Bum and will take a photo and post. :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:


----------



## clean brewer

NickB said:


> Space at my place mate...plenty of beer here
> 
> PS: 2 more sleeps...******* Excited!!!!!! :beerbang:


Who knows mate, Nanango's a nice place aint it boy??? At least id have a brew buddy and someone who would listen..... <_< 




Adamt said:


> Stop drinking the Metamucil she serves you in the morning.


Metamucil has nothing ATM on her.... :angry: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## clean brewer

Ross said:


> Are we there yet????


I bloody hope so, the suspense is driving me bonkers mate.... At least ive got no more work so thats a relief... :blink:


----------



## Bribie G

Scruffy, I see your'e online. Post something lad.


----------



## bradsbrew

I am a bit tired and cant think of anything to post. Wheres Sully the slack bastard


----------



## Scruffy

Ee bye gum ekky thump?


----------



## browndog

We have made the ton 100pages, well done men.


----------



## clean brewer

bradsbrew said:


> I am a bit tired and cant think of anything to post. Wheres Sully the slack bastard


Post anything!!! Doesnt have to mean anything...  GOOGLE IMAGES is your friend Brad... :beerbang: 

Sully is busy packing Gear Guards.. :blink: or trying to get permission to go to the Swap!!!  

CB


----------



## bradsbrew

Scruffy said:


> Ee bye gum ekky thump?



Ahh the ancient art of ekky thump, do you practise??


----------



## clean brewer

browndog said:


> We have made the ton 100pages, well done men.


 
And women BD..  Or transvestites... h34r: 

6 more posts till 2000, easily done tonight, I reckon 3000 by Swap festivities.... :super: 

CB


----------



## Scruffy

Will this do?


----------



## Adamt

4 people viewing...


----------



## Scruffy

bradsbrew said:


> Ahh the ancient art of ekky thump, do you practise??



I'll need to be fit for Saturday...


----------



## bradsbrew

Does anyone remember post 22 that was a crack up.


----------



## Adamt

It was hilarious!


----------



## browndog

clean brewer said:


> And women BD..  Or transvestites... h34r:
> 
> 6 more posts till 2000, easily done tonight, I reckon 3000 by Swap festivities.... :super:
> 
> CB



Yes, there are quite a few girlymen in the swap circle.


----------



## Adamt

2000!


----------



## bradsbrew

If I wait long enough before i push add reply I should get number 2000.......



























not yet




















not yet 





























go go go 














push the button


EDIT hmmm too long


----------



## Scruffy

C'mon dude, what ya waitin for?

2500?


----------



## browndog

Adamt said:


> 2000!




Jeebers, an interstater got it.


----------



## bradsbrew

browndog said:


> Jeebers, an interstater got it.




I can just hear the Nelson HA HA from hear


----------



## clean brewer

browndog said:


> Yes, there are quite a few girlymen in the swap circle.


Im not...  

Im a 

real man...... :huh:


----------



## Doogiechap

Small things entertain small mi...
Well anyway, have a cracker of a swap gentlemen. Be kind to Pistolpatch (wish I had stowed away in his suitcase) and I'm looking forward to the post event piccys  Bruce you are a good man for holding this yet again.
Cheers
Doug


----------



## clean brewer




----------



## scoundrel

InCider said:


> What's happened to the ranga this swap?



the poor little half suck pinapple head is being a big girl blouse and having a teary cos he has too work and can't brew for shit. :icon_vomit:


----------



## clean brewer

That just reminded me to pack the A.R.A from the mid-year swap to give samples of... :icon_drunk:


----------



## scoundrel

jesus we want to be able to taste the beers, you cruel bastard, someones going to have to arrange for an exorcist now. :icon_vomit:


----------



## InCider

No Ranga? Whew! Man, I've never seen a dude wear jeans when it was over 30 degrees at a swap. He was pissing sweat and said that he was 'fine'...

Shall we send a set of swap beers to his employers' house as a thankyou :lol:


----------



## sqyre

I hate to go back on topic.. . . . . .. ...what was the topic??? :blink: 

BBQ!!!
Someone offered to bring along another BBQ... I think we are gunna need one...
Who was it and can you still bring it???

Sqyre...


----------



## clean brewer

Mate, the Topic is in your Signature...  Or not... :blink: 

Sorry Bruce, It wasnt me with the BBQ, just read back through the topic... :lol: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Sully

I think it was Stu??


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Was not me..

No way I can fit my BBQ in the car...Plus SWMBO would do the obvious to me..


----------



## PistolPatch

sqyre said:


> I hate to go back on topic.. . . . . .. ...what was the topic??? :blink:
> 
> BBQ!!!
> Someone offered to bring along another BBQ... I think we are gunna need one...
> Who was it and can you still bring it???
> 
> Sqyre...


Brucey, that is the best off-topic post yet!!! Imagine asking for a barby for the QLD Swap in the actual Swap thread! You de man!

Try posting in the Gear and Equipment forum if you are serious


----------



## PistolPatch

:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


MrsSqyre said:


> its alright sweet cheeks!! we have all night Saturday night.. <_<


Cool!!!! Looks like I won the silent auction!!!!!


----------



## PistolPatch

InCider said:


> He's bringing his bed flute to play in front of Baa Bra.
> 
> My pre-swap list is:
> 
> Nurofen
> Sudafed
> Panadol
> Antihistamines
> Swap outfit
> Sunglasses
> Book to read (if I have to spend time in the cop shop)
> Lanolin
> 
> It might look like a chemists' shopping list, this is a heavyweight event.


 
Dear oh dear oh dear 

Have just finished day one of my 3 day piss-up. Didn't budget for reading a hundred witty posts before I hit the hay.

Gonna laugh myself to sleep......

I think I slept with something last night but I can't remember what it was.......

Happy days!


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

Doogiechap said:


> Small things entertain small mi...
> Well anyway, have a cracker of a swap gentlemen. Be kind to Pistolpatch (wish I had stowed away in his suitcase) and I'm looking forward to the post event piccys  Bruce you are a good man for holding this yet again.
> Cheers
> Doug




Don't know the bloke, only to talk to. Knows how to talk (BIAB) was the big tip I got from someone in the Gympie area h34r: I will look after him........ I think..... Need to get back to the Gold Coast on Sunday to catch my flight Monday.


BYB


----------



## chappo1970

PistolPatch said:


> I think I slept with something last night but I can't remember what it was.......
> 
> Happy days!



Lucky I had a camera on hand for you PP...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Can we make 3000 posts..

With Adams help, I am sure we can :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## bonj

Hweeee!


----------



## Adamt

To be honest, I just do it to inflate your excitement, then steal your thunder by taking the '000th post.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Only 976 posts to go.... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Snow

sqyre said:


> I hate to go back on topic.. . . . . .. ...what was the topic??? :blink:
> 
> BBQ!!!
> Someone offered to bring along another BBQ... I think we are gunna need one...
> Who was it and can you still bring it???
> 
> Sqyre...


Brucie that was me. BBQ and gas are all sorted. I'll bring some cooking implements too.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## bonj

Hwaaaa!


----------



## Snow

hwaaaa indeed.


----------



## chappo1970

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Can we make 3000 posts..
> 
> With Adams help, I am sure we can :icon_chickcheers:




You don't have time Stu with 100 odd bread rolls to make.... h34r:


----------



## muckey

Chappo said:


> You don't have time Stu with 100 odd bread rolls to make.... h34r:




says he who has the job of inflating the sheep.......... h34r: h34r:


----------



## chappo1970

Nah not my job that's Sully's job... he can pump faster as he has a smaller piston h34r:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Chappo said:


> You don't have time Stu with 100 odd bread rolls to make.... h34r:




Some of the bread rolls will be contract baked..


----------



## bconnery

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Some of the bread rolls will be contract baked..


So they wont be as flavoursome due to pasteurisation and filtering but there's less chance they'll be infected?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

h34r:


----------



## Adamt

Just beware of Stu's cream filled rolls. Who could blame him? Theres nothing like the feeling of warm, gooey dough... Penetrated slowly by... a big... thick... cream dispenser.


----------



## chappo1970

bconnery said:


> So they wont be as flavoursome due to pasteurisation and filtering but there's less chance they'll be infected?




:lol:


----------



## Scruffy

Dude, just how much bleedin bread will you be baking?

Or is it for something else?


----------



## winkle

Snow said:


> Brucie that was me. BBQ and gas are all sorted. I'll bring some cooking implements too.
> 
> Cheers - Snow.



Onya Snow.


----------



## chappo1970

winkle said:


> Onya Snow.




+1 Your a true gentleman Snow!

SO?

Anyone venturing out to the platform bar tonight?


----------



## Bribie G

On topic:

15 people get together for a case swap and each brings a case of 15 bottles which are split up, rearranged and they end up with 15 cases, each containing 15 different beers. Each brewer then takes home a case.

However each brewer, in his mixed case, will end up with a bottle of his own brew back which he already knows all about.

Therefore: Surely each brewer should then only bring 14 bottles which are then split up into 15 cases, but of course each case will now only hold 14 bottles of the other poeple's brews but not your own. Thus each case is subtly different to the other cases.

Is this how the swap works, or do we end up getting a bottle of our own back again as part of the mixed case to avoid too much frigging around on the day?


----------



## browndog

BribieG said:


> On topic:
> 
> 15 people get together for a case swap and each brings a case of 15 bottles which are split up, rearranged and they end up with 15 cases, each containing 15 different beers. Each brewer then takes home a case.
> 
> However each brewer, in his mixed case, will end up with a bottle of his own brew back which he already knows all about.
> 
> Therefore: Surely each brewer should then only bring 14 bottles which are then split up into 15 cases, but of course each case will now only hold 14 bottles of the other poeple's brews but not your own. Thus each case is subtly different to the other cases.
> 
> Is this how the swap works, or do we end up getting a bottle of our own back again as part of the mixed case to avoid too much frigging around on the day?




Looks like there is 19 swappers Michael, so you only need to bring 18 of your beers.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## AndrewQLD

browndog said:


> Looks like there is 19 swappers Michael, so you only need to bring 18 of your beers.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



I sent 23 down Tony because I wasn't sure when Henno picked them up exactly how many was needed. I hope they taste good enough that you fellows can enjoy the extras on the night.
Really wish I could have made the trip.
Enjoy yourselves and don't drink too much :huh: 

Andrew


----------



## winkle

Bribie, just bring the same number of beers as swappers (including yourself), it works out much easier for the swap slaves & they get back to drinkin earlier. I'm chucking in a extra bottle for Sqyre as well.


----------



## browndog

winkle said:


> Bribie, just bring the same number of beers as swappers (including yourself), it works out much easier for the swap slaves & they get back to drinkin earlier. I'm chucking in a extra bottle for Sqyre as well.



I vote Winkle runs the swap this year, all in favour say eye.

I mean aye...


----------



## winkle

Nay


----------



## chappo1970

Aye!


----------



## browndog

OK so it is 19 bottles for hte swap plus one for the Sqyres inf you are feeling generous.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## chappo1970

browndog said:


> OK so it is 19 bottles for hte swap plus one for the Sqyres inf you are feeling generous.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



+1

I think it should be a compulsory extra for the Sqyres considering the effort that they go to just to put on the entire show, no brewers of the hood?


----------



## Scruffy

Nope, bring 19 bottles - spare swap case, raffle, money to Charideee of your choice...
Maybe the host...

Phew - edit in....


----------



## chappo1970

Scruffy said:


> Nope, bring 19 bottles - spare swap case, raffle, money to Charideee of your choice...
> Maybe the host...
> 
> Phew - edit in....




Nice save there Scruffy! Have you *Shaven* down for the swap yet?


----------



## Scruffy

I thought that was being carried out by the elders on the day/night - didn't think I was supposed to know about it...


----------



## browndog

Plenty of xmas swap virgins this year boys, should be a very entertaining night.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## chappo1970

Watch out for Brownie rumour has it that he likes the hairy ones... h34r:


----------



## browndog

Chappo said:


> Watch out for Brownie rumour has it that he likes the hairy ones... h34r:




Hairy, smooth, they all end up the same way Chappo. Just remember, anything you do or say on the night may end up on youtube before the night is out. MUHAHAhahahahahahahaha...............................hmmm...


----------



## chappo1970

browndog said:


> Hairy, smooth, they all end up the same way Chappo. Just remember, anything you do or say on the night may end up on youtube before the night is out. MUHAHAhahahahahahahaha...............................hmmm...




LMAO!

What's new? Sounds like a typical weekend to me...

BTW I've been saving myself for you BD :wub: Grrrrrr!


----------



## browndog

Chappo said:


> LMAO!
> 
> What's new? Sounds like a typical weekend to me...
> 
> BTW I've been saving myself for you BD :wub: Grrrrrr!



Chappo, I'm looking forward to you being one of the main attractions, hope you make it to the Khe Sahn rendition.


----------



## chappo1970

browndog said:


> Chappo, I'm looking forward to you being one of the main attractions, hope you make it to the Khe Sahn rendition.



I reckon I'll be lucky to make it to the pig BD...


----------



## browndog

Chappo said:


> I reckon I'll be lucky to make it to the pig BD...



Been there and one that on the first one at Brucies..... they came and found me asleep in my car some time after dinner and somehow got me functioning again, someone had a peace pipe that did me a world of good, hence Ross's pics !


----------



## chappo1970

browndog said:


> Been there and one that on the first one at Brucies..... they came and found me asleep in my car some time after dinner and somehow got me functioning again, someone had a peace pipe that did me a world of good, hence Ross's pics !




I'm a guaranteed first half casulty. I know one thing for sure I'll be liberally applying the barrier cream just in case the nikko's start coming out.


----------



## Batz

browndog said:


> Plenty of xmas swap virgins this year boys, should be a very entertaining night.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




Sad I'll miss that, I was saving 50c pieces for them as well  


Batz


----------



## Snow

browndog said:


> Chappo, I'm looking forward to you being one of the main attractions, hope you make it to the Khe Sahn rendition.



With his build-up so far, I reckon Chappo will crash and burn before I get there - around 1.00pm :lol: 

- Snow.


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> Bribie, just bring the same number of beers as swappers (including yourself), it works out much easier for the swap slaves & they get back to drinkin earlier. I'm chucking in a extra bottle for Sqyre as well.



That's the was it was decided years ago to avoid any hassles. 

TP


----------



## Ross

Just charged the Randall with 180gms of Centeenial & D Saaz - 1st taste is friggin awesome :icon_drool2: & I can't stop belching hops  

A big thanks to Chappo for building the base for me, you're a bloody legend mate :super: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Bribie G

Makes it easier.

Now, I'm picking up a Bronco Tap and an injector with bulbs at Ross's tomorrow - plus gas and beer disconnects of course. I have spare beer line I can use. Do I need those little metal clamps or does a Bronco 'barb' into a beer line without the danger of it popping off?


----------



## chappo1970

Ross said:


> Just charged the Randall with 180gms of Centeenial & D Saaz - 1st taste is friggin awesome :icon_drool2: & I can't stop belching hops
> 
> A big thanks to Chappo for building the base for me, you're a bloody legend mate :super:
> 
> Cheers Ross



Not a problem Rossco. Is it still at the shop this afternoon? Wouldn't mind sampling the fruits of my labour. I'm meeting CleanBrewer and Henno there after work around 5pm. LMAO! Just got off the phone to them. The two knuckle heads are still making their way down from the bay. Apparently Screwy kept them very well fed and entertained that they forgot they were on a road trip to the case swap LOL! They were just getting to the Gateway bridge so I reckon they can't be more than 4hrs away with the Friday afternoon traffic. You're not in Cansas anymore Toto!


----------



## brettprevans

Ross said:


> Just charged the Randall with 180gms of Centeenial & D Saaz....A big thanks to Chappo for building the base for me


:icon_drool2:

where's my Randall Chappo! and how the hell do you rack up 36 posts today. im sure 99% of them have to be in this thread alone!


----------



## Ross

Leaving at 4.30 today (gotta pick up my new telly), so get in asap if you want a preview, otherwise you'll ate tomorrow.

For the guys comming into the shop tomorrow, we have a keg of Meatime IPA on tap direct from Greenwich England :icon_drool2: 


Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle

Ross said:


> Leaving at 4.30 today (gotta pick up my new telly), so get in asap if you want a preview, otherwise you'll ate tomorrow.
> 
> For the guys comming into the shop tomorrow, we have a keg of Meatime IPA on tap direct from Greenwich England :icon_drool2:
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross



Fark, I was going straight to Sqyre's - NOT ANY MORE :icon_cheers: .

View attachment 32929


Come Saturday and its "Rock out with your cock out".
Did anyone brew a cock ale this year?

Edit: forgot me cock.


----------



## TidalPete

BribieG said:


> Makes it easier.
> 
> Now, I'm picking up a Bronco Tap and an injector with bulbs at Ross's tomorrow - plus gas and beer disconnects of course. I have spare beer line I can use. Do I need those little metal clamps or does a Bronco 'barb' into a beer line without the danger of it popping off?



I am getting clamps for my 4 new Bronco lines tomorrow Bribie. I think that answers your question?
You would have much less trouble using a couple of metres that black line that comes with a new Bronco tap but your family would have to go without food for a week. <_<  
A bit exxy but no clamps needed.

TP


----------



## bonj

bump!


----------



## browndog

Bonj said:


> bump!



Ben, do you think we should make a detour to CB to try that meantime?


----------



## bonj

browndog said:


> Ben, do you think we should make a detour to CB to try that meantime?


We may struggle to get there in time. Liam can't leave until after 12... I've sent you a text.


----------



## lczaban

Ross said:


> Leaving at 4.30 today (gotta pick up my new telly), so get in asap if you want a preview, otherwise you'll ate tomorrow.
> 
> For the guys comming into the shop tomorrow, we have a keg of Meatime IPA on tap direct from Greenwich England :icon_drool2:
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross



Damn, gotta pick up BYB at 12:30 from the airport on route... Might have to detour via Nectar to console myself and get back into the Xmas Case Swap mood... :icon_drunk:


----------



## Katherine

Im incredibly envious..... Have lot and lots of fun at the swap tommorow. PP can you give The Rook a big kiss for me!

And remember Chap Chap you will turn in to a pumpkin after 8 hours!

Katie


----------



## InCider

Chappo - is your mate GaryGamble coming along? :lol:


----------



## Steve

Katie said:


> Im incredibly envious..... Have lot and lots of fun at the swap tommorow. PP can you give The Rook a big kiss for me!
> 
> And remember Chap Chap you will turn in to a pumpkin after 8 hours!
> 
> Katie
> 
> View attachment 32930



Katieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeee! :beerbang: Knew you'd be back.


----------



## bradsbrew

Quick update.................I have heard that CleanBrewer has been man-napped by screwy.... my sources neither confirmed or denied h34r:


----------



## bum

Ross said:


> For the guys comming into the shop tomorrow, we have a keg of Meatime IPA on tap direct from Greenwich England :icon_drool2:



!!!

I'm trying to work out how to get there before the keg blows dry.


----------



## bradsbrew

bum said:


> !!!
> 
> I'm trying to work out how to get there before the keg blows dry.




Dont worry Bum Its just a ploy by Ross to make us by some of that cheap liquid yeast.......................................I think Darren has booked a flight and should make it to the shop at around 1.05pm

Brad


----------



## InCider

bradsbrew said:


> Dont worry Bum Its just a ploy by Ross to make us by some of that cheap liquid yeast.......................................I think Darren has booked a flight and should make it to the shop at around 1.05pm
> 
> Brad



with his $9 :lol:


----------



## Steve

Anyone heard whether Fatz made it over the border safely?


----------



## InCider

Twas the night before the swap,
When all through the house,
InCider was preparing,
To be a world class souse!


----------



## Bribie G

Ross said:


> ...........................................
> For the guys comming into the shop tomorrow, we have a keg of Meatime IPA on tap direct from Greenwich England :icon_drool2:
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross



Stuff the case swap, any motels in the area?


----------



## bradsbrew

BribieG said:


> Stuff the case swap, any motels in the area?



chappo Manor. And Chap Chap aint home


----------



## Bribie G

bradsbrew said:


> chappo Manor. And Chap Chap aint home



Ill bring my tent and some doggie treats for the rottweilers


----------



## InCider

BribieG said:


> Ill bring my tent and some doggie treats for the rottweilers




There'll be some_ tent pitching_ going on for sure!


----------



## PistolPatch

Katie said:


> Im incredibly envious..... Have lot and lots of fun at the swap tommorow. PP can you give The Rook a big kiss for me!
> 
> And remember Chap Chap you will turn in to a pumpkin after 8 hours!
> 
> Katie
> 
> View attachment 32930



Dunno about kissing the rook darls but InCider'll do it for sure 

We'll be thinking of you :beer: 

Heading off to the pub now. Oh no!


----------



## InCider

PistolPatch said:


> Dunno about kissing the rook darls but InCider'll do it for sure
> 
> We'll be thinking of you :beer:
> 
> Heading off to the pub now. Oh no!




I'll get BaaBra to use her feminine wiles on him... :wub:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

MMMMMMMMM the beers are good here ... 

see ya's all tomorrow ,,, haha ,, 8hr 45min till fire lighting ,, 

cheers


----------



## Duff

Ross said:


> For the guys comming into the shop tomorrow, we have a keg of Meatime IPA on tap direct from Greenwich England :icon_drool2:
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross



Damn, by the time the plane gets in I'll just miss closing time at CB. Any chance of a PET filled from the tap??


----------



## Duff

FNQ Bunyip said:


> MMMMMMMMM the beers are good here ...
> 
> see ya's all tomorrow ,,, haha ,, 8hr 45min till fire lighting ,,
> 
> cheers



Lighting the fire at 4am? :huh: 

Why bother going to bed? :lol:


----------



## jlm

Duff said:


> Damn, by the time the plane gets in I'll just miss closing time at CB. Any chance of a PET filled from the tap??



From the look of things when I left this arvo Duff, you could probably ring up now and make an order....... No one looked like leaving in a hurry. I've got a bottle of somthing in that vein for you though. Roady/hair of the dog.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

In a rather unfortunate stroke of bad luck, whilst drinking from a freshly tapped keg of Cooper's Vintage on tap at the pub ( $4 per schmiddy :icon_drool2: ), I was offered same-day-catch Clarence river prawns for $10Kg..

I only had $30 on me  

SWMBO has taken 1kg...leaving me with 2kg to bring to the swap....


----------



## Lilo

Hope Chappo made it to Ross's in time to sample the Meantime IPA this arvo....
I did!!! 

In the words of a wise man (Henno) "BETTER THAN SEX" 


Faaaaaaarrk thats Nice, I wanna keg for meself..


----------



## InCider

Lilo said:


> In the words of a wise man (Henno) "BETTER THAN SEX"




He must be doing it wrong... good thing there'll be heaps of shagging demos going on. Surprise buttsex! :lol:


----------



## Bribie G

Duff said:


> Damn, by the time the plane gets in I'll just miss closing time at CB. Any chance of a PET filled from the tap??



Duff, maaaaate I have just cut out a PET and a carbonation cap to prepare a bottle for you, and very much looking forward to meeting you to convince you that I am not just a post-clicking self serving airhead. 
OMG it won't be long till I crack the 5000 at this rate :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:

Edit: PET bottle labelled "Duff Beer" more priceless than Mastercard :lol:


----------



## chappo1970

Steve said:


> Anyone heard whether Fatz made it over the border safely?



Fatz is safe and sound at harvey bay just got off the phone to him. As expected he is shagged but in rip roaring spirits for the onslaught tomoz.

CB and henno made it to Chappo Manor in one piece and we are about to make our way into the platform bar. Picking up the mystery guest tonight.

Play nice sees ya tomoz boys :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G

Chappo said:


> Fatz is safe and sound at harvey bay just got off the phone to him. As expected he is shagged but in rip roaring spirits for the onslaught tomoz.
> 
> CB and henno made it to Chappo Manor in one piece and we are about to make our way into the platform bar. Picking up the mystery guest tonight.
> 
> Play nice sees ya tomoz boys :icon_cheers:



Please please let the mystery guest be Darren or Haysie :icon_drunk:


----------



## InCider

Chappo said:


> Fatz is safe and sound at harvey bay just got off the phone to him. As expected he is shagged but in rip roaring spirits for the onslaught tomoz.
> 
> CB and henno made it to Chappo Manor in one piece and we are about to make our way into the platform bar. Picking up the mystery guest tonight.
> 
> Play nice sees ya tomoz boys :icon_cheers:




And he started south of (Master) Batemans Bay! What a legend.


----------



## Steve

BribieG said:


> Please please let the mystery guest be Darren or Haysie :icon_drunk:



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## browndog

BribieG said:


> Please please let the mystery guest be Darren or Haysie :icon_drunk:




**** yeah, I'd love that.


----------



## TidalPete

Chappo said:


> harvey bay



*Hervey *Bay Chappo.
Another surefire way of picking the wetbacks from the natives. :lol: 
Buggerit! I have to stop helping these interlopers infiltrate.  

Question --- Where was the first bauplenut plantation in Australia? ----- Too easy!

TP


----------



## bradsbrew

TidalPete said:


> *Hervey *Bay Chappo.
> Another surefire way of picking the wetbacks from the natives. :lol:
> Buggerit! I have to stop helping these interlopers infiltrate.
> 
> Question --- Where was the first bauplenut plantation in Australia? ----- Too easy!
> 
> TP


originally found around Maryborough QLD but
The first commercial orchard of macadamia trees was planted in the early 1880s by Charles Staff at Rous Mill, 12 kilometers southeast of Lismore, New South Wales,


----------



## jlm

Allright, swap beer is in bottles. I smell like weizen, the dog is half drunk (but the drip tray is clean), and the wife has taken advantage of me being occupied to put the smiths on the stereo (this make me much sad). With luck, I may have even got the beer carbed somewhere appropriate. But probably not.


----------



## winkle

Chappo said:


> Fatz is safe and sound at harvey bay just got off the phone to him. As expected he is shagged but in rip roaring spirits for the onslaught tomoz.
> 
> CB and henno made it to Chappo Manor in one piece and we are about to make our way into the platform bar. Picking up the mystery guest tonight.
> 
> Play nice sees ya tomoz boys :icon_cheers:



Damm those buggers at Border Security, now I'll have to drink with him tomorrow.


----------



## TidalPete

bradsbrew said:


> originally found around Maryborough QLD but
> The first commercial orchard of macadamia trees was planted in the early 1880s by Charles Staff at Rous Mill, 12 kilometers southeast of Lismore, New South Wales,



*Buggerit!* I hate search engines. :angry:  

TP


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> Damm those buggers at Border Security, now I'll have to drink with him tomorrow.




Apparentley he enjoyed the border cavity search so much. he challenged the ranger with the glove on to "find where he put the hops"


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

TidalPete said:


> *Buggerit!* I hate search engines. :angry:
> 
> TP


 Try using whereis.com, shitponds map site to get direction

utter ******* crap


----------



## bradsbrew

TidalPete said:


> *Buggerit!* I hate search engines. :angry:
> 
> TP



search engine be buggered Pete, that there is an edumacation comen outn mouy


----------



## TidalPete

bradsbrew said:


> search engine be buggered Pete, that there is an edumacation comen outn mouy



:icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## InCider

TidalPete said:


> *Hervey *Bay Chappo.
> Another surefire way of picking the wetbacks from the natives. :lol:
> Buggerit! I have to stop helping these interlopers infiltrate.
> 
> Question --- Where was the first bauplenut plantation in Australia? ----- Too easy!
> 
> TP




Chappo is a Queenslander through and through - hence the spelling TP :lol:


----------



## TidalPete

InCider said:


> Chappo is a Queenslander through and through - hence the spelling TP :lol:



I'll believe it when I see his birth certificate.  
He's too dignified to be a Queenslander. :lol: 

TP


----------



## stillscottish

Palindrome!!!

Frivolous!

Notlob!!!!


----------



## InCider

TidalPete said:


> I'll believe it when I see his birth certificate.
> He's too dignified to be a Queenslander. :lol:
> 
> TP



I thought he was a NSWelshman when I met him, but when I moved up here (you must have been looking the other way when on border patrol) I knew her was a true Queenslander. More QLD than you in fact! He's still got a 'Joh for PM' sticker on his car! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz

Your all going to have a headache


----------



## NickB

Sunday will not exist this week, have confirmed that with the timekeeper......


----------



## Steve

I'll put $50 on Chappos mystery guest being...........Butters


----------



## Batz

Steve said:


> I'll put $50 on Chappos mystery guest being...........Butters




Not a good thing surely? You remember don't you?


----------



## Steve

Batz said:


> Not a good thing surely? You remember don't you?



bet ya


----------



## TidalPete

Steve said:


> I'll put $50 on Chappos mystery guest being...........Butters



I reckon it's Darren come up to be Rossco's No1 mate.

TP


----------



## Steve

or................................Katie. $25 on Katie?


----------



## browndog

I heard a rumour it is Brittany Spears


----------



## bconnery

Just transferring my beer now. Nearly done. 
Very excited...


----------



## sav

Incider dont even think about putting that bike in my ute for the trip home cause ya too seedy..
how do ya fit a keg on a bike anyhow. :icon_cheers: 
sav


----------



## Steve

a hundred on katie...anyone?


----------



## Bribie G

Whoever Chappo's mystery guest is, he or she will be a shining example of Trent's generous and discerning nature. One of the great things about the Web is - despite the doomsayers who constantly spout that the Internet, forums, chat rooms etc are destroying real human relationships - 

where was I, yes... one of the great things is that you can actually, through channels such as AHB, stumble across jewels of humanity such as Chappo who, circumstances being otherwise, you would go to your grave never having met. What wonderful times we live in.

My God this 9% toucan stout is brilliant stuff. Bringing a shyteload tomorrow. :icon_drunk:


----------



## winkle

I was just thinking that my saison was far too good for you lot when I was distracted by a shiny thing.
Damm ali foil wrapers! Now I'll have to drink UXB for the rest of the night.  
Only about 13 hours to go.


----------



## NickB

T-Minus 9.5 hours until takeoff for me...... Not looking forward to the drive home on Sunday however!!!!


----------



## TidalPete

NickB said:


> Not looking forward to the drive home on Sunday however!!!!



I bet you're not Nick. :icon_cheers: 
BribieG has your little pressie unless of course, you make it to CraftBrewer before I hand it over?

TP


----------



## NickB

Will do my best Pete... Still planning on hog tying you and chucking you in the boot of my car anyhow h34r:

ETA at craftbrewer should be around 10 or so.


Cheers

PS: Was gonna get you a pressie too but the chemist was all out.....


----------



## Ross

Nite guys, see you all tomorrow - bring it on  

cheers Ross


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

SWAP DAY ,,,,



YE HA


----------



## InCider

Oh yeah, rellenos are being made very soon to be as fresh as can be. I'll get to Jays about 11 and then head off to pick up Lilo... after that..who knows? :lol:


----------



## Steve

InCider said:


> Oh yeah, rellenos are being made very soon to be as fresh as can be. I'll get to Jays about 11 and then head off to pick up Lilo... after that..who knows? :lol:



What are rellenos by the way?


----------



## InCider

Yum! 

The chile relleno, literally "stuffed chile", is a dish of Mexican cuisine that originated in the city of Puebla. It consists of a roasted fresh poblano pepper (the poblano pepper is named after the city of Puebla), and some times substituted with non-traditional Anaheim, or pasilla or even jalapeo chili pepper. It is stuffed with a melting cheese, such as queso Chihuahua or queso Oaxaca (traditionally), or picadillo meat made of diced pork, raisins, and nuts, seasoned with canella; covered in an egg batter or simply corn masa flour, and fried. It is often served in a tomato sauce. The sauce varies widely. There are versions in Mexico using rehydrated dry chiles such as anchos or pasillas.

Wikipedia Rellenos


----------



## InCider

Steve, I make them (Mrs InCider is the real maestro) with pastry instead of deep frying. No cleaning out of the seeds, just fill with cheese, heat and eat. Dip into sour cream occasionally. Easy to make, quick too cook!

S.


----------



## Steve

InCider said:


> Yum!
> 
> The chile relleno, literally "stuffed chile", is a dish of Mexican cuisine that originated in the city of Puebla. It consists of a roasted fresh poblano pepper (the poblano pepper is named after the city of Puebla), and some times substituted with non-traditional Anaheim, or pasilla or even jalapeo chili pepper. It is stuffed with a melting cheese, such as queso Chihuahua or queso Oaxaca (traditionally), or picadillo meat made of diced pork, raisins, and nuts, seasoned with canella; covered in an egg batter or simply corn masa flour, and fried. It is often served in a tomato sauce. The sauce varies widely. There are versions in Mexico using rehydrated dry chiles such as anchos or pasillas.
> 
> Wikipedia Rellenos
> 
> View attachment 32939



yum indeed


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

pig is on ,, rolling around with a smile on her face...

cheers


----------



## Steve

FNQ Bunyip said:


> pig is on ,, rolling around with a smile on her face...
> 
> cheers



You leave MrsSqyre alone FNQ! PP Wont be happy if shes tired! :lol: 

Sorry MrsSqyre, absolutely no offence intended.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Steve said:


> You leave MrsSqyre alone FNQ! PP Wont be happy if shes tired! :lol:
> 
> Sorry MrsSqyre, absolutely no offence intended.
> 
> Cheers
> Steve




Mrs Sqyres is happy to go around with a smile on her face...Its the highlight of her year

YOU just need to worry about Incider going around with a smile on hos face..


----------



## Ross

Morning Swappers  

See some of you for morning tea beers in the shop & rest of you this afternoon.

Getting very excited :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers Ross

Edit: Duff, I'll bring a few Meantime IPA's off the cask.


----------



## PistolPatch

You had a beer yet Ross?



Ned, get Mrs Sqyre to wear a nice singlet top for me okay?


----------



## bconnery

Ross said:


> Edit: Duff, I'll bring a few Meantime IPA's off the cask.



:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Batz

You guys enjoy yourselves now, I'm sure it'll be a big night with lots of laughs.

Be good

Batz


----------



## bonj

Ross said:


> Edit: Duff, I'll bring a few Meantime IPA's off the cask.


----------



## Duff

Ross said:


> Edit: Duff, I'll bring a few Meantime IPA's off the cask.



Champion.

Off to the airport, see you all in a few hours..


----------



## bonj

NickB, don't let me forget to give you your threaded inserts... it's taken way too long! :lol:


----------



## NickB

Ahh, indeed it has Ben! I'm up, fed and watered, just sorting my shit for an exit soon


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> Yum!
> 
> The chile relleno, literally "stuffed chile", is a dish of Mexican cuisine that originated in the city of Puebla. It consists of a roasted fresh poblano pepper (the poblano pepper is named after the city of Puebla), and some times substituted with non-traditional Anaheim, or pasilla or even jalapeo chili pepper. It is stuffed with a melting cheese, such as queso Chihuahua or queso Oaxaca (traditionally), or picadillo meat made of diced pork, raisins, and nuts, seasoned with canella; covered in an egg batter or simply corn masa flour, and fried. It is often served in a tomato sauce. The sauce varies widely. There are versions in Mexico using rehydrated dry chiles such as anchos or pasillas.
> 
> Wikipedia Rellenos
> 
> View attachment 32939



Bring them on, early evening perhaps!
Ar*ehole is cowering in anticipation.


----------



## Sully

winkle said:


> Bring them on, early evening perhaps!
> Ar*ehole is cowering in anticipation.













​


----------



## bconnery

NickB said:


> just sorting my shit for an exit soon



Yours needs to be organised? I just sit down...


----------



## winkle

Now we know what caused that oil rig to catch fire.
Can we make 2250?


----------



## bonj

bconnery said:


> Yours needs to be organised? I just sit down...


Can't have any out of order packets!


----------



## InCider

The rellenos are all diced, mixed, sliced and filled. Thank feck for that. No masturbating to woohoo! today! My fingers are stinging! :lol:


----------



## Scruffy

Tiger Woods.


Chappo's guest...

See you all later!


----------



## Lilo

I'm ready ... Lets go..


----------



## Lilo

I can smeell the pig from here


----------



## Adamt

I'd just like to say, on behalf on much of the non-attending AHB community, that overly drunken, ridiculously frivolous posting will not be tolerated...






























But is highly encouraged!


----------



## NickB

Blastoff! See you all later today!


----------



## InCider

Departure time 10am... feeding myself now (I'm such a big boy!) :lol: 

Lilo - see you after 11 I guess... about 30 mins from Jays?


----------



## stillscottish

Still space in the Mega-esky? If so, put me down for 1.

Shit, shave and shampoo time. Must remember to get out of bed before I start working through _that_ list. :blink: 

Cya soon


----------



## winkle

First casualty of the day. 
I picked up the foam box the case swap beers were sitting in and "What is that smell?"




Naturally I blamed the cat.

All the remaining ones look ok, and the QA regime I instigated means the batch is fine, so its just some PET bottle shitting itself :angry: .
Still got 20


----------



## Screwtop

Adamt said:


> I'd just like to say, on behalf on much of the non-attending AHB community, that overly drunken, ridiculously frivolous posting will not be tolerated...
> 
> But is highly encouraged!



Looking forward to it here. 

Batz you missed a great little interlude yesterday, Henno and CB in full flight, hope they don't burn out before things get going today. 

Hard to believe that 5 years ago there was only a handfull of AG brewers in Queensland.......... yesterday Henno and CB casually handed over a bottle of Bohemian Pils and an American Barleywine on their way through and brewers have flown in from all over the country to attend the QLD swap. That really is something when you think about it.

The fellowship and craziness is a dynamic that has to be experienced each year, but what I'll miss the most today is appreciating the talent displayed in all manner of beverages on offer, it's no secret that this is something that both humbles and blows me away each year. 

If I hadn't felt I was missing out on enough, Ross had to go and put on a keg of Meantime................. :angry: 

Have a blast boys


----------



## winkle

Today puts a new slant on "in the meantime" for me at least. B)


----------



## Lilo

InCider said:


> Departure time 10am... feeding myself now (I'm such a big boy!) :lol:
> 
> Lilo - see you after 11 I guess... about 30 mins from Jays?


 

I am adorning my krytomite suit and updating my Rabis shots right now.


I'll have a brew waiting for ya


----------



## Ross

Screwtop said:


> Looking forward to it here.
> 
> Batz you missed a great little interlude yesterday, Henno and CB in full flight, hope they don't burn out before things get going today.
> 
> Hard to believe that 5 years ago there was only a handfull of AG brewers in Queensland.......... yesterday Henno and CB casually handed over a bottle of Bohemian Pils and an American Barleywine on their way through and brewers have flown in from all over the country to attend the QLD swap. That really is something when you think about it.
> 
> The fellowship and craziness is a dynamic that has to be experienced each year, but what I'll miss the most today is appreciating the talent displayed in all manner of beverages on offer, it's no secret that this is something that both humbles and blows me away each year.
> 
> If I hadn't felt I was missing out on enough, Ross had to go and put on a keg of Meantime................. :angry:
> 
> Have a blast boys



You are not wrong Screwy, the fellowship brewing creates is 2nd to none.
Mate, I'll send you up a few bottles of Meantime with my compliments...tis a real shame you have not been able to make it this year.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Lilo

No Chappo this morning.... Did the boys survive the Platform Bar last night!!!!!!


----------



## bonj

He probably can't get a word in for the laughter with henno around :super:


----------



## Lilo

He may laugh now...


----------



## Adamt

Oh dear Bonj, you need to fix your number line.

"-0" sleeps to the swap...?


----------



## winkle

Lilo said:


> No Chappo this morning.... Did the boys survive the Platform Bar last night!!!!!!



I think he's at Ross's - hoovering up meantime, oops, I mean helping with the bulk buy.
He'll be having a nanna nap by 6.
Packed the make-up kit for then Sully?


----------



## Lilo

Reckon this thread is gonna get quiet over the next couple of hrs as reality takes over

Are we there yet!!
Are we there yet!!
Are we there yet!!
Are we there yet!!
Are we there yet!!
Are we there yet!!


----------



## bonj

Adamt said:


> Oh dear Bonj, you need to fix your number line.
> 
> "-0" sleeps to the swap...?


You get the idea... and I can't be arsed fixing it.


----------



## Adamt

Bonj said:


> You get the idea... and I can't be arsed fixing it.



Spoken like an engineer! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## InCider

I'm off like Baabra's pants!


----------



## Snow

Allrighty then - I'm off to sort out the BBQ, temprite, keg, gas, guarana tabs and gaffer tape - then pack the car, pick up Troydo and we're off! 

C U guys around 1.00-1.30. :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## lczaban

Lilo said:


> No Chappo this morning.... Did the boys survive the Platform Bar last night!!!!!!



When I left just before pumpkin time (and the SWMBO's castration deadline :huh: ), Chappo & Co. were still going along just nicely. Henno and CB were contemplating how easy/difficult it would be to transplant the Platform Bar to Agnes Waters/Harvey Bay, and how much of a bad business decision it would be to try and run that sort of establishment in the heartland of the XXXX drinker. I'm just glad that I know what waits for me when I get off the train in Brisbane-town... :beer: 

<GG goes off to dust off the swag, pack up the Case Swap goodies, throw the gear into the Henry and make his way to the airport...>


----------



## browndog

Bugger, I woke up feeling seedy this morning and the only thing I can put it down to is a batch of beef jerky I bought from the butcher to bring to the swap, had some last night to try it out. Lucky for you blokes I won't be bringing it to the swap. Better give the butcher a ring and see if he has killed anyone yet. See you blokes soon.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## muckey

GravityGuru said:


> , Chappo & Co. were still going along just nicely.



probably haven't stopped yet. Chappo probably only left with enough time to swing past Ross' on his way to the swap


----------



## winkle

Letme see the check list-
keg in car,
cackle berrys loaded,
swap beers loaded,
driver unloaded (for now),
sunglasses on,
dropkick murphys on,
all systems are go.


bring it on.... :beer:


----------



## Screwtop

Ross said:


> You are not wrong Screwy, the fellowship brewing creates is 2nd to none.
> Mate, I'll send you up a few bottles of Meantime with my compliments...tis a real shame you have not been able to make it this year.
> 
> Cheers Ross




Thanks Ross, much appreciated, about to order some yeast too, you can toss em in with the order on Tue..................er ..........if that's ok with Darren :lol:


----------



## Lilo

Screwy

Gonna sadly miss ya today.

Lilo


----------



## bonj

Lilo said:


> Screwy
> 
> Gonna sadly miss ya today.
> 
> Lilo


+1


----------



## shawnheiderich

Webcam?

Enjoy

Shawn


----------



## bradsbrew

Any room left in the mega esky for my keg of stout. Didnt get around to making the portable stout tap with the airator/sparkler thingo. So it gunna be pouring from a bronco picnic jobby but I will bring the pocket sparkler. I will bring an esky just incase there is no room left.
out of here in 20min.
Brad


----------



## Screwtop

shawn_H said:


> Webcam?
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Shawn



Steady......could be tempting fate..........................these guys need no encouragement!

Screwy


----------



## Steve

Hope you all have a great afternoon and evening and morning after. Thanks for the laughs. See you next year.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## PistolPatch

Just had 4 short blacks 

Going to get the rook now.

Spot!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

PistolPatch said:


> Just had 4 short blacks
> 
> Going to get the rook now.
> 
> Spot!


Hope you manage to score one PP, hate to see you come home a grumpy old man !
GB


----------



## bonj

hwee! On our way!


----------



## lefty2446

For all of us that can't make it, I expect to see plenty of updates to this thread with the shenannigans and goings on so that we don't feel so bad about not being able to make it to the swap please?
2pm :beerbang: 6pm :icon_drunk: 10pm  2am :icon_vomit: 

It takes all types...

Lefty


----------



## Batz

Screwtop said:


> Batz you missed a great little interlude yesterday, Henno and CB in full flight, hope they don't burn out before things get going today.




I should have just headed in to Gympie anyway Mike, it's always a blast with those two around.


Batz


----------



## clarkey7

leaving now....getting ice and Mossy and I'll be there 

PB


----------



## sqyre

i am a homo


----------



## Adamt

And so it begins!


----------



## muckey

Adamt said:


> And so it begins!



I wonder if Chappo's mystery guest is still on his feet


----------



## sqyre

And things are well and truely underway


----------



## bum

Have a good one, gents.


----------



## np1962

Muckey said:


> I wonder if Chappo's mystery guest is still on his feet


Would anybody be able to tell. He may of been OVERlooked


----------



## Adamt

If the mystery guest is who I think it is... get someone to offer him some Doppelbock, he has fond memories of mine. Actually, he had no memories after it.


----------



## np1962

Adamt said:


> Actually, he had no memories after it.


Happens all the time to him :lol:


----------



## muckey

NigeP62 said:


> Would anybody be able to tell. He may of been OVERlooked



I hear they shipped in some beerbelly milk crates especially for him



Adamt said:


> If the mystery guest is who I think it is... get someone to offer him some Doppelbock, he has fond memories of mine. Actually, he had no memories after it.



I know he's fond of emptying kegs


----------



## Adamt

It's been an hour, is everyone asleep already?


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Kinda sucks they haven't rubbed it in let us know how much fun they're having.

Maybe next year I'll go, as my first, legit, brewed on my own equipment, AG is in the fermenter. By this time next year I might have even done my second


----------



## lefty2446

geoff_tewierik said:


> Kinda sucks they haven't rubbed it in let us know how much fun they're having.
> 
> Maybe next year I'll go, as my first, legit, brewed on my own equipment, AG is in the fermenter. By this time next year I might have even done my second



At that rate you'll catch me pretty quick! <_< 

Lefty


----------



## Screwtop

sqyre said:


> i am a homo




Looks like they've logged onto AHB using Bruce's PC already :lol:

Screwy


----------



## Screwtop

Here's a challenge for you boys! See if you can get a hold of Mrs Sqyres login and have some fun :lol: Pat Probably stands the best chance :lol:


----------



## geoff_tewierik

lefty2446 said:


> At that rate you'll catch me pretty quick! <_<



Just need to get the stuff I ordered today to turn up and I'll crank out some more, that and I need my second fermentation fridge fixed so it stops beeping at me at 12:30am


----------



## lefty2446

Screwtop said:


> Looks like they've logged onto AHB using Bruce's PC already :lol:
> 
> Screwy



Yes, definitely 2 different 'I Pee' addresses...

Lefty


----------



## Batz

Feeling a bit left out here, just went and stuck a Batz Brewery sticker on the wifes car....it's just not the same  

If Pat didn't tell me I wasn't welcome I'd be there !

Batz


----------



## yardy

Screwtop said:


> Looks like they've logged onto AHB using Bruce's PC already :lol:
> 
> Screwy



it's probably just henno coming out of the closet :lol:


----------



## Batz

They must be eating pig flesh atm


----------



## Fents

update 8.40pm. just got off the phone from rook (im not there obv) sounds like about 30 blokes were devouring a pig in the back ground, bag pipes had apprently made an apperance and tunes rocking. have fun qld crew even if some of the beers are not up to rooks (vic) standards


----------



## Batz

Fents said:


> update 8.40pm. just got off the phone from rook (im not there obv) sounds like about 30 blokes were devouring a pig in the back ground, bag pipes had apprently made an apperance and tunes rocking. have fun qld crew even if some of the beers are not up to rooks (vic) standards




You didn't miss piping in the pig !


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Batz said:


> You didn't miss piping in the pig !


You talking about Pats new girlfriend ? Im sure he would like to give it a good piping.
 
GB


----------



## sqyre

bum said:


> gents.


No gentleman here...


----------



## sqyre

Batz said:


> They must be eating pig flesh atm
> 
> 
> View attachment 32956




We caught and dealt with that little babe looking f...cker


----------



## muckey

sqyre said:


> We caught and dealt with that little babe looking f...cker



you've locked up butters????!!!!! :blink:


----------



## sqyre

Just in case no one guessed poor Sqyres' have not learn't from last year and have left their logon open for all...

Should be an interesting night...


----------



## sqyre

Mmmmmm, sheep penis


----------



## Tony

hehe bring it on folks


----------



## Cocko

sqyre said:


> Mmmmmm, sheep penis



Good old butters.. He sure does live up to the legend...  

h34r:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

Appendage meets Incider.Love at first sight.


----------



## sqyre

i love inciders man goo, mmmm man goo milkshake.


----------



## Adamt

Ahahahah the appendage made it over! Please... we need a picture of the appendage in Baabra, the two states coming together.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Keep them comin (pics) as we are two hours behind here in WA and need some entertainment, any of PP in action ?
GB


----------



## Batz

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Keep them comin (pics) as we are two hours behind here in WA and need some entertainment, any of PP in action ?
> GB



He'll be in it by now


----------



## sqyre

11.20pm and Chappo and Sully have left the premises... :blink: hardcore???? :blink: 

Why do there SWMBO control them... :blink: :blink:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Batz said:


> He'll be in it by now


Yeah but I need the pics for later reference/blackmail.  Wonder if he will bring back some cheap Yeast ? :lol: 
GB


----------



## sqyre

InCider and the Rook are shaggin' goats


----------



## sqyre

i have a wang in my bum


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

the bunyip and the rook are still going strong @ 03:15 ,, only ones still standing ...


pussy all round ,, snorring like bitches ... 

sun up only 1.5 hrs away ..


cheers


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Still going strong as the eastern sky brightens ,, the rook and I have made history ..

the shed is full of soft cocks , 

cheers


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

and still they sleep


----------



## lefty2446

FNQ Bunyip said:


> and still they sleep



Awesome Effort mate! :super: :icon_drunk: 

Lefty


----------



## PistolPatch

Batz said:


> Feeling a bit left out here, just went and stuck a Batz Brewery sticker on the wifes car....it's just not the same


You idiot 

We were thinking of you mate. Ned even tried calling you at 3am but no luck :unsure: .

The rook has carked it but Ned is still going strong - lol.

Great night except the boys want their money back from the strippers :angry:


----------



## yardy

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Appendage meets Incider.Love at first sight.
> View attachment 32957




christ, you wouldn't want that hanging off your eye for a wart :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Poor Chap Chap.....I wonder if it was a quite trip home with SWMBO.....


Cant understand why she took offfense at us claiming that where the strippers... h34r:


----------



## Screwtop

The interstaters are shining, Rook still going at sunup and BYB make it into the first pic of the night :lol:

Screwy

PS: Just had a text from BYB saying he has survived a QLD Swap :lol:


----------



## domonsura

so...............Butters is coming back in one piece? don't see any photos, that could be good or bad I guess. :lol:

Fark Andy.......could you have worn an uglier shirt? I'm suprised they let you over the state border with that.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

The Bunyip is down

Repeat...The Bunyip is down..


All is now normal... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Screwtop

Replies are filtering through, The Rook and the Bunyip have been running amuck all night, Ned Bin Bunyip has been terrorising people and has only just settled down for a little shuteye. Master of mayhem Duck Stew has been in usual form, so far only one casualty due to being Scruffed by Chilli Sauce. BYB, InCider and Jay have all survived again.

Screwy


----------



## Steve

Who was the mystery gues?


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

domonsura said:


> so...............Butters is coming back in one piece? don't see any photos, that could be good or bad I guess. :lol:
> 
> Fark Andy.......could you have worn an uglier shirt? I'm suprised they let you over the state border with that.




The missus thought I would blend in quite well. They do things a lot different up there she said. 

Met this bloke called "Bunyip" Thourough bred stayer went all night then came across a thing called a brick wall.

BYB


----------



## np1962

Steve said:


> Who was the mystery gues?


Mr Butters


----------



## np1962

Back Yard Brewer said:


> The missus thought I would blend in quite well. They do things a lot different up there she said.
> 
> Met this bloke called "Bunyip" Thourough bred stayer went all night then came across a thing called a brick wall.
> 
> BYB


Please don't wear it to the AMB swap!
I am not good with :icon_vomit: 

Cheers
Nige


----------



## Steve

NigeP62 said:


> Mr Butters



:super:


----------



## Fents

ahhh the rook! top work son, represent like a shining star mate

we train em 'ard down this way. sounds like my motto got taken up with him.....sleep is for the weak not for the weekend.

gold medal goes to ned i think though, massive effort.


----------



## muckey

domonsura said:


> so...............Butters is coming back in one piece? don't see any photos, that could be good or bad I guess. :lol:
> 
> Fark Andy.......could you have worn an uglier shirt? I'm suprised they let you over the state border with that.



butters probably hid behind a tank somewhere to make room for more beer, at least during times when he wasn't asking for somebody with clean hands. h34r: 

as for BYB's shirt ............. I'm with Nige :icon_vomit:


----------



## Steve

Muckey said:


> butters probably hid behind a tank



did someone make him cry? :lol:


----------



## muckey

few of the locals dropped by 1 night and 1 of the brews caught up with him a bit quick


----------



## np1962

Steve said:


> did someone make him cry?


 :icon_drunk: , :icon_vomit: , :icon_drunk: =Butters


----------



## muckey

NigeP62 said:


> :icon_drunk: , :icon_vomit: , :icon_drunk: =Butters



ROFLMAO - could not have put it better


----------



## sqyre

I left my computer logged in again..... <_< 

Will i ever learn...


----------



## KHB

Sounds like everyone had a great time, maybe next year


----------



## Leigh

Fents said:


> ahhh the rook! top work son, represent like a shining star mate
> 
> we train em 'ard down this way. sounds like my motto got taken up with him.....sleep is for the weak not for the weekend.
> 
> gold medal goes to ned i think though, massive effort.



Too right Fents...so much so, the softies don't even bother showing up to a Vic Swap anymore 

Bigups Rookster


----------



## Adamt

Sounds like the evening was tops.. maybe even the most tops!

Looking forward to photos once sleep has been caught up on and livers have began working.


----------



## Screwtop

Ned Bin Bunyip................Ned Bin Fcuked now 





One broken Daintree unit :lol:


----------



## Steve

Screwtop said:


> Ned Bin Bunyip................Ned Bin Fcuked now
> 
> View attachment 32959
> 
> 
> One broken Daintree unit :lol:



:lol: whats crawling out of his shorts.....or is it crawling up?


----------



## Bribie G

Some photos taken at the civilised stage of the proceedings, not shown are Bunyip waxing the legs and armpits of sleeping victims using duct tape, BribieG falling over into the bushes while taking a leak, etc. 










Our Host Sqyre



Clean Brewer showing Master Kendrick how to drink beer



Fatgodzilla, Pocket Beers, Winkle






And first photo of the mystery guest, Butters. Incider got in first













Butters and Pistol patch meet for the first time - here with GravityGuru




Mrs Winkle has clearly turned Incider from his deviant ways, good on her 







Campbell up to his usual standards of virtuosity. We couldn't find a lawnmower for Ross to sit on




Relatively Sober Chappo :unsure: h34r: 


:beerbang:


----------



## Sully

Where did you disappear to Bribie? When the strippers showed up to pick us up we couldn't find you to say goodbye. Or GG for that matter??


----------



## Bribie G

I was out in the dark taking a leak and fell over, and decided to make up a bed in the car while I was still not totally in a coma, and when I had folded down the car seats, arranged doonahs etc I tripped a second time, fell _into_ the car and next thing it was dawn 

Here's the picture of relatively sober Chappo from the previous post, the bloody editor's driving me nuts:


----------



## Scruffy




----------



## geoff_tewierik

Looks like some slightly aged Habaneros Scruffy?


----------



## Snow

Just got home. Was a fantastic day yesterday. Could have done without Bunyip feeling my nipples at 6.00am after I went to bed at 3.30. I got him back though  

Thanks Bruce and Renae for again putting on an awesome shindig. Great food, especially those smoked oysters (thanks to Ducatiboy stu)! I think that breakfast fry up saved my life this morning.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Adamt

I would sincerely hate the be the sqyres' toilet this morning...


----------



## winkle

Whatta nite!
Hopefully Osama bin Bunyip has recovered from the nap attack.
Sqyre was in need of a drinking partner when we left.

(I really hate that Sunday drive back)


----------



## bonj

BribieG fell over while relieving himself... could have been worse... could have fallen on a brown snake, or he could have had that chilli sauce on his hands :blink:


----------



## Scruffy

geoff_tewierik said:


> Looks like some slightly aged Habaneros Scruffy?



Bhut Jolokia - ask Josh...


----------



## sqyre

winkle said:


> Whatta nite!
> Hopefully Osama bin Bunyip has recovered from the nap attack.
> Sqyre was in need of a drinking partner when we left.
> 
> (I really hate that Sunday drive back)



The Bunyip has moved...now lying on the lounge..
and his right eye opened for a brief moment... then closed..

Sqyre... :unsure:


----------



## NickB

What a cracker of a night. Made it home safe and sound, and actually feel like a beer 

Big thanks to Mr & Mrs Sqyre for their hospitality and an awesomely brilliant night!

Great to catch up with those of you I know, and great to meet all of you interstaters and newbs 

Cheers!

PS: More Photos Please!!!

PPS: Glad everyone liked my special name tags h34r:

Oh, and Sqyre, may have left my glass and shifter there somewhere too.....


----------



## bonj

Scruffy said:


> Bhut Jolokia - ask Josh...


And the flies :unsure:


----------



## browndog

First off top night, many thanks to Bruce and Renae for their hospitality, you guys really are as good as they come. Also, to our interstate visitors, great to have you onboard and put names to faces, unfortunately I never got to have a yack with Butters (who I thought the mystery guest was actually Angry Anderson) but we will catch up another time mate and as declared making it a National Swap. Fat Godzilla, you truely are! The Rook, mate, you go hard. Pat, great to see you again buddy and BYB, sorry we didn't have the Floyd a thon, but before I crashed Incider had commandeered the sound system and was running Johnny Cash songs.
I think we need to explain a little more about the notorious chilli sauce. This stuff caused quite the stir at the swap and some tears and much mirth. Scruffy produced a little bottle of chilli sauce from a wooden box and boys being boys, could not resist have a sample. Actually, sauce is not the right word, I think Andy described it as extract. A couple of the lads (read the young blokes) had the tiniest amount on their finger tips and suddenly proceeded to rush to hang off the balcony handrail.
Someone had spilled a bit on the table and Stillscotish lowered his head to the table with tongue extended into the chilli sauce (hahahaha, realtime laughing there) He jumped like he just received 240V and went to join the younf blokes at the balcony handrail. Stu tried a bit, but being the chillihead he is just managed to take it into his stride. Now it got interesting, Scoundrell Rogue, (young bloke) put an amount the size of a 20c peice in his palm and contemplated it for a few seconds, during which Andy tried to stop him, and then licked it up. The effect took about 5 seconds to hit before he ran off into the darkness not to be seen for a few hrs. Meanwhile, one of the previous young blokes still having a hard time got residue off his hand into his eyes and had a pretty bad time for a while.

This is where it starts to get funny.

I won't mention his name to save embarrassment, but he had nothing to do with the chilli eating somehow got sauce on his hand an when he went for a piss got it on his old fella and it started to burn so bad that he was contemplating asking me to take him to hosiptal untill Sav offered him some moisturising cream to rub into the affected part. How would you explain THAT to the missus, especially when she had read all the QLD swap thread with all it misanthropic goings on.



Campbell learns a new kind of pain.



Stu, hard as nails.



Scoundrell, about to transcend into a new conciousness



The mighty smoker in action



Stu and Ben, using yeast another way.



First glass from Ross Randall



Mmmmm..........hops



cheers

Browndog


----------



## Bribie G

Not normally a hop head but that Randalised beer was spectacular. However I had a pint before I was informed it was 10% ABV :huh: and was definitely the straw that broke the camel's back


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

browndog said:


> I think we need to explain a little more about the notorious chilli sauce. This stuff caused quite the stir at the swap and some tears and much mirth. Scruffy produced a little bottle of chilli sauce from a wooden box and boys being boys, could not resist have a sample. Actually, sauce is not the right word, I think Andy described it as extract. A couple of the lads (read the young blokes) had the tiniest amount on their finger tips and suddenly proceeded to rush to hang off the balcony handrail.
> Someone had spilled a bit on the table and Stillscotish lowered his head to the table with tongue extended into the chilli sauce (hahahaha, realtime laughing there) He jumped like he just received 240V and went to join the younf blokes at the balcony handrail. Stu tried a bit, but being the chillihead he is just managed to take it into his stride. Now it got interesting, Scoundrell Rogue, (young bloke) put an amount the size of a 20c peice in his palm and contemplated it for a few seconds, during which Andy tried to stop him, and then licked it up. The effect took about 5 seconds to hit before he ran off into the darkness not to be seen for a few hrs. Meanwhile, one of the previous young blokes still having a hard time got residue off his hand into his eyes and had a pretty bad time for a while.
> 
> This is where it starts to get funny.
> 
> I won't mention his name to save embarrassment, but he had nothing to do with the chilli eating somehow got sauce on his hand an when he went for a piss got it on his old fella and it started to burn so bad that he was contemplating asking me to take him to hosiptal untill Sav offered him some moisturising cream to rub into the affected part. How would you explain THAT to the missus, especially when she had read all the QLD swap thread with all it misanthropic goings on.



Yes that chilli oil, not sauce was um..er...*FUCKN HOT*...

Poor old Scoundrel is way to scared to shit....He wont know the meaning of pain...but man, it going to hurt... :lol: 


Yes..it was true about the hospital, moisturising cream...and how he applied it...damn funny :super:


----------



## sav

What a night,Big thanks to Mr & Mrs Sqyre for their hospitality you really know how too look after us fellow piss heads,so much food,Thanks to all the boys you all are top crew and what about that chilli I know what I did when i got home.
Snow thank for the entertainment with the mouth organ I havent cracked up that much for ages and chappo sorry mate to here you had to go to bed at 8 oclock you looked pretty tired untill next year.

cheers sav


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Bloody Chappo going home with the strippers..... :angry:


----------



## Katherine

Sounds like you guys had heaps of fun! Good to speak to PP, Chappo, Sully, Ned, Incider, Butters and the The Rook! MossyRocks IPA sounded the bomb. I think I partyed as hard as you guys! Still standing at 5.00am... not feeling to shabby! WHAOOOO!


----------



## InCider

WOW! 

What a night! No wonder the next door neighbors place is up for sale! :lol: 

My thankyous:

Mr & Mrs Sqyre for their sterling hospitality. At one stage of the evening Sqyre retrieved me from the shed to come and massage Renae's leg. Score! 

Jay & The Swedish Taxi - a top ride with Mooseman, Doug & Lilo. I think the caravan fell off somehow!

Interstaters - Patch, The Rook, Duff, BYB, Ducati Biaaaatch Stu and Osama Bin Bunyip. It's a long way to travel, and the days are LONG when you're as hard core as Ned and The Rook.

Chillie sauce - great work Scruffy for letting me taste it. It's good gear. Scoundrel, I'll bet that poo is using your undies as a trampoline now!

Liam - nice watch mate!

Campbell, Winkle, Anna, Frogman, Mothballs, Ross, Nevermore, Troydo, NickB, Browndog, Bribie, Fatz - I love you guys - and not just in BYB's pink dildo kind of way. Great to catch up with some of your and to meet new brewing mates.

And we've gone National!

Next year I'm bringing a cider again - I'll have to find out where Bconnery gets the fresh crushed apple juice.

In summary, we got 'pretty loose', 'got involved' and had 'total coverage' of the event. What great hosts, great cooking, great food and great brewers.

Allah Akbar!


----------



## winkle

Now I've had a few hours of man nap, under the man fan after considerable rehydrating. I think its time for a recovery ale and be thankful I'm not at work (hey Campbell!). 
Thanks again to the Sqyres :super:
Great randellized beer Ross, and Scruffy for the fly killer from hell!!


----------



## stillscottish

My liver's thanking me for being here.
Is my tongue bleeding in that shot of BribieG's? At least after the sauce incident I was able to scoff a stack of Rellennos without a problem.

Thanks again to the greatest hosts in Woodhill. How about smoked Cornflakes for brekky next year? It was great to meet all you interstate guys. Good to put faces to names. Just wish I could remember all that was discussed.

Cheers and here's to next year.

Campbell


----------



## Steve

how was porky pig and the smoker?


----------



## bonj

Steve said:


> how was porky pig and the smoker?


How do you think it was? Sen-bloody-sational! :super:


----------



## The Scientist

browndog said:


> I won't mention his name to save embarrassment, but he had nothing to do with the chilli eating somehow got sauce on his hand an when he went for a piss got it on his old fella and it started to burn so bad that he was contemplating asking me to take him to hosiptal untill Sav offered him some moisturising cream to rub into the affected part. How would you explain THAT to the missus, especially when she had read all the QLD swap thread with all it misanthropic goings on.



Thanks for not incriminating me Browndog :lol:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

OK, I have just risen from my slumber and Patch is no where to be found  I do remember Patch dropping the Rook off at some shady motel here in Surfers. Hope the Rook is ok.Wait, just found PP or should I say he just walked out from a room that has a tag on it, "Don't Knock" 
Great to meet the hosts the Sqyres. Can't thank them enough for welcoming me into there place. Fantastic bar, well actually I would be selling Sqyre a bit short by calling it just a bar. Fckn palace, a place to even worship in. One really needs to be there to appreciate what you have done. Managed to pitch my swag far away enough from the proceedings to get a little shut eye. 
Got awoken when this thing I would call the river Bunyip started to do the rounds. I think he was lost. Good to also catch up with a few brewers that I met in Melbourne last year (ANHC). Butters you little prick, never told me you were dropping in. I did get told Dave from S.A was going to be there. Dave..... who? :unsure: 

Shit almost forgot to thank Luke aka Gravity Guru for the lift from Brissy airport.

Better post a few pics, will try and keep it as clean as I can. But then again if any of the other pics in this thread are anything to go by :lol: 

The body is willing but the mind is shot




Safety in numbers, although be it small



One of the many group therapy sessions on the day



BYB


----------



## InCider

Hey BYB - that pic of Osama Bin Bunyip is my favourite... :lol: 

I was bound with duct tape while sleeping this morning, and now know that duct tape is a suitable substitute for wax for removal of unwanted hair - Osama laid a strip of tape on my armpit and removed it quickly - a number of times.


----------



## Lilo

What a way to loose your virginity.Great being able to place faces to names now... 

Had a a bloody ball.Sincerest thanks to the Sqyres for the incredible effort organising/creating a fantastic night...

The shed is a shrine to Brewers everywhere... We shoud face in the direction of it before every brewday and raise our glasses in Awe to help our brew go better....


PS
Rooks a Pussy


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

Whats the joke? Rook can i please see both your hands. 




Wayne, I reckon Butters is moving north.




What I would call the looooooooong table.




BYB


----------



## jayandcath

Well Lads all done and dusted for another year, and would like to say thanks to Mr & Mrs Sqyre for their amazing hospitality and organization (The Ribs were absolutely sensational) and Sqyre you really out did yourself with the Smoker Oven.

To all the brewerhood that attended, thanks. I have only been involved with you guys for a couple of years but its a great group of people, except for Incider who is a complete nutbag but has Baarbra.

Screwy and Batz, it was a bit different without you guys but still an absolute blast.

Now, for the good news............I can finally taste my food after drinking from Ross's hop infusion unit and am starting to feel normal again after the drive home.

Best thing of all for me was we got to take the Swedish Taxi out on another AHB roadtrip, we also got talking about planning another roadtrip...a trip to Bunyip's was mentioned...might need a months holiday's to get that in.

Jay


----------



## winkle

jayandcath said:


> Well Lads all done and dusted for another year, and would like to say thanks to Mr & Mrs Sqyre for their amazing hospitality and organization (The Ribs were absolutely sensational) and Sqyre you really out did yourself with the Smoker Oven.
> 
> To all the brewerhood that attended, thanks. I have only been involved with you guys for a couple of years but its a great group of people, except for Incider who is a complete nutbag but has Baarbra.
> 
> Screwy and Batz, it was a bit different without you guys but still an absolute blast.
> 
> Now, for the good news............I can finally taste my food after drinking from Ross's hop infusion unit and am starting to feel normal again after the drive home.
> 
> Best thing of all for me was we got to take the Swedish Taxi out on another AHB roadtrip, we also got talking about planning another roadtrip...a trip to Bunyip's was mentioned...might need a months holiday's to get that in.
> 
> Jay



Going via Rosedale?


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

A quiet moment alone




Getting down to business 





Taken soon after the river Bunyip had done his rounds. Truly fantastic scenery.


----------



## PistolPatch

*Before and After Shots of Ned*

Before...



After...


----------



## PistolPatch

Ned's Very Clever Disguise for Getting through Airport Security...


----------



## clean brewer

I'm at Chappo's and I'm a big gay lord nancy boy.


----------



## PistolPatch

Ned and therook Giving Ducatiboy the Gaffer Tape Wake Up...




Snow seriously Contemplating Introducing a Zero Tolerance Policy of Terrorists


----------



## InCider

clean brewer said:


> I'm at Chappo's and I'm a big gay lord nancy boy.



The Truth! :lol:


----------



## Batz

jayandcath said:


> Screwy and Batz, it was a bit different without you guys but still an absolute blast.
> 
> 
> Jay




Always next year, and I suppose could have something at the cave later in the year, like a Marchofest

Lot of faces there I don't recognize, quite a few newbies

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Always next year, and I suppose could have something at the cave later in the year, like a Marchofest
> 
> Lot of faces there I don't recognize, quite a few newbies
> 
> Batz



Notice someone never got a mention?  :lol: 
Marchofest? Could start a trend? Maybe?



> Lot of faces there I don't recognize, quite a few newbies


Poor Brucey! (Wink-wink)  
50 odd this year. How many in 2010? Might still call in but?  

TP


----------



## Steve

PistolPatch said:


> *Before and After Shots of Ned*
> 
> Before...
> View attachment 33012
> 
> 
> After...
> View attachment 33013



Toooooo funny! Just sat here chuckling....


----------



## sqyre

Ned's back going hard....  
Dunno who left all the ginger beer downstairs but there maybe a few bottles missing...
and we have been working our way through the gifts..  

Also there is 2 boxes of swap bottles downstairs??? did someone forget theirs???

I will do a big thanks post soon once my brain starts working again...
All in all, a good night Boys :super: ... a bit tamer than usual but awesome fun all the same....

Sqyre...


----------



## TidalPete

Brucey,

Congratulations on a top hosting effort mate. :super: 
That ginger beer you mention above would most likely be the product of Gravity Guru (Doesn't keg just yet) who makes the most awesome ginger beer I have ever tasted. :icon_drool2: 

TP


----------



## clean brewer

sqyre said:


> Ned's back going hard....
> Dunno who left all the ginger beer downstairs but there maybe a few bottles missing...
> and we have been working our way through the gifts..
> 
> Also there is 2 boxes of swap bottles downstairs??? did someone forget theirs???
> 
> I will do a big thanks post soon once my brain starts working again...
> All in all, a good night Boys :super: ... a bit tamer than usual but awesome fun all the same....
> 
> Sqyre...



Thanks again, there is 1 lot of Swap Bottles that are Hennos, Sqyre, can you please take them to work and Chappo will pick them up for him....  

CB


----------



## bonj

I've started making plans for building up my attack swarm of chilli legged flies.... Muahahaha!


----------



## Bribie G

Health warning

GravityGuru's powderkeg ginger beer is very high alcohol, 7 or 8 if I remember. Frign awesome.


----------



## TidalPete

BribieG said:


> Health warning
> 
> GravityGuru's powderkeg ginger beer is very high alcohol, 7 or 8 if I remember. Frign awesome.



+1

TP


----------



## Duff

Back home in FNQ and the beers are tasting pretty good. Thanks to the Sqyre's for hosting and great to meet alot of the familiar names.

Had some great beers, particularly great IPA's of Ross, Browndog and Mossyrocks, as well as some of the sour beers by Ben.

Great effort Ned and Rook!!


----------



## mossyrocks

Once again a top night and well organised and hosted by Mr & Mrs Sqyre...many thanks.

It was great to catch up with all the old faces and also to meet some new ones.

Top effort to all the boys who travelled far to attend this event.

Also many thanks to PocketBeers for the lift.

Thanks boys and I'm sure I'll catch up with most of you again soon and the outer towners possibly at next year's swap.

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## InCider

Thanks Mrs Sqyre for posting the video of Jay and I (you were there too Brad!) dancing and singing to Madonna's Lucky Star! :lol:


----------



## chappo1970

I would like to thank the Sqyres yet again for a great night yet again. Unfortunately I don't think everyone knows the effort you guys put in to one of the best days on the brewing calandar.

I loved meeting everyone yet again and it only reinforces how strong the brewerhood isXOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## Batz

Where's the pictures of the pizza? and the bread? If I were there I'd be into the pizza, love it !

Batz


----------



## Sully

Thanks to the Sqyres for hosting and preparing a fantastic afternoon/evening/night/morning once again and to all the helpers for pulling it all together. :beerbang: 

Good to catch up with everyone and try a number of sensational beers.  

To all the guys that have come from far and wide hope your travels are safe.

Cheers 

Sully


----------



## clarkey7

Huge thanks to Renae and Bruce for putting on the event of the year yet again. The hard work you guys put in is really appreciated.

Had the best time chatting/slurring with you all. It was great to meet you all in person.

The beers were awesome and the food...well it was outta this world.

The Sqyre's really put on and awesome spread.....all evening and then the breakky..... :icon_drool2: 

Thanks to all the others who contributed too!

Man that was a great night! I'm still smiling.

Till next year then...

PB


----------



## Greg Lawrence

InCider said:


> Thanks Mrs Sqyre for posting the video of Jay and I (you were there too Brad!) dancing and singing to Madonna's Lucky Star! :lol:




Where's the link?


----------



## Screwtop

Batz said:


> Where's the pictures of the pizza? and the bread? If I were there I'd be into the pizza, love it !
> 
> Batz




Yeah what did happen, thought Bonj and Duck Stew were making bread???

Screwy


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

We did, but Bonj ( who is a homo ) burnt his a little bit


----------



## scoundrel

A big thanks to the sqyres for putting on a ******* awesome day/ night/ morning. fantastic ribs and pig and company as well.
and to Ned, they had to be some of the tatsiest prawns ive ever had, they obviously breed you bastards tough as nails up in the daintree.

after falling asleep in the bath tub for a few hours i'm feeling good again, about to start again on a few recovery beers.
sorry to disapoint you boys but after 2 shits today there has been no pain to speak of (i can heard the groans of disapointment from here)
but yeah scuffy if you can tell me where to get some of that chilli it would be much appreciated, half a teaspoon in 23 litres would be the perfect heat for my next kiffir lime and chilli beer. 
Good to finally put faces to names and have a few (alot really) great beers.

pics and video up soon.


----------



## Screwtop

Ducatiboy stu said:


> We did, but Bonj ( who is a homo ) burnt his a little bit



:lol: :lol: Homo's


----------



## scoundrel

a few pics of the shenanigans


----------



## browndog

Batz said:


> Where's the pictures of the pizza? and the bread? If I were there I'd be into the pizza, love it !
> 
> Batz



Pizza and bread.....how does tasmanian scallops wrapped in bacon grab you Batz!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Bribie G

browndog said:


> Pizza and bread.....how does tasmanian scallops wrapped in bacon grab you Batz!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



_Prosciutto_, Browndog, _Prosciutto_


----------



## domonsura

browndog said:


> Pizza and bread.....how does tasmanian scallops wrapped in bacon grab you Batz!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Aren't 'tassie scallops' just a colloquialism for potato fritters?


----------



## NickB

Fancy bacon


----------



## MrsSqyre

Batz said:


> Where's the pictures of the pizza? and the bread? If I were there I'd be into the pizza, love it !
> 
> Batz




I didn't manage to get any pics of the pizza because it was gone within nano seconds of it leaving the smoker. 

I would just like to say thank you for all coming, Im not much of a public speaker that is why I didn't talk last night will leave that up to sqyre he is an expert at talking shiat!! 

I would like to say a very big thank you to Ned!! really dont know if we would have got there without your help, both of us really appreciate all of your help.

I would also like to thank my cooking bitch (Doug) and my beer bitch (Pat) really appreciate all you did guys.

I had an absolute blast and look forward to next year.. 

cheers
Ren (MrsSqyre)

oh and Im currently uploading one video to you tube, the others will have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Screwtop

NickB said:


> Fancy bacon



Halal of course for Bin Bunyip :lol:

Screwy

Beer is good for you


----------



## MrsSqyre

Here is a sample of the videos to come!! Enjoy..


----------



## bconnery

I didn't think it was really possible but they seem to get better every year. 
Another absolute cracker of an effort by the Sqyre's!

Some great beers and great company. 
Great to meet the new faces and see some old ones as well.

An awesome crazy trip down with Jason, Incider, Lilo and Doug. 
Froth flying through the back seat from the slightly enthusiastic pouring meeting the highway aircon...
The poor couple in the Kombi weren't really sure how to react with faced with the Swedish taxi full of boys on the way to the swap...

A forced stop off at Ross's shop for essential supplies. I certainly needed Meantime IPA that's for sure. 

The food. Oh the food. 
Smoked scallops wrapped in Prosciouto, the pig, the ribs. 
Smoked mushrooms in the breakfast. 

Some tasty tasty beers as always. Stout that was good for night time and breakfast 

Huge effort by Ossami Bin Bunyip even if his wake up efforts weren't appreciated by all. 
I suppose having 6 foot of drunk bearded North QLD fury land on you when you are semi-comatose could be considered a little scary. 
Top effort from Ned to go that hard, until the wall came. 

I have some crackin photos to come, and a lot of photos of crack...But these will have to wait until I can be arsed making the journey all the way down the hall to put the camera and the computer in the same place. 

More will spring to mind but to be honest right now even typing is an effort. 
Time to go...


----------



## Mothballs

What a great night, fantastic food and beers all round. Thanks again to Bruce and Renae for an awesome event. Thanks also to everyone who helped to make it all happen.


----------



## NickB

Oh, a big **** you to Sav for the dose of ISOHop....Prick. Hope you enjoyed your beer bath.... And a big apology to Mothballs for the aftermath. Ross blamed you BTW..... h34r:


----------



## InCider

Ducatiboy stu said:


> We did, but Bonj ( who is a homo ) burnt his a little bit



Osama Bin Bunyip noted: 'Looks like he left the lid on his' as it was burnt like the shuttle on re-entry. :lol:


----------



## bonj

Ducatiboy stu said:


> We did, but Bonj ( who is a homo ) burnt his a little bit


In my defence, I was drunk and forgot about it  

Also, I put too much dough in the camp oven... having never used one before. Also, just scrape the burnt bits off you big girls.


----------



## InCider

Bonj said:


> In my defence, I was drunk and forgot about it
> 
> Also, I put too much dough in the camp oven... having never used one before. Also, just scrape the burnt bits off you big girls.



It was delicious! Great work for you and Kawasaki Stu.


----------



## raven19

Looks like an awesome swap ensued. Love the photos and posts thus far...

BYB and Butters representing SA.... good work lads!


----------



## Bribie G

raven19 said:


> Looks like an awesome swap ensued. Love the photos and posts thus far...
> 
> BYB and Butters representing SA.... good work lads!



And relaxing in the 26 degree scorching heat :lol:


----------



## Ross

What a fantastic night....maybe a little quieter than usual due to several guys being picked up by their spouses at 11.00pm (WTF)

Bruce, Renae, you guys exceed with your hospitallity each year. The smoker was bloody awesome, I've put on 3kg!!! (3 months dieting gone in 1 night  )

Great to see so many faces make it from far & wide.... This is truly becoming a country wide celebration of good beer & friendship.

I didn't take too many photo's as enjoying the festivities too much, but did get the camera out as the Rook started getting frisky with one & all  


























Cheers Ross


----------



## Scruffy

Wow, thanks everyone! Thanks to the Squires. Top weekend.
Sober now...
Just.

So it's National Case Swap next year? What's wrong with International - get a couple of our Yankee cousins over? Maybe a couple of Craft Brewers Asian hop growing farm buddies? - maybe a couple of Benedictine monks from Belgium? - maybe we could open it up to... ....women?

How could anyone resist the allure of standing in a field, drinking beer with a load of other blokes off the internet!

Really enjoyed it!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## bconnery

Scruffy said:


> - maybe we could open it up to... ....women?
> 
> How could anyone resist the allure of standing in a field, drinking beer with a load of other blokes off the internet!



The event is by no means closed to women. Just for some reason most choose not to come...


----------



## InCider

bconnery said:


> The event is by no means closed to women. Just for some reason most choose not to come...



It's open to women - it's just that the ones that came later took people away!

(Yes Chappo, that means you!) :lol: 

And Baa Bra always comes along!


----------



## Adamt

Yeah it's open to women... Bonj went.


----------



## Scruffy

InCider said:


> And Baa Bra always comes along!



But she gets full too quick...


----------



## Ross

Not sure what was going on here :unsure: 

Backyard Backdoor Brewer in action.




Cheers Ross


----------



## dj1984

Ross said:


> Not sure what was going on here :unsure:
> 
> Backyard Backdoor Brewer in action.
> View attachment 33050
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross



Yeah thats how we do it down in SA. :blink: :unsure:


----------



## bonj

Adamt said:


> Yeah it's open to women... Bonj went.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## InCider

dj1984 said:


> Yeah thats how we do it down in SA. :blink: :unsure:



And he calls the device the 'Pink Floyd' :lol:


----------



## bconnery

InCider said:


> And he calls the device the 'Pink Floyd' :lol:



It certainly made Baa Bra comfortably numb


----------



## Snow

Ross said:


> Not sure what was going on here :unsure:
> 
> Backyard Backdoor Brewer in action.
> View attachment 33050
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross



Oh dear god. Now it's on the internet.... dude you're going to see that photo come up many times from now on :lol: . At least Bunyip was asleep when his photo was taken.

- Snow


----------



## Ross

But you weren't Snow  


Snowy on charge




Cheers Ross

P.S. At least there weren't any appendages B)


----------



## winkle

> P.S. At least there weren't any appendages B)



And sheep free as well  

Might as well pencil in the Xmas-in-July Case Swap @ Casa D'Winkle in (shock horror)* July* next year.
Just don't expect a pig on a spit.


----------



## bconnery

winkle said:


> And sheep free as well
> 
> Might as well pencil in the Xmas-in-July Case Swap @ Casa D'Winkle in (shock horror)* July* next year.
> Just don't expect a pig on a spit.


About time to start the thread then isn't it Winkle


----------



## Bribie G

Isn't Anna going to whip up a lechon 
or three for the occasion?


----------



## mossyrocks

winkle said:


> And sheep free as well
> 
> Might as well pencil in the Xmas-in-July Case Swap @ Casa D'Winkle in (shock horror)* July* next year.
> Just don't expect a pig on a spit.




Is it too early to reserve a bed or bunk?

Cheers,

mossy


----------



## InCider

bconnery said:


> About time to start the thread then isn't it Winkle



Yep  3000 posts in 6 months..if we have it in June again...


----------



## clean brewer

A huge thanks to Brucie and Renny for hosting and catering the single best event in the brewing calendar. The food was awesome and company was even better. 

It was great meeting our interstate brewing brothers BYB, Rook-ster, Butters, SuzukiStu & FatzG. It sure as hell did't take them long to get into the Qld groove.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## clean brewer

Bwahahahaha CB left himself logged in on my laptop! Time to have some fun!


----------



## jlm

Big thanks to the awesome hosts for putting on a top day. Good to finally put a lot of faces to names, both QLD and interstate. Although I'm not to sure if I can put a face to BYB and Fatz. All I remember is an assault on the eyes fom their shirts.

Is there a swap tasting thread up yet? Who's beers are good to go?


----------



## Adamt

clean brewer said:


> Bwahahahaha CB left himself logged in on my laptop! Time to have some fun!



He'll log on later and wonder how his post count has doubled in 12 hours!


----------



## bonj

Adamt said:


> He'll log on later and wonder how his post count has doubled in 12 hours!


:lol:

let me guess.... CB is a homo?


----------



## domonsura

Ross said:


> Not sure what was going on here :unsure:
> 
> Backyard Backdoor Brewer in action.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross



OMFG Andy!!!!! Now THERE'S why we don't let you out more!!! jesus H christ........I thought you were joking when you said you were taking the appendage with you..(walks away shaking head)......man are you going to regret doing that with cameras around.......


Somehow I thought Butters was going to be the troublesome one....... :huh:


----------



## clean brewer

Bonj said:


> :lol:
> 
> let me guess.... CB is a homo?



You guessed right... BTW Bonj do you date Chef's?


----------



## sqyre

domonsura said:


> OMFG Andy!!!!! Now THERE'S why we don't let you out more!!! jesus H christ........I thought you were joking when you said you were taking the appendage with you..(walks away shaking head)......man are you going to regret doing that with cameras around.......
> 
> 
> Somehow I thought Butters was going to be the troublesome one....... :huh:



The first thing Mrs Sqyre said when she saw that pic was... " The bastards have gone through my cupboard!!!"" :lol: 

Sqyre...


----------



## sqyre

Heres a few...





























Sqyre... :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970

BTW those ginger beers where mine not GG's guys. Please enjoy them. :icon_cheers: 

Phew well Cleanbrewer and Henno left here this morning at around 9.30 and should almost be home after calling into Screwys. PaulWolf and the Garden Gnome formerly known as Butters should be at the airport by now pushing their livers even more at the bar. Sundays little recovery session would have to one of the funniest times I have ever had boys.


----------



## bradsbrew

Many thanks to the Squire family absolutely awesome shindig. The food was nothing short of fantastic the company was an absolute crackup and the beers.....wow....I was so I pissed I have even forgot what I done when I was sober.....might even be be brave and try having a beer. Great to meet some top people, I think I intrudecd mysely to Duff 3 times (I thought he looked like Boony?) and Fatz with a bit more practise we may even make you an honourary Qlder good to see you again big fella. Rook your a champion. 
Great to meet ya Butters, i did get a bit sick of having to give you a boost up to the taps though. BYB your a dirty dirty naughty bastard I liked ya shirt mate.
And Ned I stand by what I told you, you are a very sexy man.


Oh yeah my beer 14 is good to go BUT drink it at 10 degrees the warmer the better.


----------



## winkle

No shots of the *Great Chilli Massacre*??


----------



## scoundrel

yuo bastard winkkle i was hoping everyone forgot!


----------



## bonj

scoundrelrogue said:


> yuo bastard winkkle i was hoping everyone forgot!


No-one forgot... How could one forget that? Another case of warnings ignored and taste receptors annihilated.


----------



## chappo1970

scoundrelrogue said:


> yuo bastard winkkle i was hoping everyone forgot!




SR I could have sworn I saw you throwup your asshole you where turbo chundering that hard :icon_vomit: :icon_vomit: :icon_vomit: :icon_vomit:


----------



## bradsbrew

Big Thanks to Frogman too for the freezer blocks. much appreciated and thats SWMBO christmas present covered :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Steve

Great pics Sqyre - thanks. That is one helluva pig. Actually surprised at the lack of PP pics? Was he out the back chundering too and get picked up at 11.00pm?


----------



## Bribie G

bradsbrew said:


> Many thanks to the Squire family absolutely awesome shindig. The food was nothing short of fantastic the company was an absolute crackup and the beers.....wow....I was so I pissed I have even forgot what I done when I was sober.....might even be be brave and try having a beer. Great to meet some top people, I think I intrudecd mysely to Duff 3 times (I thought he looked like Boony?) and Fatz with a bit more practise we may even make you an honourary Qlder good to see you again big fella. Rook your a champion.
> Great to meet ya Butters, i did get a bit sick of having to give you a boost up to the taps though. BYB your a dirty dirty naughty bastard I liked ya shirt mate.
> And Ned I stand by what I told you, you are a very sexy man.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah my beer 14 is good to go BUT drink it at 10 degrees the warmer the better.



Brad, the Big Burper and I just had our Monday swill and sampled a few of the case swaps, and had a 14 - and yes it wasn't cold - but WTF is it? The bottle 14 labelled with a yellow sticker on the top was a sweetish brown ale - or could it be a Belgian something or other or - a very rich, complex, aromatic and smooth beer. Very nice, but not the oatmeal stout you quoted. Just sniffing the empty now, picking up toffee, caramel, noice.


----------



## chappo1970

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The Bunyip is down
> 
> Repeat...The Bunyip is down..
> 
> 
> All is now normal... :icon_chickcheers:




Gold! :lol:


----------



## PistolPatch

bradsbrew said:


> I was so I pissed I have even forgot what I done when I was sober.....


----------



## PistolPatch

Steve said:


> Actually surprised at the lack of PP pics?


I think I built up an immunity to alcohol in the week prior to the Swap - I was very sober and well-behaved. WT?

I've never done a Swap sober before and am astounded at how much work the Sqyre's put in. I'll write them a proper thank you essay when I am back in Perth on a proper keyboard and pissed to ensure I have the deserved word count 

Got BYB on the plane this morning but made sure he had changed his clothes before he got on the plane .

Glad you liked the before and after pics of Ned, Steve. I'm still laughing at them. And Steve, you better put the Swap in your diary I reckon. 

An excellent night and more later.

Spot!
Pat


----------



## sqyre

PistolPatch said:


> [
> ]



What was Mrs Sqyre doing with Sav??? I guess thats why thy call him sav...

Money on the fridge please son...

Sqyre...


----------



## bradsbrew

BribieG said:


> Brad, the Big Burper and I just had our Monday swill and sampled a few of the case swaps, and had a 14 - and yes it wasn't cold - but WTF is it? The bottle 14 labelled with a yellow sticker on the top was a sweetish brown ale - or could it be a Belgian something or other or - a very rich, complex, aromatic and smooth beer. Very nice, but not the oatmeal stout you quoted. Just sniffing the empty now, picking up toffee, caramel, noice.



Yeah its an ESB Mate the 1968 didnt eat up as much as I thought it would lots of sweeter malts in there too.. The stout was on tap not the swapper. I must have updated the article whilst I was :icon_drunk: and forgot the ESB.


Brad


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> What was Mrs Sqyre doing with Sav??? I guess thats why thy call him sav...
> 
> Money on the fridge please son...
> 
> Sqyre...




He's a smart one is our Sav. You don't have to pay child support if you do it that way :lol: 

Pat, we should take the hint!


----------



## Steve

PistolPatch said:


> View attachment 33080




fooking chopper read lookalike!


----------



## lczaban

Steve said:


> fooking chopper read lookalike!



Maybe... - it's the bald headed brute you'd want to watch out for! Then again, you never see a Bunyip coming either... h34r:


----------



## PistolPatch

Steve said:


> fooking chopper read lookalike!


Which one? Sully or BradsBrew?


----------



## Steve

PistolPatch said:


> Which one? Sully or BradsBrew?



The guy in white doing an impersonation of the famous "Why?" vietnam poster. But he's got a beer instead of an M16! Oh and PP ive already told 'er in doors ill be going away for a week next November :beerbang:


----------



## PistolPatch

sqyre said:


> What was Mrs Sqyre doing with Sav??? I guess thats why thy call him sav...
> 
> Money on the fridge please son...
> 
> Sqyre...


Looks like Mrs Sqyre has been four-timing you, InCider *and* me :angry:

I will get Sav's bank details before he pays a mod to delete that pic.


----------



## Steve

There was actually a pic earlier on of Winkles missus sitting next to Incider with her hand casually resting a tad to close to his doodle! :lol:


----------



## PistolPatch

Steve said:


> The guy in white doing an impersonation of the famous "Why?" vietnam poster. But he's got a beer instead of an M16! Oh and PP ive already told 'er in doors ill be going away for a week next November :beerbang:


You're the man!!!

You can be the mystery guest... Well maybe not now... :huh:


----------



## MrsSqyre

Here is 

I spent 4 hours this morning trying to load up Khe Sanh then 5 minutes before it was due to finish uploading it stopped... :angry: 

Will try that one tomorrow.

cheers
Ren


----------



## PistolPatch

MrsSqyre said:


> Here is
> 
> I spent 4 hours this morning trying to load up Khe Sanh then 5 minutes before it was due to finish uploading it stopped... :angry:
> 
> Will try that one tomorrow.
> 
> cheers
> Ren



Spending 4 hours trying to upload a video does not minimise your relationship responsibilities or the hurt you have caused Bruce, Sean and myself.

Your only saving grace in this, "Sav shock," is your Mum who reads this Swap thread and understands our needs. I mean if it wasn't for your Mum sending you the message on Facebook, "PistolPatch wants you to wear a white top," would you have done it? I just don't know anymore???

It is time that the four of us sat down and had a serious talk :angry:


----------



## MrsSqyre

PistolPatch said:


> Spending 4 hours trying to upload a video does not minimise your relationship responsibilities or the hurt you have caused Bruce, Sean and myself.
> 
> Your only saving grace in this, "Sav shock," is your Mum who reads this Swap thread and understands our needs. I mean if it wasn't for your Mum sending you the message on Facebook, "PistolPatch wants you to wear a white top," would you have done it? I just don't know anymore???
> 
> It is time that the four of us sat down and had a serious talk :angry:



awww Pat don't be like that, you know your my number one!! They didn't fetch me beer all night like you did. That makes up for all the unpaid child support I guess!

Now I know why they call him Sav!! but perhaps he should change his name to Meatloaf... :lol:


----------



## InCider

MrsSqyre said:


> awww Pat don't be like that, you know your my number one!!




You really know how to hurt a guy...  

I've paid up to date all the outstanding child support, came in at Sqyre's request to massage you hamstring (that's our codeword remember?), and then you have to run off and battered Sav up!

*sobs, and walks over to Baa Bra*


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

Are you blokes all single or did your wife's and GF's tell you to go by yourself's ? Serious lack of women ! Mind you you you are an ugly bunch :lol: Pat did you score ?
GB


----------



## PistolPatch

MrsSqyre said:


> That makes up for all the unpaid child support I guess!


I knew it would come down to this  . I just checked my bank records and in the last year alone I have paid $30. Of this $30, $30 was for the Swap which I shouldn't have paid with me being family and all. That's money for jam. How much is enough?

And, I didn't want to ask Sean this, but on sober examination, I reckon the kids are looking more and more like Batz, TidaPete and Scewtop. Did you see that SeanyBoy?

Frogman's and the dozen others all bear striking resemblance to me Renae and several of them were just done by Australia Post. 

I am calling my lawyer :angry:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

Ross said:


> Not sure what was going on here :unsure:
> 
> Backyard Backdoor Brewer in action.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross




What is actually going on here is Ross's Randall at work and a few other mind bending ales. What I will also say is "Please Explain" or better still "I Don't Recall" but then again what I really think it is an exceptional cut and paste job. BTW I had a very good plane flight back to ..............




sqyre said:


> The first thing Mrs Sqyre said when she saw that pic was... " The bastards have gone through my cupboard!!!"" :lol:
> 
> Sqyre...



:lol: :lol: 



BYB


----------



## bradsbrew

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Are you blokes all single or did your wife's and GF's tell you to go by yourself's ? Serious lack of women ! Mind you you you are an ugly bunch :lol: Pat did you score ?
> GB



Thought I'd let the wife stay at home to save her from having to repeatedly say " are you having another beer, dont you think you've had enough already".

Havn't you seen the pictures GB I am a pretty man! .......and i think Steve now has a crush on me.....just like PP. :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew

Back Yard Brewer said:


> What is actually going on here is Ross's Randall at work. What I will also say is "Please Explain" or better still "I Don't Recall" but then again what I really think it is an exceptional cut and paste job. BTW I had a very good plane flight back to ..............
> 
> BYB




Well that is one way of getting the taste of hops out of your mouth Andy


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Are you blokes all single or did your wife's and GF's tell you to go by yourself's ? Serious lack of women ! Mind you you you are an ugly bunch :lol: Pat did you score ?
> GB




Well the strippers did turn up, grabbed Chappo and left..


Hope your still married Chap chap... :unsure: 

Sully went to, but he was willing.. h34r:


----------



## PistolPatch

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Pat did you score ?
> GB


I changed my wardrobe thanks to your advice and all worked out well.

Mrs Winkle tweaked my nipple as can be seen from the photos. Apparently she is telling everyone now that she was just helping to stick my name tag on - God bless her. All I am legally allowed to say in front of Mrs Sqyre is that Mrs Winkle still hadn't emerged from her tent at 9am - exhaustion issues apparently 

Mrs Sqyre behaved like we were married or something - made me dinner and then made me get her beers all night. Only scored twice :angry: .

If she has triplets, I am writing a written complaint.


----------



## stillscottish

Can I just put this slightly back on track and say No. 6 will need a couple of weeks to carb up and settle down.

Back to the madness  

Campbell


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

PistolPatch said:


> I changed my wardrobe thanks to your advice and all worked out well.
> 
> Mrs Winkle tweaked my nipple as can be seen from the photos. Apparently she is telling everyone now that she was just helping to stick my name tag on - God bless her. All I am legally allowed to say in front of Mrs Sqyre is that Mrs Winkle still hadn't emerged from her tent at 9am - exhaustion issues apparently
> 
> Mrs Sqyre behaved like we were married or something - made me dinner and then made me get her beers all night. Only scored twice :angry: .
> 
> If she has triplets, I am writing a written complaint.


Scored only twice ! I am surprised, mate you have let me down. Nipple tweek , now that sounds interesting. Looks like every one had a big time. Good to see, what happens at the case swap stay's at the case swap. :lol: BYB's is the best yet ! Cant top that one.
GB


----------



## PistolPatch

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well the strippers did turn up, grabbed Chappo and left..


Who was the stripper with the big set of lungs? You know, the one near the car.


Pat


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

PistolPatch said:


> Who was the stripper with the big set of lungs? You know, the one near the car.
> 
> 
> Pat




All I could hear was "Yes I am getting in the car dearest "... h34r:


----------



## Lilo

Guess I better man up and swap next time..... Dissapointed I didn't this time.


----------



## paulwolf350

Just arrived back to the land of the cows and not much else, 

I would like to also thank the sqyres for putting on the awesomest shindig ever, and all the attendees, fantastic beer good company

as for the recovery on Sunday, what can I say.......I probably should have known better with Chap Chap and Butters but that is one day I will long remember. Manged to drink all of Chap Chaps supplies, everything CB brought down, my travellers, Hennos swap beer, several dozen commercials, and I dont know what else.............call that recovering? I caught a glimpse of beer when I got home, broke into a sweat just thinking about it........... big weekend!

thaks for the awesome company guys, I better start brewing tomorrow to replentish my beer stocks

hopefully we can all do it again soon

PaulWolf
(Paul)


----------



## NickB

#1 beer is mine and should be fine to drink now. 'Tis a Aussie Dark Ale 

Cheers


----------



## bconnery

I'll post a link up to the full set but here's a few of the best...



Chappo looking, well looking like Chappo really...



Early days. Things are looking nice and civilised...



Did he have any identifying marks? Why yes officer...
I think the translation is congregate around my arse but my latin is a little rusty...

I swear there was a tap here a moment ago...


----------



## browndog

PistolPatch said:


> Who was the stripper with the big set of lungs? You know, the one near the car.
> 
> 
> Pat



That was Chappo Pat, jeez.....

-BD


----------



## bconnery

Ross and Rook living it large


----------



## PistolPatch

Ducatiboy stu said:


> All I could hear was "Yes I am getting in the car dearest "... h34r:


That stripper must have a trust fund Stu?

Might retire now as I have just spent an hour on the phone with Mrs Sqyre thrashing out maintenance agreements.

End result is the $30 I have been paying per annum is okay as long as I refuse paternity checks and give her the PIN to my BendigoBank card.

Mrs Sqyre's Mum negotiated the deal but Renae tells me there is some fine print I need to check on FaceBook first.

I have just had a pop up sign saying I am running on reserve power (that sign is 5 days late I reckon) so better post and dissapear until back in WA.

Spot!


----------



## browndog

bconnery said:


> Ross and Rook living it large
> View attachment 33100



That is a classic pic there Ben


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

bconnery said:


> Ross and Rook living it large
> View attachment 33100


Rook what are on? I want some! And going all night, you bloody legend. :icon_cheers: Never knew you had ink.
GB


----------



## daemon

Didn't get around to posting a thanks last night, was too tired Sunday night after packing an entire weekend worth of mowing etc into late Sunday afternoon. Saturday night wasn't exactly a great option for sleep either, multiple repeats of The Last Post starting at somewhere around 4am weren't helping 

Big thanks again to Mr and Mrs Sqyre for hosting, I know it's a lot of work to organise on your behalf. Memorable moments of the night were the Chilli tasting, the stunning food and beer and the multi-cultural music talents of Snow and Troydo. I hadn't laughed that hard in ages! Oh, and that mullet suited you far too well Ross 

Was good to catch up with a few familiar faces and also to chat to a few new ones as well. Bring on the next qld national case swap!


----------



## bconnery

Here's a few more for your viewing, I was going to say pleasure but perhaps not...

More of the QLD Case Swap


----------



## scoundrel

Chappo said:


> SR I could have sworn I saw you throwup your asshole you where turbo chundering that hard :icon_vomit: :icon_vomit: :icon_vomit: :icon_vomit:




i was trying but nothing want to come up. and wats the go with you buggering off early? pissweak mate?


----------



## InCider

scoundrelrogue said:


> i was trying but nothing want to come up. and wats the go with you buggering off early? pissweak mate?



I think Proctor and Gamble made something for this affliction... :lol:


----------



## bconnery

Never fall asleep at the QLD Case Swap...


----------



## chappo1970

Ducatiboy stu said:


> All I could hear was "Yes I am getting in the car dearest "... h34r:




I'm surprised you couldn't hear my cries for forgiveness on the way home?

"Yes honey you're right"
"No darling I wasn't enjoying myself"
"Yes I do need drink less more often"


----------



## bconnery

"Get up or I'll hog tie you with packing tape..."
Stu got up...Eventually



OK, what just happened here?


----------



## chappo1970

bconnery said:


> Never fall asleep at the QLD Case Swap...
> View attachment 33103



The Bunyip is going down!

I repeat... 

The Bunyip in going down!

:lol: 

I wish I would get woken up like that?


----------



## bconnery

Chappo said:


> The Bunyip is going down!
> 
> I repeat...
> 
> The Bunyip in going down!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I wish I would get woken up like that?


Well if you'd stayed perhaps you could have...


----------



## chappo1970

bconnery said:


> Well if you'd stayed perhaps you could have...




 Tis true

Ben never thanked you for the Berocca-Dunkle. I highly recommend it if at a Qld Case Swap and are feeling a little seedy from the night before! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Steve

bconnery said:


> "Get up or I'll hog tie you with packing tape..."
> Stu got up...Eventually
> View attachment 33105
> 
> 
> OK, what just happened here?



Take a close look at the pig. Has it grown a human head overnight? Or who beheaded Bonj?


----------



## InCider

Bonj could have done it himself - he loves to knock the top off it. :lol:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Well home in the Daintree again ,,, called in and got a couple of, I V lines from the hospital on the way home and after rehydrateing over night I can now read and type again.. 

A huge thankyou too Mr & Mrs Sqyre, The Hosts with the most .. Great too see the old faces again and too meet lots of new ones ...

Thanks too The Rook for going the distance with me and Scruffy for almost makeing it through.... 

Hope the waxing rash has settled down on those too slow too move ,, allso Hope I haven't offended anybody too much  (stiff if I did h34r: ) and by the sounds of thing next door on sunday arvo , we should have the neighbours place as accomodation for next year... I don't think they will wait for it too sell ,, lol .. 

thanks frogman for the ice blocks ...

And Thanks too all who brought beers for me too try ,, I will be trying a few new styles soon and getting out of my habitual 2 basic brews ... 

Thanks all ...  what a great bunch you all are ..... lots of bunyip love ... :wub: 

Ned


----------



## bonj

Daemon said:


> Saturday night wasn't exactly a great option for sleep either, multiple repeats of The Last Post starting at somewhere around 4am weren't helping


+1, although I think it was actually the morning wake up call. Reveille or something... It is a more lively tune than the last post, which used to signal the end of the day "lights out" so to speak.... and is a more sombre tune.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Bonj said:


> +1, although I think it was actually the morning wake up call. Reveille or something... It is a more lively tune than the last post, which used to signal the end of the day "lights out" so to speak.... and is a more sombre tune.




No it was the last post ,, I could not get reveille to down load ,, sqyres limewire has about 5 atempts to get it ,, lol ..

cheers


Edit ,, I'll bring my own copy next year...


----------



## bonj

FNQ Bunyip said:


> No it was the last post ,, I could not get reveille to down load ,, sqyres limewire has about 5 atempts to get it ,, lol ..
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> Edit ,, I'll bring my own copy next year...


:lol: I must have been selectively hearing notes... probably drifting in and out of consciousness ..


----------



## Lilo

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Well home in the Daintree again ,,, called in and got a couple of, I V lines from the hospital on the way home and after rehydrateing over night I can now read and type again..
> 
> A huge thankyou too Mr & Mrs Sqyre, The Hosts with the most .. Great too see the old faces again and too meet lots of new ones ...
> 
> Thanks too The Rook for going the distance with me and Scruffy for almost makeing it through....
> 
> Hope the waxing rash has settled down on those too slow too move ,, allso Hope I haven't offended anybody too much  (stiff if I did h34r: ) and by the sounds of thing next door on sunday arvo , we should have the neighbours place as accomodation for next year... I don't think they will wait for it too sell ,, lol ..
> 
> thanks frogman for the ice blocks ...
> 
> And Thanks too all who brought beers for me too try ,, I will be trying a few new styles soon and getting out of my habitual 2 basic brews ...
> 
> Thanks all ...  what a great bunch you all are ..... lots of bunyip love ... :wub:
> 
> Ned




I am in awe of the staying power you and the Rook possess.

I give 11/10 for the train wreck you finally became. Great catching up, I will look you up when next in teh North


----------



## paulwolf350

bconnery said:


> Well if you'd stayed perhaps you could have...



What? and miss all the fun......................
All you could hear from Chappo was "Yes dear...", "Yes dear...", Yes dear......" all the way home. I think he even promised to mow the lawn. LOL.


----------



## chappo1970

paulwolf350 said:


> What? and miss all the fun......................
> All you could hear from Chappo was "Yes dear...", "Yes dear...", Yes dear......" all the way home. I think he even promised to mow the lawn. LOL.



Yes dear!


----------



## muckey

Chappo said:


> Yes dear!




PXssy whipped and Butters beaten! Hawsome!!!! :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Typical Windows user... :icon_cheers:


----------



## paulwolf350

Chappo, 

thanks for organising a fantastic weekend cant stop smiling about it, awesome , my sides hurt a bit but oh well still smiling. Got some beer to send down for ya (you are going to need it anyway).


----------



## Bribie G

Did Butters and BYB get home ok? Sorry I wasn't conscious to wish Butters auf wiedersehen. Poms put on a good showing ! <_<


----------



## muckey

BribieG said:


> Did Butters and BYB get home ok? Sorry I wasn't conscious to wish Butters auf wiedersehen. Poms put on a good showing ! <_<




got a pm from butters last night - home safe and sound - which means my kegs are no longer safe h34r: 

not sure about BYB - may still be trying to get that pink thing away from airport security - or get their phone numbers :lol:


----------



## chappo1970

Muckey said:


> got a pm from butters last night - home safe and sound - which means my kegs are no longer safe h34r:
> 
> not sure about BYB - may still be trying to get that pink thing away from airport security - or get their phone numbers :lol:




Your kegs aren't safe FFS Muckey... Butters is near impossible to stop! I had several good attempts over the 3 days but unfortunately not even I could keep up with him. I know CB and Wolfy also had a try but failed like the rest of us. The guy is a beer consuming machine. The Gnome was into it from the time his eyes opened till when they closed! Seriously how can a 4'2" keg on legs consume sooo much damn beer in one session?

For the record we drank out on stocks

4 of my kegs dry
4 cartons of Craft beer

And that was the Sunday recovery session!


----------



## AndrewQLD

Haven't seen a post from Henno either, hope he got home safe, and I hope he hasn't shot through with my swap case  
Looks like you guys had a ball, I'm loving the fairly incriminating photos that are popping up to, I think some of you blokes will be shaking your heads for a fair while yet.

Andrew


----------



## paulwolf350

AndrewQLD said:


> and I hope he hasn't shot through with my swap case




Ahhhhh Yeah, about your case.....................
How many were supposed to be in there again? :unsure: 

:icon_drunk: 


hee hee


----------



## muckey

Chappo said:


> Your kegs aren't safe FFS Muckey... Butters is near impossible to stop! I had several good attempts over the 3 days but unfortunately not even I could keep up with him. I know CB and Wolfy also had a try but failed like the rest of us. The guy is a beer consuming machine. The Gnome was into it from the time his eyes opened till when they closed! Seriously how can a 4'2" keg on legs consume sooo much damn beer in one session?
> 
> For the record we drank out on stocks
> 
> 4 of my kegs dry
> 4 cartons of Craft beer
> 
> And that was the Sunday recovery session!



he's the tardis of drinkers - funny that some shorter than a corny can hold more than a corny aint it (damn he's gonna kill me for comments like these - mind you I think I owe him a sh1t stir or 2)

and I could have told you that wouldn't be enough beer before he arrived :chug:


----------



## chappo1970

paulwolf350 said:


> Chappo,
> 
> thanks for organising a fantastic weekend cant stop smiling about it, awesome , my sides hurt a bit but oh well still smiling. Got some beer to send down for ya (you are going to need it anyway).




No thank you Wolfy. It was just great to catch up with you again mate. And thank you for sharing your beers with me! Each one was a cracker. I will really need to nail down that trip up north early next year as I don't think I'll be able to wait for the next case swap to catch up! Tell Rachael I'm sorry for sending you home in such a state!


----------



## paulwolf350

Chappo said:


> No thank you Wolfy. It was just great to catch up with you again mate. And thank you for sharing your beers with me! Each one was a cracker. I will really need to nail down that trip up north early next year as I don't think I'll be able to wait for the next case swap to catch up! Tell Rachael I'm sorry for sending you home in such a state!


 Actually mate, came home better than most, just tired. But had a great flight home, and after a sleep... ( not the 3 hours of drunken napping Butters alowed for each night) I am recharged and ready to go. havnt felt better

Rach was quite inpressed

last time at chappos :icon_vomit: 

this time :icon_cheers:


----------



## clean brewer

AndrewQLD said:


> Haven't seen a post from Henno either, hope he got home safe, and I hope he hasn't shot through with my swap case
> Looks like you guys had a ball, I'm loving the fairly incriminating photos that are popping up to, I think some of you blokes will be shaking your heads for a fair while yet.
> 
> Andrew


Henno made it safely to Hervey Bay but after that who knows, poor bugger had to get up at 430am this morning for work but mind you, he made sure he got his sleep in down there....

Im still trying to adjust to normal life and trying to find some motivation, ive edited my Pictures from the Swap but dont think im in a state of mind to post them yet... :unsure: 

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

Muckey said:


> got a pm from butters last night - home safe and sound - which means my kegs are no longer safe h34r:
> 
> not sure about BYB - may still be trying to get that pink thing away from airport security - or get their phone numbers :lol:






BribieG said:


> Did Butters and BYB get home ok? Sorry I wasn't conscious to wish Butters auf wiedersehen. Poms put on a good showing ! <_<




Made sure that it was in my checked baggage under the plane when I flew back!! Not in my cabin luggage  Landed safely yesterday lunchtime.

BYB


----------



## clean brewer

A big thanks to anyone and everyone for making my week-end absolutely awesome and its great to finally meet so many brewers that are just Champion people... :beerbang: 

Had a great night on Friday night/Saturday morning at the Platform Bar with Chappo, Henno and Gravity Guru and then onto Chappos with Butters, a late night till about 4am and then awake at 6am the day of the Swap... Also was good to catch a couple guys that didnt go to the swap but I met at Craftbrewers for the Grain Split/Drinks etc and our Recovery Session on Sunday at Chappos was spectacular, drunk 1000 beers, swum in the pool, talked brewing and shit and finally conked out after continuing to sink piss with Butters down by the River until an unknown time on Monday morning.. :super: 

And thanks Henno for keeping me awake and alert for the drive back yesterday aswell, I dont think we stopped talking the whole trip, also thanks to Screwtop that couldnt make it unfortunately but provided Henno and I Lunch on the way down on Friday and on the way back Yesterday...

A few of my Favourite Pics here now and the rest can go in the Gallery... :lol: 

Henno wins the Best T-Shirt Comp....



Incider getting what he came for and loving it....


Baabra getting loose...


Anna giving birth to Winkles love child.....


The 50 year old with a skin condition...


SR getting jiggy with it before the wrath of the Chilli Sauce..


Hammered by Heat...


I cant believe its Butters..


The pig keeping an eye on Proceedings..


I got my finger right where the Battered Sav wanted it...


Incider getting sucked hard by his lover....


Bono..


Lilo has just about had enough!!!!



More to come...

CB


----------



## chappo1970

clean brewer said:


> Lilo has just about had enough!!!!
> View attachment 33129
> 
> 
> More to come...
> 
> CB



:lol: 

I thought I was goin to be the only one with that "I'm hammered" look in the photo's. Yea! :beer:


----------



## Adamt

Uhh.. uhh... honey, I was stung by bees, that's why my eyes were closed over like that!


----------



## chappo1970

clean brewer said:


> Incider getting sucked hard by his lover....
> View attachment 33127



Bwahahaha! 

Sully "Here's the off switch you idiot's!"

Keep them coming CB!


----------



## Lilo

Chappo said:


> :lol:
> 
> I thought I was goin to be the only one with that "I'm hammered" look in the photo's. Yea! :beer:




Man was I that wrecked... Must practise some more!!!! Glad I had a good time. Did I ? I think I did.

If my missus had a turned to pick me up like Chappos did, with me like that, she would have left alone..


----------



## chappo1970

Lilo said:


> Man was I that wrecked... Must practise some more!!!!




Hey lilo looks like we are almost interchangable (just need high heeled shoes) which means I'll get SWMBO to drag you off home next time! Hey you might get lucky? But I doubt it! h34r:


----------



## Screwtop

That Lilo is spazminos :lol:


----------



## buttersd70

Got home late last night....lack of sleep caught up with me on the flight. That's what happens when you're last man down, first man up. 

So many people to thank....firstly, brucey and ren....what gracious hosts. Attentive, engaging, generous. Thanks guys, so much. Thanks to Ross for his hospitality in the pre-swap catchup. To _all _the other brewers at the swap, that made me feel so welcome. Awsome guys, seriously. To the guys that I missed catching up with (who _were _there)....sorry guys, _really_. lots of new faces and names blending with each other in my beer-soaked brains.....I was losing track of who I'd met, and who I hadn't. I think I introduced myself to some people several times, and unfortunately missed others....... :lol: And sorry to miss some of the guys that didn't make it.....screwy and andrew in . But that's OK, barring unforseen circumstances, I'll be back next year. With company. Yes, that means you Muckey.  

Big thanks to the gang who stayed at chappo manor. Jody, Henno, Paul.....you guys seriously rock. Special mention to Henno for fronting up to a trio of drunks on friday night in my defence (unnecessary, but still touching), in a complete dive bar, even though we'd only met 15 mins before...."You leave him alone: he's my _maaaaaaaate_!" Classic. I owe you a big fish sammich for that one.  

Big thanks to chappos female neighbour, for not calling the cops on me, hitting me, or spitting on me. Although the spitting might have been OK. h34r: 

And of course, me ole mate chapchap. What can I say, buddy. Words just aren't enough. You made my year, mate. Nuff said, I think....


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Might as well pencil in the Xmas-in-July Case Swap @ Casa D'Winkle in (shock horror)* July* next year.
> Just don't expect a pig on a spit.




Well done Perry ! If I'm not working I'll be there.

So what about a little wedge in between?

I propose a Marchofest at the cave, sort of Oktoberfest gone all marcho.....I'm sure we can think of something, chilli and curry things that burn, food that makes wimp's cry comes to mind. It's hard for me to set this in concrete, but now does the 12th sound?

You will receive _nothing_ like what you have recently become accustomed to, you will be made very welcome (but don't expect a pig on the spit) It's sort of bring a dish of something to add to the table and look after yourselves. I can recommend the self service here :beer: 


Batz


----------



## bonj

Batz said:


> Well done Perry ! If I'm not working I'll be there.
> 
> So what about a little wedge in between?
> 
> I propose a Marchofest at the cave, sort of Oktoberfest gone all marcho.....I'm sure we can think of something, chilli and curry things that burn, food that makes wimp's cry comes to mind. It's hard for me to set this in concrete, but now does the 12th sound?
> 
> You will receive _nothing_ like what you have recently become accustomed to, you will be made very welcome (but don't expect a pig on the spit) It's sort of bring a dish of something to add to the table and look after yourselves. I can recommend the self service here :beer:
> 
> 
> Batz


Sounds good to me, Batz. You are aware that the 12th March 2010 is a Friday?

Shall I make a sleeps counter?


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> Well done Perry ! If I'm not working I'll be there.
> 
> So what about a little wedge in between?
> 
> I propose a Marchofest at the cave, sort of Oktoberfest gone all marcho.....I'm sure we can think of something, chilli and curry things that burn, food that makes wimp's cry comes to mind. It's hard for me to set this in concrete, but now does the 12th sound?
> 
> You will receive _nothing_ like what you have recently become accustomed to, you will be made very welcome (but don't expect a pig on the spit) It's sort of bring a dish of something to add to the table and look after yourselves. I can recommend the self service here :beer:
> 
> 
> Batz



Is that after the storm season? Might be there for a while otherwise h34r: .
Sounds great, 3 months between AHB PU's should allow for rebuilding of brownie points, and partial short-term forgiveness of sins. Not to mention restocking supplies :icon_cheers: .


----------



## MrsSqyre

cheers
Ren


----------



## Batz

Bonj said:


> Sounds good to me, Batz. You are aware that the 12th March 2010 is a Friday?
> 
> Shall I make a sleeps counter?




Make that the 13th h34r:


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> Is that after the storm season? Might be there for a while otherwise h34r: .
> Sounds great, 3 months between AHB PU's should allow for rebuilding of brownie points, and partial short-term forgiveness of sins. Not to mention restocking supplies :icon_cheers: .



I have PM'd you both. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## Steve

Batz said:


> Make that the 13th h34r:



My Birthday! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## chappo1970

winkle said:


> Is that after the storm season? Might be there for a while otherwise h34r: .
> Sounds great, 3 months between AHB PU's should allow for rebuilding of brownie points, and partial short-term forgiveness of sins. Not to mention restocking supplies :icon_cheers: .



I agree Winkle... I should be able to get SWMBO convinced I have been a good by then surely?


----------



## Batz

Steve said:


> My Birthday! :icon_chickcheers:




Holy crap is it! That makes it my wedding anniversary then, new date required pronto !




What was I thinking?

Batz


----------



## InCider

MrsSqyre said:


> cheers
> Ren





Now I know how my swap singlet got so dirty... :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Chappo said:


> I agree Winkle... I should be able to get SWMBO convinced I have been a good by then surely?




I rang Mrs Chappo, she agreed to be the Stripper at Winkles, she was ever so gracious for the invitation, BUT she did say that Trent was NOT to be invited....Apparently he has to clean the driveway with a small brush, or something like that...


----------



## winkle

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I rang Mrs Chappo, she agreed to be the Stripper at Winkles, she was ever so gracious for the invitation, BUT she did say that Trent was NOT to be invited....Apparently he has to clean the driveway with a small brush, or something like that...



Not - "wash road with tongue" h34r:


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> Not - "wash road with tongue" h34r:



Time to put his baw-bag in the vice again!


----------



## jlm

bconnery said:


> View attachment 33097
> 
> Did he have any identifying marks? Why yes officer...
> I think the translation is congregate around my arse but my latin is a little rusty...


Finally my ass is getting the recognition it deserves. On the interwebs for all to admire.

Thanks so much for the samples of your lambics Ben, will PM you soon for a bit of info. Going to get one down asap.


----------



## winkle

jlm said:


> Finally my ass is getting the recognition it deserves. On the interwebs for all to admire.
> 
> Thanks so much for the samples of your lambics Ben, will PM you soon for a bit of info. Going to get one down asap.



+1 :beerbang: 
(the lambic, not the arse)


----------



## clean brewer

Ok guys, im still stuffed after a 3 day bender and hardly any sleep and couldnt be fooked really(might have my 1st beer since the early hrs of Monday morning soon)... Anyhow, you can find the Rest of my photos from the Case swap in this Gallery and this Gallery and in this Gallery are photos of our Recovery Session at Chappo Manor... 

Enjoy... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

CB


----------



## InCider

clean brewer said:


> Ok guys, im still stuffed after a 3 day bender and hardly any sleep and couldnt be fooked really(might have my 1st beer since the early hrs of Monday morning soon)... Anyhow, you can find the Rest of my photos from the Case swap in this Gallery and this Gallery and in this Gallery are photos of our Recovery Session at Chappo Manor...
> 
> Enjoy...
> 
> CB



Thanks CB - some great pics - and the recovery was piss funny!  Wish I had been there! :super:


----------



## paulwolf350

InCider said:


> Thanks CB - some great pics - and the recovery was piss funny!  Wish I had been there! :super:




biggest session ever............ 8am breaky beers through till 1am. Top stuff


----------



## bconnery

I was feeling surprisingly well on Sunday morning, just dog tired, but Bunyip told me I looked terrible. Really pale. 
So I had a stout for minerals and stuff. Perked me right up. 
Besides which Bunyip looked like he was going to need a drinking buddy again as the Rook was fading fast after his top effort. 
Then I discovered a beer I'd missed the night before, so I had one of those too.
Then a couple just cause I was on a roll. 
Then it was breaky time so I grabbed an IPA to go with all that greasy bacon and the smoked mushrooms. 
Actually, let's just mention those again, the smoked mushrooms, seriously. They were bloody brilliant. 

Jlm, happy to impart all the info I can lambic wise. 
I'll grab together the links I used and the recipe and some other stuff. 
Actually aren't you just down the road somewhere? I can always come round 
Sorry dear, one of the guys from the swap wants to make a lambic, I have to help...


----------



## Snow

clean brewer said:


> Ok guys, im still stuffed after a 3 day bender and hardly any sleep and couldnt be fooked really(might have my 1st beer since the early hrs of Monday morning soon)... Anyhow, you can find the Rest of my photos from the Case swap in this Gallery and this Gallery and in this Gallery are photos of our Recovery Session at Chappo Manor...
> 
> Enjoy... :lol:
> CB


Great photos CB. Love the topless pool party! Man boobarama :lol: 

- Snow


----------



## Gavo

Well I have to add my thanks to Mr and Mrs Sqyre for putting an incredible amount of work into the swap. It was a fantastic event with great food and a lot af great beers. It was a great to meet up with a lot of guys and put faces to names. A great first swap for me and I am ready for the next one.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## MrsSqyre

cheers
Ren


----------



## InCider

Snow said:


> Great photos CB. Love the topless pool party! Man boobarama :lol:
> 
> - Snow



Chappo should have been wearing Mrs Chappo's plunging neckline! :lol:


----------



## Snow

MrsSqyre said:


> cheers
> Ren




:lol: And I didn't spill a drop!


----------



## MrsSqyre

Snow said:


> :lol: And I didn't spill a drop!




you did well!! I would have liked to see you do that with a full glass


----------



## InCider

MrsSqyre said:


> cheers
> Ren




Great Pipes again Campbell... fecking BRAW! :super:


----------



## buttersd70

paulwolf350 said:


> biggest session ever............ 8am breaky beers through till 1am. Top stuff



Careful.......I'll point my finger at you. It may....may, smell fishy.


----------



## browndog

MrsSqyre said:


> cheers
> Ren




Stopping singing and pouring drinks half way though........rubbish.


-BD


----------



## paulwolf350

buttersd70 said:


> Careful.......I'll point my finger at you. It may....may, smell fishy.




Tee ta la hee, ta la tatada ha
go leprechaun, go


----------



## Henno

One of the best bashes I have ever been to. More thanks to Mr and Mrs Sqyre for the hospitality. Top food, top blokes, top beer. I laughed so hard my throat still hurts. I really wish I had stayed, getting up fresh and bright the next morning enabled me to destroy myself completely the next day!

I'm sure Josh must have taken a hundred pics of me with that huge bloody camera but haven't seen one of my ugly mug yet, in fact I possibly dreamed the whole thing.

Here's some of my faves:




Everybody likes a little head.



No caption required.



Happy Jay being served by Bin Bunyip



Randall, I love you.



The usual suspects.


----------



## InCider

Henno said:


> One of the best bashes I have ever been to. More thanks to Mr and Mrs Sqyre for the hospitality. Top food, top blokes, top beer. I laughed so hard my throat still hurts. I really wish I had stayed, getting up fresh and bright the next morning enabled me to destroy myself completely the next day!
> 
> I'm sure Josh must have taken a hundred pics of me with that huge bloody camera but haven't seen one of my ugly mug yet, in fact I possibly dreamed the whole thing.
> 
> Here's some of my faves:



Great pics Henno!


----------



## bonj

Oh Randall... I am but a fool. Darling I love you. Though you treat me cruel!


----------



## MrsSqyre

cheers
Ren


----------



## Ross

MrsSqyre said:


> cheers
> Ren





Nice one Renae - Missed that on the night - Snow, don't give up your day job mate  


Cheers Ross


----------



## Snow

Ross said:


> Nice one Renae - Missed that on the night - Snow, don't give up your day job mate
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross


 
Now now now now... hang on just a minute! I still defend my performance with the caveat that one of my kids had previously bit my harmonica and bent the internal reeds <_< . That's my story and I'm sticking to it. h34r: 

- Snow.


----------



## chappo1970

clean brewer said:


> Ok guys, im still stuffed after a 3 day bender and hardly any sleep and couldnt be fooked really(might have my 1st beer since the early hrs of Monday morning soon)... Anyhow, you can find the Rest of my photos from the Case swap in this Gallery and this Gallery and in this Gallery are photos of our Recovery Session at Chappo Manor...
> 
> Enjoy...
> 
> CB




Great shots CB...

I think we were lucky Greenpeace were servicing the helicopter while we were in the pool... Well some of us anyway h34r: 

Great aerial shot of Anna giving birth to an InCider. I didn't think we were able to clone humans yet? Which begs the question why would you want your very own InCider?


----------



## Fatgodzilla

Finally home after some 2,500 klm on the road. Had a ball at the show, thanks to Mr & Mrs Sqyre for their wonderful laidback hospitality. Great to put faces to a lot of names. Went to bed at 2.00am absolutely buggered and not as pissed as I thought I would / should be. Was too tired for too much over the top shennanigans (too old ?!) Sunday was a slow day. Should have gone to Chappos' but lost his address and phone number. Rook, you're an idiot. Now I know why I hate Geelong supporters ! Great you made the trip - with Ned you were amongst the lives of the party. Laugh .. almost shat myself at you two on Sunday morning !

To everyone else, much thanks for a thoroughly enjoyable night. Much beer drunk, much bullshit spoken. Couldn't ask for better. May this be the start of something new. The annual travellin' north road trip next year has been confirmed .. I'll bring a few blokes with me next time for the National Case Swap.


----------



## browndog

Great to meet you and talk shop about the Red V Ian. Someone was asking me where I got my big cheap S/S pots from, I got them from Sunrise Imports at Browns Plains, there is a link to their ebay shop here They actually have a nest of the same pots that I got here $129 buy it now price, they may be thin but you can't go wrong for that price.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle

Something was different this year and it finally hit me - no foul fowl acts!
What happened to the chickens  ????


----------



## winkle

Just a quick heads up on the Xmas-in-July 2010.
It'll be @ Casa D'Winkle in July, 17th* or 24th* most probably.
Cost will around $20 for munchies during the day & pizzas at night.
Maybe some left-over pizza for breakfast as well.
View attachment 33241

Beds for the evening are all taken by the usual suspects (*already!!*) but there's plenty of floor space.
I'll kick off a thread after Xmas, might even do a brew-day featuring chinese hops (if they're here by then  )

*Edit: I'll try and take football in consideration Snow.


----------



## bonj

winkle said:


> Just a quick heads up on the Xmas-in-July 2010.
> It'll be @ Casa D'Winkle in July, 17th* or 24th* most probably.
> Cost will around $20 for munchies during the day & pizzas at night.
> Maybe some left-over pizza for breakfast as well.
> View attachment 33241
> 
> Beds for the evening are all taken by the usual suspects (*already!!*) but there's plenty of floor space.
> I'll kick off a thread after Xmas, might even do a brew-day featuring chinese hops (if they're here by then  )
> 
> *Edit: I'll try and take football in consideration Snow.


Sounds like fun...


----------



## Gavo

browndog said:


> Someone was asking me where I got my big cheap S/S pots from, I got them from Sunrise Imports at Browns Plains, there is a link to their ebay shop here They actually have a nest of the same pots that I got here $129 buy it now price, they may be thin but you can't go wrong for that price.



That was me BD, Thanks for that, I can see Chrissy present coming up. B) 

Gavo.


----------



## Henno

Henno said:


> One of the best bashes I have ever been to. More thanks to Mr and Mrs Sqyre for the hospitality. Top food, top blokes, top beer. I laughed so hard my throat still hurts. I really wish I had stayed, getting up fresh and bright the next morning enabled me to destroy myself completely the next day!
> 
> I'm sure Josh must have taken a hundred pics of me with that huge bloody camera but haven't seen one of my ugly mug yet, in fact I possibly dreamed the whole thing.



Just realised I have made a mistake here. Of course when I said Josh I meant Ross who is Campbell's son. Great bloke that took all the shit I gave him at the dinner table like a trooper. He does like his tomato sauce though! He plays a pretty mean smoker and verandah railing as well. 

You must have the most damning photos of all. At one stage he was shooting them upside down behind the bar during the sing song. Where are they? Tell him to put some up Campbell.


----------



## stillscottish

InCider said:


> Great Pipes again Campbell... fecking BRAW! :super:



Just think how good I could be if I didn't drink. :lol:


----------



## stillscottish

Henno said:


> Just realised I have made a mistake here. Of course when I said Josh I meant Ross who is Campbell's son. Great bloke that took all the shit I gave him at the dinner table like a trooper. He does like his tomato sauce though! He plays a pretty mean smoker and verandah railing as well.
> 
> You must have the most damning photos of all. At one stage he was shooting them upside down behind the bar during the sing song. Where are they? Tell him to put some up Campbell.



He says the film's still at the chemists.................


----------



## winkle

Lazy bugger, get him some chilli sauce - that should fire things up.


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> Lazy bugger, get him some chilli sauce - that should fire things up.



And some crushed ice to wipe his bottom later on!


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> Just a quick heads up on the Xmas-in-July 2010.
> It'll be @ Casa D'Winkle in July, 17th* or 24th* most probably.
> Cost will around $20 for munchies during the day & pizzas at night.
> Maybe some left-over pizza for breakfast as well.
> View attachment 33241
> 
> Beds for the evening are all taken by the usual suspects (*already!!*) but there's plenty of floor space.
> I'll kick off a thread after Xmas, might even do a brew-day featuring chinese hops (if they're here by then  )
> 
> *Edit: I'll try and take football in consideration Snow.




Ok so while on the subject of beer appreciation, piss up at the Bat-cave March the 20th...Marchofest.

I'll post a thread in the new year and we'll work out tucker etc, as above in Perry's post, beds are all taken (usual suspects).

Batz


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> Ok so while on the subject of beer appreciation, piss up at the Bat-cave March the 20th...Marchofest.
> 
> I'll post a thread in the new year and we'll work out tucker etc, as above in Perry's post, beds are all taken (usual suspects).
> 
> Batz



Awesome Batz :super: It's worth the visit just to watch Banjo chase the birds! And it's the last month of wet days so we might need some boats to get is over the river.


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> Awesome Batz :super: It's worth the visit just to watch Banjo chase the birds! And it's the last month of wet days so we might need some boats to get is over the river.




April last year




That's the last decent rain we have had! You could be stuck in a worst place but  

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch

Can't believe the thread has stalled at 2495 posts :blink:

Just wanted to say a huge thank you to Bruce and Renae. What a phenomenal amount of time and effort these two put in to the Swap. And, at the end of it all, we drive off and leave the poor buggers with a massive clean up. I took one look at the kitchen, jumped in the car and got away as fast as I could 

Seriously though, I think that next year, everyone throwing in an extra $5 so they can get cleaners in on Sunday or Monday would mean little to the attendees but would be hugely appreciated by Bruce and Renae. I could not think of anything worse than cleaning up after the QLD Swap 

Really enjoyed finally meeting some of the characters I have seen on screen and been wanting to meet for ages. While my body was unable to absorb alcohol by the time I got to the Swap, I enjoyed many good yarns with the new faces and the old ones. Browndog and I even had our first ever sober swap conversation and didn't dance with each other once - good on us!

There was constant entertainment the whole time as can be seen from the pics though I thankfully missed 2 hours of The Last Post while trying to sleep in the back of a small car unanesthetised.

Special thanks to therook and BYB who DIDN'T spew in the car on the way home. Well done! Also have enjoyed showing the pics of Ned to all my mates over here. You are now a nationwide legend on and off-forum.

Brucey and Renae, I know I don't have to say thanks being family and all but...

THANKS A HEAP YOU LEGENDS!


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> April last year
> 
> View attachment 33294
> 
> 
> That's the last decent rain we have had! You could be stuck in a worst place but
> 
> Batz



You'll need Ned to restock your dam after that washout B)


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> You'll need Ned to restock your dam after that washout B)



No sooner said than done!
More of George's rellies getting ready for the big move down south.





TP


----------



## therook

Well finally back at work after 3 weeks off to find someone impersonating me at a Xmas case swap  
Big thanks to Pat, who drove me there and got me horribly pissed, i had to be pissed as i don't take my clothes off for anyone..... he then drove me home and kicked me out on the way pass my hotel to be greeted by the missus who had the decency to ask if i was still pissed....FFS
Fats great to meet you ya Fat Prick 
InCider......LOL....what more is there to say
Lilo.....I remember the days when we use to stay out all night drinking and playing pool with Garry Sweet the actor, now your in bed when the street lights come on.....PM on its way mate, Mal wants to touch bases with you.
BYB.....The Arab said you where a good bloke but didn't say anything about your 8 inch pink cock......
The squires, you 2 deserve a medal for the effort you put into this event.....thanks for having me there and for your generous hospitality....and its not true Pat, its not that easy to get into Mrs squires pants, it did take some effort, i think it was all the foreplay with the sheep that got her excited  

and me old mate NED BUNYIP....fcuk thats a great name going to name my next dog that, thanks for teaching me a new level of slurring....Least We Forget

I shall return.....

Rook


----------



## Snow

2500!! B)


----------



## stillscottish

+1


----------



## InCider

therook said:


> Well finally back at work after 3 weeks off to find someone impersonating me at a Xmas case swap
> Big thanks to Pat, who drove me there and got me horribly pissed, i had to be pissed as i don't take my clothes off for anyone..... he then drove me home and kicked me out on the way pass my hotel to be greeted by the missus who had the decency to ask if i was still pissed....FFS
> Fats great to meet you ya Fat Prick
> InCider......LOL....what more is there to say
> Lilo.....I remember the days when we use to stay out all night drinking and playing pool with Garry Sweet the actor, now your in bed when the street lights come on.....PM on its way mate, Mal wants to touch bases with you.
> BYB.....The Arab said you where a good bloke but didn't say anything about your 8 inch pink cock......
> The squires, you 2 deserve a medal for the effort you put into this event.....thanks for having me there and for your generous hospitality....and its not true Pat, its not that easy to get into Mrs squires pants, it did take some effort, i think it was all the foreplay with the sheep that got her excited
> 
> and me old mate NED BUNYIP....fcuk thats a great name going to name my next dog that, thanks for teaching me a new level of slurring....Least We Forget
> 
> I shall return.....
> 
> Rook



Rook! You're a bloody legend mate! Add yourself to facebook so Vespaboy Stu and I can take the piss more often!


----------



## Lilo

therook said:


> Well finally back at work after 3 weeks off to find someone impersonating me at a Xmas case swap
> Big thanks to Pat, who drove me there and got me horribly pissed, i had to be pissed as i don't take my clothes off for anyone..... he then drove me home and kicked me out on the way pass my hotel to be greeted by the missus who had the decency to ask if i was still pissed....FFS
> Fats great to meet you ya Fat Prick
> InCider......LOL....what more is there to say
> Lilo.....I remember the days when we use to stay out all night drinking and playing pool with Garry Sweet the actor, now your in bed when the street lights come on.....PM on its way mate, Mal wants to touch bases with you.
> BYB.....The Arab said you where a good bloke but didn't say anything about your 8 inch pink cock......
> The squires, you 2 deserve a medal for the effort you put into this event.....thanks for having me there and for your generous hospitality....and its not true Pat, its not that easy to get into Mrs squires pants, it did take some effort, i think it was all the foreplay with the sheep that got her excited
> 
> and me old mate NED BUNYIP....fcuk thats a great name going to name my next dog that, thanks for teaching me a new level of slurring....Least We Forget
> 
> I shall return.....
> 
> Rook





Rookie me little playup 
Come back next year... Bring Gary with ya and we can cuddle up all night long like old times

Mal rang me. Damn I almost forgot how much I used to be able to play up. Promise I'll put in some practise and man up for next year.

Lilo


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Henno said:


> NEVERMORENeverless
> 
> You must have the most damning photos of all. At one stage he was shooting them upside down behind the bar during the sing song. Where are they? Tell him to put some up Campbell.




Any update ???


----------



## InCider

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Any update ???



I'll message him on FB.. and then tell his Dad!


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

Someone was just going through the photo's on our camera and  she couldn't believe the amount of brewers who had hold of or posed with the S.A pink appendage. 

BYB




Not sure what the bloke in the black shirt is thinking <_< But I can have a guess at what Ben is thinking!




As for Incider, I have heard of a chip on ones shoulder, but?




As for this one...... well .... To much of Ross's randal maybe?


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

And just to top it off!! Beastialtiy. Bah Bra


----------



## bradsbrew

Jay seems to like what Ben has in his hands! :lol:


----------

